# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Εφοδος στο PRESS-GR

## largo

Τεράστια επιχείρηση της δίωξης οργανωμένου εγκλήματος βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, προκειμένου να εξαρθρωθεί το κύκλωμα, που φέρεται να λειτουργεί μέσω της ιστοσελίδας PRESS-GR.blogspot.gr., προκειμένου να εκβιάζει πολιτικούς, επιχειρηματίες, δημοσιογράφους και άλλους παράγοντες της δημόσιας ζωής. 

Η συνδρομή των αμερικανικών δικαστικών αρχών ήταν καταλυτική και η δικαιοσύνη μαζί με τις ελληνικές διωκτικές αρχές πέτυχαν το στόχο τους. Να φτάσουν δηλαδή στους υπεύθυνους λειτουργίας του δημοφιλέστερου blog στη χώρα, εναντίον των οποίων εκκρεμούν δεκάδες μηνύσεις για εκβιασμό και συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση από πολιτικούς, ισχυρούς επιχειρηματίες, εκδότες κ.α

Με εφόδους στο σπίτι ενός δημοσιογράφου και στα γραφεία μιας εβδομαδιαίας οικονομικής εφημερίδας, οι διωκτικές αρχές κατέσχεσαν ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές και υλικό, προσήγαγαν υπόπτους για εξηγήσεις στην ασφάλεια, ενώ τις επόμενες ημέρες σχεδιάζονται έρευνες σε πολλά ύποπτα σημεία.

Ο κ. Ανδρέας Καψαμπέλης, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που διαρρέουν από την έρευνα είναι ο δημοσιογράφος ο οποίος πλήρωνε τους λογαριασμούς για τη λειτουργία του blog, ενώ  μετά από έρευνα εντοπίστηκε και μεγάλος αριθμός συνδεδεμένων ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, μέσω των οποίων γινόταν επεξεργασία και ανάρτηση κειμένων στο PRESS-GR.

Προς το παρόν δεν έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί άλλα ονόματα εμπλεκομένων, αφού δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κάθε συνεργάτης του blog ύποπτος, ενώ η λειτουργία του είναι νόμιμη.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες χρειάστηκε να «σπάσουν» οι κωδικοί δύο εταιριών «μαϊμού» στην Κύπρο και την Κολομβία, καθώς και μίας άλλης στο Αφγανιστάν για να καταφέρουν οι αμερικανικές αρχές να εντοπίσουν την «πηγή» και να δώσουν τα σχετικά στοιχεία στη δίωξη οργανωμένου εγκλήματος. Δηλαδή ποιος πληρώνει το λογαριασμό και τη διεύθυνση του σπιτιού του, απ’ όπου γίνεται η «τροφοδότηση» της ιστοσελίδας.

Από την πρώτη στιγμή ενημερώθηκε ο αρμόδιος υπουργός Εσωτερικών κ. Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος, ενώ την περασμένη εβδομάδα μόλις έφτασαν τα στοιχεία, ενημερώθηκε και ο υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης κ. Σωτήρης Χατζηγάκης.


http://www.protothema.gr/content.php?id=3985

----------


## 29gk

Η κατασταση ειναι πολυ συγκεχυμενη. Μεχρις στιγμης το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως ο Θεμιστοκλης εχει κανει μηνυση για εκβιασμο. Αυτο που ζητα αυτος και αλλοι, ειναι τα email και οι ips των συντακτων συγκεκριμενων αρθρων. Για αυτο εγινε και η επιχειρηση. Λενε οτι τα βρηκαν ακομα και για συνδεσεις απο internet-cafe !!!

Η ανακοινωση παντως του Π. Θεματος ελεγχεται για την ακριβεια της. Δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο αν υπαρχει αδικημα, αν εγιναν συλληψεις, ποσες, ποιων, πως ......

----------


## largo

.. και υπάρχουν και πολλές ανακρίβειες, που δείχνουν ασχετοσύνη. ΠΧ η υπηρεσία είναι δωρεάν απο το google.com, άρα για ποιές "πληρωμές" λογαριασμών λένε ; 

Αν και η εξέλιξη αυτή ήταν αναμενόμενη από κάθε λογικό άνθρωπο, υπάρχουν πολλά και τεράστια ερωτηματικά για όλα αυτά.

----------


## vagskarm

Μήπως απλά ο Θέμος κάρφωσε τον δημοσιογράφο που ονοματίζει, για λόγους που ο ίδιος ξέρει ?  Θα δείξει. Μ' αρέσει που κατηγορούσε κάποιον άλλον για "εθνικό" ρουφιάνο.

Μάλλον το '8 θα έχουμε φεστιβάλ ενδο-δημοσιογραφικής ρουφιανιάς...

----------


## largo

> Μήπως απλά ο Θέμος κάρφωσε τον δημοσιογράφο που ονοματίζει, για λόγους που ο ίδιος ξέρει ?  Θα δείξει. Μ' αρέσει που κατηγορούσε κάποιον άλλον για "εθνικό" ρουφιάνο.
> 
> Μάλλον το '8 θα έχουμε φεστιβάλ ενδο-δημοσιογραφικής ρουφιανιάς...


Αρκεί να μην αποτελέσει (έμμεσα) την αρχή του τέλους των Ελληνικών blogs.

----------


## Spanos

> Τεράστια επιχείρηση της δίωξης οργανωμένου εγκλήματος βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, προκειμένου να εξαρθρωθεί το κύκλωμα, που φέρεται να λειτουργεί μέσω της ιστοσελίδας PRESS-GR.blogspot.gr., προκειμένου να εκβιάζει πολιτικούς, επιχειρηματίες, δημοσιογράφους και άλλους παράγοντες της δημόσιας ζωής.


To press-gr τα έκανε ολα αυτά; Δηλαδή αμα εγω σηκώσω ένα blog και γράφω κατά του Ολυμπιακού, εκβιάζω τον Κόκκαλη; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kennyyy

Το άρθρο είναι τίγκα στην ανακρίβεια...Τι πληρωμές; Δωρεάν υπηρεσία..! Το ερώτημα είναι, για να αποκαλύφθηκαν οι ips των εμπλεκόμενων, για ποιο λόγο τις έδωσε η google? Υπάρχει εισαγγελική έρευνα σε εξέλιξη; Με τι στοιχεία;...!
Και φυσικά, το καλύτερο που διάβασα ψάχνοντας...



> Αλήθεια Κύπρος -Κολομβία-Αφγανιστάν; Δηλαδή offshore - ναρκωτικά - τρομοκρατία;;;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

Καλά το τι ανακρίβειες γράφει γενικά το Πρώτο Θέμα δε λέγετε (κάτσε μη φάμε και καμμιά μήνυση)

----------


## largo

> Το άρθρο είναι τίγκα στην ανακρίβεια...Τι πληρωμές; Δωρεάν υπηρεσία..! Το ερώτημα είναι, για να αποκαλύφθηκαν οι ips των εμπλεκόμενων, για ποιο λόγο τις έδωσε η google? Υπάρχει εισαγγελική έρευνα σε εξέλιξη; Με τι στοιχεία;...!
> Και φυσικά, το καλύτερο που διάβασα ψάχνοντας...


Από ότι διαβάζω, φαίνεται ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε κίνητρο "εκβιασμού" για να δωθούν όλα τα στοιχεία. Διαφορετικά δεν δίδονται, ούτε για δυσφήμιση.

ΑΝ δόθηκαν.

Αυτό που με εντυπωσιάζει είναι η αποτελεσματικότητα των διωκτικών αρχών στο ζήτημα. Και η ταχύτητα.  Την ιδια στιγμή χιλιάδες απλοί πολίτες *δεν βλέπουν* να προχωρούν οι υποθέσεις τους, είτε αυτές είναι δικαστικές, είτε εξιχνιάσεις κλοπών, κλπ κλπ. 

Επίσης (αν όλα αυτά είναι έτσι όπως τα διαβάζουμε) φαίνεται ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες του press-gr ήταν ερασιτέχνες περι τα σχετικά.

Ιδωμεν ....

----------


## 29gk

Αυριο στο πρωτοσελιδο !!!! του Πρωτου Θεματος υπαρχει μονοστηλο με τιτλο " Εφοδος της ασφαλειας στο Press. ekviasmoi.gr ". Μα καλα τοσο πολυ τους χαλαγε τη σουπα ???  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitris18

Καταρχήν είναι press-gr.blogspot.*com* και ΟΧΙ press-gr.blogspot.gr για άλλη μια φορά αυτά τα ζώα που θέλουν να λέγονται δημοσιογράφοι έγραψαν ό,τι νάναι. Για να μην αναφέρω για τις δεκάδες ανακρίβιες στο κείμενο που ούτε ένα 14χρόνο θα έκανε... Πλήρης ασχετοσύνη σχετικά με το internet το πρώτο θέμα...


Υ.Σ. Α ξέχασα να πω ό,τι αν αυτά που γράφει το κείμενο είναι αληθινά (έστω και εν μέρη) έχουμε *μια πρωτοφανή υπόθεση στα χρονικά για δυτική χώρα*. Επειδή είμουν τακτικός αναγνώστης του blog έχω να πω ό,τι ποτέ το blog δεν είχε κάνει εκβιασμό σε κανέναν και μόνο η Κίνα και άλλες χώρες με μη δημοκρατικά καθεστώτα έχουν συλλάβει ανθρώπους επειδή εξέφραζαν απλά ιδέες. Άλλωστε κιόλλας τα περισσότερα κείμενα του press-gr ήταν αναδημοσιεύσεις από άλλα blogs και δεν τα έγραφαν οι ίδιοι...

----------


## Spanos

> Καταρχήν είναι press-gr.blogspot.*com* και ΟΧΙ press-gr.blogspot.gr για άλλη μια φορά αυτά τα ζώα που θέλουν να λέγονται δημοσιογράφοι έγραψαν ό,τι νάναι. Για να μην αναφέρω για τις δεκάδες ανακρίβιες στο κείμενο που ούτε ένα 14χρόνο θα έκανε... Πλήρης ασχετοσύνη σχετικά με το internet το πρώτο θέμα...


Το οποίο λειτουργεί *κανονικά*

----------


## xolloth

ασχετο,αλλα ρωταω.
δηλαδη ολοι εμειs που εχουμε blogspot εαν θελουμε να εκφερουμε τιs αποψειs μαs για οποιοδηποτε κοινωνικο θεμα ,θα πρεπει να ανησυχουμε οτι μια μερα μπορει να μαs χτυπησουν την πορτα και να μην ειναι ο γαλαταs;

----------


## dimitris18

> ασχετο,αλλα ρωταω.
> δηλαδη ολοι εμειs που εχουμε blogspot εαν θελουμε να εκφερουμε τιs αποψειs μαs για οποιοδηποτε κοινωνικο θεμα ,θα πρεπει να ανησυχουμε οτι μια μερα μπορει να μαs χτυπησουν την πορτα και να μην ειναι ο γαλαταs;


Άσε ρε φίλε Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία της Κίνας καταντήσαμε

----------


## LiveTVRadio

Γιατι το πρεσ-γρ δεν αναφερει πουθενα οτι του ασκηθηκε διωξη ; 
Ποιος λέει αλήθεια και ποιος ψέματα ;

η εφημεριδα λεει οτι ασκηθηκε διωξη ?   και το βλογ δεν λεει τιποτα ?

Περιμενουμε να δουμε τι θα αποδειχτει.

 :Thinking: 

Βρήκαμε αυτο:
http://metablogging.gr/archives/1336

----------


## eliasveria

Η λογοκρισία σε όλο της το μεγαλέιο. Η αλήθειες ως γνωστόν δεν αρέσουν. Μπράβο στους "κυρίους" που κυβερνούν την χώρα που δημιούργησε την Δημοκρατία. Δείχνετε για ακόμη μια φο΄ρα πόσο διαπλεκόμενοι είστε..

----------


## dimitris18

Πάντως συνεχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν άρθρα στο press-gr και μάλιστα το τελευταίο ανέβηκε πριν από 1 λεπτό!

----------


## Νικαετός

Και εγώ το ίδιο θα έγραφα.

----------


## largo

> ασχετο,αλλα ρωταω.
> δηλαδη ολοι εμειs που εχουμε blogspot εαν θελουμε να εκφερουμε τιs αποψειs μαs για οποιοδηποτε κοινωνικο θεμα ,θα πρεπει να ανησυχουμε οτι μια μερα μπορει να μαs χτυπησουν την πορτα και να μην ειναι ο γαλαταs;


Πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις ένα blog τύπου press-gr ή με παρόμοια θέματα, θα πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για το κτυπημα της πόρτας απο τις αρχές.

........Auto merged post: largo added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........




> Πάντως συνεχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν άρθρα στο press-gr και μάλιστα το τελευταίο ανέβηκε πριν από 1 λεπτό!


Με την αυτόματη και "μεταχρονολογημενη" υπηρεσία. Προφανώς.

----------


## dimitris18

> Πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις ένα blog τύπου press-gr ή με παρόμοια θέματα, θα πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για το κτυπημα της πόρτας απο τις αρχές.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: largo added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Με την αυτόματη και "μεταχρονολογημενη" υπηρεσία. Προφανώς.


Γνωρίζω ό,τι υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα αλλά εδώ προκείπτει το ερώτημα πότε ένας δημοσιογράφος όταν είχε να δημοσιεύσει κάτι το άφηνε για την επόμενη ημέρα; 
Ακόμη το γεγονός ό,τι οι πληροφορίες θέλουν το admin του press-gr να έχει συληφθεί αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και οι υπόλοιποι συντάκτες της ιστοσελίδας δεν μπορούν να ανεβάσουν άρθρα.

........Auto merged post: dimitris18 added 1 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........

Δείτε και αυτό από kathimerini.gr

Νέο θρίλερ στον χώρο του Τύπου, με πρωταγωνιστή αυτή τη φορά τον κ. Ανδρέα Καψαμπέλη, άρχισε να εκτυλίσσεται τις μεσημεριανές ώρες της Παρασκευής. Κατόπιν εντολής του 5ου ειδικού ανακριτή (ο οποίος σημειωτέον αναλαμβάνει μόνον ιδιαιτέρως σοβαρές υποθέσεις όπως απάτες σε βάρος του Δημοσίου, απιστίες κοκ), δικαστικός λειτουργός συνοδευόμενος από δύο αστυνομικούς της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Ασφάλειας Αττικής πραγματοποίησε αιφνιδιαστικό έλεγχο στα γραφεία της εφημερίδας «Επενδυτής» (στην οποία ο κ. Καψαμπέλης είναι διευθυντής σύνταξης) στη λεωφόρο Συγγρού 174, στην Καλλιθέα και κατάσχεσε τον ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή του κ. Καψαμπέλη, ο οποίος την ώρα της «εφόδου» απουσίαζε. Ο ίδιος φέρεται, σύμφωνα με την αστυνομία, ως ο διαχειριστής του πολυσυζητημένου blog με την επωνυμία «Press-GR.blogspot.com, το οποίο έχει, κατά καιρούς, φιλοξενήσει σε μια πρώτη ματιά αποκαλυπτικά ( :Wink:  όσο και εξόφθαλμα συκοφαντικά δημοσιεύματα για πολιτικά πρόσωπα, καλλιτέχνες, επιχειρηματίες, όπως για δημοσιογράφους και εκδότες. Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι είχε σχηματιστεί από καιρό δικογραφία εις βάρος του κ. Καψαμπέλη για κακουργηματικού, χαρακτήρα αδικήματα τα οποία πιθανολογείται ότι σχετίζονται με τη λειτουργία του blog. Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι με αφορμή τα ποικίλα σχόλια και τις «αποκαλύψεις» του blog είχαν κατατεθεί δεκάδες καταγγελίες και μηνυτήριες αναφορές κατά των «άγνωστων» διαχειριστών του εν λόγω blog, από δημόσια πρόσωπα τα οποία θεωρούσαν ότι θίγονται.

Μεταξύ άλλων, κατά του Press-GR.blogspot.com είχε τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο καταθέσει μήνυση στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος και ο εκδότης της εφημερίδας «Πρώτο Θέμα» κ. Θέμος Αναστασιάδης, για εκτενές δημοσίευμα που αναφερόταν στην υπόθεση των 5,5 εκατ. ευρώ. Προϋπόθεση για την αποκάλυψη της ταυτότητας του διαχειριστή του blog είναι η άρση του ηλεκτρονικού απορρήτου, διαδικασία που απαιτεί την ένδειξη τέλεσης κακουργηματικής πράξης, όπως για παράδειγμα το αδίκημα της εκβίασης. Πηγές πάντως από την Ασφάλεια επιβεβαίωσαν στην «Κ» την πληροφορία ότι στην περίπτωση του «Press-GR» έγινε άρση απορρήτου. Ωστόσο, η διαδικασία που κινήθηκε ουδεμία σχέση φέρεται να έχει με τη μήνυση Αναστασιάδη, για την οποία δεν στοιχειοθετήθηκε η κατηγορία του εκβιασμού. Αξίζει πάντως να σημειωθεί ότι από τη στιγμή που η άρση του ηλεκτρονικού απορρήτου πραγματοποιήθηκε, η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος και ο ανακριτής που ερευνά την υπόθεση είναι σε θέση να διαπιστώσουν και να εντοπίσουν και άλλα άτομα πλην του κ. Καψαμπέλη, τα οποία συνέταξαν και δημοσίευσαν στο εν λόγω blog κείμενα με συκοφαντικό και υβριστικό περιεχόμενο. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, επίσης, ερευνώνται blog δορυφόροι στο «Press-GR», με συναφές περιεχόμενο.

----------


## largo

> Γνωρίζω ό,τι υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα αλλά εδώ προκείπτει το ερώτημα πότε ένας δημοσιογράφος όταν είχε να δημοσιεύσει κάτι το άφηνε για την επόμενη ημέρα; 
> Ακόμη το γεγονός ό,τι οι πληροφορίες θέλουν το admin του press-gr να έχει συληφθεί αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και οι υπόλοιποι συντάκτες της ιστοσελίδας δεν μπορούν να ανεβάσουν άρθρα.


Βασικά θάπρεπε να έχει κατεβεί και το blog. Εκτός και αν ψαρεύουνε εκεί μέσα, αλλά δεν το νομίζω.

Αθελά μου και χωρίς να έχει σχέση, μου ήρθε στο μυαλο το Blogme.gr, που τελικά ποτά δεν μάθαμε ( :Wink:  τι ακριβώς έγινε και απέγινε.

----------


## largo

Μερικές σκέψεις μου:

Οταν μάθαμε ότι "πιάστηκε" ο Θέμος στα σύνορα της Γαλλίας, ΟΛΑ τα κανάλια έλεγαν ότι έγινε άρση του τραπεζικού απόρρητου κλπ κλπ. 

Τελικά όμως δεν έγινε ΚΑΜΙΑ άρση του απορρητου. Αλλωστε δεν προλάβαιναν.

Ετσι και τώρα. Ακούμε ότι έγινε άρση του απόρρητου και το google έδωσε στοιχεία. Προσωπικά δεν το πιστευω με τίποτα.

Γιατί αν είναι έτσι εύκολα να δίνονται τα πάντα, τότε η αξιοποστία του google είναι μηδέν, τότε με το παραμικρό θα έχουμε τα ίδια και κανείς δεν θα τολμήσει να ξαναγράψει τίποτα, τότε θα κολλάμε και έναν "εκβιασμό" παντού και σε όλους. 

my2c :Thinking:

----------


## xolloth

επι τη ευκαιρια να και ενα αρθρο του Βασιλακη σχετικο ,πιστευω με το θεμα.
ετσι για να βλεπουν ολοι αυτοι που βλεπουν με μισο ματι ολουs μαs.

----------


## 21century

Ψέμματα του Θέμου ή όχι που έφαγε καλά από επιχειρηματίες και είναι κολλητάρι του Κόκκαλη και άλλων- όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι το λένε- και αέριζε τα χρήματά του, την ώρα που ο λαός πεινάει, υπάρχει ακρίβεια, υπάρχει φτώχεια και ακούμε για 6,5 εκ. ευρώ και κάποιοι μας πιπιλίζουν καραμέλλες από τα παράθυρα φθάνουμε στο αποτέλεσμα. Έλεος. Ο έλεγχος έγινε μετά απο καταγγελία δημοσιογράφου το 2007 όπως αναφέρουθν οι Τυπολογίες σημερα στο Παρον που έχουν σωστή ενημέρωση και όντως ελέχθηαν δημοσιογράφοι αλλά για την καταγγελία και όχι για άλλους λόγους. ΑΠο εκεί και πέρα θα μάθουμε περισσότερα. Πάντως αν έχουν τα κότσια στο Πρώτο Θέμα ας δώσουν δωρεάν μετοχές στους αναγνω΄στερς τους και μερικά απο τα εκατομμύρια που έχουν αν θέλουν να είναι λαοπρόβλητοι. Ο Χριστόδουλος πεθανε στη ψάθα και αυτοί υποτιμούν συνεχίζουν να υποτιμούν την νοημοσύνη μας! Αυτα είχα να πω ως πολίτης.

----------


## 29gk

O Παπαγιαννης παντως σημερα το πρωι στον Alpha τα ειπε λιγο διαφορετικα.

Δεν στοιχειοθετουνται κατηγοριες, δεν τους εδωσε το google αλλα ανακαλυψαν καποια email που εφυγαν απο την Οτενετ και ανεβηκαν στο blog, θα βγαλει ανακοινωση την αλλη εβδομαδα ο ενας που αναζητουν, ανεφερε το περιεργο της μεγαλης κινητοποιησης αλλα και τις πιεσεις εκδοτων και κυβερνησης.

----------


## 21century

Eιδα και τι γράφουν και άλλα ιστολόγια πριν απο λίγο για το θέμα και ένα απόσπασμα απο το http:///greekmme.blogspot.com
'ΧΑΜΟΣ έγινε με τα δημοσιεύματα για ελέγχους στα blog με αφορμή σημερινό δημοσίευμα του Θέματος και σε άλλο μήκου κύματος από το 'Παρόν'. Ειδικότερα το 'Πρώτο Θέμα' αναφέρει ότι 'Τεράστια επιχείρηση της δίωξης οργανωμένου εγκλήματος βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, προκειμένου να εξαρθρωθεί το κύκλωμα, που φέρεται να λειτουργεί μέσω της ιστοσελίδας PRESS-GR.blogspot.gr., προκειμένου να εκβιάζει πολιτικούς, επιχειρηματίες, δημοσιογράφους και άλλους παράγοντες της δημόσιας ζωής.
Η συνδρομή των αμερικανικών δικαστικών αρχών ήταν καταλυτική και η δικαιοσύνη μαζί με τις ελληνικές διωκτικές αρχές πέτυχαν το στόχο τους. Να φτάσουν δηλαδή στους υπεύθυνους λειτουργίας του δημοφιλέστερου blog στη χώρα, εναντίον των οποίων εκκρεμούν δεκάδες μηνύσεις για εκβιασμό και συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση από πολιτικούς, ισχυρούς επιχειρηματίες, εκδότες κ.α Με εφόδους στο σπίτι ενός δημοσιογράφου και στα γραφεία μιας εβδομαδιαίας οικονομικής εφημερίδας, οι διωκτικές αρχές κατέσχεσαν ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές και υλικό, προσήγαγαν υπόπτους για εξηγήσεις στην ασφάλεια, ενώ τις επόμενες ημέρες σχεδιάζονται έρευνες σε πολλά ύποπτα σημεία. Ο κ. Ανδρέας Καψαμπέλης, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που διαρρέουν από την έρευνα είναι ο δημοσιογράφος ο οποίος πλήρωνε τους λογαριασμούς για τη λειτουργία του blog, ενώ μετά από έρευνα εντοπίστηκε και μεγάλος αριθμός συνδεδεμένων ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, μέσω των οποίων γινόταν επεξεργασία και ανάρτηση κειμένων στο PRESS-GR. Προς το παρόν δεν έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί άλλα ονόματα εμπλεκομένων, αφού δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κάθε συνεργάτης του blog ύποπτος, ενώ η λειτουργία του είναι νόμιμη...' Μάλλον έχει σχέση με τις αποκαλύψεις του blog για τον κ. Θεμο ή όχι καθώς τις επόμενες ημέρες θα έχουμε εξελίξεις αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να γίνουν εκ νέου αποκαλύψεις.


->Σήμερα το 'Παρόν' αναφέρεται σε διώξεις χωρίς να αναφέρεται σε blog υποστηρίζοντας ότι αφορά μήνυμα του Βασίλη Χιώτη από το 2007 για συκοφαντικό δημοσίευμα καθώς έγιναν έλεγχοι σε δημοσιογράφους χωρίς να έχουμε εξελίξεις για τα στοιχεία της έρευνας. Η αναφορά δεν εστιάζει σε οργανωμένα συμφέροντα ωστόσο και είναι απορίας άξιον ποιοι δημοσιογράφοι ελέγχονται και με ποιές κατηγορίες. Τέλος έχει ξεσπάσει σάλος με το θέμα καθώς η ελευθερη έκφραση είναι δικαίωμα όλων των πολιτών αλλά οι αρχές εφόσον έχουν στοιχεία για διαπολοκές και άλλες ενέργειες ας τις δημοσιοποιήσουν. Εκτός αν επιχειρέιται αποπροσανατολισμός της κοινής γνώμης. Ενημερώθη λέγεται ο κ. Παυλόπουλος. Τι λέει για όλα αυτά; '

----------


## fantomas

Nα γιατι λεω οτι ειμαστε χειροτεροι κι απο τουρκια.

Αν ηταν στο χερι τους θα εκλειναν ολοκληρο το ιντερνετ(οπως εκαναν και με τα βιντεοπαιχνιδια).

Αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα τολμησουν να κλεισουν το site το οποιο λειτουργει κανονικα.

----------


## dimitris18

Σήμερα άκουσα στο mega ότι έγινε άρση του απορήτου από "μεγάλη αμερικανική εταιρία" (google?)

----------


## xolloth

λεs;
λιγο δυσκολο μου φαινεται για google,αλλωστε αυτοι τωρα εχουνε αλλεs σκοτουρεs με τιs εκλογεs αναδειξηs εκπροσωπων των κομματων.

----------


## GTS

Η υπόθεση δεν είναι απλή αλλά πολύ πιο σύνθετη, αφού το εν λόγω blog έχει προβεί σε αποκαλύψεις αλλά και "ράδιο-αρβύλα" δημοσιεύματα....σίγουρα ενόχλησε πολλούς και ισχυρούς, αλλά το παράκαναν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και έδωσαν έτσι άλλοθι στο κάθε ρουφιάνο και ΚΥΠατζή "δημοσιογράφο" να λέει ό,τι λέει....τέλος πάντων, κατά τ'άλλα βρωμάει και ζέχνει στη μπανανία μας...

----------


## 3lbereth

Αφελής ερώτηση:
Το ντού των αρχών έγινε επειδή το blog ήταν ιδιαιτέρως αποκαλυπτικό, ή επειδή κάποιοι εκ των διαχειριστών του εκβίαζαν κόσμο προκειμένου να μην δημοσιεύσουν "ενοχλητικά" άρθρα?

----------


## fantomas

To μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι παλι ασχετοι θα αναλαβουν την υποθεση αφου ειναι λογικο οι αρχες να μην εχουν ιδεα απο ιντερνετ. Ακουγα τωρα στις ειδησεις οτι κατασχεθηκαν λεει οι σκληροι δισκοι του Καψαμπελη... λες και ειναι αντικειμενο εγκληματος.

----------


## GTS

> Αφελής ερώτηση:
> Το ντού των αρχών έγινε επειδή το blog ήταν ιδιαιτέρως αποκαλυπτικό, ή επειδή κάποιοι εκ των διαχειριστών του εκβίαζαν κόσμο προκειμένου να μην δημοσιεύσουν "ενοχλητικά" άρθρα?


Κάτι λένε για 2 εταιρείες σε Κολομβία και δε ξέρω πού αλλού που είχαν στηθεί για τους εκβιασμούς....έτσι λένε άλλα...συναφή μπλογκ. Τι ψάχνεις τώρα, διαβάστε στον Ιό της ΕΤ πώς στήνονται εμμέσως εκβιασμοί με διάφορες...παραπολιτικές στήλες και δε χρειάζεται παραπάνω...

Δημοσιογράφοι-Δικαστικοί-Πολιτικοί ο ένας πιο βρωμιάρης απ'τον άλλον....μπόχα

----------


## fantomas

Τι ειδους εκβιασμοι να γινουν μεσω ενος blog ρε παιδια, σοβαροι ναμαστε...

Αν θελει  καποιος να κανει εκβιασμο θα το κοινοποιησει σε ενα δημοσιο site??

Απλως θελουν παλι να επιβαλλουν λογοκρισια και να φιμωσουν τις φωνες που δεν τους συμφερουν.

Ματαιοπονουν ομως γιατι το νετ ειναι τεραστιο και ανεξελεγκτο. Εναν θα κλεισουν, τρεις θ ανοιξουν  :Wink:

----------


## GTS

> Τι ειδους εκβιασμοι να γινουν μεσω ενος blog ρε παιδια, σοβαροι ναμαστε...
> 
> Αν θελει  καποιος να κανει εκβιασμο θα το κοινοποιησει σε ενα δημοσιο site??
> 
> Απλως θελουν παλι να επιβαλλουν λογοκρισια και να φιμωσουν τις φωνες που δεν τους συμφερουν.
> 
> Ματαιοπονουν ομως γιατι το νετ ειναι τεραστιο και ανεξελεγκτο. Εναν θα κλεισουν, τρεις θ ανοιξουν


Αν μπορούν? Κούνια που σε (όλους μας) κούναγε...διάβασε τον Ιό και τα λέμε  :Whistle: 

Αυτάααα.....άντε να μπει στο αρχείο και αυτή η υπόθεση-εεεεε, στο αρχείο μπαίνουν όσε αφορούν τους...μεγάλους, κάτι ψαράκια (βλέπε Μιχαλόπουλος) μπαίνουν στη μπουζού

Αυτά

----------


## Observer

> ασχετο,αλλα ρωταω.
> δηλαδη ολοι εμειs που εχουμε blogspot εαν θελουμε να εκφερουμε τιs αποψειs μαs για οποιοδηποτε κοινωνικο θεμα ,θα πρεπει να ανησυχουμε οτι μια μερα μπορει να μαs χτυπησουν την πορτα και να μην ειναι ο γαλαταs;


 Εάν ενοχλήσει πραγματικά το Blog-ακι σου , κάπως έτσι ...
  Και μην επαναπαυθείς στα τυπικά της άρσης απορρήτου (και καλά πρέπει να είναι κακούργημα κλπ)...
  Σου κατασκευάζουν μία κατηγορία κακουργηματική ά-ν-ε-τ-α ... παίρνουν την άρση του "απορρήτου" και κατόπιν μπουκάρουν στο χαλαρό και σε ψάχνουν από πάνω μέχρι κάτω , με τις ανάλογες κατασχέσεις σε μηχανήματα κλπ.
  Ακόμα και δικαστικά να μην καταφέρουν να σε στριμώξουν κάποτε ("άτυπη ομηρία" μέχρι τότε), οι πιθανότητες να γίνεις "καλό παιδί" ή παράδειγμα "καλού παιδιού" για τους άλλους είναι απελπιστικά περισσότερες , μιας και δεν θα ήθελες να γίνεστε ούτε εσύ ούτε οι άλλοι "που ενοχλούν" , αντικείμενο επιδρομών ... συχνά πυκνά.
Έρχονται ωραίες εποχές ..  :Whistle:

----------


## Petros

fantomas, γιατί όχι εκβιασμός μέσω blog; Το press-gr είχε ξεπεράσει τις 50.000 επισκέψεις την ημέρα, οπότε γίνεται ένα πολύ δυνατό μέσο πίεσης!

Το έγραψε και ο GTS πιο πάνω, αλλά διαβάστε το αποκαλυπτικότατο άρθρο του σημερινού Ιού της Κ.Ε. (http://iospress.gr/ios2008/ios20080224.htm) όπου φαίνονται ξεκάθαροι εκβιασμοι! 

Το ίδιο (μπορεί να) έκανε και το press-gr.

Αλλά σιγά, και να το κλείσουν, δέκα θα ξεφυτρώσουν..  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris18

Τα τελευταία νέα που ακούσαμε από μεγάλα κανάλια και εφημερίδες για το Press-gr δεν ήταν απλώς Ανακρίβειες αλλά *ΨΕΜΑΤΑ*. Δείτε το τελευταίο ποστ που αναρτήθηκε στο press-gr για να καταλάβετε.... Η ασχετοσύνη των δημοσιογράφων θριάμβευσε για ακόμη μια φορά!

----------


## 3lbereth

> Το έγραψε και ο GTS πιο πάνω, αλλά διαβάστε το αποκαλυπτικότατο άρθρο του σημερινού Ιού της Κ.Ε. (http://iospress.gr/ios2008/ios20080224.htm) όπου φαίνονται ξεκάθαροι εκβιασμοι!


 :Worthy:  Εκπληκτικό και πολύ διαφωτιστικό!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## largo

Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα προβλήματα όρασης και τα απέδιδα στην ηλικία ...

Βλέποντας σήμερα τα ΝΕΑ το ΑΝΤ1, ότι κάποιος έχασε το 30% της όρασής του διαβάζοντας το Press-gr, κατάλαβα που οφείλεται το πρόβλημά μου. 

Και δεν θα το ξαναδιαβάσω.

Είναι τόσο για τα μπάζα οι ειδήσεις στη TV ....


 :ROFL:

----------


## fantomas

> fantomas, γιατί όχι εκβιασμός μέσω blog; Το press-gr είχε ξεπεράσει τις 50.000 επισκέψεις την ημέρα, οπότε γίνεται ένα πολύ δυνατό μέσο πίεσης!
> 
> Το έγραψε και ο GTS πιο πάνω, αλλά διαβάστε το αποκαλυπτικότατο άρθρο του σημερινού Ιού της Κ.Ε. (http://iospress.gr/ios2008/ios20080224.htm) όπου φαίνονται ξεκάθαροι εκβιασμοι! 
> 
> Το ίδιο (μπορεί να) έκανε και το press-gr.


Mα χαζος ειναι καποιος να εκβιασει δημοσια? Θα εκβιασει μυστικα.
Εκτος αν θεωρουμε εκβιασμους τις δημοσιες καταχωρησεις.
Τελικα ποιος εκβιαστηκε και με τι? θα μαθουμε ποτε?

Οταν λεμε 50.000 επισκεψεις εννοουμε απο 50.000 διαφορετικες IP?
Δε νομιζω οτι εχει τοση δυναμη αυτο το blog. Eλαχιστοι Ελληνες διαβαζουν blogs.

----------


## greece_gus

Πρόκειται καθαρά για μεθόδευση.. ο Νόμος 2225/1994 προβλέπει μόνον κακουργηματικές πράξεις για να επιτευχθεί η άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών και μία από αυτές είναι και η εκβίαση..

Με δεδομένο ότι η εξύβριση και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση δεν εμπίπτουν στα ανωτέρω, εφευρέθηκε η εκβίαση για να στοιχειοθετηθεί η άρση του απορρήτου..εάν ήμουν στην θέση του Καψαμπέλη, θα βομβάρδιζα με αγωγές και τον κάθε Θέμο και Διαμαντίδη...

----------


## anon

Πρώτα απο όλα δεν στέκει η επιχειρηματολογία εκβιασμού απο blog, που μάλιστα γράφει ο καθείς. Ο συγκεκριμένος δημοσιογράφος μάλιστε έγραφε ανώνυμα. Εαν πρόκειται για εκβιασμό, τότε ο δημοσιογράφος που τα έχει και τα χρησιμοποιεί διώκεται όχι η εφημερίδα. Το είδαμε εξάλου και στην περίπτωση του Θέμου, που τελικα φαίνεται να την πέρασε ξώφαλτσα όλη την ιστορία (ποιός ξέρει τις συμφωνίες παίχτηκαν). Δεν διώχθηκε η εφημερίδα. Εδώ τα βάλανε όλοι με το συγκεκριμένο blog!!! Λες και έχει συγκεκριμένη φυσική οντότητα και υπόσταση και εκβιάζει απο μόνο του. Που πάει να πεί, ότι πονάει πολύ. Πονάει και Θέμηδες και άλλους, πονάει και κανάλια και εφημερίδες που βλέπουν ότι σιγά σιγά χάνεται το παιχνίδι στην σύγχρονη ψηφιακή εποχή. Δεν είναι εξάλλου άσχετη η τρομολαγνεία που καλλιεργείται στην τηλεόραση γενικά με το ιντερνετ, τις συναλλαγές, πορνό/παιδοφιλία και άλλα, αφήνοντας την εντύπωση σε κάποιο άσχετο ότι πρόκειται για άντρο εγκληματιών...

Επίσης φαίνεται και η υποκρισία όλων των υπερασπιστών της ελευθερίας του λόγου και της σκέψης, της αρχής προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων, του δικαστικού συστήματος και όλων των λοιπών, που στην περίπτωση Θέμου, βλέπουμε τον άνθρωπο σχεδόν να μην έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στην ζωή και μάλιστα να το σατυρίζει και να το εκμεταλλεύεται τηλεοπτικά, ενώ σε κάποιο όχι διάσημο τηλεοπτικο πρόσωπο, να του γίνεται μια επίθεση που μοιάζει σαν να τρέχουν να πιάσουν την 17Ν ή κάποιον εγκληματία τύπου Πάσαρης!!! Οπως είδα σε κάποιο βίντεο ρεπορτάζ που είπε κάποιος, εαν κλέψεις 5000 ευρώ πας κορυδαλό, εαν κλέψεις 5 εκατομύρια γίνεσαι πρώτο θέμα στα κανάλια και τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## largo

> Πρόκειται καθαρά για μεθόδευση.. ο Νόμος 2225/1994 προβλέπει μόνον κακουργηματικές πράξεις για να επιτευχθεί η άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών και μία από αυτές είναι και η εκβίαση..
> 
> Με δεδομένο ότι η εξύβριση και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση δεν εμπίπτουν στα ανωτέρω, εφευρέθηκε η εκβίαση για να στοιχειοθετηθεί η άρση του απορρήτου..εάν ήμουν στην θέση του Καψαμπέλη, θα βομβάρδιζα με αγωγές και τον κάθε Θέμο και Διαμαντίδη...


Προφανώς πρόκειται για μεθόδευση. Πετάμε και έναν "εκβιασμό" ή μια "παιδοφιλία" και τσουβαλιάζουμε όποιον μας ενοχλεί. Και μετά άστον να αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι ελέφαντας. 

Εκτός αν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ότι υπήρξε ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΗ. Με χρήματα. Αλλιώς οτιδήποτε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "εκβιασμός" ή "απόπειρα εκβιασμού". 

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ τι ακριβώς έγινε και τι είναι αλήθεια και τι ψέματα. Πχ. το Google τα έδωσε ή όχι ; Αυτό είναι το ζουμί.

----------


## anon

> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ τι ακριβώς έγινε και τι είναι αλήθεια και τι ψέματα. Πχ. το Google τα έδωσε ή όχι ; Αυτό είναι το ζουμί.


Πιθανότατα οχι. Γιατί εαν υπήρχε κακουργηματική πράξη που να θεμελιώνει το δικαίωμα να πάρουν τέτοια στοιχεία, αυτή την στιγμή το blog δεν θα λειτουργούσε πολύ δε περισσότερο να έχει και νέες καταχωρήσεις (εκτός βέβαια εαν το κάνουν επίτηδες για να "συλλέξουν" και άλλους ύποπτους). Στο μέλλον το Google μπορεί να δίνει τέτοια στοιχεία πολύ πιο εύκολα, ώστε να απαλλάσεται το ίδιο απο νομικές ευθύνες και έξοδα, γιαυτό και προωθεί πρόταση ώστε οι ΙΡ χρηστών να μην θεωρούνται προσωπικά δεδομένα.

----------


## viron

To press-gr είναι ένα από τα δεκάδες blog με αξιοπιστία για αυτά που γράφει(συνήθως ανυπόστατες φήμες)  κάτω του μηδενός.

Το μόνο που το έκανε να ξεχωρίσει και να γίνει έτσι στόχος ήταν η υψηλή αναγνωσιμότητα τον τελευταίο διάστημα.

Σε μια χώρα όπως η δική μας όπου η πληροφόρηση από τα επίσημα και υποτίθεται αξιόπιστα μέσα ενημέρωσης ( εφημερίδες - τηλεόραση) είναι απόλυτα ελέγχόμενη και κατευθυνόμενη, δεν υπάρχει χώρος για τρίτους.

Αυτό που φόβισε και υπήρξε παρέμβαση του εισαγγελέα και κινητοποίηση όλου του μηχανισμού καταστολής είναι ότι το κοινό-αναγνώστης εθισμένο σε πληροφορίες 'μαιμού'  δεν μπορεί να αξιολογήσει και να ξεχωρίσει την πραγματική αληθινή είδηση από τα σκουπίδια που του προσφέρουν και στο πάρτυ αυτό της παραπληροφόρησης επιτρέπεται να πάιζουν μόνο τα 'δικά μας' παιδιά.

Προσωπικά είμαι εναντίον κάθε τύπου μορφής λογοκρισίας. Αλλά επίσης και στην ανώνυμη δήθεν καταγγελία με αφορισμούς και χωρίς στοιχεία και αντίλογο.

Βύρων.

----------


## 21century

Τα μόνα κανάλια που ανακοίνωσαν το όνμα του μπλόγκ και έιχαν δηλώσεις του αρμόδιου διαχειριστή ήταν η δημόσια τηλεόραση. η οποία εκτός από το όνομα έδιεξε ιδώις η ΝΕΤ δηλώσεις του δημοσιογράφου σχετικά με τις κατασχέσεις. Πάντως τα μπόγκ υπάρχει έντονος προβληματισμός..

----------


## traderman

Για να κανει το google αρση απορητου μαλλον τους μιλησανε για καποιο υποθετικο κακουργημα καθ'οτι στην αμερικη δεν γινεται αρση με μονη δικαιολογια την συκοφαντηση.Αλιως θα ειχαν κλεισει ολα τα blogs.
O Θεμιστοκλης τωρα δικαιωνετε.Ντροπη τους.Ακου πληρωμη για blog.Tι αλλο θα σκαρφιστουν?

----------


## rho

Κατ' αρχήν κανείς bloger δεν έχει ασυλία έναντι του νόμου, ούτε η ιδιότητα του πολίτη *που εκφράζει ελεύθερα τις απόψεις του* πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με την ίδιότητα του δημοσιογράφου που *μέσω του blog βρίσκει την ευκαιρία να προβει σε παράνομες πράξεις.* 

Από κει και πέρα μην μπερδεύετε την *δικαστική/ αστυνομική έρευνα*, με την ποινική δίωξη. 

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι οποιες έρευνες ήρθαν μετά από *περισσότερες από 100 μηνυσεις* που κατατέθηκαν εναντίον του συγκεκριμένου blogger. Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε να γίνει; Να μην το ψάξουν;

Όποιος έχει κουράγιο και όρεξη να μάθει *τι είναι το press-gr.gblogspot.com* ας διαβάσει αυτο :  *Το press-gr, η νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα και η "δημοσιογραφία των πολιτών"*

----------


## traderman

Τοτε να κανουμε 100 μυνησεις σε εφημεριδες η καναλια για να δωσουμε δικαιολογια στην εξουσια να κανει ντου σε οσους την ενοχλουν.
Οι μυνησεις ειναι προφασεις εν αμαρτιες για κατι που αρχισε να ενοχλει τους διαπλεκομενους.
Οσο για τον κυριο Σμυρναιο ποτε δεν μου ερεσαν οι ποντιοι πιλατοι.
Εδω δεν υπερασπιζωμαστε τον Καψαμπέλη η οποιον αλλο.αλλα βασικα δημοκρατικα δικαιοματα.

----------


## GTS

Ελάτε ρε παιδιά, απλά με μηνύσεις μπουκάρουν αστυνομικοί και όργανα ασφαλείας στο σπίτι και στο γραφείο του καθενός?? Να είμαστε σοβαροί...σωστός ο trademan

Είναι 100 οι μηνύσεις, είναι μία (του Χιώτη) τι τελικά?

Δε θέλω να υπερασπιστώ κανέναν αλλά το πράγμα είναι φως-φανάρι τραμπουκική προσπάθεια εκφοβισμού....αν είχατε κανά μπλογκ τώρα θα κοιτάγατε τη πόρτα σας...εγώ δεν έχω καμία σχέση με μπλογκ, ούτε διαβάζω, αλλά ίσως αρχίσω τώρα

----------


## Petros

> Mα χαζος ειναι καποιος να εκβιασει δημοσια? Θα εκβιασει μυστικα.
> Εκτος αν θεωρουμε εκβιασμους τις δημοσιες καταχωρησεις.
> Τελικα ποιος εκβιαστηκε και με τι? θα μαθουμε ποτε?
> 
> Οταν λεμε 50.000 επισκεψεις εννοουμε απο 50.000 διαφορετικες IP?
> Δε νομιζω οτι εχει τοση δυναμη αυτο το blog. Eλαχιστοι Ελληνες διαβαζουν blogs.


Μα δεν είπα ότι εκβιάζανε δημόσια... Αν διαβάσεις το άρθρο του Ιού θα καταλάβεις. Για παράδειγμα έστω ότι έχω ένα blog το οποίο το επισκέπτονται χιλιάδες κόσμου κάθε μέρα (δεν ξέρω αν είναι 50.000 διαφορετικές ΙΡ, αλλά σίγουρα είναι πάρα πολλοί οι επισκέπτες του!) και γράφω: "Ποιος υπουργός της κυβέρνησης αγόρασε λιμουζίνα και την χρέωσε στο υπουργείο του;;;" και μετά πάω στον υπυργό και του πω: "αν δεν μου δώσεις τόσα λεφτά θα βγάλω την είδηση στο blog μου!". Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει, γιαυτό κατηγορούν το press-gr. *Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούσαν έτσι,* απλά λέω ότι μπορεί να είναι μια πιθανότητα...

----------


## anon

Ναι αλλά παραμένει το γεγονός ότι η επίθεση φραστικά τόσο απο εφημερίδες όσο και απο τηλεόραση, και αυτό θέλω να τονισω, ειναι κατα του blog βασικά. Ολοι μιλάνε για το blog. Κατα αναλογία δηλαδή για την υπόθεση εκβιασμού που λέγεται περί Θέμου, αντί Θέμου να λεγόταν εκβιασμός απο το Πρώτο Θέμα. Δεν ξέρω εαν καταλαβαίνετε γιατι πράγμα μιλάμε, και γιατί όλοι τους είναι τόσο επιθετικοί απέναντι στην ιντερνετική τεχνολογία βασικά, και όχι ενός ή κάποιων συγκεκριμένων ατόμων.

----------


## traderman

@Petros Mονο που το αρθρο του Ιού μιλουσε για τον Θεμιστοκλη και για το Πρωτο Θεμα.
Τα αρθρα στο PRESS-GR τα γραφουμε εγω και εσυ που δεν νομιζω να πιστευεις οτι μπορουμε να εκβιασουνε καποιον.

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_fpa...92392,79105224

----------


## Petros

> Ναι αλλά παραμένει το γεγονός ότι η επίθεση φραστικά τόσο απο εφημερίδες όσο και απο τηλεόραση, και αυτό θέλω να τονισω, ειναι κατα του blog βασικά. Ολοι μιλάνε για το blog. Κατα αναλογία δηλαδή για την υπόθεση εκβιασμού που λέγεται περί Θέμου, αντί Θέμου να λεγόταν εκβιασμός απο το Πρώτο Θέμα. Δεν ξέρω εαν καταλαβαίνετε γιατι πράγμα μιλάμε, και γιατί όλοι τους είναι τόσο επιθετικοί απέναντι στην ιντερνετική τεχνολογία βασικά, και όχι ενός ή κάποιων συγκεκριμένων ατόμων.


Δεν νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις... Είναι γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι δημοσιογράφοι είναι εχθρικοί απέναντι στην ιντερνετική τεχνολογία όπως πολύ σωστά λες, για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι το ίντερνετ πολλές φορές τους κλέβει την δόξα. Σ'αυτό συμφωνούμε.. Αλλά οι μηνύσεις δεν γίνανε στο blog γενικά και αόριστα αλλά σε συγκεκριμένο δημοσιογράφο.. Έτσι δεν είναι;




> @Petros Mονο που το αρθρο του Ιού μιλουσε για τον Θεμιστοκλη και για το Πρωτο Θεμα.
> Τα αρθρα στο PRESS-GR τα γραφουμε εγω και εσυ που δεν νομιζω να πιστευεις οτι μπορουμε να εκβιασουνε καποιον.
> 
> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_fpa...92392,79105224


Μιλούσε για το Πρώτο Θέμα αλλά με παρόμιο τρόπο δουλεύουν όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι που θέλουν να εκβιάσουν.. Διαφωνώ μαζί σου ότι τα άρθρα τα γράφουμε εγώ και εσύ. Εμείς γράφουμε *μερικά* άρθρα, αλλά τα περισσότερα τα γράφουν μια ομάδα που διαχειρίζεται το press-gr.. Τουλάχιστον τα πιο σημαντικά άρθρα, ή αυτά που είχαν πολιτικό περιεχόμενο..

Και κάτι ακόμα. Είδα το απαράδεκτο ρεπορτάζ του ΑΝΤ1 για την υπόθεση.. Τώρα βγάζουν τον Θέμο σαν κακομοίρη, θιγμένο, που ήταν θύμα εκβιασμού από τα blogs (έτσι γενικά και αόριστα). Μόνο και μόνο το γεγονός ότι όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι έχουν πέσει να φάνε το press-gr , με κάνει να το συμπαθώ περισσότερο!

----------


## dimitrispm

Όλη η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από την μήνυση και την καταγγελία για εκβιασμό που έκανε ο δημοσιογράφος Β. Χιώτης από το Βήμα σχεδόν ένα χρόνο πριν. Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι αρχικά το press-gr ήταν ένα Blog που απευθυνόταν στον δημοσιογραφικό χώρο και τους δημοσιογράφους. Τότε ήταν που γράφονταν απερίγραπτα πράγματα για τον Χιώτη και για άλλους δημοσιογράφους. Άλλωστε μεταξύ τους οι δημοσιογράφοι τρώγονται σαν τα σκυλιά. Το υβρεολόγιο και ο οχετός κατά ορισμένων προσώπων ήταν απίστευτος.
Από εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα. Ο Χιώτης έλαβε κι ένα mail το οποίο όπως ισχυριζόταν ήταν και το αντικείμενο του εκβιασμου (το στιλ δηλαδή δώσε μας τόσα για να σταματήσουμε, ή μην γράφεις εκείνο στο Βήμα για μην ασχολούμαστε μαζί σου).
Από αυτό το email ξεκίνησε και η διαδικασία από τις διωκτικές αρχές για τον εντοπισμό των δραστών. Όπως ακούστηκε τα στοιχεία για τα ηλεκτρονικά αποτυπώματα δόθηκαν από την οτενετ (που προφανώς θα έχει σχέση με το enail του εκβιασμού σύμφωνα πάντα με τον καταγγέλοντα). Καμία σχέση δεν έχει η google κλπ σε αυτό το θέμα. 
Το Πρώτο Θέμα που έγραψε για την υπόθεση βάζει πολλά στοιχεία τα οποία είτε είναι ανακρίβιες,  είτε λόγω της άγνοιας του συντάκτη τα έχει μπερδέψει (σχετικά με κάτι εταιρείες για την άρση του απορρήτου, κλπ ίσως δηλαδή αυτά να αφορούν κάτι άλλο κι όχι τον εντοπισμό των διαχειριστών του Blog).

Οι μηνύσεις για το συγκεκριμένο Blog είναι δεκάδες ίσως και εκατοντάδες. Είναι όμως κατά αγνώστων και οι περισσότερες για συκοφαντική δυσφήμισ. Έτσι οι διωκτικές αρχές δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν καμία ουσιαστική κίνηση (άρση απορρήτου ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών κλπ) παρά μόνο όταν υπήρξε καταγγελία με στοιχεία για εκβιασμό.

----------


## traderman

> Και κάτι ακόμα. Είδα το απαράδεκτο ρεπορτάζ του ΑΝΤ1 για την υπόθεση.. Τώρα βγάζουν τον Θέμο σαν κακομοίρη, θιγμένο, που ήταν θύμα εκβιασμού από τα blogs (έτσι γενικά και αόριστα). Μόνο και μόνο το γεγονός ότι όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι έχουν πέσει να φάνε το press-gr , με κάνει να το συμπαθώ περισσότερο!


+1 απο εμενα



> Το Πρώτο Θέμα που έγραψε για την υπόθεση βάζει πολλά στοιχεία τα οποία είτε είναι ανακρίβιες είτε λόγω της άγνοιας του συντάκτη τα έχει μπερδέψει


Καθολου αγνοια δεν εχουν ουτε τα μπερδεψαν,ξερουν τι κανουν οι επαγγελματιες.

----------


## shadowman

Τα "ωραία" δεν ήρθαν ακόμα:



> Την ίδια στιγμή το υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης εμφανίζεται αποφασισμένο να δημιουργήσει νέο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, το οποίο τροποποιεί το καθεστώς λειτουργίας τουλάχιστον των «ενημερωτικών» blogs. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του ΕΤ προωθούνται τέσσερις σημαντικές αλλαγές.
> 
> Πρώτον, οι διαχειριστές των blogs ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα θα έχουν την ευθύνη να αναγράφουν στην κεντρική ιστοσελίδα τον κατά νόμο υπεύθυνο του blog.
> 
> Δεύτερον, το νομοσχέδιο επιφυλάσσει στα αδικήματα που τελούνται μέσω των blogs προβλέψεις ανάλογες με αυτές του νόμου περί Τύπου.
> 
> Τρίτον, διευκολύνεται η πρόσβαση των διωκτικών αρχών στα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη ώστε να αποκαλύπτεται με πιο γρήγορες διαδικασίες ο υπεύθυνος μιας συκοφαντικής ή εκβιαστικής δημοσίευσης.
> 
> Τέταρτον, το ΕΣΡ αποκτά δικαίωμα παρέμβασης σε περίπτωση που οι χρησιμοποιούμενες φωτογραφίες ή το audio και video υλικό που αναρτάται σε κάποιο blog δημιουργούν ζητήματα που εμπίπτουν στη δικαιοδοσία του. Οι παρεμβάσεις που σχεδιάζονται απασχολούν Δικαιοσύνη και Αστυνομία εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Την τελική ώθηση στην υλοποίησή τους φαίνεται όμως να δίνουν οι εξελίξεις του τελευταίου τριημέρου γύρω από το press-gr.blogspot.com.


http://www.e-tipos.com/newsitem?id=26978

----------


## maxcp

δεν ξερω αν το διαβασε καποιος αλλα υπαρχει τεραστιο ζητημα με το μεγαλυτερο(Σε επισκεψημοτητα)ελληνικο blog και τους εκβιασμους που(κατηγορειται) οτι εκανε ενας δημοσιογραφος (μην πω ονομα) κ οτι στους εκβιασμους ειναι μπλεγμενοι κ αλλοι δημοσιογραφοι..ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ..
κατα την αποψη μου ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ Κ ΔΙΩΚΟΝΤΑΙ εφοσων εκβιαζαν(ΑΝ εκβιαζαν)
ΟΜΩΣ υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο ζητημα..
η κυβερνηση παει να περασει νομο για ελεγχο των blogs
και αντιγραφω απο ενα εξισου γνωστο μπλοκ:
*
Η υποθεση του press-gr,ηταν μαλλον η αρχη του τελους,
για την ελευθεροτυπια των blogs στην Ελλαδα.

Με το προσχημα της προστασιας των πολιτων,
η Ελληνικη Κυβερνηση,
ετοιμαζει νομοθετικο πλαισιο,
με το οποιο τα blogs,
θα υπαγονται και θα δινουν αναφορα στο ΕΣΡ,
ενω παραλληλα,ολοι οι blooggers
θα ειναι υποχρεωμενοι
να γραφουν στη κεντρικη τους σελιδα,
το ονομα του βασικου διαχειριστη...

Πιο συγκεκριμενα,οπως αναφερει και ο Ε.Τ:
"Πρώτον, οι διαχειριστές των blogs ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα
θα έχουν την ευθύνη να αναγράφουν
στην κεντρική ιστοσελίδα τον κατά νόμο υπεύθυνο του blog.
Δεύτερον, το νομοσχέδιο επιφυλάσσει 
στα αδικήματα που τελούνται μέσω των blogs
προβλέψεις ανάλογες με αυτές 
του νόμου περί Τύπου.

Τρίτον, διευκολύνεται η πρόσβαση
των διωκτικών αρχών
στα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη ώστε να αποκαλύπτεται
με πιο γρήγορες διαδικασίες ο υπεύθυνος
μιας συκοφαντικής ή εκβιαστικής δημοσίευσης.

Τέταρτον, το ΕΣΡ αποκτά δικαίωμα παρέμβασης
σε περίπτωση που οι χρησιμοποιούμενες
φωτογραφίες ή το audio και video υλικό
που αναρτάται σε κάποιο blog
δημιουργούν ζητήματα που εμπίπτουν
στη δικαιοδοσία του.*
http://prezatv.blogspot.com/

για το συγκεκριμενο μπλοκ υπαρχει και θεμα με το οτι η νεολαια του ΛΑΟΣ προσπαθει να το ριξει γιατι δεν τους αρεσουν οι αποψεις του παιδιου..
θελω να ακουσω τις αποψεις σας..
αποψη μου ειναι οτι ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ αυτη η λογοκρισια στα μπλοκς πλεον θα εχουμε να κανουμε καθαρα με μια δικτατορια κ με μια κινηση που γινεται μονο σε Κορεα κ Ινδια..

----------


## sperxios

> Κατ' αρχήν κανείς bloger δεν έχει ασυλία έναντι του νόμου, ούτε η ιδιότητα του πολίτη που εκφράζει ελεύθερα τις απόψεις του πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με την ίδιότητα του δημοσιογράφου που μέσω του blog βρίσκει την ευκαιρία να προβει σε παράνομες πράξεις.
> 
> Από κει και πέρα μην μπερδεύετε την δικαστική/ αστυνομική έρευνα, με την ποινική δίωξη.
> 
> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι οποιες έρευνες ήρθαν μετά από περισσότερες από 100 μηνυσεις που κατατέθηκαν εναντίον του συγκεκριμένου blogger. Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε να γίνει; Να μην το ψάξουν;
> 
> Όποιος έχει κουράγιο και όρεξη να μάθει τι είναι το press-gr.gblogspot.com ας διαβάσει αυτο : Το press-gr, η νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα και η "δημοσιογραφία των πολιτών"


_Θεωρώ όλη αυτή την υπόθεση σαν επίθεση στην ελευθερία του λόγου στο internet.
_
*Περιμένω όλοι σαν bloggers να υπερασπιστούμε το δικαίωμα στην ανωνυμία!*

Μπορεί σήμερα, όπως σωστα ειπώθηκε (από viron), η κοινωνία μας να είναι ευάλωτη στις ανεύθυνες πληροφορίες του ανώνυμου internetικου πλήθους, 
_δεν θα παραμείνει όμως για πάντα ανώριμη._
Και δεν θα πρέπει *με βάση τις σημερινές μας φοβίες να υπονομεύσουμε την ελευθερία του μέσου για τα επόμενα χρόνια.*

Έχουμε ανάγκη την ουσιαστική ελευθερία του λόγου στο internet, 
το μόνο μέσο που πραγματικά έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για πολιτικές ελευθερίες σαν και αυτή.
Δεν ζούμε σε πόλεις των 50.000 κατοίκων του μεσαίωνα όπου τα "πάρκα" ήταν ο φυσικός χώρος πολιτικών ζυμώσεων.
Αυτή η "ελευθερία του λόγου" αν και θεμιτή, σήμερα δεν αρκει!

Σήμερα αν θέλω να με ακούσουν θα τα πω στο internet.
*Και στο internet θέλω να προστατεύομαι, εγώ ο πολίτης,* όχι μόνο οι δημοσιογράφοι.

* Και είναι σημαντικό *ακόμη περισσότερο στην Ελλάδα* που υπάρχει ο "τυποκτόνος" νόμος πέρι συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης, που αφορά όλους μας (βλέπε Νταλάρας εναντίων Πανούση ή Σαρρής εναντίων Λαζόπουλου).
* Και είναι σημαντικό *ακόμη περισσότερο σήμερα* που η διαφθορά στους προϋπάρχοντες θεσμούς κυριαρχεί.

Με λίγα λόγια ζητάμε:
*Ελευθερία λόγου και Διαφάνεια πάντα και στα πάντα!*



Αν αφήσουμε την νομική-εισαγγελική πλευρά _και_ αυτού θέματος να κυριαρχήσει 
θα _χάσουμε τη μάχη στο πολιτικό της σκέλος, στο θέμα των βασικών μας δικαιωμάτων_.

Θα περίμενα καθένας μας σε αυτό το μέσο να ξεκινήσει αυτή τη μάχη.
Αν θέλετε να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε και αύριο.

----------


## pelopas1

shadowman

ξεχασανε να βαλουν και την σημαια της σβαστικας

παει...γιναμε republic of china

----------


## sperxios

Και για όσους συνεχίζουν να αναρωτιούνται αν το google έδωσε τα στοιχεία των bloggers, 
η σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία το λέει καθαρά:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=42911368
και
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=78650120

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Και για όσους συνεχίζουν να αναρωτιούνται αν το google έδωσε τα στοιχεία των bloggers, 
> η σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία το λέει καθαρά:
> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=42911368
> και
> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=78650120


Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω ότι έγινε είναι ότι επειδή το blog θα "ενόχλησε" "μεγάλους" "ανθρώπους" έφτιαξαν μια fake κακουργηματική πράξη έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουν οι "αρχές" να κάνουν άρση απορρήτου και να βρούν τους ιδιοκτήτες.

Και σε ένα πόστ διάβασα ότι γινόμαστε σα την "λαική δημοκρατία της Κίνας". +10

----------


## largo

> Και για όσους συνεχίζουν να αναρωτιούνται αν το google έδωσε τα στοιχεία των bloggers, 
> η σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία το λέει καθαρά:
> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=42911368
> και
> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=78650120



Αστεία πράγματα.

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ: Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ μπορεί να στειλει στον εαυτό του (με διάφορους ασφαλείς τρόπους) ένα email, και μετά να πάει στον εισαγγελέα. Θα κινητοποιηθεί ο μηχανισμός ;

Δεν Νομίζω. Απλά αν ο "οποιοσδήποτε" είναι πολιτικός, εκδοτης, βουλευτής, υπουργός κλπ κλπ.

----------


## vspiros

Νομοσχέδιο για την χρήση των κρυφών καμερών, χτύπημα των blog όπου μπορεί να ειπωθεί κάποια αλήθεια. Άρα  μειώνεται η κάθε δυνατότητα αντίδρασης. Ελέγχονται οι ειδήσεις , ελέγχεται η πληροφορία. Μήπως ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και η ψήφος μας (όποτε είναι αυτό δυνατό) (όσο, για τον Ιο, από τότε που ευτυχώς με ίδια γνώση διαπίστωσα την αξιοπιστία του πριν από 14 περίπου χρόνια, έπαψα να ασχολούμαι μαζί τους)

----------


## sperxios

Και υστερα από το αρθρο που ψάρεψε ο shadowman:



> http://www.e-tipos.comewsitem?id=26978



Δειτε και την ψηφοφορία του ΕΤ για τη "νομική ρύθμιση των blogs":
http://www.e-tipos.com/interactivity...lectedpoll=947

Και το super-κουφο είναι οτι ενώ η διατύπωση εχει γίνει επίτηδες, τη χάσανε!!
(εμ, δεν ξερανε, δεν ρωτάγανε? Δεν "πιάνουνε" τέτοια θέματα στο internet)

----------


## maxcp

ειναι επισημο πλεον: η κυβερνηση περναει ΤΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ των bloggs οπως στην Β.ΚΟΡΕΑ κ την ΚΙΝΑ..

----------


## fantomas

Σαν τι στοιχεια να δωσει το google δηλαδη? ονομα και δ/ση? αυτα ετσι κι αλλιως τα δηλωνεις οτι θες.

----------


## dimitris18

> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω ότι έγινε είναι ότι επειδή το blog θα "ενόχλησε" "μεγάλους" "ανθρώπους" έφτιαξαν μια fake κακουργηματική πράξη έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουν οι "αρχές" να κάνουν άρση απορρήτου και να βρούν τους ιδιοκτήτες.
> 
> Και σε ένα πόστ διάβασα ότι γινόμαστε σα την "λαική δημοκρατία της Κίνας". +10


Είναι *ΝΤΡΟΠΗ* αν η google έδωσε τα στοιχεία. Μου θυμίζει την υπόθεση που η yahoo   είχε δώσει στις Κινεζικές αρχές τα στοιχεία από e-mail ενός blogger. Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει κάτι να κάνουμε για αυτό...

----------


## 21century

Και όμως τα στοιχεία δόθηκαν. Σημασία έχει πάντως ότι τώρα ετοιμάζεται νομοσχέδιο για τα μπλόγκ 4 σημείων για τις υποχρεώσεις που θα απορέουν και θα περιλαμβάνουν το νόμο περι Τύπου. Εκείνο που με προβλημάτισε ειναι ότι δεν είδαμε ακόμα αντιδράσεις των κομμάτων. Και αρκετοί πολιτκοί είναι μπλόγκερ για να κάνουν προπαγάνδα αλλά δεν ειπώθηκε τίποτα. Επομένως μόνο οι πολίτες ευθύνονται για όσα γράφουν ή οι δημοσιογράφοι? Όλοι μας θέλουμε μια δυνατή χώρα με πολιτικους που μας σέβονται και μας ακούν, ένα σύστημα θεσμών και αξιών που θα ανεβάσει το επίπεδο δημοκρατίας στη χώρα μας και όχι φραγή της έκφρασης. Αρκεί βέβαια να μην ξεφύγουμε από τα δυσδιάκριτα όρια.

----------


## sperxios

Δείτε και μια απόπειρα blog-μανιφέστου από http://www.nylon.gr/?p=1417:



> 1. Τα blogs είναι διάλογος - ελεύθερος ανεμπόδιστος διάλογος ανάμεσα σε πολίτες.
> 
> 2. Τα blogs είναι μια πρόσκληση σε διάλογο, σε διαφωνία, και επικοινωνία.
> 
> 3. Τα blogs δεν κέρδισαν το ενδιαφέρον της κοινωνίας επειδή λένε ψέματα ή συκοφαντούν. Το κέρδισαν επειδή η κοινωνία έχει ανάγκη από μια αυθεντική φωνή.
> 
> 4. Τα blogs είναι το δικαίωμα του καθενός να εκφέρει την άποψή του. Δεν υπάρχουν “ενημερωτικά” και “μη ενημερωτικά” blogs. Μέσα από το διάλογο όλοι κάτι μαθαίνουμε.
> 
> 5. Τα blogs δεν τα γράφουν επαγγελματίες - τα γράφουν πολίτες. Μπορεί να αξιοποιούν την όποια επαγγελματική τους εμπειρία, μπορεί και όχι.
> ...


Γενικά συμφωνώ αν και το βρίσκω κάπως "μετρημένο".
Πάντως πιστεύω ότι:
θα έπρεπε να κάνει πιο ξεκάθαρο το ότι δεν μπορούν να ισχύουν στα blogs οι αυστηρές συνταγματικές επιταγές για τον "τύπο" προστατεύοντάς μας από το φόβητρο της "συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης", αλλά και να προσταστεύει περισσότερο την ανωνυμία.
Κάτι του στυλ...
10)Δεν είμαστε εκδοτικά συγκροτήματα, δεν έχουμε οικονομικούς πόρους, δεν μπορούμε να αντέξουμε μηνύσεις,
και επομένως  "οι συγκεκριμένες νομικές διατάξεις" που επιβάλλουν την έμμεση λογοκρισία ενός blogger από το φόβο των μηνύσεων, θα πρέπει να καταργηθούν.

11) Το δικαίωμα στην ανωνυμία να είναι καθολικό και αδιασάλευτο από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, εκτός αν πρόκειται για εγκλήματα κατά της ζωής.

----------


## duende

γιναμε προαστιο της Κινας..

----------


## skapetis

Υπάρχουν δύο πτυχές στο όλο ζήτημα

Από τη μία πρέπει να υπάρχει ελευθερία του λόγου  και από την άλλη όποιος εκτοξεύει (ανώνυμες) συκοφαντίες πρέπει να υπόκειται στους κανόνες τις δικαιοσύνης. 

Κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτούς τους δύο κανόνες ή έναν από αυτούς έχουμε το δικαίωμα να τους καταπατάμε κατά βούληση (κοινώς όποτε μας συμφέρει ή όποτε μας καπνίσει). Μήπως όμως έτσι η δημοκρατία μας (λέμε τώρα) μετατρέπεται σε μπανανία? Ισχύει στο φινάλε ο κανόνας ότι οι ελευθερίες του ενός τελειώνουν εκεί που αρχίζουν τα δικαιώματα του άλλου ή θα ζήσουμε τελικά σε μια ζούγκλα?

Για να καταλήξω σ'αυτά που λέω: 

Το press-gr δημοσιεύει κάποιες καταγγελείες. Από τη στιγμή που κάποιοι έχουν ενοχληθει από αυτές και κίνησαν νομικές διαδικασίες είναι υποχρεωμένο να υποστεί τις συνέπειες. Αν είναι καθαρό και οι κατηγορίες του ευσταθούν και δεν πρόκειται απλά για λάσπη είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία να στείλει κάποιους στο πυρ το εξώτερο. Αν όχι, ας υποστεί τις συνέπειες. 


Υ.Γ. απορώ πως κάποιοι θέλουν να είναι πολίτες μιας χώρας και να απολαμβάνουν τα όποια δικαιώματα αυτή τους παρέχει, αλλά να είναι υπεράνω του νόμου με φτηνές δικαιολογίες. Αυτά ρε παιδιά δεν γίνονται ...

----------


## Giama

> Και το super-κουφο είναι οτι ενώ η διατύπωση εχει γίνει επίτηδες, τη χάσανε!!
> (εμ, δεν ξερανε, δεν ρωτάγανε? Δεν "πιάνουνε" τέτοια θέματα στο internet)


Ακριβώς έτσι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## edge_xania

Για οποιον δεν το εχει καταλαβει η σημερινη κυβερνηση της 51ης πολιτειας των ΗΠΑ μπορει να συγκριθει μονο με τις πρωτες μεταπολιτευτικες κυβερνησεις...
Δηλαδη τι αλλο θελετε να δειτε για να καταλαβετε οτι προκειται για φασιστοειδη που φτιαχνουν νομους οπως γουσταρουν και ελεγχουν οποιον κρινουν επικινδυνο για την "ασφαλεια" τους..?

Καποιοι εχουν δει το V for Vendetta μου φαινεται και σκεφτονται πολυ σοβαρα να εφαρμοσουν τις πρακτικες της ταινιας...
Και οσο για τον σεμνα και ταπεινα, μακεδονα, αδιαφθορο και οτι αλλο νομιζετε (σαν βασιλια του Μεσσαιωνα μου μοιαζει αυτο που χωνανε καμια 40αρια επιθετα για να νομιζει οτι ειναι καποιος) με τα δικα του λογια: "Δεν μ' αρεσουν αυτα, αυτα δεν μ' αρεσουν".

----------


## sotisdiv

Μ'αυτούς που μπλέξαμε μπορεί καμια μέρα να στέλνουν τους blogger's και σε κανα Γκουαντάναμο :Mad:

----------


## dimitris18

> Δείτε και μια απόπειρα blog-μανιφέστου από http://www.nylon.gr/?p=1417:
> 
> 
> Γενικά συμφωνώ αν και το βρίσκω κάπως "μετρημένο".
> Πάντως πιστεύω ότι:
> θα έπρεπε να κάνει πιο ξεκάθαρο το ότι δεν μπορούν να ισχύουν στα blogs οι αυστηρές συνταγματικές επιταγές για τον "τύπο" προστατεύοντάς μας από το φόβητρο της "συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης", αλλά και να προσταστεύει περισσότερο την ανωνυμία.
> Κάτι του στυλ...
> 10)Δεν είμαστε εκδοτικά συγκροτήματα, δεν έχουμε οικονομικούς πόρους, δεν μπορούμε να αντέξουμε μηνύσεις,
> και επομένως  "οι συγκεκριμένες νομικές διατάξεις" που επιβάλλουν την έμμεση λογοκρισία ενός blogger από το φόβο των μηνύσεων, θα πρέπει να καταργηθούν.
> ...


Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο....

----------


## largo

> . Αρκεί βέβαια να μην ξεφύγουμε από τα δυσδιάκριτα όρια.


Ακόμα και αν το 50% από όσα διαβάζουμε σε ένα blog/website είναι μην πραγματικά, ΤΟ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ από το να μην έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ ενημέρωση ή να έχω την ενημέρωση που κάποιο θέλουν να επιβάλλουν.

Αλλωστε υπάρχει τόσο διαφθορά στην Ελληνική κοινωνία. Υπάρχει τόση δουλειά για τις αρχές, με τα blogs τα έβαλαν ;

........Auto merged post: largo added 3 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........




> Υπάρχουν δύο πτυχές στο όλο ζήτημα
> 
> Από τη μία πρέπει να υπάρχει ελευθερία του λόγου  και από την άλλη όποιος εκτοξεύει (ανώνυμες) συκοφαντίες πρέπει να υπόκειται στους κανόνες τις δικαιοσύνης. 
> 
> Κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτούς τους δύο κανόνες ή έναν από αυτούς έχουμε το δικαίωμα να τους καταπατάμε κατά βούληση (κοινώς όποτε μας συμφέρει ή όποτε μας καπνίσει). Μήπως όμως έτσι η δημοκρατία μας (λέμε τώρα) μετατρέπεται σε μπανανία? Ισχύει στο φινάλε ο κανόνας ότι οι ελευθερίες του ενός τελειώνουν εκεί που αρχίζουν τα δικαιώματα του άλλου ή θα ζήσουμε τελικά σε μια ζούγκλα?
> 
> Για να καταλήξω σ'αυτά που λέω: 
> 
> Το press-gr δημοσιεύει κάποιες καταγγελείες. Από τη στιγμή που κάποιοι έχουν ενοχληθει από αυτές και κίνησαν νομικές διαδικασίες είναι υποχρεωμένο να υποστεί τις συνέπειες. Αν είναι καθαρό και οι κατηγορίες του ευσταθούν και δεν πρόκειται απλά για λάσπη είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία να στείλει κάποιους στο πυρ το εξώτερο. Αν όχι, ας υποστεί τις συνέπειες. 
> ...


Τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις !!! Μήπως ζείς σε άλλη χώρα ; Στην Ελβετία ίσως ; Στην Αυστρία ίσως ;

To Press-gr καταπάτησε την δημοκρατία ; Ποιά Δημοκρατία ; Εχουμε Δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα, γιατί νόμιζα ότι έχουμε Οικονομική Ολιγαρχία.

Ποιές συνέπειες και τρίχες κατσαρές. Τις συνέπειες τις τρώνε στην μαπα ΜΟΝΟ οι ανίσχυροι, οι ΜΗ διαπλεκόμενοι, οι οικονομικά ασθενείς. Είδες τον Θέμα να έχει καμία συνέπεια ;

Σκέψου λίγο πριν γράψεις κάτι ..... :Thumb down:

----------


## dimitris18

Ναι και σύνθημα χαχα  :Respekt:

----------


## Observer

@ skapetis




> Το press-gr δημοσιεύει κάποιες καταγγελείες. Από τη στιγμή που κάποιοι έχουν ενοχληθει από αυτές και κίνησαν νομικές διαδικασίες είναι υποχρεωμένο να υποστεί τις συνέπειες.


     Άρα όποιος ενοχλείται από τις όποιες καταγγελίες εις βάρος του δεν έχει παρά να κυνηγήσει τους καταγγέλλοντες για να υποστούν τις συνέπειες που τον κατήγγειλαν ...  
  Δεν θα έπρεπε η δικαιοσύνη να εξετάζει πρώτα το βάσιμο των καταγγελιών και κατόπιν να διώκει τον ψεύτη και συκοφάντη και όχι να διώκει by default τον καταγγέλλοντα επειδή ο εξυπνάκιας ο καταγγελλόμενος ανέκραξε "θίγομαι" !?




> Αν είναι καθαρό και οι κατηγορίες του ευσταθούν και δεν πρόκειται απλά για λάσπη είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία να στείλει κάποιους στο πυρ το εξώτερο. Αν όχι, ας υποστεί τις συνέπειες.


    Δηλαδή ο ιστολόγος θα πρέπει να συντηρεί ένα αξιοπρεπές team νομικών , να έχει μπόλικα φράγκα σαν άτομο για να συντηρεί τους πρώτους και τα έξοδα ή "κοστούμια" από την βιομηχανία αγωγών που συνηθίζεται στο μπανανιστάν για την φίμωση οποιασδήποτε μη αρεστής από την Εξουσία και τους διαπλεκόμενους ή κολλητούς της πληροφορία ... για να μπορεί να αναρτά την ενοχλητική πληροφορία ή καταγγελία "με την ησυχία του".
  Αυτό το ονομάζεις ελευθερία του λόγου (καταγγελτικού ή μη) και ελευθερία διακίνησης της πληροφορίας και των ιδεών ? 
  Να γίνει μια μετάθεση δηλαδή αυτού που συμβαίνει στον τύπο και στα άλλα μέσα ... ΚΑΙ στα blogs και το διαδίκτυο ? .. το αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά ?
  Δεν παίζει φίλε μου το σενάριο με το "πυρ το εξώτερο" , διότι ο κάθε ιστολόγος δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει την επιφάνεια γνωστών μεγάλο-δημοσιογράφων για να γράφει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια και τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά συμβούλια και τα κοστούμια από τις αγωγές που του κάνουν οι "θιγόμενοι" ... συν το γεγονός πως ο κάθε ιστολόγος δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι δημοσιογράφος (ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι ένας φραγκάτος τέτοιος όπως οραματίζεται το νομοσχέδιο που έχουν στα σκαριά) .
Άρα "με τι προσόντα" θα μπορούσε να στείλει στο πυρ το εξώτερο τους διώκτες του ?


  Μήπως θα πρέπει τα blogs ενημέρωσης ή καταγγελίας να τα έχουν μόνο μεγαλοεκδοτικά φραγκάτα συγκροτήματα για να ελέγχουν και εκεί την πληροφορία μιας και επί του πρακτέου μόνο αυτοί μπορούν τις "οικονομικές απαιτήσεις" του δικομανούς "αθλήματος" ?
  Ας καταργηθεί η χρηματική αποζημίωση σε αδικήματα συκοφαντίας , προσβολής κλπ .. και ας μείνει το ποινικό κομμάτι μόνο ή ας  οριστεί πως πρώτα πρέπει να αποδείξεις στο ποινικό κομμάτι πως συκοφαντήθηκες ή δυσφημίστηκες κλπ και κατόπιν ζητάς αποζημιώσεις στο αστικό .. ας αρχίσει μάλιστα να ερευνά η δικαιοσύνη πρώτα το βάσιμο των καταγγελιών και μετά τις ανάγκες προστασίας του "θιγόμενου" .... και τότε ίσως αποκτήσουν κάποιο νόημα οι "μέσες οδοί" απέναντι στην ελευθερία του λόγου και τα ατομικά δικαιώματα της τιμής και της υπόληψης του καταγγελλόμενου διότι τώρα σου τραβάει ο άλλος μία αγωγή και ζητάει φράγκα χωρίς καν να περάσει από το ποινικό για να αποδειχθεί εάν οι καταγγελίες ήταν όντως βάσιμες ή ψεύδη και λάσπη.   
  Έτσι ως έχουν τα πράγματα τι να συζητήσουμε ... εφόσον η καταγγελλόμενοι αντιστρέφουν για πλάκα και το βάρος της απόδειξης και έχουν και το νομικό οπλοστάσιο στα χέρια τους (πέρα από την οικονομική ή διαπλεκόμενη πολιτική ισχύ) για να εξασφαλίσουν τις καλύτερες δυνατές συνθήκες όχι μόνο φίμωσης της πληροφορίας που ενοχλεί , αλλά και της "τιμωρίας" ή οικονομικής εξόντωσης αυτού που τολμά να τους "ακουμπήσει".
Και τα καλύτερα έρχονται .. οι διαδικασίες τρομοκράτησης και φίμωσης της καταγγελίας θα γίνουν απείρως πιο συνοπτικές και με την βούλα του Νόμου που θα αλλάζει κατά παραγγελία συχνά πυκνά από τους φίλους τους πολιτικούς οι οποίοι έχουν τα ίδια ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ συμφέροντα με τους πρώτους.

----------


## pelopas1

edge_xania

ζουμε  την εποχη του half life 2...χωρις τα επεισοδεια 1+2

δες το παιχνιδι...ζουμε ακριβως σαν την υποθεση του παιχνιδιου

----------


## Lockean

> Μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία στην πληροφόρηση σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία να καθορίζουμε οι ίδιοι την ζωή μας και περισσότερα μέσα για να επιλέγουμε την προσωπική μας τοποθέτηση και δράση. Γι'αυτό, η λειτουργία του press-gr ήταν μια σημαντική συνεισφορά (με την εξαίρεση φυσικά της διερεύνησης εγκλημάτων που δεν έχουν στην ουσία τους σχέση με την ελευθερία της έκφρασης και την πληροφόρησης, επί των οποίων πρώτα πρέπει να δούμε τα στοιχεία), άσχετα με το περιεχόμενο της είδησης. Ήταν η ελευθερία να αξιολογούμε οι ίδιοι την αδιαμεσολάβητη πληροφορία και να αμφισβητούμε κριτικά την μονόδρομη πληροφόρηση των παραδοσιακών ΜΜΕ. Ο εκδημοκρατισμός της πληροφόρησης σημαίνει ότι η εξουσία των διαχειριστών στων παραδοσιακών ΜΜΕ στην διαμόρφωση και την χειραγώγηση της κοινής γνώμης περιορίζεται, ότι λειτουργεί ένας κύκλος ανατροφοδότησης που περιορίζει τον μονόδρομο χαρακτήρα της ενημέρωσης, ότι οι πολίτες αποκτούν μεγαλύτερες επιλογές και συνεπώς περισσότερες ευθύνες στην αξιολόγηση της πληροφορίας που δέχονται.


Απόσπασμα από το: Press-gr: πάταξη εγκλήματος ή μήπως φίμωση;

----------


## Lockean

Από τον Ελεύθερο Τύπο:




> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του ΕΤ προωθούνται τέσσερις σημαντικές αλλαγές.
> 
> Πρώτον, οι διαχειριστές των blogs ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα θα έχουν την ευθύνη να αναγράφουν στην κεντρική ιστοσελίδα τον κατά νόμο υπεύθυνο του blog.
> 
> Δεύτερον, το νομοσχέδιο επιφυλάσσει στα αδικήματα που τελούνται μέσω των blogs προβλέψεις ανάλογες με αυτές του νόμου περί Τύπου.
> 
> Τρίτον, διευκολύνεται η πρόσβαση των διωκτικών αρχών στα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη ώστε να αποκαλύπτεται με πιο γρήγορες διαδικασίες ο υπεύθυνος μιας συκοφαντικής ή εκβιαστικής δημοσίευσης.
> 
> Τέταρτον, το ΕΣΡ αποκτά δικαίωμα παρέμβασης σε περίπτωση που οι χρησιμοποιούμενες φωτογραφίες ή το audio και video υλικό που αναρτάται σε κάποιο blog δημιουργούν ζητήματα που εμπίπτουν στη δικαιοδοσία του.


Πρόκειται για απαράδεκτη προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης και ελέγχου των νέων μέσων, ανάλογη ολοκληρωτικών καθεστώτων όπως το Ιράν ή η Κίνα. Η ανωνυμία στο διαδίκτυο είναι σημαντικότατο κομμάτι της προστασίας της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης.  :RTFM:

----------


## largo

"Τέταρτον, το ΕΣΡ αποκτά δικαίωμα παρέμβασης σε περίπτωση που οι  χρησιμοποιούμενες φωτογραφίες ή το audio και video υλικό που αναρτάται σε κάποιο  blog δημιουργούν ζητήματα που εμπίπτουν στη δικαιοδοσία του."

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει ....

----------


## edge_xania

Ρε δεν πανε να κουρευτουν...
Και ειναι και καθηγηταδες οι μισοι απο αυτους...
Κωλοδεξιοι....
Σας αφιερωνω το Καμερα Στραμμενη Πανω Μου απο Active Member....

----------


## tzanerman

Αν μια εφημεριδα γραψει μια μπαρουφα κακοηθεια, ελεγχεται. Γιατι οχι ενα μπλογκ; Μπορω να βγω αυριο και να γραψω στο μπλογκ μου οτι οι lockean και edge_xania (για σου ρε πατριδα! ) ειναι οπαδοι του... βουδισμου. Εσεις να μη μπορειτε να με βρειτε να μου κανετε μηνυση για συκοφαντικη δυσφημιση;

----------


## nickolas2005

Που ειναι το κακό? Γιατί να μην εχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση με μία εφημερίδα? Αυτός που γράφει να είναι και υπεύθυνος των όσων λέει. Αν πχ εκβιάζει ή συκοφαντεί μέσω του blog του? Αυτό θεωρείται ελεύθερη έκφραση??

Δεν λέει πουθενά ότι θα απαγορευτεί η ελεύθερη έκφραση απλώς θα παρθούν κάποια μέτρα.

Τα blog πλέον έχουν αποκτήσει δύναμη και δεν μπορουν να κινούνται με γνώμονα την ασυδοσία. Αν λες κάτι να είσαι υπεύθυνος να αντιμέτωπίσεις και τις όποιες συνέπειες...

----------


## sperxios

> Υπάρχουν δύο πτυχές στο όλο ζήτημα
> 
> Από τη μία πρέπει να υπάρχει ελευθερία του λόγου  και από την άλλη όποιος εκτοξεύει (ανώνυμες) συκοφαντίες πρέπει να υπόκειται στους κανόνες τις δικαιοσύνης. 
> 
> Κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτούς τους δύο κανόνες ή έναν από αυτούς έχουμε το δικαίωμα να τους καταπατάμε κατά βούληση (κοινώς όποτε μας συμφέρει ή όποτε μας καπνίσει). Μήπως όμως έτσι η δημοκρατία μας (λέμε τώρα) μετατρέπεται σε μπανανία? Ισχύει στο φινάλε ο κανόνας ότι οι ελευθερίες του ενός τελειώνουν εκεί που αρχίζουν τα δικαιώματα του άλλου ή θα ζήσουμε τελικά σε μια ζούγκλα?
> 
> Για να καταλήξω σ'αυτά που λέω: 
> 
> Το press-gr δημοσιεύει κάποιες καταγγελείες. Από τη στιγμή που κάποιοι έχουν ενοχληθει από αυτές και κίνησαν νομικές διαδικασίες είναι υποχρεωμένο να υποστεί τις συνέπειες. Αν είναι καθαρό και οι κατηγορίες του ευσταθούν και δεν πρόκειται απλά για λάσπη είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία να στείλει κάποιους στο πυρ το εξώτερο. Αν όχι, ας υποστεί τις συνέπειες. 
> ...


Η υπόθεση ακουμπά σε 2 κοινές αλλά βασικές παρανοήσεις:

Η πρώτη(1):
_Η δημοκρατικότητα(μη ετερονομία) ενός πολιτεύματος και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα σε αυτό είναι (γραμμικώς?) ανεξάρτητα!_
(μη βιαστείτε, διαβάστε παρακάτω)

Μπορεί σε μια αυτόνομη πολιτεία να αποφασιστεί οτι πχ
* δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία του λόγου, ή ότι
* δεν έχουν δικαιώματα οι μαύροι
* κτλπ.
Αντίστοιχα ένα χαλιφάτο μπορεί να είναι παράδεισος δικαιωμάτων!

Αν και όντως είναι αυτά τα 2 διαφορετικά, τελικά έχουμε "μάθει" να τα συσχετίζουμε αφού συνηθίζεται στα δημοκρατικότερα πολιτεύματα να βλέπουμε περισσότερες ελευθερίες.

Και αυτό είναι και το πρόταγμα του Φιλελευθερισμού
Όχι με την οικονομική έννοια, αλλά την πρωταρχική του, αυτή που αποτυπώθηκε 
*στο Αμερικάνικο Σύνταγμα* και στην πρώτη τροποποίηση, η οποία λέει το εξής απλό (χονδρικα):
<<*Η κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί με νόμο να αναιρέσει την ελευθερία του λόγου!*>>

Βλέπετε την αντινομία?
*Spoiler:*





Ένας νόμος που απαγορεύει την θέσπιση νόμων, χάριν ελευθερίας!



Τελικά προκύπτει ότι *χρειάζεται να αγωνιζόμαστε και για τη Δημοκρατία και για τα Δικαιώματα.*

Και οι θέσεις του στυλ, <<η ελευθερία μου σταματα εκεί που τελειώνει η δική  σου>> εκφράζουν περιχαράκωση, όχι απελευθέρωση.

_Και μπανανία έχουμε όταν διορίζουμε τον γιο μας με ρουσφέτι.
 Όχι οταν λέμε αυτά που νομίζουμε!
_

Δεύτερη παρανόηση (2):
Το πως αξιολογούμε τις αξίες μας ως κοινωνία είναι ζήτημα Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, όχι Δημοκρατίας.

Το αν θα βάλουμε δηλαδή την _"Προσβολή της Τιμής"_ πιο πάνω από την _"Ελευθερία του Λόγου"_ είναι ζήτημα Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων.

Φυσικά και εδώ ισχύει μια συσχέτιση, αφού σε _αυτόνομες_ κοινωνίες είναι οι πολίτες που αποφασίζουν για την ιεράρχηση των αξιών, σε αντίθεση με τις _ετερόνομες_.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι η "τιμή" μαζί με άλλες έννοιες που γραπώνονται στην ατομική-ψυχολογική μας υπόσταση με μοναδικό σκοπό την διαιώνισή τους
("τιμή" μου είναι να μάχομαι για την "τιμή" μου, ακόμη κι αν είμαι πχ μαφιόζος)
θα έπρεπε να έρχονται σε δεύτερη μοίρα σε σχέση με έννοιες που άπτονται της κοινωνία μας.

_Τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να περιορίσω το φυσικό μου δικαίωμα στο λόγο για να μην "προσβάλω" κάποιον?_

* Αφού δεν έχουν *άμεσες* ποινικές συνέπειες τα λόγια μου πάνω του, γιατί τότε να μπορεί αυτός να με κυνηγήσει ποινικά?
(υπενθυμίζω ότι *η συκοφαντία είναι ποινικό κακούργημα στην Ελλάδα*)
 * Πάντα μπορεί να απαντήσει σε ότι του καταμαρτυρώ, όποτε θέλει και με όποιο τρόπο θέλει, αφού δεν δεν είμαστε σε δικαστήριο. 
* Ως πότε θα θεωρούμε τους συμπολίτες μας άμυαλους που τρώνε το κουτόχορτο που τους πουλάμε, 
και που χρήζουν "νομικής προστασίας" από τα λόγια μας?

_Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν υπάρχουν λογικά επιχειρήματα για να περιστείλουμε την ελευθερία του λόγου!
_Παρα μόνο συναισθηματικά!
(πχ οτι προσβάλλει τους μαύρους, ή μια θρησκεία, ή τους δικαστές, οι τους θεσμούς ή τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας (βλ αρθρο 14.3 Συντ. της Ελλάδος))

----------


## dimitris18

> "Τέταρτον, το ΕΣΡ αποκτά δικαίωμα παρέμβασης σε περίπτωση που οι  χρησιμοποιούμενες φωτογραφίες ή το audio και video υλικό που αναρτάται σε κάποιο  blog δημιουργούν ζητήματα που εμπίπτουν στη δικαιοδοσία του."
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει ....


καταρχήν το ΕΣΡ δεν έχει αρμοδιότητα ούτε στις εφημερίδες παρα μόνο σε κανάλια και ραδιόφωνα. Πως θα έχει τώρα στα blog?

----------


## traderman

> Τέταρτον, το ΕΣΡ αποκτά δικαίωμα παρέμβασης σε περίπτωση που οι χρησιμοποιούμενες φωτογραφίες ή το audio και video υλικό που αναρτάται σε κάποιο blog δημιουργούν ζητήματα που εμπίπτουν στη δικαιοδοσία του."
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει


                                                                                                                                                                       Oτι αν βαλεις τον μπομπ τον σφουγγαρακη θα σε κυνηγηση το ΕΣΡ οπως εκανε ηδη με το καναλι που το επαιζε

----------


## sperxios

*Η Ελευθερία του Λόγου είναι ένα ευαίσθητο δικαίωμα που πολύ δύσκολα "ελέγχεται" χωρίς στην πράξη να καταργείται!*

*Το να θεωρούμε τα blog ως "τύπο" και να βλέπουμε την "συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση" να επεκτείνεται και σε αυτά ισοδυναμεί με ΦΙΜΩΣΗ.*

Και μερικοί θέτουν εύλογους προβληματισμούς:



> Τι θα γίνει δηλαδή?
> Θα μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να μας κατηγορήσει ανώνυμα, και μετά εμείς
> _"...άντε να αποδείξουμε πως δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες..."_!


Η παραπάνω ρήση περί "ελεφάντων" ισχύει για όταν σε κυνηγάει το ποινικό σύστημα, 
και όχι αν σε κυνηγάν οι bloggers!

Μην αντιστρέφουμε τα επιχειρήματα.
Και καλό είναι σε τέτοια καινοφανή ζητήματα να μην παίρνουμε ως δεδομένα όσα υποβάλλονται από τους υπάρχοντες νόμους, αλλά να ξεκινάμε, τρόπο τινά, από μηδενική βάση, αναλογιζόμενοι το όφελος της κοινωνίας και τους θεμιτούς σκοπούς ενός "νομοθέτη", δηλαδή εμάς.

----------


## largo

Μια πραγματικά ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ συζήτηση για το θέμα στις ειδήσεις του MEGA. 

Πρετεντέρης, Οικονομέας, Καψαμπέλης, Χιώτης.

Ο Καψαμπέλης τα μασάει αφάνταστα.

Οι Δημοσιογράφοι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Καλά, και επισήμως γραφικός ο Καψαμπέλης. Εναν ζουρλομανδύα στον κύριο.

........Auto merged post: Οβελίξ added 0 Minutes and 52 Seconds later........

Αυτός είναι ο εκπρόσωπος της "ελεύθερης ενημερωσης"??  :ROFL: 

"ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Ο ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΣ"  :ROFL:

----------


## shaq141a

Ο νόμος δεν έχει καμία σημασία μιας και τα περισσότερα sites είναι hosted σε server άλλης χώρας.

----------


## edge_xania

> Που ειναι το κακό? Γιατί να μην εχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση με μία εφημερίδα? Αυτός που γράφει να είναι και υπεύθυνος των όσων λέει. Αν πχ εκβιάζει ή συκοφαντεί μέσω του blog του? Αυτό θεωρείται ελεύθερη έκφραση??
> 
> Δεν λέει πουθενά ότι θα απαγορευτεί η ελεύθερη έκφραση απλώς θα παρθούν κάποια μέτρα.
> 
> Τα blog πλέον έχουν αποκτήσει δύναμη και δεν μπορουν να κινούνται με γνώμονα την ασυδοσία. Αν λες κάτι να είσαι υπεύθυνος να αντιμέτωπίσεις και τις όποιες συνέπειες...


Ναι αλλα ξεχνας οτι πρωτον τα περισσοτερα και το συγκεκριμενο blog ειναι μη κερδοσκοπικα και υπαγονται σε διεθνη νομοθεσια που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτη που αφορα τις εφημεριδες και τον Τυπο.

----------


## tls

> Αν μια εφημεριδα γραψει μια μπαρουφα κακοηθεια, ελεγχεται. Γιατι οχι ενα μπλογκ; Μπορω να βγω αυριο και να γραψω στο μπλογκ μου οτι οι lockean και edge_xania (για σου ρε πατριδα! ) ειναι οπαδοι του... βουδισμου. Εσεις να μη μπορειτε να με βρειτε να μου κανετε μηνυση για συκοφαντικη δυσφημιση;


Φαντάσου τι θα γινόταν αν δημοσίευες στο blog σου φωτογραφίες με τον lockean να  :Censored: 
Εφημερίδα πάντως δεν θα τολμούσε να το κάνει. :ROFL: 

Πάρτε το χαμπάρι,τα (ενημερωτικά) blogs βρίσκονται υπό διωγμό διότι πολύ απλά δεν χειραγωγούνται.Η αντίδραση των παραδοσιακών MME πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι χαρακτηριστική...

Αλήθεια,ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα;
Μήπως θα ελέγχουν και τα posts στο adslgr;

----------


## traderman

Ισως σας αρεσει η δημοκρατια στην οποια εγω ο κατηγορουμενος μαθαινω απο την τηλεοραση οτι ειμαι κατηγορουμενος απο τον εκπροσωπο του οργανισμου Λαμπρακη.
Αισχος

sperxios τα ειπες ολα.μπραβο φιλε

----------


## edge_xania

Εγω παλι γιατι εχω αρχισει και φοβαμαι με αυτον τον Χιωτη..?
Εχει ενα υφος ασφαλιτη των ΕΑΤ-ΕΣΑ...Με εχει λουσει κρυος ιδρωτας...
Ασε που εχει και πολυ υποπτη πληροφορηση....
Το ξερω οτι με αυτα που γραφω το ρισκαρω, αν με πιασουν χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα....
Mess with Chiotis, Die with the rest...

----------


## Lockean

> Ναι και σύνθημα χαχα


Να το στείλω παραπάνω για να γίνει banner?

----------


## sperxios

> Που ειναι το κακό? Γιατί να μην εχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση με μία εφημερίδα? Αυτός που γράφει να είναι και υπεύθυνος των όσων λέει. Αν πχ εκβιάζει ή συκοφαντεί μέσω του blog του? Αυτό θεωρείται ελεύθερη έκφραση??
> 
> Δεν λέει πουθενά ότι θα απαγορευτεί η ελεύθερη έκφραση απλώς θα παρθούν κάποια μέτρα.
> 
> Τα blog πλέον έχουν αποκτήσει δύναμη και δεν μπορουν να κινούνται με γνώμονα την ασυδοσία. Αν λες κάτι να είσαι υπεύθυνος να αντιμέτωπίσεις και τις όποιες συνέπειες...


*Η Ελευθερία του Λόγου είναι ένα ευαίσθητο δικαίωμα που πολύ δύσκολα "ελέγχεται" χωρίς στην πράξη να καταργείται!*

*Το να θεωρούμε τα blog ως "τύπο" και να βλέπουμε την "συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση" να επεκτείνεται και σε αυτά ισοδυναμεί με φίμωση".*

Και μερικοί θέτουν εύλογους προβληματισμούς:Τι θα γίνει δηλαδή?
Θα μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να μας κατηγορήσει ανώνυμα, και μετά εμείς
_"...άντε να αποδείξουμε πως δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες..."_!Η παραπάνω ρήση περί "ελεφάντων" ισχύει για όταν σε κυνηγάει το ποινικό σύστημα, και όχι αν σε κυνηγάν οι bloggers!

*Και ένα εκδοτικό συγκρότημα δεν είναι το ίδιο με έναν πολίτη!
*Και ένα blog δεν είναι το ίδιο με τη δικαστική αίθουσα!

Δεν θέλουμε όλη οι κοινωνία να γίνει ένα απέραντο δικαστήριο!

Και ναι, στην τελική η _"Τιμή και Υπόληψη"_, στην δική μου ιεράρχηση αξιών έρχεται δεύτερη, μετά την Ελευθερία Λόγου!

........Auto merged post: sperxios added 1 Minutes and 37 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		Γιατί να ανοίγουμε κι άλλο thread?
Αυτό δεν φτάνει?
Θα αναγκαζόμαστε να τα γράφουμε όλα εις διπλούν!

----------


## Droidlock

Το στενο τους το κεφαλι λεει οτι οταν κατι σχετιζεται με το διαδυκτιο ειναι Διαβολικο , υποπτο , σιχαμερο , απροσαρμοστο , καταστροφικο... 
Μετανοειτε απιστοι!  Αεραααααααααα!

----------


## tls

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γιατί να ανοίγουμε κι άλλο thread?
> Αυτό δεν φτάνει?
> Θα αναγκαζόμαστε να τα γράφουμε όλα εις διπλούν!



Εδώ το θέμα δεν είναι (μόνο) το press-gr  :Wink:

----------


## maxcp

υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα αλλα θα το πω κ εδω..Β.ΚΟΡΕΑ,ΠΑΚΙΣΤΑΝ,ΚΙΝΑ,ΕΛΛΑΣ..

----------


## vonglower

Δε νομίζω ότι έχει το δικαίωμα ο καθένας, στο όνομα της ανωνυμίας, να γράφει ό,τι θέλει και να θίγει προσωπικότητες. Αν έχει στοιχεία, να πάει στον εισαγγελέα.  :RTFM:

----------


## sperxios

> Που ειναι το κακό? Γιατί να μην εχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση με μία εφημερίδα? Αυτός που γράφει να είναι και υπεύθυνος των όσων λέει. Αν πχ εκβιάζει ή συκοφαντεί μέσω του blog του? Αυτό θεωρείται ελεύθερη έκφραση??


_Και μην μπερδεύεις την συκοφαντία με τον εκβιασμό!
_
Στις περισσότερες χώρες η συκοφαντία, αν υπάρχει, είναι πλημμέλημα!

Το ότι ως χώρα είμαστε, εν μέρη, στη δεκαετία του '50 του χωροφύλακα και της "τιμής" δεν πρέπει να αποτελεί δικαιολογία για τους αναχρονιστικούς νόμους της "συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης"!

Το ξέρετε οτι με βάση αυτό το νόμο απαγορεύονται ΚΑΙ οι συγκριτικές διαφημίσεις εμπορικών προϊόντων?
Και πόσα άλλα!

*Αυτή είναι επιτέλους μια καλή ευκαιρία για να αλλάξει αυτός ο νόμος, μια και καλή!*
Καλό μας αγώνα.

----------


## maxcp

παντως εγω τον "blogger' αυτον του pressgr τον ειδα στο Mega και εχασα πασα ιδεα για το προσωπο του..δεν αποκλειω τπτ παντως για τις καταγγελιες,αλλα θα ηθελα να ξερω,το press gr ασχοληθηκε με την μηνυση απο τον Λιακο στον funel?η επειδη ειναι δημοσιογραφος ασχοληθηκαν ξαφνικα ολοι?

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα ξεχνας οτι πρωτον τα περισσοτερα και το συγκεκριμενο blog ειναι μη κερδοσκοπικα και υπαγονται σε διεθνη νομοθεσια που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτη που αφορα τις εφημεριδες και τον Τυπο.


ποιος λέει οτι είναι μη κερδοσκοπικό;
Ακόμα ακόμα και σε δωρεάν εφημεριδές  έχουμε πάντα αναφορά του υπεύθυνου.

Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη διαφορά στην ελευθερία  και στην ασυδοσία.

Η γλώσσα μας  έχει την δύναμη να "χαντακώσει" κάποιον  με το τριαντάφυλλο  ή με την γλώσσα του  "δρόμου"

Το 1ο είναι αποδεκτό,  το 2ο όχι, σύμφωνα πάντα με το συντάγμα 

Το δικαίωμα μας στην έκφραση το χάνουμε όταν  για λόγους που δεν ξέρουμε υπερασπιζόμαστε  άτομα που κάνουν κακή χρήση του βήματος που τους δόθηκε 


Αλήθεια αν βγώ εδώ και βρίσω κάποιον επώνυμα   έχω το ελεύθερο;
Αν αυτός ο κάποιος ήσουν εσύ που το διαβάζεις   τι θα έκανες;

----------


## sdikr

> παντως εγω τον "blogger' αυτον του pressgr τον ειδα στο Mega και εχασα πασα ιδεα για το προσωπο του..δεν αποκλειω τπτ παντως για τις καταγγελιες,αλλα θα ηθελα να ξερω,το press gr ασχοληθηκε με την μηνυση απο τον Λιακο στον funel?η επειδη ειναι δημοσιογραφος ασχοληθηκαν ξαφνικα ολοι?


Πρόσεξε,  μην σου κάνει μήνυση ο blogger,   :Wink:

----------


## xolloth

παντωs τωρα βγηκε στιs ειδησειs του ΑLTER και αρνηθηκε τα παντα,λεγονταs οτι δεν φταιει που γραφανε καποιοι ανωνυμοι διαφορα στο blog του,εν πασει περιπτωσει εθεσε και το ερωτημα "εχετε κατι μετουs bloggers" και εκει ολοι απεφυγαν να τοποθετηθουν.
με λιγα λογια απο οτι βλεπω,βγηκε λαδι.
τωρα για το που παει το πραγμα,εναs θεοs ξερει.

----------


## maxcp

μα να σας πω κατι ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ,το χανει ετσι που μιλαει..Τωρα να σου μιλαει ηρεμα ο αλλος κ να φωναζεις κ να χτυπας το χερι σου στο τραπεζι,για tv ειναι too much..
και εγω blogger ειμαι αλλα ρωτω: Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΛΙΑΚΟ-FUNEL Η ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΜΑΛΙΑΣ?

----------


## skapetis

> Τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις !!! Μήπως ζείς σε άλλη χώρα ; Στην Ελβετία ίσως ; Στην Αυστρία ίσως ;


Φίλε μου, η ιερή αγανάκτησή σου απέναντι σ'αυτά που γράφω δείχνει το πόσο τελικά υποκριτική είναι απόψή σου. Το press-gr έχει το δικαίωμα να γράφει ότι γουστάρει. Εγώ απαγορεύεται. 




> To Press-gr καταπάτησε την δημοκρατία ;


Γράφω εγώ ότι καταπάτησε τη δημοκρατία? Είσαι έστω και ελάχιστα σοβαρός? Όσο για το αν έχουμε δημοκρατία σ'αυτή τη χώρα, αν διαβάσεις το "λέμε τώρα" που έχω στο κείμενό μου, θα καταλάβεις ότι συμφωνούμε απόλυτα αλλά από το φανατισμό σου ανέβασες αίμα στο κεφάλι και δεν βλέπεις τι διαβάζεις.




> Ποιές συνέπειες και τρίχες κατσαρές. Τις συνέπειες τις τρώνε στην μαπα ΜΟΝΟ οι ανίσχυροι, οι ΜΗ διαπλεκόμενοι, οι οικονομικά ασθενείς. Είδες τον Θέμα να έχει καμία συνέπεια ;


Χαίρω πολύ. Είπα εγώ ότι λειτουργεί σωστά κάτι σ'αυτή τη χώρα? Όχι. Αλλά πως να λειτουργήσει αφού ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ τους νόμους και τις διατάξεις τις ακολουθούμε κατά το δοκούν και όποτε μας συμφέρει. Και μην μου πεις ότι μόνο οι ισχυροί λουφάρουν, κι εμείς στα μέτρα του δυνατού θα λαδώσουμε όπου μπορούμε, θα σβήσουμε την κλήση όπου μπορούμε κλπ κλπ.  




> Σκέψου λίγο πριν γράψεις κάτι .....


Σου επιστρέφω το σχόλιο ανεπιφύλακτα.




> Και οι θέσεις του στυλ, <<η ελευθερία μου σταματα εκεί που τελειώνει η δική  σου>> εκφράζουν περιχαράκωση, όχι απελευθέρωση.


Δηλαδή αν σε γνώριζα ποιος είσαι (λέμε τώρα) και ξεκινούσα μια καμπάνια λάσπης εναντίον σου εντελώς ψευδή απλά επειδη δεν σε γουστάρω θα ένοιωθα πιο απελευθερωμένος. Καλό αυτό, να το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή.




> _Και μπανανία έχουμε όταν διορίζουμε τον γιο μας με ρουσφέτι.
>  Όχι οταν λέμε αυτά που νομίζουμε!
> ...
> __Τελικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να περιορίσω το φυσικό μου δικαίωμα στο λόγο για να μην "προσβάλω" κάποιον?
> ...
> _(υπενθυμίζω ότι *η συκοφαντία είναι ποινικό κακούργημα στην Ελλάδα*)


Το να πω κάποιον ύψους 2,05 "ψηλό" αποτελεί έκφραση αυτού που νομίζω. Μπορεί να τον ενοχλήσει αλλά δεν θα με πάει στα δικαστήρια ή αν το κάνει δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να με καταδικάσει κανείς. Το να το πω όμως "παιδεραστή", "δολοφόνο", "κλέφτη" τι είναι? Το φυσικό μου δικαίωμα στο λόγο?

----------


## sdikr

> μα να σας πω κατι ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ,το χανει ετσι που μιλαει..Τωρα να σου μιλαει ηρεμα ο αλλος κ να φωναζεις κ να χτυπας το χερι σου στο τραπεζι,για tv ειναι too much..
> και εγω blogger ειμαι αλλα ρωτω: Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΛΙΑΚΟ-FUNEL Η ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΜΑΛΙΑΣ?



Σε αλλό νήμα γράφεις




> υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα αλλα θα το πω κ εδω..Β.ΚΟΡΕΑ,ΠΑΚΙΣΤΑΝ,ΚΙΝΑ,ΕΛΛΑΣ..



Τελικά τι ισχύει;

----------


## Observer

> Ισως σας αρεσει η δημοκρατια στην οποια εγω ο κατηγορουμενος μαθαινω απο την τηλεοραση οτι ειμαι κατηγορουμενος απο τον εκπροσωπο του οργανισμου Λαμπρακη.
> Αισχος
> 
> sperxios τα ειπες ολα.μπραβο φιλε


Πράγματι ο φίλος (sperxios) σολάρει .. απλά ..  :One thumb up:   :Smile:

----------


## maxcp

> ποιος λέει οτι είναι μη κερδοσκοπικό;
> Ακόμα ακόμα και σε δωρεάν εφημεριδές έχουμε πάντα αναφορά του υπεύθυνου.
> 
> Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη διαφορά στην ελευθερία και στην ασυδοσία.
> 
> Η γλώσσα μας έχει την δύναμη να "χαντακώσει" κάποιον με το τριαντάφυλλο ή με την γλώσσα του "δρόμου"
> 
> Το 1ο είναι αποδεκτό, το 2ο όχι, σύμφωνα πάντα με το συντάγμα 
> 
> ...


συμφωνω απολυτως με τα 2/3 της απαντησης σου ΑΛΛΑ εννοείται οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να αναφερεται ΣΕ ΕΜΦΑΝΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ(οπως λεγεται οτι θα λεει ο νομος της κυνερβησης)το επωνυμο κ το ονομα του Blogger,θα ειναι ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΙΑ..

----------


## sdikr

> συμφωνω απολυτως με τα 2/3 της απαντησης σου ΑΛΛΑ εννοείται οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να αναφερεται ΣΕ ΕΜΦΑΝΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ(οπως λεγεται οτι θα λεει ο νομος της κυνερβησης)το επωνυμο κ το ονομα του Blogger,θα ειναι ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΙΑ..


Το ότι παγκόσμια το κάθε Ip  αναφέρει σε ποιο ειναι  εσάς τι σας λέει;

----------


## baldrick

Το πρόβλημα είναι η χειραγώγηση. Γιατί η αρχή της καταραμένης της δημοκρατίας λέει για ελευθερία γνώμης. Αν συκοφαντήσεις θα υποστείς τις συνέπειες. Δεν γίνεται όμως να σου απαγορεύσω να μιλάς επειδή μπορεί να συκοφαντήσεις... Αν είναι έτσι να μας βάλουν σε μια γυάλα μέσα όλους γιατί μπορεί κάπου κάπως κάποτε να διαπράξουμε κάποιο αδίκημα. 
Όσον αφορά την επωνυμία του blogger είναι ένα καθαρά φασιστικό μέσο ταμπελοποίησης. Από την στιγμή που μπορείς να επιρρίψεις ευθύνες στον υπεύθυνο του blog βρίσκοντας το με τις ip δεν έχει κανένα ουσιαστικό νόημα να τον αναγκάζεις να αναγράφει το όνομα του. Γίνεται καθαρά για εκφοβιστικούς λόγους. 

Και προσοχή δεν είναι δυνατόν να συγκρίνουμε τα blog με τις εφημερίδες. Τα blog είναι ελευθερία έκφρασης ενώ οι εφημερίδες (θα έπρεπε) να είναι παρουσιάσει του κοινωνικού γίγνεσθαι. Οι blogers το κάνουν γιατί γουστάρουν να μοιράζονται τις απόψεις τους χωρίς οικονομικό αντίκτυπο και οι εφημερίδες είναι υποχρεωμένες να σου παρουσιάσουν (υποτίθεται)  αποστασιοποιημένα τα γεγονότα.

----------


## largo

Ακούγοντας τον κο Χαλβατζή (ΚΚΕ) στο Alter πριν λίγο, στην εκπομπή του κου Χατζηνικολάου, κατάλαβα γιατί θα πρέπει συνολικά τα καταργηθεί το Internet. 

Ναι. Με έπεισε.

Είναι, λέει, η πηγή πορνογραφίας, ναρκωτικών, αυτοκτονιών, παιδοφιλίας, και γενικά όλων των κακών. 

Πάντα μπροστά το ΚΚΕ σε απόψεις. Ετη φωτός μπροστά. Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά.....

........Auto merged post: largo added 1 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........




> Εγω παλι γιατι εχω αρχισει και φοβαμαι με αυτον τον Χιωτη..?
> Εχει ενα υφος ασφαλιτη των ΕΑΤ-ΕΣΑ...Με εχει λουσει κρυος ιδρωτας...
> Ασε που εχει και πολυ υποπτη πληροφορηση....
> Το ξερω οτι με αυτα που γραφω το ρισκαρω, αν με πιασουν χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα....
> Mess with Chiotis, Die with the rest...


Μόλις ανακοινωσε ότι το press-gr έχει ήδη κλείσει. Αλλά μια χαρά είναι το press-gr. 

Αρα, άστα, άσχετος είναι και αυτός.

----------


## sdikr

> Ακούγοντας τον κο Χαλβατζή (ΚΚΕ) στο Alter πριν λίγο, στην εκπομπή του κου Χατζηνικολάου, κατάλαβα γιατί θα πρέπει συνολικά τα καταργηθεί το Internet. 
> 
> Ναι. Με έπεισε.
> 
> Είναι, λέει, η πηγή πορνογραφίας, ναρκωτικών, αυτοκτονιών, παιδοφιλίας, και γενικά όλων των κακών. 
> 
> Πάντα μπροστά το ΚΚΕ σε απόψεις. Ετη φωτός μπροστά. Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά.....


Η λύση υπάρχει,  κόψε το zapping
εσύ είσαι τυχερός,  λογικά μπορείς να το κάνεις

----------


## maxcp

> Σε αλλό νήμα γράφεις
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τελικά τι ισχύει;


μα φιλε το ενα θεμα ειναι για το Press gr που ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ με την διωξη του ΑΝ ΕΚΒΙΑΖΕ κ το αλλο θεμα εχει να κανει με την γενικοτερη λογοκρισια των μπλοκς που παει να περασει η κυβερνηση που φυσικα ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ..ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα θεματα,αν ΕΚΒΙΑΖΕ να παει μεσα..

----------


## sdikr

> Το πρόβλημα είναι η χειραγώγηση. Γιατί η αρχή της καταραμένης της δημοκρατίας λέει για ελευθερία γνώμης. Αν συκοφαντήσεις θα υποστείς τις συνέπειες. Δεν γίνεται όμως να σου απαγορεύσω να μιλάς επειδή μπορεί να συκοφαντήσεις... Αν είναι έτσι να μας βάλουν σε μια γυάλα μέσα όλους γιατί μπορεί κάπου κάπως κάποτε να διαπράξουμε κάποιο αδίκημα. 
> Όσον αφορά την επωνυμία του blogger είναι ένα καθαρά φασιστικό μέσο ταμπελοποίησης. Από την στιγμή που μπορείς να επιρρίψεις ευθύνες στον υπεύθυνο του blog βρίσκοντας το με τις ip δεν έχει κανένα ουσιαστικό νόημα να τον αναγκάζεις να αναγράφει το όνομα του. Γίνεται καθαρά για εκφοβιστικούς λόγους. 
> 
> Και προσοχή δεν είναι δυνατόν να συγκρίνουμε τα blog με τις εφημερίδες. Τα blog είναι ελευθερία έκφρασης ενώ οι εφημερίδες (θα έπρεπε) να είναι παρουσιάσει του κοινωνικού γίγνεσθαι. Οι blogers το κάνουν γιατί γουστάρουν να μοιράζονται τις απόψεις τους χωρίς οικονομικό αντίκτυπο και οι εφημερίδες είναι υποχρεωμένες να σου παρουσιάσουν (υποτίθεται)  αποστασιοποιημένα τα γεγονότα.



Πρόσεξε  στο 1 ζήτας  να έχει πρόσβαση ο κάθε ενας  στην ip  και μετά λες αλλά,

----------


## maxcp

> Το πρόβλημα είναι η χειραγώγηση. Γιατί η αρχή της καταραμένης της δημοκρατίας λέει για ελευθερία γνώμης. Αν συκοφαντήσεις θα υποστείς τις συνέπειες. Δεν γίνεται όμως να σου απαγορεύσω να μιλάς επειδή μπορεί να συκοφαντήσεις... Αν είναι έτσι να μας βάλουν σε μια γυάλα μέσα όλους γιατί μπορεί κάπου κάπως κάποτε να διαπράξουμε κάποιο αδίκημα. 
> Όσον αφορά την επωνυμία του blogger είναι ένα καθαρά φασιστικό μέσο ταμπελοποίησης. *Από την στιγμή που μπορείς να επιρρίψεις ευθύνες στον υπεύθυνο του blog βρίσκοντας το με τις ip δεν έχει κανένα ουσιαστικό νόημα να τον αναγκάζεις να αναγράφει το όνομα του. Γίνεται καθαρά για εκφοβιστικούς λόγους.* 
> 
> Και προσοχή δεν είναι δυνατόν να συγκρίνουμε τα blog με τις εφημερίδες. Τα blog είναι ελευθερία έκφρασης ενώ οι εφημερίδες (θα έπρεπε) να είναι παρουσιάσει του κοινωνικού γίγνεσθαι. Οι blogers το κάνουν γιατί γουστάρουν να μοιράζονται τις απόψεις τους χωρίς οικονομικό αντίκτυπο και οι εφημερίδες είναι υποχρεωμένες να σου παρουσιάσουν (υποτίθεται) αποστασιοποιημένα τα γεγονότα.


ετσι ειναι φιλε,αυτο ηθελα να πω του φιλου sdikr..ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο

----------


## dimitris18

> Να το στείλω παραπάνω για να γίνει banner?


όπου θες στείλτο!

----------


## edge_xania

Καλως ή κακως ενα ειναι το θεμα ασχετα με την ηθικη του εν λογω blog...
Απλα τα πραγματα, δεν μπορουσαν να ελεγχουν την ενημερωση που επιλεγουν να σερβιρουν στο ευρυ κοινο...
Τα blogs αυτα τους χαλουσαν την συνταγη...
Τωρα επειδη ακουσα και εγω τον Χαλβατζη να μιλαει για το ιντερνετ, να μας πει πρωτα ποσους φαγανε οι συντροφοι στα γκουλαγκ και ας πει μετα τις γνωστες μπουρδες που ακουγονται τοσα χρονια για το ιντερνετ...
Δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη τι ενοχλει το ΚΚΕ αν κατεβαζω τσοντες εγω που ειναι και καθολα νομιμες και με πολλαπλασια κερδη απο αυτα του Hollywood στην Αμερικη...

----------


## largo

> Φίλε μου, η ιερή αγανάκτησή σου απέναντι σ'αυτά που γράφω δείχνει το πόσο τελικά υποκριτική είναι απόψή σου. Το press-gr έχει το δικαίωμα να γράφει ότι γουστάρει. Εγώ απαγορεύεται. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. απορώ πως κάποιοι θέλουν να είναι πολίτες μιας χώρας και να απολαμβάνουν τα όποια δικαιώματα αυτή τους παρέχει, αλλά να είναι υπεράνω του νόμου με φτηνές δικαιολογίες. Αυτά ρε παιδιά δεν γίνονται ...


Καθόλου δεν απαγορεύεται να γράφεις ότι θέλεις. Απλά αναρωτήθηκα αν ζεις στην Ελλάδα ή σε άλλη real Ευρωπαική χώρα. 

Στο "ΥΣ" σου, τα λες όλα. Μετατοπίζεις ευθύνες στους πολίτες. Είναι γνωστή τακτική αυτή. Για όλα φταίνε οι πολίτες και όχι το κράτος.

Για πια δικαιώματα και νόμους μας λες. Ξαναρωτάω, μηπως ζεις σε άλλη χώρα ; Εχεις φαει καμιά "καρπαζιά" απο κανένα νόμο ποτέ ; Σου έχουν καταπατήσει ποτέ τα δικαιώματά σου στην Ελλάδα ;

----------


## edge_xania

Off Topic


		Καταδικασμένες να αποτύχουν είναι οι προσπάθειες κρατών, όπως της Κίνας, να περιορίσουν την ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών στο διαδίκτυο, όπως υπογράμμισε ο πρόεδρος της Microsoft, Μπιλ Γκέιτς.

«Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος περιορισμού της ροής δωρεάν περιεχομένου στο διαδίκτυο. Το ίντερνετ απλά δεν ελέγχεται», είπε σε ομιλία του στο πανεπιστήμιο του Στάνφορντ ο πρόεδρος της Microsoft.

Εδώ και χρόνια η ηγεσία της Κίνας κατηγορείται για προσπάθεια λογοκρισίας στο διαδίκτυο και μαζί της έχουν επικριθεί πολλές εταιρείες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Microsoft, οι οποίες φέρονται να συνδράμουν την κυβέρνηση της Κίνας σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια.

Στα τέλη του 2005, η Microsoft επικρίθηκε για την απενεργοποίηση του ιστολογίου ενός Κινέζου δημοσιογράφου μετά τη δημοσίευση άρθρου για τις απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις εφημερίδας στην Κίνα.

«Μακροπρόθεσμα θα επικρατήσει το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας του λόγου. Είναι κάτι το οποίο θα ρυθμιστεί από την ίδια την αγορά. Οι περιορισμοί, εάν συνεχιστούν, θα έχουν αντίκτυπο στις επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες, θα μειωθούν οι επενδύσεις. Οι δυνάμεις της αγοράς θα λειτουργήσουν εις βάρος της λογοκρισίας. Εάν μια χώρα θέλει να έχει αναπτυγμένη και ανταγωνιστική οικονομία, τότε πρέπει να αφήσει το ίντερνετ ανοικτό», κατέληξε ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς.
	


Ταδε εφη ο επισημος προμηθευτης της κυβερνησης Βασιλης Θυρες κατα κοσμον Bill Gates

----------


## largo

> Η λύση υπάρχει,  κόψε το zapping
> εσύ είσαι τυχερός,  λογικά μπορείς να το κάνεις


Με ενδιαφέρει τρομερά το θέμα, λόγω χώρου εργασίας. Επίσης μου αρέσει να γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος. 

Φαίνεται ότι είναι "γερά" γνώστες του αντικειμένου όλοι αυτοί στα κανάλια. 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## sperxios

Αν έμπαινε από ένας εισαγγελέας σε κάθε καφενείο και ρωτούσε:
<<Αλήθεια μπαρπα-Γιώργη, γιατί δεν έρχεσαι από την εισαγγελεία να μας καταγγείλεις επώνυμα αυτά που μόλις είπες, αλλιώς θα υποστείς τις "συνέπεις"...>>
*θα μιλάγαμε για Χούντα ή όχι?*

Ξεσηκωθείτε!
Τώρα έχουμε την δύναμη!

----------


## GTS

Δε ξέρω τι είπε νωρίτερα στο Μέγκα ο Καψαμπέλης. αλλά τον βλέπω τώρα στο Άλτερ και μια χαρά τα λέει....μεταξύ άλλων ρωτάει πώς ήξεραν από πριν οι ρουφιάνοι και χαφιέδες του συγκροτήματος για την τραμπουκική επιδρομή στο σπίτι και στο χώρο εργασίας του...

Ωραία δημοκρατία, κράτος, δικαιοσύνη, πολιτικό κόσμο, δημοσιογράφους και μπάτσους έχουμε.

Έχουμε αυτούς που μας αξίζει, μέχρι κεραίας.

Υ.Γ. Στο Χ''νικολάου είναι τώρα όλοι οι λακέδες της εξουσίας, του μαύρου χρήματος και της μίζας και "συζητούν".... :ROFL:

----------


## baldrick

> Πρόσεξε  στο 1 ζήτας  να έχει πρόσβαση ο κάθε ενας  στην ip  και μετά λες αλλά,


Όχι όχι δεν με κατάλαβες φίλε. Λέω πολύ απλά ότι ΟΤΑΝ και μόνο ΟΤΑΝ ένας άνθρωπος γράψει κάτι και αποδειχτεί ότι συκοφαντεί κάποιον χωρίς στοιχεία τότε θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα αρμόδια όργανα ώστε να δεχθεί και τις συνέπειες. Δεν είπα ότι μπορεί ανευ λόγου και αιτίας να έχει πρόσβαση στα στοιχεία σου, είμαι απόλυτα υπέρ της προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων, αρκεί να μην το καπηλεύονται κάποιοι και να πετούν λάσπη επειδή τους δίνεται η δυνατότητα να εκφέρουν άποψη δημοσίως. 




> Αν έμπαινε από ένας εισαγγελέας σε κάθε καφενείο και ρωτούσε:
> <<Αλήθεια μπαρπα-Γιώργη, γιατί δεν έρχεσαι από την εισαγγελεία να μας καταγγείλεις επώνυμα αυτά που μόλις είπες, αλλιώς θα υποστείς τις "συνέπεις"...>>
> *θα μιλάγαμε για Χούντα ή όχι?*
> 
> Ξεσηκωθείτε!
> Τώρα έχουμε την δύναμη!


Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα φίλε. Βέβαια δεν ζω σε κανένα φανταστικό κόσμο, σαφώς και ζούμε υπό ένα καθεστώς που θυμίζει χουντικές και φασιστικές τακτικές αλλά πρέπει να είμαστε και λίγο ψύχραιμοι. Μακάρι να υπήρχε απόλυτη ελευθερία άποψης αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει και παιδεία και καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει κάποιος διακριτικός έλεγχος ώστε να ελέγχονται τυχόν συκοφαντίες και ανακρίβειες. Όχι έλεγχος στα λεγόμενα σου αλλά απόδοση ευθυνών στην περίπτωση που συκοφαντείς αβάσιμα. 

Και για να το δώσω να καταλάβετε. Με μια γυναίκα ήμουν τρελά καψούρης που αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν μία από τις πολλές φιλοχρήματες κ@ρ1όλες. Πολύ θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω για παράδειγμα ένα blog με την ωραία της φατσούλα και να την ξεμπροστιάσω. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος να μου βαστήξει τα γκέμια..?  :Wink:

----------


## skapetis

> Καθόλου δεν απαγορεύεται να γράφεις ότι θέλεις. Απλά αναρωτήθηκα αν ζεις στην Ελλάδα ή σε άλλη real Ευρωπαική χώρα. 
> 
> Στο "ΥΣ" σου, τα λες όλα. Μετατοπίζεις ευθύνες στους πολίτες. Είναι γνωστή τακτική αυτή. Για όλα φταίνε οι πολίτες και όχι το κράτος.
> 
> Για πια δικαιώματα και νόμους μας λες. Ξαναρωτάω, μηπως ζεις σε άλλη χώρα ; Εχεις φαει καμιά "καρπαζιά" απο κανένα νόμο ποτέ ; Σου έχουν καταπατήσει ποτέ τα δικαιώματά σου στην Ελλάδα ;


Φίλε μου δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι λέμε τα ίδια. Συμφωνώ 100% με όσα γράφεις παραπάνω. Και στο ότι δεν είμαστε σοβαρή ευρωπαική χώρα συμφωνώ, και ευθύνες στο κράτος ρίχνω (τις περισσότερες, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτοί που στηρίζουν τον μηχανισμό που λέγεται κράτος δεν είναι τίποτα εξωγήινοι αλλά κάποιοι από τα 10 εκ έλληνες), και καρπαζιές από την ξεφτύλα τους έχω φάει και ακόμα περισσότερα. 

Αυτό το όποιο δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς περιμένεις να λυθούν αυτά τα προβληματα και τι προτείνεις. Αν αρχίσουμε δηλάδή όλοι να γράφουμε σε ένα blog ότι μας κατέβει χωρίς αποδείξεις και χωρίς ευθύνες θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα αυτού άθλιου κράτους?

----------


## largo

> Φίλε μου δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι λέμε τα ίδια. Συμφωνώ 100% με όσα γράφεις παραπάνω. Και στο ότι δεν είμαστε σοβαρή ευρωπαική χώρα συμφωνώ, και ευθύνες στο κράτος ρίχνω (τις περισσότερες, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτοί που στηρίζουν τον μηχανισμό που λέγεται κράτος δεν είναι τίποτα εξωγήινοι αλλά κάποιοι από τα 10 εκ έλληνες), και καρπαζιές από την ξεφτύλα τους έχω φάει και ακόμα περισσότερα. 
> 
> Αυτό το όποιο δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς περιμένεις να λυθούν αυτά τα προβληματα και τι προτείνεις. Αν αρχίσουμε δηλάδή όλοι να γράφουμε σε ένα blog ότι μας κατέβει χωρίς αποδείξεις και χωρίς ευθύνες θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα αυτού άθλιου κράτους?


Το τι προτείνω και εγώ και εσύ για να φτιάξει το κράτος, δεν είναι θέμα συζήτησης τώρα και εδώ. 

Είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα. 

Για τα blog: Ναι, όλοι πρέπει να γράφουν ότι πιστεύουν, είτε σαν δημοσίευση είτε σαν σχόλια. 

ΑΝΩΝΥΜΑ. Γιατί αλλιώς δεν βγαίνουν θέματα δύσκολα.

Λίγα είναι τα θέματα που δεν πρέπει να γράφονται. Ελάχιστα.

----------


## shadowman

> Εγω παλι γιατι εχω αρχισει και φοβαμαι με αυτον τον Χιωτη..?
> Εχει ενα υφος ασφαλιτη των ΕΑΤ-ΕΣΑ...Με εχει λουσει κρυος ιδρωτας...
> Ασε που εχει και πολυ υποπτη πληροφορηση....
> Το ξερω οτι με αυτα που γραφω το ρισκαρω, αν με πιασουν χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα....
> Mess with Chiotis, Die with the rest...


την ίδια ακριβώς αίσθηση είχα και εγώ τώρα που τον είδα στο αλτερ.

Για το θέμα πάλι "έγραψε" ο pitsirikos (σε προηγούμενο άρθρο ήταν επιφυλακτικός για την όλη ιστορία):



> Τα πράγματα με την υπόθεση του Press-Gr έχουν ως εξής: η κυβέρνηση φοβάται τα μπλογκ – η κυβέρνηση φοβάται το Διαδίκτυο. Γιατί φοβάται η κυβέρνηση το Διαδίκτυο; Επειδή μόνο από το Διαδίκτυο μπορεί να σκάσει μύτη το DVD και υποθέσεις που ενοχλούν την κυβέρνηση. Η κυβέρνηση προωθεί γελοίες νομοθετικές αλλαγές στη χρήση των μπλογκ – όπως προώθησε πριν λίγες μέρες τη μη χρήση υποκλαπέντος υλικού στα δικαστήρια. Χρειαζόταν όμως ένα άλλοθι για τους …νοικοκυραίους, τους σεμνούς και ταπεινούς. Γι’ αυτό έγινε λόγος για εκβιασμούς στην υπόθεση του Press-Gr – μετά οι εκβιασμοί έγιναν ένας και αυτός ο ένας ήταν από ανώνυμο μέιλ που εστάλη το ...2006. Πόσο μαλάκας μπορεί να είναι κάποιος; Ξεχνάνε πως οι απαγορεύσεις φουντώνουν την αντίσταση και την αντίδραση. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τρόποι για να αποφύγει κάποιος την κρατική τρομοκρατία. Η κυβέρνηση τα βρήκε με τον χοντρό και με τους νταβατζήδες, αλλά είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να τα βρει με τους μπλόγκερ γιατί κάθε μπλόγκερ δεν είναι ένας δημοσιογράφος όπως βλακωδώς λένε οι άσχετοι – κάθε μπλόγκερ είναι και ένας εκδότης. Σήμερα οι μπλόγκερ είναι γύρω στους τριάντα χιλιάδες – σε ένα μήνα θα είναι ολόκληρος στρατός. Θα φιμώνεις έναν, θα πετάγονται δέκα. Κύριε Καραμανλή, είστε τελειωμένος. Κι εσείς και οι νταβατζήδες – παλιότεροι και νεότεροι. Θα σας καταπιεί όλους το Διαδίκτυο. Γλυκά….


http://pitsirikos.blogspot.com/2008/...-showtime.html

----------


## shaq141a

H ανωνυμία έτσι και αλλιώς μπορεί να εξασφαλιστεί με proxies, TOR κλπ. Δεν πανε να κάνουν ότι θέλουν.

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι το πως η αστυνομία λειτουργεί. Δηλαδή αν εγώ ξέρω ότι κάποιος δεν με συμπαθεί και μου στείλουν 2 απειλητικά emails, έχω το δικαιώμα να κατηγορώ και να βγαίνω στην τηλεόραση χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο και να κατηγορώ αυτούς που δεν με συμπαθούν. Και όχι μόνο αυτά, αλλά να σπάσω την ανωνυμία σε ένα site επειδή λέει υπάρχει εκβιασμός ακόμα και αν δεν έχω κανένα στοιχείο. 

Ντροπή.

----------


## traderman

> μεταξύ άλλων ρωτάει πώς ήξεραν από πριν οι ρουφιάνοι και χαφιέδες του συγκροτήματος για την τραμπουκική επιδρομή στο σπίτι και στο χώρο εργασίας του...


χα εδω ειχαν το σχεδιο Νιμιτς και γιναμαι ρεζιλι διεθνως.

----------


## Xguru

Και όλα αυτά επειδή βαριούνται να πάνε σε ένα internet cafe για να γράψουν κάτι που πρόκειται να προκαλέσει (αν και δεν ξέρω τί έγραφε ο Καψαμπέλης). Καλό είναι να ξέρεις να φυλάγεσαι αφού θέλεις να προκαλείς ένα σύστημα που φάινεται να είναι φαύλο.

----------


## GTS

> χα εδω ειχαν το σχεδιο Νιμιτς και γιναμαι ρεζιλι διεθνως.


Χαχα, σωστός

Διαβάζω μόλις τώρα ότι ο...εκβιαζόμενος Χιώτης είναι μέλος του ΔΣ μίας ΑΕ διορισμένος από τον υπουργό υγείας....στο μπλογκ του ΑΝΤΙ...χαχαχα

----------


## dimitris18

> Και όλα αυτά επειδή βαριούνται να πάνε σε ένα internet cafe για να γράψουν κάτι που πρόκειται να προκαλέσει (αν και δεν ξέρω τί έγραφε ο Καψαμπέλης). Καλό είναι να ξέρεις να φυλάγεσαι αφού θέλεις να προκαλείς ένα σύστημα που φάινεται να είναι φαύλο.


φίλε μου πλέον είτε είσαι πίσω από proxy server είτε γράφεις από internet cafe πάντα μπορούν να σε εγκλωβίζουν. Μόνο αν είσαι σε άλλη χώρα δεν κινδυνεύεις. Αλλά να μου πεις αν είσαι σε άλλη χώρα σιγά μην καθύσεις να ασχοληθείς με την Ελλάδα...

----------


## shadowman

Ανώνυμο σχόλειο σε ένα blog:
"Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για την αγανάκτηση του Πρετεντέρη και την απορία της Τρέμη για τα blog. Μπήπως να τα μετατρέψουμε σε dvd για να μην τα βλέπουν?"

 :Respekt:

----------


## shaq141a

Συγγνώμη για να καταλάβω τώρα η κομπίνα εναντίον του blog ήταν η εξής.

Κάποιοι δυσαρεστήθηκαν από τα καυστικά σχόλια, και όταν οι άνθρωποι με δύναμη νευριάζουν κάνουν τα πάντα.

Όμως δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα μιας και το google δεν τους έδινε στοιχεία. 

Οπότε σκαρφίστηκαν την ιδέα για έναν σικέ τελείως εκβιασμό. Δηλαδή για να μάθω πια τον ιδιοκτήτη ενός blog  αρκεί να στείλω ένα απειλητικό email στο δικό μου email account, και να γράψω 2-3 comments εναντίων μου στο blog. *Μα είμαστε σοβαροι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Μετά από αυτήν την πρωτοτυπία, μπορούν άνετα αφού έμαθαν την ταυτότητα του ιδιωκτήτη να το "σκίσουν " σε μυνήσεις για σικοφαντική δυσφίμιση. Και άντε γεια bloggers. 

Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε λέω γω. Πάνε και βγάζουν νόμους τρομάρα τους. Αγαπητό google, την επίβλεψη των blog σας αναλαμβάνει το EΣΡ.

----------


## zef

Ναι επειδή όλα τα είχαμε, οι "εκβιασμοί" και οι "συκοφαντίες" από internet blogs  μας πείραξαν ξαφνικά...
Και στο κάτω κάτω αν αυτοί εκεί που αυτοαποκαλούνται "πολιτικοί" και κυβερνήτες αυτής της χώρας έκαναν τη δουλειά τους όπως θα έπρεπε δεν θα υπήρχαν ούτε "συκοφαντίες" ούτε και άλλες μ***κιες. 
Πάντα πρέπει κάποιος να κατηγορείται για κάτι, πάντα πρέπει κάποιος να συλλαμβάνεται, πάντα πρέπει να 
γίνεται βαβούρα. Ποιός επωφελείται από αυτή; Τα κανάλια πρώτα απ' όλα, ο Μάκης και ο κάθε "Μάκης" και φυσικά οι "πολιτικοί" γιατί με αυτά τα μυαλά που κουβαλάμε ποιός θα σκεφτεί την Εκπαίδευση, την Οικονομία και τις διεθνείς σχέσεις να κριτικάρει όταν ο ΜΗΤΣΑΡΑΣ μπαγλαρώθηκε από 2-3 τραμπούκους.
Γιαυτό αφήστε τις Χούντες τους ξεσηκωμούς και τα λοιπά και αποδεχτείτε την κατάσταση ως έχει.
Spam incomming!
[off topic] Ούτε Αμερική, ούτε Κίνα, ούτε ξέρω-γω τι: οι συμπεριφορές "πατώ επί πτωμάτων", "εκμεταλλεύομαι το συνάνθρωπο" και "ρουφιανεύω τον συναγωνιστή" βρίσκουν το σπίτι τους εδώ, σ' αυτή τη γ*****νη χώρα.
Δεν είμαστε ούτε γάλλοι, ούτε άγγλοι, ούτε ρώσοι. Ένα μάτσο αγράμματα και άβουλα ζώα, αυτό είμαστε σαν χώρα. Και όποιος πεταχτεί να διαφωνήσει, να κοιτάξει πρώτα τους αντιπρωσώπους του, στη "Βουλή των Ελλήνων" ("Α όχι" λένε οι πιο πολλοί εδώ, "δεν τους ψήφισα εγώ!!! Είμαι αθώος plix μη με κατηγορείτε!" -άχου το μωρέ το αδίκησα το καημενούλι. Έλα ησύχασε τώρα, πάρε ένα μπισκοτάκι.). 
Αυτούς εκει που με τόση προσοχή έχουν κομματικοποιήσει και "πολιτικοποιήσει" ακόμα και τον μπαρμπα Γιώργη που βοσκάει τα πρόβατα. Που μας έμαθαν από φοιτητές και μαθητές ακόμα, πόσα κόμματα και ποιά υπάρχουν στην Ελλαδίτσα, ποιά θα σε φροντίσουν, ποιά θα σε ανεβάσουν, ποιά θα σου δώσουν να φας, ποιά θα πρέπει να "παλέψεις" για να κατακτήσεις αυτά που ζητάς. ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ. Τα είδα αυτά, όλοι τα είδαμε. Και τα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν βλέπουμε παραπέρα. 

Μένουμε κει, στη ζωούλα μας και στα λόγια. Βλέπω και τη γενιά μου, 21 χρονών παιδιά, το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να τελειώσουν τη σχολή γρήγορα (για να μη φωνάζουν η μαμά κι ο μπαμπάς) και να βρουν δουλειά, να "τακτοποιηθούν". Είναι και οι μάγκες βέβαια, αυτοί που "ζουν τη ζωή τους", γ***ντας γκόμενες και πίνοντας. Ζωές σε καλούπια, κανένα όραμα, ψεύτικα όνειρα και λοιπά... Αυτή είναι η νεολαία της Ελλάδας όπως τη βλέπω εγώ απ' τα ενδότερα. Θα μου πείτε τι σχέση έχουν αυτά. Ε, κατά έναν περίεργο τρόπο...[/off topic]
Πάντως εγώ γελάω :P 
Land of the free home of the brave γίναμε :P

----------


## Xguru

Off Topic





> φίλε μου πλέον είτε είσαι πίσω από proxy server είτε γράφεις από internet cafe πάντα μπορούν να σε εγκλωβίζουν. Μόνο αν είσαι σε άλλη χώρα δεν κινδυνεύεις. Αλλά να μου πεις αν είσαι σε άλλη χώρα σιγά μην καθύσεις να ασχοληθείς με την Ελλάδα...


Το να βρουν αυτόν που έχει τον proxy και να τον απειλήσουν για να δώσουν την ip-address κάποιου που τον χρησιμοποίησε μια συγκεκριμένη ώρα και επισκέφθηκε ένα συγκεκριμένο site είναι εύκολο. 
Το να βρεις ποιός μπήκε σε ένα internet cafe που δεν έχει κάμερες μέσα, πόσταρε σε ένα blog σαν ανώνυμος χωρίς να κάνει οποιόδηποτε login και μετά δεν ξαναπάτησε σε αυτό το internet cafe είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο.

----------


## traderman

Για καλο και για κακο πριν μπεις στο ιντερνετ καφε φορεσε και σκουρα γιαλια.

----------


## shaq141a

> Για καλο και για κακο πριν μπεις στο ιντερνετ καφε φορεσε και σκουρα γιαλια.





Off Topic


		Και γάντια

----------


## dimitris18

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το να βρουν αυτόν που έχει τον proxy και να τον απειλήσουν για να δώσουν την ip-address κάποιου που τον χρησιμοποίησε μια συγκεκριμένη ώρα και επισκέφθηκε ένα συγκεκριμένο site είναι εύκολο. 
> Το να βρεις ποιός μπήκε σε ένα internet cafe που δεν έχει κάμερες μέσα, πόσταρε σε ένα blog σαν ανώνυμος χωρίς να κάνει οποιόδηποτε login και μετά δεν ξαναπάτησε σε αυτό το internet cafe είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο.


α ναι σίγουρα αν πάει μόνο μια φορά στο internet cafe αλλά κάποιος που θα είχε να ποστάρει 3-4 κειμενα την εβδομάδα δεν θα έπερνε σβάρνα τα internet cafe για την τον πιάσουν.

........Auto merged post: dimitris18 added 5 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........

Πάντως πριν από λίγο είδα το δελτίο ειδήσεων του mega και έχω να πω ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν παίζονται. Θα τους έβριζα αυτή την στιγμή αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι μετά μπορούν να συλλάβουν τους admin του adslgr  για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση και εκβιασμό. χαχαχα

Πέρα από την πλάκα όσο και να τους έλεγε ο άνθρωπος ότι αυτός απλά ανέβαζε κείμενα και ότι ένα blog δεν μπορεί να έχει administrator λόγω της ιδιομορφίας των blogs αυτοί έλεγαν πάλι τα δικά τους, μέσα στην πλήρη άγνοια που έχουν. Συνοψίζοντας έχω να πω σε Πρετεντέρη, Τρέμη, στον απο δίπλα που αγνοώ το όνομά του, και φυσικά στον Χιο ότι είναι *τραγικοί* για δημοσιογράφοι, δεν το κατέχουν το επάγγελμα πως το λένε.

----------


## traderman

Αρχισαν τα οργανα στο Μεγκα και φυσικα μαεστρος ο συνηθης υποπτος Πρετεντερης.

----------


## sperxios

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα φίλε. Βέβαια δεν ζω σε κανένα φανταστικό κόσμο, σαφώς και ζούμε υπό ένα καθεστώς που θυμίζει χουντικές και φασιστικές τακτικές αλλά πρέπει να είμαστε και λίγο ψύχραιμοι. Μακάρι να υπήρχε απόλυτη ελευθερία άποψης αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει και παιδεία και καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει κάποιος διακριτικός έλεγχος ώστε να ελέγχονται τυχόν συκοφαντίες και ανακρίβειες. Όχι έλεγχος στα λεγόμενα σου αλλά απόδοση ευθυνών στην περίπτωση που συκοφαντείς αβάσιμα.
> 
> Και για να το δώσω να καταλάβετε. Με μια γυναίκα ήμουν τρελά καψούρης που αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν μία από τις πολλές φιλοχρήματες κ@ρ1όλες. Πολύ θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω για παράδειγμα ένα blog με την ωραία της φατσούλα και να την ξεμπροστιάσω. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος να μου βαστήξει τα γκέμια..?


Δεν μπερδεύω τα πράγματα.

Υπάρχουν *ο νόμος για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα*, και εκεί εντάσσεται το ξεμπρόστιασμα της γκομενούλας.
Μια χαρά νόμος είναι (και δυο τρομάρες) αλλά αυτός, τις περισσότερες φορές δεν εφαρμόζεται.

Αντίθετα οι μηνύσεις για προσβολή "τιμής", "δημοσίας αιδούς", "αισθήματος θρησκευτικότητας", "εθνικότητας" είναι σκοταδιστικές.

Γνωρίζω αυτά που λέτε.
Οι Έλληνες είμαστε αγράμματοι, παρορμητικοί, μαζοποιημένοι, αποχαυνωμένοι, φανατικοί και ανεγκέφαλοι, 
αλλα αυτά είναι πάντα τα ίδια επιχειρήματα είτε οταν
* το '90 άνοιγε η ιδιωτική τηλεόραση,
* το '80 οταν εμπαίναν οι εφημερίδες στο στράτευμα,
* το '70 όταν "άνοιγε" το πορνό,
* το '60, το '50, ...

Τα ίδια λένε για την Μαντίλα και για τον Τουρκισμό στη Τουρκία.
Κάτι ανάλογο θα λένε και στην Κίνα για το σινικό όραμα, δεν-ξερώ-πως-το-λενε.


Και επειδή ο skapetis μου απάντησε:



> Δηλαδή αν σε γνώριζα ποιος είσαι (λέμε τώρα) και ξεκινούσα μια καμπάνια λάσπης εναντίον σου εντελώς ψευδή απλά επειδη δεν σε γουστάρω θα ένοιωθα πιο απελευθερωμένος. Καλό αυτό, να το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή.


ΟΚ!
Θα πρεπεi skapetis να το κάνες αν σε απελευθερώνεις.
Βρίσε με, και λασπολόγησέ με!

Θα πονέσω. Θα πανικοβληθώ.
Θα αρχίσω να καλώ φίλους και *αγνώστους* σε βοήθεια.
Θα κάνω γνωστή την "απολογία" μου με ότι μέσα έχω.
Μου έχει συμβεί.  Έτσι αντέδρασα!
Άλλες φορές κέρδισα, άλλες φορές δεν κέρδισα.
Μου άφησε πικρή γεύση,...ξιδάκι, σε 2-3 μήνες ούτε που το θυμάμαι.

Όσοι ξέρουν από το ιντερνετ, και γίνοται συνεχώς περισσότεροι αυτοί,
γνωρίζουν να κρίνουν αυτά που διαβάζουν.
Μαθαίνουν να αποκτούν *γρήγορα* άποψη,
και να την αλλάζουν *εξίσου* *γρήγορα* όταν δεδομένα αλλάζουν.

Σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον, υποστηρίζω ότι *το να απολογηθείς για τις άδικες/ψευδείς κατηγορίες* είναι πολιτικά ορθότερη κίνηση, και με περισσότερες περιπτώσεις να "κερδίσεις" από το να μηνύσεις!

Το 'χω κάνει. Δεν το μετανιώνω.

*Δεν θα ήθελα να είχα ανακατευτεί με νόμους, δικηγόρους και δικαστές!*
Δεν "καθαρίζει" το όνομά σου το δικο-βίμ καλύτερα από ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου!
Θέλει δουλειά, αλλά αξίζει στο τέλος.

Μην αντιγράφουμε τον κάθε Κούγια στις μεθόδους του.
Δεν είναι αυτή η κοινωνία που θέλουμε.

Και αν όλα αυτά σας φαίνονται άχρηστα, βαρετά, ηλίθια, επικίνδυνα....
είναι η γνώμη μου σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να προτιμώ να τα βγάζω πέρα μόνος μου,
παρά με τους νόμους.
Και πιστεύω παράλληλα οτι αυτά είναι τα "εφηβικά προβλήματα" του μέσου.
Κάτι ανάλογο με το φόβο των κομμένων ηλεγραφικών καλώδιων στην Αμερική του 1860(?)

Μπορώ να δείξω σε εσάς ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας!
(στο 90% των περιπτώσεων)

Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για το ίδιο όταν θα έχω το νομικό σύστημα απέναντί μου.!


(φυσικά δεν έχω κάτι εναντίον του skapetis)

----------


## sotos65

Η μ@λ*κί* ενός άσχετου κράτους σε όλο της μεγαλείο! Αφήνει τους αρχικαραγκιόζηδες μεγαλοδημοσιογράφους στα μεγαλοκανάλια και μεγαλοσυγκροτήματα τύπου να λένε ότι μ#λ#κί# τους έρχεται στον εγκέφαλο, να κάνουν τους δικαστές και εισαγγελείς και εν ριπεί οφθαλμού να κατηγορούν ανθρώπους, να τους παρακολουθούν με κρυφές κάμερες και μικρόφωνα, να τους δικάζουν και καταδικάζουν, να τους πετάνε λάσπη και δεν κάνει απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Της φταίνε όμως τα blogs! ΟΥΣΤ να χαθείτε....

----------


## sperxios

> Δηλαδή αν σε γνώριζα ποιος είσαι (λέμε τώρα) και ξεκινούσα μια καμπάνια λάσπης εναντίον σου εντελώς ψευδή απλά επειδη δεν σε γουστάρω θα ένοιωθα πιο απελευθερωμένος. Καλό αυτό, να το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή.


ΟΚ!
Θα πρεπεi skapetis να το κάνες αν σε απελευθερώνεις.
Βρίσε με, και λασπολόγησέ με!

Θα πονέσω. Θα πανικοβληθώ.
Θα αρχίσω να καλώ φίλους και *αγνώστους* σε βοήθεια.
Θα κάνω γνωστή την "απολογία" μου με ότι μέσα έχω.
Μου έχει συμβεί.  Έτσι αντέδρασα!
Άλλες φορές κέρδισα, άλλες φορές δεν κέρδισα.
Μου άφησε πικρή γεύση,...ξιδάκι, σε 2-3 μήνες ούτε που το θυμάμαι.

Όσοι ξέρουν από το ιντερνετ, και γίνοται συνεχώς περισσότεροι αυτοί,
γνωρίζουν να κρίνουν αυτά που διαβάζουν.
Μαθαίνουν να αποκτούν *γρήγορα* άποψη,
και να την αλλάζουν *εξίσου* *γρήγορα* όταν δεδομένα αλλάζουν.

Σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον, υποστηρίζω ότι *το να απολογηθείς για τις άδικες/ψευδείς κατηγορίες* είναι πολιτικά ορθότερη κίνηση, και με περισσότερες περιπτώσεις να "κερδίσεις" από το να μηνύσεις!

Το 'χω κάνει. Δεν το μετανιώνω.

*Δεν θα ήθελα να είχα ανακατευτεί με νόμους, δικηγόρους και δικαστές!*
Δεν "καθαρίζει" το όνομά σου το δικο-βίμ καλύτερα από ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου!
Θέλει δουλειά, αλλά αξίζει στο τέλος.

Μην αντιγράφουμε τον κάθε Κούγια στις μεθόδους του.
Δεν είναι αυτή η κοινωνία που θέλουμε.

Και αν όλα αυτά σας φαίνονται άχρηστα, βαρετά, ηλίθια, επικίνδυνα....
είναι η γνώμη μου *ότι στα "λόγια"-όχι στα "έργα", προτιμώ να τα βγάζω πέρα χωρίς να διαμεσολαβεί το νομικό σύστημα!*
Και πιστεύω παράλληλα οτι αυτά είναι τα "εφηβικά προβλήματα" του μέσου.
Κάτι ανάλογο με το φόβο των κομμένων τηλεγραφικών καλώδιων στην Αμερική του 1860(?)

Μπορώ να δείξω σε εσάς ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας!
(στο 90% των περιπτώσεων)

Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για το ίδιο όταν θα έχω το νομικό σύστημα απέναντί μου.!


(φυσικά δεν έχω κάτι εναντίον του skapetis)

----------


## shaq141a

Οι διαχειρηστές του blog εκπέμουν από τις IPs. Θεέ μου. Σαν δεν ντρέπονται.

----------


## traderman

Καλα δεν παιζονται.Ενα ανθρωπο σχετικο με ιντερνετ δεν καλεσαν.
Οτι νανε.Τι ακουν τα αυτακια μου

----------


## manosdoc

Άσχετοι τηλε-δικαστές. Άσχετοι. ούτε έχουν ιδέα από υπολογιστές. Δεν έχει όριο η ηλιθιότητά τους στο τι λένε σχετικά με τα blog.
Ακόμη πιο άσχετοι και συκοφαντικοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί τους.
Αστυνομία που μπουκάρει χωρίς στοιχεία.

Έχουμε καμιά χούντα και δεν το ξέρω ;

........Auto merged post: manosdoc added 1 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........




> Καλα δεν παιζονται.Ενα ανθρωπο σχετικο με ιντερνετ δεν καλεσαν.
> Οτι νανε.Τι ακουν τα αυτακια μου


Όχι έναν ειδικό, ένα απλό χρήστη να καλέσουν θα τους βουλώσει τα στόματα, αλλά το κάνουν επίτηδες.

----------


## edge_xania

Καντε ησυχια μιλαει η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΡΕΑ που τα εχει τσεπωσει απο 100 τσεπες τωρα και αισθανεται θιγμενη...

Κυριε "admin" μη με δωσετε σας παρακαλω...

----------


## shaq141a

Δεν ξέρω αν ακούσατε το Χάρυ Κλιν. Ήταν ο μόνος που ήξερε τι έλεγε. Οι άλλοι απλώς ήθελαν να φανεί η μούρη τους στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## edge_xania

Αυτα που λενε στα καναλια τις 3 τελευταιες μερες πρεπει να τα απομονωσουν και να τα διδαξουν στα πανεπιστημια...

----------


## shaq141a

> Αυτα που λενε στα καναλια τις 3 τελευταιες μερες πρεπει να τα απομονωσουν και να τα διδαξουν στα πανεπιστημια...


Μπα. Αυτούς που τα λένε αυτά πρέπει να τους πάνε μέσα για συστηματική παραπληροφόρηση.

----------


## mistral

> Αλήθεια,ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα;
> Μήπως θα ελέγχουν και τα posts στο adslgr;



*Θα ;*  

Γιατί τώρα *δεν ;*     (αν θελήσουν εννοώ)

Πιστεύει κάποιος σας - μεταξύ μας τώρα - ότι είναι εφικτή η ανωνυμία στο διαδίκτυο ;

----------


## pelopas1

> Ακούγοντας τον κο Χαλβατζή (ΚΚΕ) στο Alter πριν λίγο, στην εκπομπή του κου Χατζηνικολάου, κατάλαβα γιατί θα πρέπει συνολικά τα καταργηθεί το Internet. 
> 
> Ναι. Με έπεισε.
> 
> Είναι, λέει, η πηγή πορνογραφίας, ναρκωτικών, αυτοκτονιών, παιδοφιλίας, και γενικά όλων των κακών. 
> 
> Πάντα μπροστά το ΚΚΕ σε απόψεις. Ετη φωτός μπροστά. Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά.....


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## sperxios

Το blog δεν είναι ιδιο με τον τύπο!

* Δεν υπάρχει ένα εκδοτικό συγκρότημα από πίσω!
* Δεν επιδοτείται, δεν προβάλεται, δεν διαφημίζεται!
* Δεν πωλείται ούτε αγοράζεται (στην συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων).
* Εκφράζει τους πολίτες και δεν απευθύνεται στον εισαγγελέα.
* Ούτε και ο εισαγγελέας θα έπρεπε να ζητάει τα στοιχεία του blogger για να κάνει "επώνυμη καταγγελία".
* Δεν είναι αντικειμενικό. Είναι εξ ορισμού υποκειμενικό (thanks baldrick).

Αν εξισώσουμε τα blogs με τον τύπο, θα φιμώσουμε αποτελεσματικά ότι αμφισβητεί την υπάρχουσα διεφθαρμένη κατάσταση.

Έχετε διαβάσει το άρθρο 14 του συντάγματος.
Δεν προστατεύει, "ελέγχει"!

{Αν κάτι μας διδάσκει η πρώτη τροποίηση του Αμερικανικού συντάγματος είναι ότι}
*Η ελευθερία του λόγου είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη για να "ελεγχθεί" χωρίς ουσιαστικά να καταργηθεί!*

Και κάτι πιο κυνικό:
Οι δικαστές δεν αποκαταστούν υπολήψεις! Απλά φιμώνουν τους σπιλωτές.
Μόνο οι ειλικρινείς απολογίες ενδέχεται να τις αποκαταστήσουν.
Ακόμη και αν είμαστε αθώοι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να απολογηθούμε.
(αυτό διδάσκει ο Σωκράτης του Πλάτωνα)

Αλλά είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να απολογηθείς μέσω blog παρά μέσα στο δικαστήριο.

Τα "εγkλήματα λόγων" θα πρέπει να έχουν προφορική τιμωρία!

----------


## shaq141a

> *Θα ;*  
> 
> Γιατί τώρα *δεν ;*     (αν θελήσουν εννοώ)
> 
> Πιστεύει κάποιος σας - μεταξύ μας τώρα - ότι είναι εφικτή η ανωνυμία στο διαδίκτυο ;


Ναι. Το πιστεύω. Πλήρης λίγο δύσκολο, αλλά να χρειαστεί να τους φύγει η παναγία για να σε βρουν γίνεται.

----------


## traderman

Στο δημοψηφισμα του Ελευθερου Τυπου 70% Πρέπει να συνεχίσει η ανεξέλεγκτη λειτουργία τους με τις όποιες συνέπειες.  
Ενθαρυντικο

----------


## mistral

> Ναι. Το πιστεύω. Πλήρης λίγο δύσκολο, αλλά να χρειαστεί να τους φύγει η παναγία για να σε βρουν γίνεται.


Kαλά..... αν θελήσουν σώνει και καλά να σε βρούν θα σε βρούν . Τέλος !

Ακόμα και αν στήνεις blog σε internet cafe.. με τίποτε δεν την γλυτώνεις.. 

Τώρα αν "κουραστούν" λίγο παραπάνω εντάξει.. .. δεν θα σκάβουν κιόλας..

----------


## shaq141a

> Στο δημοψηφισμα του Ελευθερου Τυπου 70% Πρέπει να συνεχίσει η ανεξέλεγκτη λειτουργία τους με τις όποιες συνέπειες.  
> Ενθαρυντικο


Έβαλα το Link σε γνωστό site οπότε αρκετά κλικς πήγαν προς το αναμενόμενο  :Razz:

----------


## shadowman

> shadowman
> 
> ξεχασανε να βαλουν και την σημαια της σβαστικας
> 
> παει...γιναμε republic of china


Ε ρε χαρές οι τσίπρες,παπαρήγες,ρουσσόπουλοι και ολος αυτός ο συμφερτός των "αγωνιστών" :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Επιτέλους φθάσαμε στον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό...

Επίσης να υπενθυμίσω οτι στο Fedora 9 θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα κατά την εγκατάσταση κρυπτογράφησης του συστήματος αρχείων...
"Out of the box" που λένε και οι ελληνομαθείς:
http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releas...tedFilesystems

----------


## sperxios

Μην μένουμε προσκολλημένοι  στην τεχνική-εργαλειακή πλευρά του ζητήματος.
(όλοι κομπιουτεράδες είμαστε, εντάξει)

Το αν θα bloggαρουμε από ιντερνετ-καφε ή από το εξωτερικό λίγη σημασία έχει αν η ανωνυμία είναι *πρακτικά* αδύνατη.
Η χούντα δεν έπαψε να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα επειδή κάποιοι Έλληνες μπόρεσαν και έφυγαν για το Παρίσι.

Επιμένω.
* Διεκδικώ την ανευ όρων προστασία της ανωνυμίας.
* Να μην ισχύει ο τυποκτόνος νόμος της "συκοφαντικής δυσφημισης" για τα blogs.

Δεν θα γίνουμε εμείς οι εισαγγελείς.
Ας αφήσουμε και λίγη δουλειά για τους επαγγελματίες δημοσιογράφους.

........Auto merged post: sperxios added 26 Minutes and 51 Seconds later........

Διορθώνω κάτι που είπα παραπάνω, η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση *δεν* είναι κακούργημα.
Είναι, κατα το 362 του π.κ., πλημμέλημα που τιμωρείται υποχρεωτικά με 3 μήνες φυλάκιση.

Παρόλα αυτά αντιμετωπίζετε πολύ αυστηρά, μαζί με άλλα πολιτικά αδικήματα ή αδικήματα κατά της κοινωνίας, όπως πλαστογραφία, ψευδορκία, ψευδούς καταμήνυσης, παράβασης καθήκοντος, κα

----------


## mistral

@sperxios είσαι σίγουρος ;

Άνευ όρων ανωνυμία στο διαδίκτυο ;  

Και η παιδική πορνογραφία ;  για παράδειγμα λέω ...

υπάρχουν τόσες άλλες περιπτώσεις που δεν δικαιολογούν την ανωνυμία...

Και δεν καταλαβαίνω στο κάτω κάτω. γιατί ανωνυμία ;

Όποιος θέλει να πεί κάτι ... φόρα παρτίδα το λέει !  

Με ονοματεπώνυμο και διεύθυνση !  Τι πάει να πεί ανωνυμία ;

Όποιος κρύβεται πίσω απο μάσκες είναι - εν δυνάμει τουλάχιστον - παράνομος...

Και μην μου πείτε καμμιά ανοησία για τις απόκριες τώρα.. να συννενοούμαστε..

----------


## dimitris18

Το πρώτο βήμα πάντως που πρέπει να κάνουν οι Έλληνες blogger είναι να φύγουν από την google. Αυτό όχι μόνο θα δημιουργήσει πίεση προς αυτήν ώστε να μην δίνει τόσο εύκολα τις IPs αλλά είναι και γεγονός ότι διάφορες μικρότερες εταιρίες είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλείς σε αυτόν τον τομέα ειδικά αν βρίσκονται σε καμιά αργεντινή....

----------


## maxcp

μα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΙΑ ρε παιδια!την Ip σου μπορει να την βρει αναπασα στιγμη καποιος που ξερει,σε ελαχιστα λεπτα!!!!εχω φιλο που σε ελαχιστα λεπτα βρισκει απο που γραφει ο καθε μπλοκερ κ απο που σου εγραψε απαντηση καποιος ανωνυμος,λετε να μην ξερει η αστυνομια αυτα τα κολπα?

----------


## maxcp

δηλαδη wordpress?ειναι πιο ασφαλες να εισαι εκει?

----------


## Dark Dominion

Αυτή είναι η δημοκρατία της δεξιάς  :Wink:

----------


## fantomas

> α.Το να βρουν αυτόν που έχει τον proxy και να τον απειλήσουν για να δώσουν την ip-address κάποιου που τον χρησιμοποίησε μια συγκεκριμένη ώρα και επισκέφθηκε ένα συγκεκριμένο site είναι εύκολο. 
> β.Το να βρεις ποιός μπήκε σε ένα internet cafe που δεν έχει κάμερες μέσα, πόσταρε σε ένα blog σαν ανώνυμος χωρίς να κάνει οποιόδηποτε login και μετά δεν ξαναπάτησε σε αυτό το internet cafe είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο.


α. Nα απειλησουν το proxy?! Απειλες κανει ο υποκοσμος, εδω μιλαμε για επισημες κρατικες  αρχες που δεν απειλουν, απαιτουν βασει νομου.
β. Κι ομως εχει συμβει να πιασουν και ατομα που εκαναν τις "ανομες" πραξεις τους απο ιντερνετ καφε.

Το τι ακουσαμε (και) σημερα απ τους ασχετους στα τηλε- παραυθυρα δεν περιγραφεται.

Αν τελικα αποφασισουν να γινουμε Κινα και να ποινικοποιησουν την ελευθερη εκφραση στο ιντερνετ, τοτε θα πρεπει να ανησυχησει σοβαρα και το adslgr.com με τα τοσα που γραφουμε εδω...
Kαι ασφαλως το adslgr.com εχει μεγαλυτερη επισκεψιμοτητα απ το press-gr@blogspot.com που δεν το ηξερε ουτε η μανα του.

----------


## dimitris18

> δηλαδη wordpress?ειναι πιο ασφαλες να εισαι εκει?


Το wordpress είναι εξίσου διάσημο (και επικίνδυνο πλέον)  με την google. Αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει βέβαια κάποιος είναι εγκαταστήσει σε κάποιον free server του εξωτερικού (π.χ. freehostia) το *script* wordpress. Εκεί να πράματα περιπλέκονται λιγάκι πιο πολύ για τις αρχές.

........Auto merged post: dimitris18 added 2 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........




> Απειλες κανει ο υποκοσμος, εδω μιλαμε για επισημες κρατικες  αρχες που δεν απειλουν.


χαχα καλό! το άλλο με τον τοτο? Πέρα από τους αστεϊσμούς ο κρατικός μηχανισμός δεν δουλεύει πάντα τόσο ειδυλλιακά!  :Whistle:

----------


## pelopas1

> Αυτή είναι η δημοκρατία της δεξιάς


+1000  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: pelopas1 added 2 Minutes and 52 Seconds later........




> Αν τελικα αποφασισουν να γινουμε Κινα και να ποινικοποιησουν την ελευθερη εκφραση στο ιντερνετ, τοτε θα πρεπει να ανησυχησει σοβαρα και το adslgr.com με τα τοσα που γραφουμε εδω...
> Kαι ασφαλως το adslgr.com εχει μεγαλυτερη επισκεψιμοτητα απ το press-gr@blogspot.com που δεν το ηξερε ουτε η μανα του.


λου ντε φινεδες θα γίνουμε...κοινως παντομίμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fantomas

> ......
> χαχα καλό! το άλλο με τον τοτο? Πέρα από τους αστεϊσμούς ο κρατικός μηχανισμός δεν δουλεύει πάντα τόσο ειδυλλιακά!


Τι θες να πεις? Οτι αστυνομια και εισαγγελεια χρησιμοποιουν μεθοδους του υποκοσμου?
Ειδυλιακο ειναι να κανεις το καθηκον σου? Ο κρατικος μηχανισμος ειναι για κλαμματα αλλα αν υπαρχει κατι που κραταει στοιχειωδη ταξη σε αυτη την αρρωστη χωρα ειναι οι αρχες. Αλλιως θα τρωγαμε ο ενας τον αλλον σε χρονο ρεκορ.

----------


## flamelab

Kαλα σήμερα είδα το παραλογο του παραλόγου .

Απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ , είδα συνολικά καμια εικοσαρια ατομα να μιλανε για τα blogs .

Απο τους είκοσι , οι 5 ήξεραν τι είναι blog και μονο οι 2 είχαν ( Ο Καψαμπελης και ο Χαρρυ Κλυνν , αλλα του τελευταιου δεν ξερω ποιο είναι ) .

Πραγματικα , η κατασταση ήταν αφοριστική για το διαδίκτυο , προς τα "μπλογς" όπως τα ελεγε το πρωι ο Οικονομέας (που ταχα μου είναι πιο προχωρημενος .....απο τις γιαγιαδες που δεν ξερουν να ανοιγουν το PC του εγγονού ) .

Στο δελτιο του Mega ορυώταν ο Καψαμπελης να εξηγήσει τι είναι το blog , η Τρεμη δεν τον αφηνε .
Ο Πρετεντερης παλι κοιταζε δεξιά και αριστερα  :What..?:  

Στα βραδινά τοκ σόους , τρις χειροτερα . Είδα ολο το συφερτό απο τους βολεμενενους πολιτικούς ή προσκειμενους σε κομματα , να αφορίζουν επισης το Internet και το αποκορυφωμα : στον Ευαγγελατο , πριν αλλαξουν θεμα και πανε στο Σκοπιανο , ρωτησε ευλογα "ξερετε τι έιναι blog?" τους προσκεκλημενους .

Κανεις δεν ήξερε .......

----------


## fantomas

Που να ξερουν τι ειναι τα "μπλογς", εδω δεν μπορουσαν να ξεχωρισουν τους κουλοχερηδες απ το pacman.

----------


## MNP-10

:Respekt:  @ Ευαγγελατος.

----------


## flamelab

> Που να ξερουν τι ειναι τα "μπλογς", εδω δεν μπορουσαν να ξεχωρισουν τους κουλοχερηδες απ το pacman.


Εδώ να το διαβασουν σωστα το URL δεν μπορούσαν .

press-gr.blogspot.com λεει

άκουσα :

1)"Πρες τζι αρ ..... τελεία κομ
2)"Πρες τελεια κομ
3)"Πρες τελεια τζιαρ τελεια κομ
4)"Πρες τελεια κομ τελεια τζι αρ
5)"Πρεςς κατι ....."

Τα 1 4 και 5 το πρωί . Τα αλλα δύο το βραδυ .

Με την σωστή ονομασία το ακουσα νομιζω στον ΣΚΑΙ .

Τα γραφω στα ελληνικά .... γιατί ετσι τα καταλαβαίνουν .




> @ Ευαγγελατος.


 :ROFL:  Αυτός ήξερε τι είναι (μαλλον ...) . 



Off Topic


		Στην Τρεμη κανω δωρο αυτό -->http://www.holdthebutton.com/



Πραγματικά , όλοι εμείς στα fora είμαστε τοσο καλα ενημερωμενοι για την τεχνολογία που νομίζουμε ότι εκεί εξω γίνεται το ίδιο .

Ε ρε , πόσοι χρησιμοποιούν ακομη Internet Explorer , σερφαρουν με XP χωρίς αντιικό , δεν ξερουν τι είναι firewall , router , και αν επεκταθώ , blog , forum (τα μπερδευουν με το chat --> το οποίο νομιζουν οτι είναι ΜΟΝΟ για τους γνωστούς , πονηρούς  :Razz:  λόγους ) και αλλα λοιπά που για μας είναι βασικά , για τους αλλους είναι αλαμπουρνεζικα .


Ερε αν τους έδειχνα την υπογραφή μου , αν θα καταλαβαίναν μία λεξη .... 


*Spoiler:*




			(Λαθος , θα καταλαβαιναν τα "Γουίντοους , αυτά με το πρασινο κουμπακι κατω κατω")

----------


## largo

> Το πρώτο βήμα πάντως που πρέπει να κάνουν οι Έλληνες blogger είναι να φύγουν από την google. Αυτό όχι μόνο θα δημιουργήσει πίεση προς αυτήν ώστε να μην δίνει τόσο εύκολα τις IPs αλλά είναι και γεγονός ότι διάφορες μικρότερες εταιρίες είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλείς σε αυτόν τον τομέα ειδικά αν βρίσκονται σε καμιά αργεντινή....


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η Google μάλλον έχει χάσει το μέτρο. Σε όλα, απο το Adsense μέχρι τα IPs. Μεγάλωσε πολύ και υποφέρει απο τα γνωστά προβλήματα ηλικίας.

........Auto merged post: largo added 2 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........




> Αυτή είναι η δημοκρατία της δεξιάς


Εχεις ακόμα μερικά χρόνια για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε Δημοκρατία, ούτε Δεξιά και Αριστερά. Όλα αυτά είναι στο μυαλό σου.

Άλλες είναι οι δυνάμεις. Και οι ισοροπίες.

........Auto merged post: largo added 2 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........




> Τι θες να πεις? Οτι αστυνομια και εισαγγελεια χρησιμοποιουν μεθοδους του υποκοσμου?
> Ειδυλιακο ειναι να κανεις το καθηκον σου? Ο κρατικος μηχανισμος ειναι για κλαμματα αλλα αν υπαρχει κατι που κραταει στοιχειωδη ταξη σε αυτη την αρρωστη χωρα ειναι οι αρχες. Αλλιως θα τρωγαμε ο ενας τον αλλον σε χρονο ρεκορ.


Δηλαδή ; Τι κάνουν οι "αρχές" και υπάρχει σχετική τάξη ; Και τι σημαίνει "στοιχειώδης" ταξη ;

Ολίγον Εγκυος ;

----------


## dimitris18

> Πραγματικά , όλοι εμείς στα fora είμαστε τοσο καλα ενημερωμενοι για την τεχνολογία που νομίζουμε ότι εκεί εξω γίνεται το ίδιο .
> 
> Ε ρε , πόσοι χρησιμοποιούν ακομη Internet Explorer , σερφαρουν με XP χωρίς αντιικό , δεν ξερουν τι είναι firewall , router , και αν επεκταθώ , blog , forum (τα μπερδευουν με το chat --> το οποίο νομιζουν οτι είναι ΜΟΝΟ για τους γνωστούς , πονηρούς  λόγους ) και αλλα λοιπά που για μας είναι βασικά , για τους αλλους είναι αλαμπουρνεζικα .
> 
> 
> Ερε αν τους έδειχνα την υπογραφή μου , αν θα καταλαβαίναν μία λεξη .... 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Εδώ ο πατέρας μου (όπως και άλλοι πολλοί) νομίζει  ότι στα forum μπαίνουν μόνο μοναχικά 15χρονα για να βρουν παρέα  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 




> Τι θες να πεις? Οτι αστυνομια και εισαγγελεια χρησιμοποιουν μεθοδους του υποκοσμου?
> Ειδυλιακο ειναι να κανεις το καθηκον σου? Ο κρατικος μηχανισμος ειναι για κλαμματα αλλα αν υπαρχει κατι που κραταει στοιχειωδη ταξη σε αυτη την αρρωστη χωρα ειναι οι αρχες. Αλλιως θα τρωγαμε ο ενας τον αλλον σε χρονο ρεκορ.


αυτό που εννοώ έιναι η αστυνομία χρησιμοποιεί *και* αυτό το μέσο

----------


## flamelab

> Εδώ ο πατέρας μου (όπως και άλλοι πολλοί) νομίζει  ότι στα forum μπαίνουν μόνο μοναχικά 15χρονα για να βρουν παρέα


 :Respekt:  Aρα νομιζει ότι είναι chat  :Respekt:

----------


## dimitris18

Δείτε ένα ωραίο κειμενάκι(απόσπασμα)


"*19 εκατ. ευρώ για τον έλεγχο του κυβερνοχώρου
*
Το καθεστώς [της Κίνας] υπολογίζεται πως επενδύει περί τα 19 εκατομμύρια ευρώ ετησίως αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον έλεγχο του Διαδικτύου, ενώ το επιφορτισμένο με την επίβλεψη του κυβερνοχώρου αστυνομικό σώμα αριθμεί περισσότερα από 30.000 στελέχη.
*«Πρωταθλητές» στην e-λογοκρισία 
*
*Βόρειος Κορέα*: Αντί του Παγκόσμιου Ιστού, προτιμά ένα μικρό τοπικό δίκτυο (intranet) 30 ελεγχόμενων ιστοσελίδων στις οποίες έχει πρόσβαση μόνο μια προνομιούχος μειοψηφία.
*Μιανμάρ*: Το καθεστώς έχει απαγορεύσει τις αντιπολιτευόμενες ιστοσελίδες και όσες σχετίζονται με οργανώσεις υπεράσπισης των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και της δημοκρατίας. Κατά τις αιματηρές διαδηλώσεις του 2007 δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε κανένα υπερσύνδεσμο από το εσωτερικό της χώρας.
*Κούβα*: Λιγότερο από 2% του πληθυσμού είναι online. Στα Ιντερνετ-καφέ η πλοήγηση στον Ιστό ελέγχεται μέσω ειδικού λογισμικού το οποίο εντοπίζει λέξεις-κλειδιά. Εως και τα 20 έτη φθάνουν οι ποινές φυλάκισης για τους «on line αντιφρονούντες».
*Ιράν:* Οι αρχές φιλτράρουν 10 εκατομμύρια «ανήθικες» ιστοσελίδες πορνογραφικού, πολιτικού και θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου, ενώ όσοι μπλόγκερ αψηφούν τη λογοκρισία καταλήγουν στη φυλακή."
Γιώργος Σκαφίδας

Λέτε να ακολουθήσει και η Ελλάδα;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (καλά είμαι υπερβολικός το ξέρω :Razz: )

Υ.Σ. Ξέχασα να πω ότι εννοείται ότι όλες αυτές οι προσπάθεις είναι μάταιες αν εξαιρέσουμε το intranet της Βόρειας Κορέας. Όποιος ας πούμε μένει στο ιραν και θέλει να δει τσόντα μπορεί να την κατεβάζει από P2P, rapidshare κλπ. Για άλλη μια φορά βλέπουμε ότι όλοι οι περιορισμοί καταλήγουν σε φιάσκο. Άσε που από p2p έχεις πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να πέσεις σε child porn από'το (λέμε τώρα) κανονικό πορνο. Τελικά μεγαλύτερη ζημιά σου κάνουν αυτοί που "θέλουν το καλό σου"...

----------


## kennyyy

> ασχετο,αλλα ρωταω.
>   δηλαδη ολοι εμειs που εχουμε blogspot εαν θελουμε να εκφερουμε τιs αποψειs μαs για οποιοδηποτε κοινωνικο θεμα ,θα πρεπει να ανησυχουμε οτι μια μερα μπορει να μαs χτυπησουν την πορτα και να μην ειναι ο γαλαταs;


  Βασικά όπως φαίνεται ναι...Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος που θα μπορούσε να τους "δώσει" πέρα από το hosting provider. Η google και η κάθε google δεν έχει δουλειά να είναι υπεράνω του νόμου. Μόλις η Ελληνικές δικαστικές αρχές ζητήσουν στοιχεία από τις Αμερικάνικες, οι Αμερικάνικες θα διαβιβάσουν το αίτημα και η κάθε google θα το ικανοποιήσει γιατί δουλεύει μέσα στα πλαίσια του Νόμου.




> Πρόκειται καθαρά για μεθόδευση.. ο Νόμος 2225/1994 προβλέπει μόνον κακουργηματικές πράξεις για να επιτευχθεί η άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών και μία από αυτές είναι και η εκβίαση..
> 
>  Με δεδομένο ότι η εξύβριση και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση δεν εμπίπτουν στα ανωτέρω, εφευρέθηκε η εκβίαση για να στοιχειοθετηθεί η άρση του απορρήτου..εάν ήμουν στην θέση του Καψαμπέλη, θα βομβάρδιζα με αγωγές και τον κάθε Θέμο και Διαμαντίδη...


 Δυστυχώς, δυστυχώς μάλλον ναι... :Thumb down:  :Sorry:  :Sad: 





> Όλη η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από την μήνυση και την καταγγελία για εκβιασμό που έκανε ο δημοσιογράφος Β. Χιώτης από το Βήμα σχεδόν ένα χρόνο πριν.... Ο Χιώτης έλαβε κι ένα mail το οποίο όπως ισχυριζόταν ήταν και το αντικείμενο του εκβιασμου (το στιλ δηλαδή δώσε μας τόσα για να σταματήσουμε, ή μην γράφεις εκείνο στο Βήμα για μην ασχολούμαστε μαζί σου).
> Από αυτό το email ξεκίνησε και η διαδικασία από τις διωκτικές αρχές για τον εντοπισμό των δραστών. Όπως ακούστηκε τα στοιχεία για τα ηλεκτρονικά αποτυπώματα δόθηκαν από την οτενετ (που προφανώς θα έχει σχέση με το enail του εκβιασμού σύμφωνα πάντα με τον καταγγέλοντα). Καμία σχέση δεν έχει η google κλπ σε αυτό το θέμα. 
> Το Πρώτο Θέμα που έγραψε για την υπόθεση βάζει πολλά στοιχεία τα οποία είτε είναι ανακρίβιες, είτε λόγω της άγνοιας του συντάκτη τα έχει μπερδέψει (σχετικά με κάτι εταιρείες για την άρση του απορρήτου, κλπ ίσως δηλαδή αυτά να αφορούν κάτι άλλο κι όχι τον εντοπισμό των διαχειριστών του Blog).
> 
> Οι μηνύσεις για το συγκεκριμένο Blog είναι δεκάδες ίσως και εκατοντάδες. Είναι όμως κατά αγνώστων και οι περισσότερες για συκοφαντική δυσφήμισ. Έτσι οι διωκτικές αρχές δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν καμία ουσιαστική κίνηση (άρση απορρήτου ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών κλπ) παρά μόνο όταν υπήρξε καταγγελία με στοιχεία για εκβιασμό.


Ένα email μπορεί να σταλθεί από τον οποιονδήποτε με αλλοιωμένα στοιχεία, δε βρίσκω λόγο να το στέλναν μέσω ελληνικού isp για να μπορούν να τους βρουν.
Ως εκ τούτου, δε θα στοιχειοθετούσα εκβιασμό μόνο στη βάση αυτού για άρση απορρήτου. Και να έβρισκα ότι η ip άνηκε κάποια στιγμή στο δημοσιογράφο του Επενδυτή, αυτό δε μου δίνει συσχέτιση με το μπλογκ χωρίς τη βοήθεια της google. Όλα αυτά σε έναν υποθετικό κόσμο όπου ο "υπεύθυνος δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος" δε χρησιμοποιεί παρόμοια παιδικά κόλπα για να βρει τους αναρχικούς των Εξαρχείων  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Whistle: ...





> Είναι *ΝΤΡΟΠΗ* αν η google έδωσε τα στοιχεία. Μου θυμίζει την υπόθεση που η yahoo   είχε δώσει στις Κινεζικές αρχές τα στοιχεία από e-mail ενός blogger. Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει κάτι να κάνουμε για αυτό...


Οι εταιρείες λειτουργούν μέσα στα πλαίσια του Νόμου της χώρας στην οποία θέλουν να λειτουργήσουν και ποτέ πάνω από αυτά. At least, έτσι πρέπει να λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες ηθικής. Αν θέλουμε να λειτουργούν υπεράνω του Νόμου, μπαίνουμε σε σκοτεινά μονοπάτια... :Sad: 


Εντέλει, δε βλέπω πως στοιχειοθετείται ο εκβιασμός. Για να εκβιάσεις πρέπει να έχεις τεράστια αναγνωσιμότητα και κύρος ότι αυτά που λες είναι αλήθεια. Το μπλογκ δεν είχε τίποτα από τα δύο και ειδικά το δεύτερο, από ορισμό του τι είναι ένα μπλογκ (δεν ξέρεις καν ποιος γράφει, μπορεί ναναι το παπαγαλάκι του ΧΑΑ, θα τον πίστευες; !!!).
Γενικά το μόνο που βλέπω είναι ότι η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη δε δικαιολογεί το ρόλο της προς το παρόν, καθώς έκανε αίτηση άρσης απορρήτου χωρίς να στοιχειοθετηθεί και το κυριότερο, λειτουργεί με 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά  :Thumb down:  :Sad: ...
Χάρηκα που σας γνώρισα παιδιά, αν δεν ξαναποστάρω θα με δείτε και μένα μαζί με την "35χρονη" να βγαίνουμε μαζί από το σωφρονισμό! :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## shaq141a

> Δείτε ένα ωραίο κειμενάκι(απόσπασμα)
> 
> 
> *Βόρειος Κορέα*: Αντί του Παγκόσμιου Ιστού, προτιμά ένα μικρό τοπικό δίκτυο (intranet) 30 ελεγχόμενων ιστοσελίδων στις οποίες έχει πρόσβαση μόνο μια προνομιούχος μειοψηφία.
> *Μιανμάρ*: Το καθεστώς έχει απαγορεύσει τις αντιπολιτευόμενες ιστοσελίδες και όσες σχετίζονται με οργανώσεις υπεράσπισης των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και της δημοκρατίας. Κατά τις αιματηρές διαδηλώσεις του 2007 δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε κανένα υπερσύνδεσμο από το εσωτερικό της χώρας.
> *Κούβα*: Λιγότερο από 2% του πληθυσμού είναι online. Στα Ιντερνετ-καφέ η πλοήγηση στον Ιστό ελέγχεται μέσω ειδικού λογισμικού το οποίο εντοπίζει λέξεις-κλειδιά. Εως και τα 20 έτη φθάνουν οι ποινές φυλάκισης για τους «on line αντιφρονούντες».
> *Ιράν:* Οι αρχές φιλτράρουν 10 εκατομμύρια «ανήθικες» ιστοσελίδες πορνογραφικού, πολιτικού και θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου, ενώ όσοι μπλόγκερ αψηφούν τη λογοκρισία καταλήγουν στη φυλακή."
> Γιώργος Σκαφίδας


Σε αυτές τις χώρες θα ήθελα να προσθέσω Τουρκία με τον αποκλεισμό του διαβολικού youtube, τις διάφορες χώρες του περσικού κόλπου που όταν τις βάζω ως proxy δεν μπορώ να μπω στο μισό internet επειδή δεν το εκγρίνουν!!!.

----------


## dimitris18

Εν τω μεταξύ κάποιος είπε παραπάνω ότι το skai ήταν το μοναδικό κανάλι που είπε σωστά το όνομα της ιστοσελίδας. Ε, λοιπόν ούτε αυτό το είπε σωστά! Τώρα βλέπω από την σελίδα του skai στο διαδίκτυο το ρεπορταζ να δείχνει press-gr.blogspot.com και ο δημοσιογράφος να λέει press(τελεία)gr!!! Ρε αθεόφοβοι θα πέσει φωτιά να σας κάψει. *Ούτε ένα όνομα δεν μπορείτε να πείτε σωστά....*

----------


## anon

Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι θα καταντούσαμε γραφικοί εαν δεχόμασταν τέτοια επίθεση, άδικη, τουλάχιστον κατα την γνώμη μας (γιατί υπάρχουν ορισμένοι που πιστεύουν το αντίθετο), και να βλέπεις μεγαλόσχημους δικηγόρους και δημοσιογράφους, ονόματα να μην λέμε, να κάνουν τα χίλια μύρια όσα, και να μην γίνεται απολύτως τίποτε. Σε πνίγει ή δεν σε πνίγει το δίκιο;

Υπάρχει θέμα συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης; ΟΚ, έστω ότι υπάρχει. Δικαιολογεί αυτό τις αντίστοιχες ενέργειες που έχουν γίνει απο αστυνομία κλπ; Κατα την γνώμη μου όχι. Περίτρανα ΟΧΙ. Αυτές οι κινήσεις είναι όχι μόνο για να εκφοβίσουν/τρομοκρατήσουν τους γράφοντες στο συγκεκριμένο blog αλλά σε κάθε blog. Ειναι κυβερνητική / εκδοτική τρομοκρατία. Προτιμώ τα blogs τελείως ελεύθερα και ανώνυμα, ναι, ανώνυμα εαν θέλει  κάποιος να πεί κάτι. Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος καταγγέλει κάτι επώνυμα δίνει επιπλέον βαρύτητα, εαν είναι ανώνυμα όχι και τόσο. Ούτε μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε καταγγέλων απλός πολίτης να έχει τις δυνατότητες νομικής κάλυψης αντίστοιχης με τα εκδοτικά συμφέροντα και των μεγαλόσχημων δημοσιογράφων. Οπότε εαν λοιπόν θέτουμε θέμα ότι πρέπει ο καταγγέλων να έχει όλα τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία μιας καταγγελίας, πάμε στο σημείο ότι καμμιά καταγγελία δεν θα μπορεί να γίνει. Ουσιαστικά με εύσχημο τρόπο, βουλώνουμε στόματα. Γιατί οι καταγγελόμενοι συνήθως είναι άνθρωποι της εξουσίας και του χρήματος, που σημαίνει πολύ εύκολα μπορούν να πέσουν επάνω σου και να σου κάνουν την ζωή σου κόλαση (οι αμερικανοί αποκαλούν 800pound gorilla αντίστοιχα, δηλαδή τι μπορείς να κάνεις εαν σου επιτεθεί ένας γορίλλας 400 κιλών; ).... Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός, ότι ακόμη και στην Αμερική, που τόσο κοροιδεύουμε εμείς οι ξύπνιοι, έχουν μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία λόγου, προστατευόμενη απο το σύνταγμά τους σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απο ότι σε εμάς. Εαν υπάρχει συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, και γίνει μήνυση, θα πρέπει το δικαστικό σώμα όχι να επιτεθεί στον υποτιθέμενο συκοφάντη, αλλά να διερευνήσει την αλήθεια ή όχι της συκοφαντίας. Εαν αποδειχθεί ότι είναι πραγματικά συκοφαντία, τότε και μόνον τότε θα διωχθεί ο πραγματικός συκοφάντης στον οποίο θα επιβληθούν και οικονομικά πρόστιμα και για την κάλυψη των εξόδων της έρευνας πλην των άλλων.




> παντως εγω τον "blogger' αυτον του pressgr τον ειδα στο Mega και εχασα πασα ιδεα για το προσωπο του..δεν αποκλειω τπτ παντως για τις καταγγελιες,αλλα θα ηθελα να ξερω,το press gr ασχοληθηκε με την μηνυση απο τον Λιακο στον funel?η επειδη ειναι δημοσιογραφος ασχοληθηκαν ξαφνικα ολοι?


Nαι, ίσως θα έπρεπε να έχει μεγάλο μούσι (Μάκης, Τσε), που δίνει ενα πιο αγωνιστικό χαρακτήρα, ακόμα και να ντυθεί ίσως στα χακί. Η' απο την άλλη, να ξυριστεί, αυτό το ντεμί σεζόν μου τα χαλάει, να φορέσει κοστούμι της προκοπής όχι να τον φοράει, και να προσλάβει και μερικούς media specialists, και τον Κούγια...


Επειτα ένα άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι, είναι η διαφορά του μέσου αυτού σε σχέση με τα παραδοσιακά μέσα, εφημερίδες, τηλεόραση, ραδιόφωνο. Ακόμη και στις εφημερίδες, παρόλο που πρέπει να τις αγοράσεις, περνάνε μυνήματα όντας αναρτημένς πχ σε περίπτερα κλπ. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για πληροφόρηση μαζική μονόδρομη. Το ιντερνετ και ta blogs στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν λειτουργούν έτσι. Πρέπει να επιλέξεις να πας στο συγκεκριμένο site, διαφορετικά αυτό δεν έρχεται επάνω σου.




> Συγγνώμη για να καταλάβω τώρα η κομπίνα εναντίον του blog ήταν η εξής.
> Κάποιοι δυσαρεστήθηκαν από τα καυστικά σχόλια, και όταν οι άνθρωποι με δύναμη νευριάζουν κάνουν τα πάντα.
> Όμως δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα μιας και το google δεν τους έδινε στοιχεία.
> Οπότε σκαρφίστηκαν την ιδέα για έναν σικέ τελείως εκβιασμό. Δηλαδή για να μάθω πια τον ιδιοκτήτη ενός blog αρκεί να στείλω ένα απειλητικό email στο δικό μου email account και να γράψω 2-3 comments εναντίων μου στο blog. Μα είμαστε σοβαροι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Μετά από αυτήν την πρωτοτυπία, μπορούν άνετα αφού έμαθαν την ταυτότητα του ιδιωκτήτη να το "σκίσουν " σε μυνήσεις για σικοφαντική δυσφίμιση. Και άντε γεια bloggers.


Μπορεί κάλιστα να είχε υπάρξει εκβιασμός. Θα μπορούσε πχ να πεί κάποιος, κοίτα να δείς Τρεχαγυρευόπουλε, εαν δεν μου σκάσεις Χ εκατ ευρώ, θα στείλω το DVD στον Θέμο. Η' στο Μάκη.... Και να πηδήξεις απο το μπαλκόνι για να μην δείς τον διασυρμό σου!!! (οποιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με πραγματικά γεγονότα είναι τελείως φανταστική). Τι λές εσύ; Εγινε έλεγχος στο σπίτι του Θέμου; Του Μάκη ίσως; Της εφημερίδος; Του στούντιο των τηλεοπτικών εκπομπών που χρησιμοποιούν για να ποστάρουν, ε σόρυ, να εκπέμπουν υλικό μήπως;

----------


## shaq141a

Να ρωτήσω τώρα, οι ιδιοκτήτες του press-gr, έχουν δικαιωμα να κάνουν μύνηση στο google σύμφωνα με το αμερικανικό δίκαιο; Δηλαδή το να μπορείς να μάθεις την ταυτότητα του ιδιοκτήτη ενος blog στέλνοντας στον εαυτό σου ένα εκφοβιστικό email είναι χουντική πρακτική.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Έχουμε μπερδέψει ορισμένα πράγματα.

Το press-gr αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται δημοσιογραφικό και το γράφουν (ως γνωστόν) δημοσιογράφοι. Κανονικά, οι δημοσιογράφοι των εφημερίδων υπογράφουν τα κείμενά τους και παίρνουν το βάρος της ευθύνης και της απόδειξης. Οταν δεν τα υπογράφουν έχουν λόγο που δεν το κάνουν, είτε καλό είτε (κάποιες φορές) όχι και τόσο καλό.

Στο press-gr η πλειοψηφία των δημοσιευμάτων ήταν ανώνυμα. Και αυτό συνέβαινε όχι επειδή κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι κουρασμένοι από το σύστημα δημοσίευαν εκεί πληροφορίες που το έντυπό τους δεν τους άφηνε να γράψουν. Στην πραγματικότητα, δημοσίευαν εκεί κάθε πιθανή και απίθανη "πληροφορία" που δεν ήταν σε θέση να επαληθεύσουν και άρα δεν θα είχε θέση σε κανένα σοβαρό έντυπο.

Έχουμε λοιπόν ένα καφενείο όπου λέγονται και γράφονται τα πάντα χωρίς έλεγχο, χωρίς απόδειξη, χωρίς διασταύρωση, χωρίς υπογραφή. Εμπιστεύεστε τέτοια ενημέρωση? 
Πάμε παρακάτω.

Τα περί ελευθερίας του διαδικτύου που θίγεται είναι αστεία.
-Οταν στο press-gr εμφανίζεται φωτογραφία του Ζαχόπουλου με την Τσέκου, αυτό είναι ελευθερία του διαδικτύου? 
-Εάν πω "η κυβέρνηση είνα ανίκανη" είναι κριτική και δεν έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να με αγγίξει. Αν πω "ο υπουργός οικονομίας είναι κλέφτης και καταχραστής", πώς να το κάνουμε, αυτό είναι ποινικό αδίκημα. Και το press-gr είναι γεμάτο παρόμοια δημοσιεύματα στα οποία λέγονται πράγματα χωρίς απόδειξη και χωρίς να στηρίζονται κάπου.

Γνωμη μου είναι ότι το press-gr ξεκίνησε ως εναλλακτική πηγή ενημέρωσης (θεμιτό) αλλά στην πορεία χάθηκε η μπάλα και κατέληξε να γράφεται εκεί κάθε πιθανή και απίθανη παπαριά μόνο και μόνο για να βγει κάτι "ζουμερό" που (επαναλαμβάνω) δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφεται πουθενά σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της δεοντολογίας.

Σε άλλα νήματα και πολλές φορές, μέλη του φόρουμ έχουν πει ότι πρέπει να τηρείται η δημοσιογραφική δεοντολογία. Στο δημοσιογραφικό press-gr δεν τηρείται απολύτως τίποτα. Οποιος θέλει γράφει ότι θέλει. Και ενώ αυτό είναι απολύτως δεκτό όταν κάποιος γράφει την άποψή του, δεν είναι θεμιτό όταν γράφει ότι κάποιος έκλεψε, κάποιος δωροδοκήθηκε ή ότι κάποιος είναι πράκτορας.

Ξαναλέω, διαχωρίστε ένα φόρουμ ή ένα προσωπικό μπλογκ από ένα "δημοσιογραφικό" site που υποστηρίζει ότι ενημερώνει. Άπαξ και αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται δημοσιογραφικό πρέπει να τηρεί τους βασικούς κανόνες δεοντολογίας.

Τέλος, ωραία τα "θα με συλλάβουν", "Κίνα γίναμε" κλπ. Ομως σκεφτείτε να γινόσαστε στόχος ενός ανώνυμου συκοφάντη απέναντι στον οποίο δεν έχετε καμία επιλογή δράσης και κανεναν απολύτως τρόπο να τον αντικρούσετε. Ξαφνικά, η "ελευθερία" του διαδικτύου γίνεται ασυδοσία. Βέβαια, η ασυδοσία μπορεί να φαίνεται γοητευτική σε έναν 20χρονο φοιτητή. Μόνο που δεν είναι καθόλου νόμιμη.

----------


## Observer

> Εαν υπάρχει συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, και γίνει μήνυση, θα πρέπει το δικαστικό σώμα όχι να επιτεθεί στον υποτιθέμενο συκοφάντη, αλλά να διερευνήσει την αλήθεια ή όχι της συκοφαντίας. Εαν αποδειχθεί ότι είναι πραγματικά συκοφαντία, τότε και μόνον τότε θα διωχθεί ο πραγματικός συκοφάντης στον οποίο θα επιβληθούν και οικονομικά πρόστιμα και για την κάλυψη των εξόδων της έρευνας πλην των άλλων.


Aυτό ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ είναι και το δικό μου σκεπτικό , δυστυχώς αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Δύο είναι οι πιθανοί λόγοι που συμβαίνει αυτό . Είτε η δικονομία και τα διαδικαστικά της δικαιοσύνης είναι για τα μπάζα και μη προσαρμόσιμα στις εξελίξεις και τις πρακτικές των λαμεριών μιας και οι περισσότεροι αδιαφορούν ούτως ή άλλως για τον εκσυγχρονισμό της  ... είτε συμφέρει ως έχει ... για αυτό και συντηρείται η ηλίθια και καταστροφική αυτή πρακτική για τον έλεγχο της πολιτικής και οικονομικής εξουσίας ... σαν άμυνα της εξουσίας και των κολλητών της απέναντι στην δικαιοσύνη .
Πιθανολογώ το δεύτερο, ή το βλέπω σαν συνδυασμό με το πρώτο,  διότι κακά τα ψέματα .. στις αντιπρoσωπευτικές "δημοκρατίες" ο μόνος πραγματικός έλεγχος και τιμωρία των ισχυρών , είτε της πολιτικής είτε της οικονομικής είτε οποιασδήποτε άλλης κοινωνικής εξουσίας και δύναμης μπορεί να γίνει μόνο μέσω της δικαιοσύνης, Άπαξ και μπλοκάρεις την δεύτερη ή την διαμορφώσεις έτσι ώστε να μην μπορεί να σε αγγίξει , καθάρισες ... απλά πράγματα.

----------


## shaq141a

> Έχουμε μπερδέψει ορισμένα πράγματα.
> 
> Το press-gr αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται δημοσιογραφικό και το γράφουν (ως γνωστόν) δημοσιογράφοι. Κανονικά, οι δημοσιογράφοι των εφημερίδων υπογράφουν τα κείμενά τους και παίρνουν το βάρος της ευθύνης και της απόδειξης. Οταν δεν τα υπογράφουν έχουν λόγο που δεν το κάνουν, είτε καλό είτε (κάποιες φορές) όχι και τόσο καλό.
> 
> Στο press-gr η πλειοψηφία των δημοσιευμάτων ήταν ανώνυμα. Και αυτό συνέβαινε όχι επειδή κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι κουρασμένοι από το σύστημα δημοσίευαν εκεί πληροφορίες που το έντυπό τους δεν τους άφηνε να γράψουν. Στην πραγματικότητα, δημοσίευαν εκεί κάθε πιθανή και απίθανη "πληροφορία" που δεν ήταν σε θέση να επαληθεύσουν και άρα δεν θα είχε θέση σε κανένα σοβαρό έντυπο.
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν ένα καφενείο όπου λέγονται και γράφονται τα πάντα χωρίς έλεγχο, χωρίς απόδειξη, χωρίς διασταύρωση, χωρίς υπογραφή. Εμπιστεύεστε τέτοια ενημέρωση? 
> Πάμε παρακάτω.
> 
> ...


Οβελίξ δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι ο πιτσιρίκος θα έπρεπε να σαπίζει εδώ και χρόνια στη στενή  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Το να με συκοφαντεί κάποιος ανώνυμος μέσω του internet με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο. Δηλαδή αν αυτός ο ανώνυμος έγραφε σε 10 μαντρότοιχους ότι είμαι ληστής και εκβιαστής τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω; Να φυλάω τους μαντρότοιχους για να μην τα γράφει. Χίλιες φορές καλύτερη η ανωνυμία. Εδώ καταθέτουν μάρτυρες ανώνυμα πια και στην Ελλάδα, αλλά όταν έχουμε ανωνυμία στο internet τα πέρνουν στο κρανίο γιατί δεν μπορεί να ελεγχτεί.

Πρέπει να το καταλάβουν μερικοί. Ανώνυμες καταγγελίες πάντα γινόντουσαν, πάντα θα γίνονται αλλά όσο δεν ελέγχονται από το σύστημα αυτές δεν θα είναι επιθυμητές από τους έχοντες εξουσία.

----------


## dimitris18

> Έχουμε μπερδέψει ορισμένα πράγματα.
> 
> Το press-gr αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται δημοσιογραφικό και το γράφουν (ως γνωστόν) δημοσιογράφοι. Κανονικά, οι δημοσιογράφοι των εφημερίδων υπογράφουν τα κείμενά τους και παίρνουν το βάρος της ευθύνης και της απόδειξης. Οταν δεν τα υπογράφουν έχουν λόγο που δεν το κάνουν, είτε καλό είτε (κάποιες φορές) όχι και τόσο καλό.
> 
> Στο press-gr η πλειοψηφία των δημοσιευμάτων ήταν ανώνυμα. Και αυτό συνέβαινε όχι επειδή κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι κουρασμένοι από το σύστημα δημοσίευαν εκεί πληροφορίες που το έντυπό τους δεν τους άφηνε να γράψουν. Στην πραγματικότητα, δημοσίευαν εκεί κάθε πιθανή και απίθανη "πληροφορία" που δεν ήταν σε θέση να επαληθεύσουν και άρα δεν θα είχε θέση σε κανένα σοβαρό έντυπο.
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν ένα καφενείο όπου λέγονται και γράφονται τα πάντα χωρίς έλεγχο, χωρίς απόδειξη, χωρίς διασταύρωση, χωρίς υπογραφή. Εμπιστεύεστε τέτοια ενημέρωση? 
> Πάμε παρακάτω.
> 
> ...


μια χαρά τα λες ρε φίλε το press-gr είναι *καφενείο* ΔΕΝ είναι έγκριτη εφημερίδα και για αυτό ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπόκειται στον έλεγχο του ΕΣΡ. Αν βάλουμε και στα "καφενεία" τον αστυνόμο θα χαθεί κάθε δημοκρατική ελευθερία. 



Off Topic


		Πως το επάγγελμα του δημοσιογράφου κατέληξε από ένα επάγγελεμα κύρους σε ένα επάγγελμα "ξεπεσμένο" και συνώνυμο με λέξεις όπως διαφθορά και ασχετοσύνης;

----------


## anon

Εχει σοβαρές διαφορές απο την κλασσική δημοσιογραφία per se, ώστε να μην θεωρούμε ότι μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο. Δημοσιογραφικό είναι υπο την έννοια ότι φαίρνει ειδήσεις καταγγελίες κλπ.

1) Απέχει απο την κλασσική δημοσιογραφία, γιατί δεν έχει σκοπό το κέρδος (όπως τόσα εκδοτικά συμφέροντα). Ακόμα και εαν γίνει πολύ διάσημο, που με τις ιστορίες αυτές σίγουρα ανέβασαν την επισκεψιμότητα του κατα πολύ, θα απέχει παρασάγγας απο μια εφημερίδα, τηλεόραση ή ραδιόφωνο.

2) Επειδή είναι αμφίδρομο, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει σχολιασμός απο άλλους.

3) Οσοι γράφουν ή σχολιάζουν θέματα δεν είναι απαραίτητα δημοσιογράφοι. Διαφορετικά είναι σα να λέμε ότι στο ADSLGR είναι πληροφορικάριοι μόνο... 

4) Δεν τηρείται δημοσιογραφική δεοντολογία, γιατί δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με την παραδοσιακή δημοσιογραφία. Γιαυτό σωστά δεν έχει την ενλόγω δεοντολογία. Οι γράφοντες επίσης δεν αποκομίζουν μπιμπικίνια όπως οι κλασσικοί δημοσιογράφοι, που ακόμη και τις κηδείες εαν γράφουν στην εφημερίδα, κάτι παίρνουν. 

Και εν ολίγοις είναι αυτό που λένε οι προηγούμενοι. Ενα καφενείο. Ιντερνετικό μέρος συνομιλίας κλπ. Εχεις πάει σε καφενείο παραδοσιακό που συχνάζουν ΚΑΠΗ και όχι τα κυριλέ της νεολαίας; Μέχρι που πλακώνονται στο ξύλο για διαφορές, το τι ακούς δε άστο καλύτερα. 


Στο μόνο που θα συμφωνήσω είναι ότι υπάρχει πολύ χυδαιότητα, ειδικά στα σχόλια, και οι διαχειριστές θα έπρεπε χυδαία μηνήματα να τα σβήνουν. Αλλο πράγμα η χυδαιότητα, που δεν χρειάζεται, και άλλο οι καταγγελίες. Και εδώ έχουμε περιπτώσεις ατόμων που έχουν εκφραστεί με χυδαίο, ρατσιστικό και εν γένει άσχημο τρόπο, γενικά ή σε άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, και γιαυτό υπάρχουν οι διαχειριστές για να μην αφήνουν τέτοια φαινόμενα να υπονομεύουν το επίπεδο των συζητήσεων. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν είδα στο press-gr αντιθέτως τρομερά μεγάλη χυδαιότητα και προσωπικές επιθέσεις μεταξύ μελών - συνομιλητών... Αυτό θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν και δεν νομίζω ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή θα μπορούσε κανείς να χαρακτηρίσει τους διαχειρηστές ότι ασκούν λογοκρισία. Επίσης μπορεί κάποια θέματα που αναρτώνται να είναι καραμπινάτα ψεύδη, δηλαδή να φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, ή να αναρτώνται ιστορίες για λόγους προσωπικής επίθεσης. Αυτό φαίνεται αμέσως, και θα μπορούσαν να το διαχειριστούν. Για τα τελευταία θέματα τους καταδικάζω, αλλά αυτά δεν σταχειολογούν αστυνομικές επιδρομές και άλλα τέτοια τινά και ευτράπελα. Θα γίνουμε πάλι περίγελος παγκοσμίως, όπως τότε που προσπάθησαν να κλείσουν τα ουφάδικα/ιντερνέτ καφέ προσπαθώντας να περιορίσουν τα φρουτάκια.

----------


## dimitris18

> Στο μόνο που θα συμφωνήσω είναι ότι υπάρχει πολύ χυδαιότητα, ειδικά στα σχόλια, και οι διαχειριστές θα έπρεπε χυδαία μηνήματα να τα σβήνουν. Αλλο πράγμα η χυδαιότητα, που δεν χρειάζεται, και άλλο οι καταγγελίες. Και εδώ έχουμε περιπτώσεις ατόμων που έχουν εκφραστεί με χυδαίο, ρατσιστικό και εν γένει άσχημο τρόπο, γενικά ή σε άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, και γιαυτό υπάρχουν οι διαχειριστές για να μην αφήνουν τέτοια φαινόμενα να υπονομεύουν το επίπεδο των συζητήσεων. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν είδα στο press-gr αντιθέτως τρομερά μεγάλη χυδαιότητα και προσωπικές επιθέσεις μεταξύ μελών - συνομιλητών... Αυτό θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν και δεν νομίζω ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή θα μπορούσε κανείς να χαρακτηρίσει τους διαχειρηστές ότι ασκούν λογοκρισία. Επίσης μπορεί κάποια θέματα που αναρτώνται να είναι καραμπινάτα ψεύδη, δηλαδή να φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, ή να αναρτώνται ιστορίες για λόγους προσωπικής επίθεσης. Αυτό φαίνεται αμέσως, και θα μπορούσαν να το διαχειριστούν. Για τα τελευταία θέματα τους καταδικάζω, αλλά αυτά δεν σταχειολογούν αστυνομικές επιδρομές και άλλα τέτοια τινά και ευτράπελα. Θα γίνουμε πάλι περίγελος παγκοσμίως, όπως τότε που προσπάθησαν να κλείσουν τα ουφάδικα/ιντερνέτ καφέ προσπαθώντας να περιορίσουν τα φρουτάκια.


συνφωνώ αλλά μάλλον ήταν τεχνικό το πρόβλημα. Το να ελέγχεις πάνω από 2000 σχόλια που δημοσιέυονται καθημερινά είναι κάτι το αδύνατο για κάτι που το κάνεις ερασιτεχνικά και δεν πληρώνεσαι για αυτό, για σκεφτείτε το λίγο. Έπειτα ποιος δεν θυμάται τον Νίκο Δήμου που παράτησε το bloging λόγω της κούρασης του moderation και των σχολίων γενικά....

----------


## Observer

> Τέλος, ωραία τα "θα με συλλάβουν", "Κίνα γίναμε" κλπ. Ομως σκεφτείτε να γινόσαστε στόχος ενός ανώνυμου συκοφάντη απέναντι στον οποίο δεν έχετε καμία επιλογή δράσης και κανεναν απολύτως τρόπο να τον αντικρούσετε. Ξαφνικά, η "ελευθερία" του διαδικτύου γίνεται ασυδοσία. Βέβαια, η ασυδοσία μπορεί να φαίνεται γοητευτική σε έναν 20χρονο φοιτητή. Μόνο που δεν είναι καθόλου νόμιμη.


 *Στον ανώνυμο συκοφάντη μπορείς να απαντήσεις ζητώντας του να δημοσιεύσει απλά τα στοιχεία του* , οπότε εάν δεν το κάνει μένει αυτός εκτεθειμένος και όχι εσύ (τόσο απλά !)
  Από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου .... βάζεις στην ζυγαριά την απόπειρα φίμωσης της ελευθερίας του λόγου (το κορυφαίο ίσως αγαθό της δημοκρατίας)  χρησιμοποιώντας σαν "φόβητρο" τι ! .. την καταγγελία του ανώνυμου συκοφάντη !!!!!!!!!!
  Και τι πάει να πει ... "δεν έχετε καμία επιλογή δράσης " !!!!!! 
Σου ανέφερα ήδη μία που ξεμπερδεύει και εκθέτει στα γρήγορα τον κακόβουλο και τον λασπολόγο, αλλά πέραν αυτής υπάρχουν και τα δικονομικά μέσα για να προστατευτεί κάποιος από την συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση και μάλιστα η δικονομία του δίνει και το πλεονέκτημα να ΚΡΥΦΤΕΙ και να αποκτήσει πλεονέκτημα απειλής και φίμωσης του καταγγέλοντα (μέσω αγωγών) .. ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε με το που επικαλείσαι "συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση" στην δικαιοσύνη , η δικαιοσύνη να εξετάζει εάν όντως υφίσταται μία τέτοια εξετάζοντας την καταγγελία του πρώτου πριν τον σύρει στο σκαμνί !!!! .. μόνο τότε θα έμπαινε κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του και μόνο τότε θα μιλούσαμε για κάποια ισοροπία ανάμεσα στην ελευθερία του λόγου και της καταγγελίας ... και την προστασία του ατόμου από την κακόβουλη χρήση της . Τώρα τι να πούμε φίλε μου ? .. δεν υπάρχει αντικείμενο προς συζήτηση στην ουσία. Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πολύ συγκεκριμένα . Όποιος καταγγείλει κάτι που ενοχλήσει ανθρώπους εξουσίας και συμφέροντα θα τον λιώσουν με τις ευλογίες της ΕΙΔΙΚΑ διαμορφωμένης δικονομικής και δικαστικής διαδικασίας και είτε είναι αληθής η καταγγελία είτε ψευδής τα συμφέροντα θα μείνουν ανέπαφα και ο καταγγέλων (που δεν είναι εξίσου οικονομικά ισχυρός και διαπλεκόμενος ή του συναφιού ) θα εξοντωθεί εργασιακά, οικονομικά, επαγγελματικά και ίσως βρεθεί και στην ψειρού .

----------


## 21century

Το είχε τονίσει πολλές φορές ο Δήμου και κάπου έιχε δίκιο. Εδώ όμως σημασάι έχει να δούμε τι θα αποδειχθεί στο τέλος για αυτό μηδενα προ του τέλους μακάριζε...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ενα δημοσιογραφικό site, όπως σαφέστατα αυτοπροσδιορίζεται το press-gr, οφείλει να λειτουργεί με κάποιους κανόνες. Δεν έχει σημασία αν πληρώνεται κάποιος. Η αλήθεια μιας είδησης δεν μετράται από το αν ο συντάκτης της αμείβεται για αυτήν ή όχι.

Αν οι συντάκτες του press-gr είναι απληρωτοι ερασιτέχνες, τότε ας τους αντιμετωπίζουμε ως ερασιτέχνες και όχι ως δημοσιογράφους. Η ενημέρωση είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να την εμπιστευόμαστε σε ανώνυμους απλήρωτους bloggers. 

Οποιος στην Ελλάδα μιλάει για φίμωση της ελευθερίας του λόγου είναι αστείος. Ολημερίς και ολονυχτίς σε κάποιο ραδιόφωνο, κάποιο κανάλι, κάποιο μπλογκ, κάποιο φόρουμ, κάποιο καφενείο είναι μαζεμένοι 10-20 νοματαίοι και μιλάνε για ότι να' ναι. Ας μη λέμε υπερβολές λοιπόν, μια ματιά αρκεί. 

Αν λοιπόν, όπως συμφώνησαν ήδη κάποια μέλη, το press-gr είναι καφενείο τότε ας μην το αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν πηγή ενημέρωσης. Ομως οι συντάκτες του πηγή ενημέρωσης το αποκαλούν και μάλιστα σοβαρή. 

Έχουμε λοιπόν ένα καφενείο του οποίου οι ρήτορες υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν είναι καφενείο αλλά εναλλακτική εφημερίδα. Σόρι, κε Καψαμπέλη. Δεν μπορείς να είσαι διευθυντής σε κάτι που είναι ταυτόχρονα εφημερίδα και καφενείο. Αν θες να είσαι εφημερίδα τήρησε τους κανόνες. Αν θες να είσαι καφενείο δικαίωμά σου αλλά μην περιμένεις να σε πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά.

----------


## dimitris18

> Αν λοιπόν, όπως συμφώνησαν ήδη κάποια μέλη, το press-gr είναι καφενείο τότε ας μην το αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν πηγή ενημέρωσης. Ομως οι συντάκτες του πηγή ενημέρωσης το αποκαλούν και μάλιστα σοβαρή.


Και γω λέω ότι κατέβηκα από τον Άρη. Δεν με πιστεύετε; Θα ανοίξω έναν ολόκληρο λογαριασμό google και θα το γράψω ανώνυμα στο blog μου. Πόσο περισσότερη αξιοπιστία θα θέλατε; 

Τι λέμε ρε παιδιά οι άνθρωποι δεν καταδέχονται να πληρώσουν $9 τον χρόνο για ένα domain name τι αξιοποστία μου λέτε και πράσινα άλογα. Καφενείο είναι η ιστοσελίδα και έτσι την αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι εκτός βέβαια από τις αρχές...

Όσο αναφορά πάντως την ατομική ελευθερία δεν είναι καθόλου γραφικό να πεις ότι η Ελλάδα έχει κάποια προβλήματα με αυτό. Άλλωστε υπάρχουν εκθέσεις από διεθνείς οργανισμούς που κάνουν λόγο για κάποιες καταπιέσεις προς συγκεκριμένες (κυρίως) ομάδες πλυθησμού κλπ  :Whistle:

----------


## skapetis

> ΟΚ!
> Θα πρεπεi skapetis να το κάνες αν σε απελευθερώνεις.
> Βρίσε με, και λασπολόγησέ με!
> ...
> 
> 
> (φυσικά δεν έχω κάτι εναντίον του skapetis)



Φίλε μου κανείς δεν έχει τίποτα με κανένα. Το ζήτημα είναι σοβαρό και ο καθένας εκφράζει τη γνώμη του. Εγώ ισχυρίζομαι ότι η ανωνυμία του ιντερνετ δεν μπορεί να μας απαλλάσσει απο τις ευθύνες αυτών που γράφουμε, είτε έχουμε δίκαιο είτε όχι.

Εσύ μπορεί να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου ικανό να υπερασπιστεί την υπόληψή σου. Θεωρείς όμως δεδομένο ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας έχουν αυτή την ικανότητα? Όταν κάποιος καταγγέλλει κάτι, πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να το αποδείξει. Αυτός πρέπει να αποδεικνύει ότι ο άλλος είναι ελέφαντας, όχι ο άλλος ότι δεν είναι.

Μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΧΥΖ blogger να καταφέρεται κατά του ισχυρού υπουργού οικονομίας, του πλούσιου μεγαλοδημοσιογράφου ή του ζάπλουτου μεγαλοεπιχειρηματία και να λέμε όλοι ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ. (κι εγώ το λέω μην νομίζεις)

Αν αύριο ο QWE blogger τα βάλει άδικα με την αθώα οικογένεια του καθένα μας και την ξεφτυλίσει  (λέω τώρα ένα χαζό παράδειγμα) αναρωτιέμαι αν θα αντιδράσουμε έτσι και αν τότε θα ζητάμε την προστασία των αρχών ...

----------


## dimitris18

Διαβάστε και την άποψη του Νίκου Δήμου όπως δημοσιεύεται στην Ελευθεροτυπία.

*Ασυδοσία = ελευθερία*
Ασυδοσία είναι το άλλο όνομα της ελευθερίας. Συνήθως το χρησιμοποιούν οι εχθροί της, για να την συκοφαντήσουν και να την καταστείλουν. Τα μπλογκς – δηλαδή η δυνατότητα κάθε ανθρώπου να γίνει εκδότης του εαυτού του – είναι η μεγαλύτερη δημοκρατική κατάκτηση στην ιστορία. Στα 100.000.000 ιστολόγια σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και ελάχιστα ρυπαρογραφικά  ή συκοφαντικά, όπως υπάρχουν και ανάμεσα στα έντυπα. Πρότεινε κανείς να καταργηθούν  ή να λογοκρίνονται τα έντυπα;
Σε περιπτώσεις ανομίας, η ανωνυμία των μπλόγκερ εύκολα αίρεται και μπορούν πάντα να εφαρμοστούν οι ισχύοντες νόμοι. Δεν χρειάζεται άλλη νομοθεσία ούτε έκτακτα μέτρα.

----------


## sperxios

> Έχουμε λοιπόν ένα καφενείο όπου λέγονται και γράφονται τα πάντα χωρίς έλεγχο, χωρίς απόδειξη, χωρίς διασταύρωση, χωρίς υπογραφή. Εμπιστεύεστε τέτοια ενημέρωση?


Οχι!
Δεν την εμπιστευόμαστε.
(Μυαλό έχουμε και κρίση να "φιλτράρουμε" οτι διαβάζουμε)

Πρέπει να την μηνύσουμε?
Όχι, *γιατί δεν ειναι Μέσο *Μαζικής* Ενημέρωσης.*
(απάντησαν και άλλοι στην αντίφασή αυτη)




> Τα περί ελευθερίας του διαδικτύου που θίγεται είναι αστεία.
> -Οταν στο press-gr εμφανίζεται φωτογραφία του Ζαχόπουλου με την Τσέκου, αυτό είναι ελευθερία του διαδικτύου?


Παραβάινει *το νόμο περι προσωπικών δεδομένων.*
Και η δεοντολογία μας θα πρέπει να σταματάει εκεί.

Οχι να επεκτείνεται σε οτιδήποτε βλάπτει ένα μεγαλόσχημο
Αυτο που γράφεται συχνά εδω μέσα _<<...μην γράφουμε ονόματα...>>_
το θεωρώ συνέπεια του σημερινού καταπιεστικού νομικού πλαισίου.

Δηλαδή να μην κρίνουμε τον Κούγια για τα πρακτέα του, επειδή είναι δικηγόρος?
Η αυτολογοκρισία είναι η χειρότερη μορφή λογοκρισίας.





> -Εάν πω "η κυβέρνηση είνα ανίκανη" είναι κριτική και δεν έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να με αγγίξει. Αν πω "ο υπουργός οικονομίας είναι κλέφτης και καταχραστής", πώς να το κάνουμε, αυτό είναι ποινικό αδίκημα. Και το press-gr είναι γεμάτο παρόμοια δημοσιεύματα στα οποία λέγονται πράγματα χωρίς απόδειξη και χωρίς να στηρίζονται κάπου.


Δηλαδή αν δεν έχουμε απόδείξεις, τότε να μην μιλάμε καθόλου, ε?
Αυτό λέγεται ΦΙΜΩΣΗ.

Δεν επάρχει παγκόσμια καθολικός ορισμός για τα ποινικά αδικήματα,
και εδώ συζητάμε για αυτό ακριβώς.

Αν θα πρέπει να απειλούμαστε με τον πέλεκυ της (συκοφαντική) δυσφήμισης.




> Σε άλλα νήματα και πολλές φορές, μέλη του φόρουμ έχουν πει ότι πρέπει να τηρείται η δημοσιογραφική δεοντολογία. Στο δημοσιογραφικό press-gr δεν τηρείται απολύτως τίποτα. Οποιος θέλει γράφει ότι θέλει. Και ενώ αυτό είναι απολύτως δεκτό όταν κάποιος γράφει την άποψή του, δεν είναι θεμιτό όταν γράφει ότι κάποιος έκλεψε, κάποιος δωροδοκήθηκε ή ότι κάποιος είναι πράκτορας.


Γιατί?
Ανώνυμα τα γράφει!
Δεν ζητάει να επέμβει ο εσαγγελέας.

Αν θέλουν οι επαγγελματίες δημοσιογράφοι να το ψάξουν, 
και υστερα ας πάνε αυτοί στον εισαγγελέα.




> Τέλος, ωραία τα "θα με συλλάβουν", "Κίνα γίναμε" κλπ. Ομως σκεφτείτε να γινόσαστε στόχος ενός ανώνυμου συκοφάντη απέναντι στον οποίο δεν έχετε καμία επιλογή δράσης και κανεναν απολύτως τρόπο να τον αντικρούσετε. Ξαφνικά, η "ελευθερία" του διαδικτύου γίνεται ασυδοσία. Βέβαια, η ασυδοσία μπορεί να φαίνεται γοητευτική σε έναν 20χρονο φοιτητή. Μόνο που δεν είναι καθόλου νόμιμη.


Καμία επιλογή δράσης???
*Μεγάλη πλάνη.*

_Αν σου επιτεθεί το κράτος ή οι δημοσιογράφοι, τότε δεν έχεις <<καμία επιλογή δράσης>>.
_
Στο ιντερνετ μπορείς να απαντήσεις με χίλιους τρόπους!
Εκτός και αν οσα σου καταμαρτυρούν, ευσταθούν...

----------


## GTS

> Έχουμε μπερδέψει ορισμένα πράγματα.
> 
> Το press-gr αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται δημοσιογραφικό και το γράφουν (ως γνωστόν) δημοσιογράφοι. Κανονικά, οι δημοσιογράφοι των εφημερίδων υπογράφουν τα κείμενά τους και παίρνουν το βάρος της ευθύνης και της απόδειξης. Οταν δεν τα υπογράφουν έχουν λόγο που δεν το κάνουν, είτε καλό είτε (κάποιες φορές) όχι και τόσο καλό.
> 
> * Στο press-gr η πλειοψηφία των δημοσιευμάτων ήταν ανώνυμα. Και αυτό συνέβαινε όχι επειδή κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι κουρασμένοι από το σύστημα δημοσίευαν εκεί πληροφορίες που το έντυπό τους δεν τους άφηνε να γράψουν. Στην πραγματικότητα, δημοσίευαν εκεί κάθε πιθανή και απίθανη "πληροφορία" που δεν ήταν σε θέση να επαληθεύσουν και άρα δεν θα είχε θέση σε κανένα σοβαρό έντυπο.
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν ένα καφενείο όπου λέγονται και γράφονται τα πάντα χωρίς έλεγχο, χωρίς απόδειξη, χωρίς διασταύρωση, χωρίς υπογραφή. Εμπιστεύεστε τέτοια ενημέρωση? 
> Πάμε παρακάτω.
> 
> ...


Φίλτατε, θα αναφερθώ μόνο στα τονισμένα από εμένα γραπτά σου....Να σε ρωτήσω λοιπόν: 

Στις κλασσικές εφημερίδες, είναι όλα τα άρθρα ενυπόγραφα? 

Γράφονται σε όλες τις εφημερίδες ΜΟΝΟ διασταυρωμένες πληροφορίες? Τότε "πληροφορίες" τύπου 

«Είναι πρόεδρος Αρχής και σε αντίθεση με τους συναδέλφους του που συνήθως  ελέγχονται για τις υπερβολικές τους αμοιβές έχει άλλο... χούι. Ποιο είναι αυτό;  Απλώς τις αμοιβές τις παίρνει σε "είδος", και τι είδος! Δίμετρο και με ξανθά  μαλλιά!»

τι είναι? Ενυπόγραφες και διασταυρωμένες?

Όσο για αυτό που λες για τις φωτό του Ζαχό, έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. Μόνο που δε λες ποιος τις δημοσίευσε φόρα παρτίδα σε δημόσια θέα.

Τα (αποδεδειγμένα) ψέμματα της Τρέμης, του Πρετεντέρη, του Κουκοδήμου, του Θέμου (μη τον λέτε Θεμιστοκλή, βρωμίζει ένα ένδοξο όνομα) σε ποια δεοντολογία ανήκουν?

Απορίες ενός φτωχού μυαλού

----------


## skapetis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από greece_gus  
> Πρόκειται καθαρά για μεθόδευση.. ο Νόμος 2225/1994 προβλέπει μόνον κακουργηματικές πράξεις για να επιτευχθεί η άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών και μία από αυτές είναι και η εκβίαση..
> 
> Με δεδομένο ότι η εξύβριση και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση δεν εμπίπτουν στα ανωτέρω, εφευρέθηκε η εκβίαση για να στοιχειοθετηθεί η άρση του απορρήτου..εάν ήμουν στην θέση του Καψαμπέλη, θα βομβάρδιζα με αγωγές και τον κάθε Θέμο και Διαμαντίδη...


Διαβάζοντας λίγο πιο προσεκτικά το θρεντ, νομίζω ότι το παραπάνω λέει πολλά. Τελικά αν ο νόμος προστατεύει το απόρρητο ακόμα κι αν μιλάμε για "εξύβριση και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση" η όλη ιστορία στηρίχθηκε αποκλειστικά στον (υποτιθέμενο) εκβιασμό. Μένει σ'αυτούς που τον καταμαρτυρούν να το αποδείξουν αν έχουν στοιχεία. Άρα οτιδήποτε άλλο κι αν λέμε εμείς εδώ δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία πέρα του αν και κατά πόσο υπήρξε μεθόδευση κάποιων για να στήσουν μια ανύπαρκτη ιστορία.

Από κει και πέρα ο Καψαμπέλης, μπορεί να τους μηνύσει και να απαιτήσει την αποκατάστασή του κλπ σύμφωνα και με το σύνταγμα που παρέθεσε κάποιος νωρίτερα. 

Αν και νομίζω ότι τελικά από αυτή την ιστορία μόνο κερδισμένος μπορεί να βγει, από κει που δεν τον ήξερε κανένας έγινε πρώτη φίρμα και πιθανώς σύντομα να είναι περιζήτητος ...

----------


## shaq141a

> Έχω μερικές απορίες: τι σχέση έχουν τα δυο απειλητικά –και βλακώδη- ανώνυμα μέιλ που ισχυρίζεται πως έλαβε ο δημοσιογράφος του «Βήματος» με το Press-Gr; Δεν θα μπορούσε να τα έχει στείλει ο οποιοσδήποτε; Δηλαδή, αν εγώ λάβω ένα ανώνυμο μέιλ από κάποιον που υποστηρίζει πως είναι υπουργός της Νέας Δημοκρατίας θα το πιστέψω; Πώς θα συνδεθούν τα ανώνυμα σχόλια εναντίον του δημοσιογράφου στο Press-Gr –που θα μπορούσε να τα έχει γράψει ακόμα και ο ίδιος- με τα απειλητικά μέιλ; Αυτός που ζητούσε χρήματα από τον δημοσιογράφο πώς ήξερε και τα δυο του μέιλ; Μήπως ήταν φίλος του; Μήπως ήταν ο ίδιος; Γιατί αυτός που έστειλε τα μέιλ και ζητούσε χρήματα σταμάτησε να στέλνει μέιλ; Δεν τα ήθελε τα χρήματα πια; Γιατί o δημοσιογράφος δεν απάντησε στον εκβιαστή πως θα του δώσει τα χρήματα ώστε να συμφωνήσει με την αστυνομία και να τον παγιδέψουν; Μήπως επειδή κανείς ποτέ δεν ζήτησε πραγματικά χρήματα και δεν εκβίασε τον δημοσιογράφο αλλά το μόνο που χρειαζόταν ο δημοσιογράφος ήταν αυτά τα δυο μέιλ για να στηρίξει το επιχείρημά του; Μήπως αυτός ήταν ο τρόπος για να πειστεί η Google πως είχαν διαπραχθεί εγκληματικές πράξεις κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα και να γίνει άρση απορρήτου επικοινωνιών για το Press-Gr; Μήπως ο δημοσιογράφος είχε ήδη κάνει συμφωνία με υψηλά ιστάμενο πολιτικό πρόσωπο και πρώην συνάδελφό του; Μήπως ο στόχος ήταν το Press-Gr και όλα τα άλλα είναι κουραφέξαλα; Μήπως τώρα στόχος είναι η ελευθερία της έκφρασης στο Διαδίκτυο; Γιατί ο δημοσιογράφος έχει αναλάβει τον ρόλο του εκπροσώπου Τύπου της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας; Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτές που γράφει ο δημοσιογράφος για το πλαστό βίντεο της υπόθεσης Ζαχόπουλου; Αφού όλοι ξέρουν πως το έφτιαξε ένας φοιτητής στη Βρετανία για να γελοιοποιήσει τα ήδη γελοιοποιημένα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ. *Και κάτι ακόμα: αυτό το «Λούμπεν ενημέρωση» που έχει το «Βήμα» στο πρωτοσέλιδό του, ας το κρατήσει καθημερινά – χαρακτηρίζει απόλυτα την εφημερίδα.*



 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## argonaut

> Έχουμε μπερδέψει ορισμένα πράγματα.
> 
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν ένα καφενείο όπου λέγονται και γράφονται τα πάντα χωρίς έλεγχο, χωρίς απόδειξη, χωρίς διασταύρωση, χωρίς υπογραφή. Εμπιστεύεστε τέτοια ενημέρωση? 
> Πάμε παρακάτω.
> 
> Τα περί ελευθερίας του διαδικτύου που θίγεται είναι αστεία.
> -Οταν στο press-gr εμφανίζεται φωτογραφία του Ζαχόπουλου με την Τσέκου, αυτό είναι ελευθερία του διαδικτύου? 
> -Εάν πω "η κυβέρνηση είνα ανίκανη" είναι κριτική και δεν έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να με αγγίξει. Αν πω "ο υπουργός οικονομίας είναι κλέφτης και καταχραστής", πώς να το κάνουμε, αυτό είναι ποινικό αδίκημα. Και το press-gr είναι γεμάτο παρόμοια δημοσιεύματα στα οποία λέγονται πράγματα χωρίς απόδειξη και χωρίς να στηρίζονται κάπου.



Δεν είναι καθόλου αστεία.

Πολύ σωστά το παρομοίασες με ένα καφενείο. Γιατί αυτό ακριβώς είναι. 
Ή ακόμη καλλίτερα είναι κάτι που ήταν συνηθισμένο σε άλλες εποχές: Πηγαδάκι στο δρόμο.

Στο καφενείο λέγονται ανακρίβειες, βλακείες, δείχνονται φωτογραφίες και ακούγονται ακόμη και συκοφαντίες για δημόσια πρώσωπα αλλά και ιδιώτες ακόμη και για εσένα. Ιδιαίτερα στην Ελλάδα.
Κανένας δεν κάνει μηνύσεις γιατί απλά δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι λέγεται για αυτόν στο κάθε καφενείο.

Η διαφορά του καφενείου με το Διαδίκτυο έγκειται στην λέξη Google. Γιατί:
1) To Google κρατάει αντίγραφο όλων αυτών που εμφανίζονται στο διαδίκτυο (περίπου)
2) Σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να βρείς αυτά που γράφονται για σένα σε οποιοδήποτε καφενείο του πλανήτη ακόμη και σε άλλη γλώσσα.

Το ανάλογο θα ήταν σε ΚΑΘΕ καφενείο της χώρας ή του πλανήτη να υπήρχε ένας μπάτσος που να άκουγε τις συνομιλίες, να τις κατέγραφε και να μπορούσε να δώσει αναφορά για το αν κάποιος σε συκοφαντεί και ποιός είναι αυτός.
Θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί κανείς και την εποχή της χούντας που σίγουρα στο κάθε καφενείο υπήρχε και ένας χαφιές οπότε δεν χρειάζονταν ο μπάτσος.

Τα θέματα είναι πολλά και πολύπλοκα. 
Για παράδειγμα: αναρτά κάποιος μία πολύ προσβλητική ιστοσελίδα γεμάτη συκοφαντίες η οποία κατεβαίνει μετά από 5 μέρες. Μετά υπάρχει μόνον στο cache του Google. Υπάρχει συκοφαντία ή δεν υπάρχει;

Αν αύριο το press-gr εξαφανιστεί για κάποιο λόγο (πχ καίγεται μία φάρμα servers) από τους servers του Google θα υπάρχει συκοφαντία ή δεν θα υπάρχει;

Επίσης εκείνο που ενοχλεί στην περίπτωση του press-gr είναι η επισκεψιμότητα. Δηλαδή πρόκειται για ένα καφενείο όπου μαζεύονται πολλοί, γίνεται μεγάλη φασαρία και ακούγεται σε όλο το χωριό.
Την ίδια στιγμή μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλα blogs τα οποία λένε τα ίδια και επειδή τα ξέρει μόνον η παρέα του ιδιοκτήτη κανένας δεν ασχολείται. Ή μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλα blogs τα οποία να λένε ότι ο τάδε υπουργός είναι κλέφτης αλλά με τόσο περιφραστικό τρόπο που ούτε η αναζήτηση του Google τα βρίσκει.

Τέλος ένα μεγάλο θέμα είναι το πως η εξουσία και το οργανωμένο κράτος αντιμετωπίζει τα blogs. Για παράδειγμα μπούκαραν στον σπίτι του Καψάμπελη και έψαχναν τον υπολογιστή του. Να βρούνε τι;;;
Δηλαδή αν κάποιος κάνει μήνυση για δυσφήμιση σε εφημερίδα πηγαίνει η αστυνομία στα γραφεία της και ψάχνει όλους του υπολογιστές των δημοσιογράφων της;
Πηγαίνει στα πιεστήρια; Παλιότερα θα έψαχναν τις τυπογραφικές πλάκες;

Τώρα γιατί μπουκάρει το κράτος στο σπίτι του blogger όταν μάλιστα γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι το blog φιλοξενείται σε servers που βρίσκονται σε άλλη χώρα;

Υπάρχουν λοιπόν 2 απόψεις. 

Η μία λέει ότι τα blogs είναι καφενεία όπου ο καθένας λέει ότι του καπνίσει. Άμα θέλεις μπαίνεις στο καφενείο αυτό. Άμα θέλεις και είσαι αργόσχολος σταματάς στο πηγαδάκι. Λες την άποψη σου και παραμένεις ανώνυμος. Και ξέρεις πάντα ότι πρόκειται για κουβέντες του καφενείου και τους δίνεις την βαρύτητα που εσύ κρίνεις.
Αυτό είναι η ελευθερία των blogs. ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ. Πέρα από κάθε κρατική εξουσία.

Η άλλη άποψη λέει ότι τα blogs ισοδυναμούν με δημόσια εκφορά άποψης. Θα πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει κάποιος που κρίνει αν αυτό που γράφεται είναι παράνομο, προσβάλλει τα χρηστά ήθη, προσβάλλει την υπόληψη κάποιου ατόμου, συκοφαντεί πολιτικό, βλασφημεί τα θεία, υβρίζει το έθνος και το πολίτευμα κλπ, κλπ. Κάθε άποψη είναι επώνυμη και ο καθένας είναι προσωπικά υπεύθυνος για οτιδήποτε γράψει. Ιδωτικός χώρος στο Διαδίκτυο δεν υφίσταται. Τα πάντα μπορούν να ελεγχθούν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από την κρατική εξουσία.

Μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## dimig33

Έχουν ειπωθεί πάρα πολλά σωστά επιχειρήματα υπέρ της ελευθερίας έως ασυδοσίας στο ιντερνετ και δεν θέλω να τα επαναλάβω.
Θέλω να σχολιάσω απλά το ζήτημα αν κινδυνεύει ο "ανυπεράσπιστος πολίτης" από την ανώνυμη ασυδοσία. Σαφώς και κινδυνεύουν και τα "πρόβατα" σε ένα βαθμό. Το ζήτημα είναι αν βάζουμε το λύκο (δηλ. την εξουσία) να τα (μας) φυλάει.
Είναι ένας πρωτόγνωρος κίνδυνος αυτός, που τον δημιουργεί και τον πολλαπλασιάζει το ινερνέτ? Όσοι το ισχυρίζονται αυτό ας αναρωτηθούν πώς είναι να ζούν σε μια σχετικά κλειστή τοπική κοινωνία και πόσο κινδυνεύουν να καταστραφούν άνθρωποι που θα πέσουν στα στόματα των κουτσομπόληδων του χωριού. Η ανάπτυξη των πόλεων ελάφρυνε την πίεση του κουτσομπολιού πάνω στους απλούς ανθρώπους. Διευκρινίζω: ΔΕΝ σταμάτησε το κουτσομπολιό στις πόλεις και οι κακεντρέχειες (αντίθετα πολλαπλασιάστηκαν) αλλά πολύ περισότερο οι άνθρωποι μπορούσαν να τις αγνοούν λόγω της πολυκοσμίας και της ανωνυμίας. Χωρίς να εξαφανίζεται ο κίνδυνος, αυτή η αδυναμία της κακεντρέχειας να σε πλήξει πολλαπλασιάζεται πολύ περισσότερο με το ιντερνετ. Και λόγω της πολυκοσμίας (που να τύχει μέσα στην απειρία των ιστολελίδων να πεσει κανείς πάνω σε κάποια ενδεχομένως συκοφαντική εναντίον σου) και λόγω της αξιοπιστίας την οποία δεν έχει κανένας εκ των προτέρων δεδομένη (όπως και οι κουτσομπόλες του χωριού επηρέαζαν ανάλογα με την "αξιοπιστία" τους, το ίδιο η δύναμη των κουτσομπόληδων του ιντερνετ χτίζεται με το χρόνο και δεν είναι δεδομένη για κανένα). Υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που λένε "αυτό είναι αλήθεια γιατί το είπε η τηλεόραση" -πόσοι υπάρχουν που θα πουν το ίδιο για ένα ζήτημα που "το διάβασαν στο ινερνετ" γενικά και αόριστα?
Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, ο κίνδυνος από την ανώνυμη συκοφαντία είναι ελάχιστος για τους απλούς ανθρώπους. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος δεν είναι μην σε συκοφαντήσουν αλλά να μην εκθέσουν προσωπικά σου δεδομένα. Το ενδεχόμενο ένας βαρεμένος επειδή τον παράτησε η γκόμενά του να αρχίζει να βάζει φωτογραφίες της, βίντεο, το όνομά της, το τηλεφωνό της κλπ στο ιντερνετ και να λέει είανι π.......α κλπ είναι δυνατότητα που τη δίνει το ινερνετ. Αλλά νομίζω ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορείς να αντιδράσεις νομικά και να εξαφανίσεις τέτοια στοιχεία. Αντίθετα είσαι τελειως απροστάτευτος αν σε περιλλάβουν τα μεγάλα ΜΜΕ -που υποτίθεται λογοδοτούν και στο νόμο περί Τύπου.
Με δυο λόγια είναι τελείως παράλογο να βάλουμε τον μπάτσο και το δικαστή να μας "προστατεύσει" από τις κουτσομπόλες του "χωριού" μας που λέγεται ιντερνετ (όσο παράλογος θα ήταν ένας νόμος εναντίον της συκοφαντικής δυσφήμησης μέσω του ...κουτσομπολιού στο χωριό!). Οι ισχυροί που κινδυνεύουν, αν είναι εντάξει μπορούν να προστατευτούν και να υπερασπίσουν την αξιοπιστία τους -οι όποιοες συκοφαντίες πέφτουν στο κενό. Κάθε νόμος περιορισμού της ελευθερίας και της ασυδοσίας στο ιντερνετ, απλά θα τους δώσει τη δύναμη να βουλώνουν τα στόματα όλων μας όπως το έχουν ήδη καταφέρει στα ΜΜΕ και γενικότερα σε ότι απαιτεί χρήμα και δύναμη για να μπορείς να μιλήσεις.

ΥΓ. Υπάρχει μια πραγματικά ασύδοτη "ανωνυμία" που κανει δεν τολμαει να την αγγίξει: την ανωνυμία των μετόχων στις ΑΕ. Ας βγουν να μας πουν ποιοι είναι οι εγκληματίες που ρίχνουν αεροπλάνα, βουλιάζουν καράβια, ρίχνουν οικογένιες στην ανεργία. Μπορεί ο καθένας να βρίζει την Ολυμπιακή αλλά κανένας δεν τολμάει να πει ποτέ ούτε λέξη για μια τόση δα καθυστέρηση πτήσης της Agean. Μόνο στο ιντερνετ (σε ένα ένα μερος του) μπορεί να το κάνεις αυτό. Ας το υπερασπίσουμε.
ΥΓ2 Δηλώνω ευχάριστα έκπληκτος από την "ταξική" οπτική ματιά πολλών σχολίων :Smile:

----------


## sperxios

@argonaut και dimig33  :One thumb up: 

Και να συμπληρώσω οτι _ότι το να σε συκοφαντούν <<τα πηγαδάκια στο δρόμο>> είναι χειρότερα,_ 
αφού αυτά είναι χρονικές συμπτώσεις όπου ότι ειπώθηκε δεν ανασκευάζετε, και στιγματίζει τον στόχο των συκοφαντιών χωρίς πολλάεριθώρια αντίδρασης.

Το ιντερνετ από την άλλη είναι εφανώς πολύ καλύτερο από πολλές "μικρές κοινωνίες".

Για αυτό και πιστεύω ότι _ο νόμος περί συκοφαντίας είναι χρήσιμος για την κοινωνία._
*Αλλά ο νόμος αυτός είναι άχρηστος και πολύ επικίνδυνος στο ιντερνετ.*

----------


## Οβελίξ

Απαντώ συνοπτικά χωρίς quote, για καλύτερη ανάγνωση.

Το press-gr ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι διαδραστικό ΜΜΕ. Μάλιστα, γράφεται από δημοσιογράφους. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι το μπλογκ θα διατηρούσε ένα επίπεδο και μια μορφή αξιοπιστίας. Αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι καφενείο. Συμφωνούμε ως εδώ? Πάμε παρακάτω.

Αν πω στο adslgr  "το μέλος sperxios είναι κλέφτης και παιδεραστής" θα φάω μπαν. Αν πω στο press-gr "ο υπουργός οικονομίας είναι κλέφτης" αυτό είναι ελευθερία του λόγου. Ας μην συγχέουμε την ελευθερία με τη συκοφαντία. Οταν ένας δημοσιογράφος γράφει εναντίον ενός επιχειρηματία πάει να πεί ότι έχει στοιχεία και τα δημοσιεύει να τα δούμε όλοι (και αν υπάρχει ποινική ευθύνη να πάρει το δρόμο της). Ομως στο press-gr λέγονται απλώς πράγματα χωρίς στοιχεία (δεν μιλάω για απόδειξη, μερικά στοιχεία που ΙΣΩΣ υποδεικνύουν παρανομία είναι αρκετά για να δημοσιεύσεις ενα στόρι), χωρίς καμία αναφορά. Αυτό δεν είναι ελευθερία του λόγου, είναι τυχοδιωκτισμός.

Το ότι κάτι γράφεται ανώνυμα δεν απαλλάσσει αυτόν που το γράφει από την ευθύνη της πράξης του. Δημοσιογράφοι γράφουν στο press-gr, δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες δημοσιεύουν. 

Η διαφορά με τις εφημερίδες είναι ότι οι εφημερίδες έχουν διευθυντή και ιδιοκτήτη και υπεύθυνο κατά τον νόμο. Αν θες να μηνύσεις το ΒΗΜΑ ή την ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ξέρεις ποιον να μηνύσεις. Εχουν διεύθυνση και τηλέφωνο. Και παίρνουν την ευθύνη όσων γράφουν. Στο press-gr ποιος παίρνει την ευθύνη όσων (σοβαρότατων!) γράφει? Το google?

Το ότι η δημοσιογραφία στην Ελλάδα είναι σε θλιβερή κατάντια είναι γεγονός. Εχω πει δεκάδες φορές ότι όποιος ενημερώνεται από τα κανάλια είναι άξιος της άγνοιάς του. Αλλά αν τα κανάλια και οι εφημερίδες (που, θυμίζω, έχουν όνομα και υπογραφή) κάνουν όσα τους κατηγορούμε, σκεφτείτε τι κάνουν οι  δημοσιογράφοι που δεν υπογράφουν και δεν αποκαλύπτονται. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί "προστατεύουμε" τον ανώνυμο (μέχρι χθες) Καψαμπέλη. Δημοσιογράφος δεν είναι και αυτός?

----------


## shaq141a

Στο press-gr δεν έχει κανένα νόημα το ban, εδώ έχει.

Και εδώ λέγονται πράγματα χωρίς στοιχεία. Ή βασιζόμενοι στα στοιχεία πέρνουμε λάθος συμπεράσματα. Μήπως πρέπει οι ISPs να μας κλεισουν φυλακή;

Διαβάστε το quote από το blog του πιτσιρίκου πιο πάνω. Αν δεν έχετε πρόβλημα με το να καταπατάται η ανωνυμία ενός blog, απλά με 2 απειλητικά emails, υπάρχει πρόβλημα prioritizing. Τέτοιες τακτικές μόνο η χούντα έχει.

----------


## maxcp

MHN MΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΤΕ την λογοκρισια στα μπλοκς που θελει να περασει η κυβερνηση,με την μηνυση στο pressgr

----------


## sperxios

Οβελιξ, ποιο μπορεί να είναι το νοημα της ανωνυμίας αν δεν απαλλασσει από της ευθύνες τον ανώνυμο?

----------


## waste

γιατη δεν βλέπουμε το όλο θέμα ως μια διαμάχη εξουσίας. Δηλαδή είναι πολύ εμφανές πως τα παλιά μέσα (οπως φαινεται πχ απο το βημα σημερα), προσπαθούν να παρουν τη ρεβανς απο τα καινουργια.

και καθως με τα blog εχεις μια διάχυση της εξουσιάς της πληροφορισης προς ανεξέλεγκτες (απο τους μεγαλοεκδοτες) πηγές,  αυτό είναι λογικό να δημιουργεί αντιδράσεις. Η βασική χαιρεκακια των παλιών μέσων , είναι  πως θέλουν τα καινουργια μεσα να αποκτησουν κι αυτα φραγμούς. Που φυσικά και υπαρχουν.

Μια εφημερίδα δεν μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να πει πολύ μηνυσιμα πραγματα. Πιστεψτε με σε αυτό. Ολοι φοβουνται τις αγωγες ακομα κι εαν χρειαστει να αποδειξεις πως δεν εισαι ελεφαντας. Τα blog μεχρι σημερα είχαν αυτή την "ανωνυμία" και αρα ήταν πιο χαλαρά. Ελπίζω να καταλαβουν όλοι πως δεν είναι έτσι τα πραγματα. Και πως επειδη εβαλες username paparas δεν σημαινει πως εισαι και ανωνυμος.

απο εκει και περα η διαμαχη θα συννεχιστει διοτι τα παραδοσιακα μεσα ετσι κι αλλιως καταρρεουν απο μονα τους. Βασικά ήταν η έλλειψη αξιοπιστίας και η οβαθμος χειραγωγησης των παραδοσιακών μέσων που έκανε τα νέα μεσα τοσο πετυχημένα.

----------


## argonaut

> Απαντώ συνοπτικά χωρίς quote, για καλύτερη ανάγνωση.
> 
> Το press-gr ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι διαδραστικό ΜΜΕ. Μάλιστα, γράφεται από δημοσιογράφους. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι το μπλογκ θα διατηρούσε ένα επίπεδο και μια μορφή αξιοπιστίας. Αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι καφενείο. Συμφωνούμε ως εδώ? Πάμε παρακάτω.


Καμμία σημασία δεν έχει το πως αυτοπροσδιορίζεται.

Το μόνο που το ξεχωρίζει είναι ότι έχει επισκεψιμότητα. Δηλαδή οι πολίτες του διαδικτύου κρίνουν ότι εκεί υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και το επισκέπτονται. Και επειδή δεν έχουν τίποτε καλλίτερο να κάνουν γράφουν σχόλεια.

Και στο καφενείο εκείνος που λέει ιστορίες με δράκους έχει το μεγαλύτερο ακροατήριο, όπως εκείνος που λέει τα καλλίτερα ανέκδοτα.

Στο adsl.gr λέγονται φοβερές ανακρίβειες για εταιρείες και παρόχους.
Κανένας δεν έχει κάνει στατιστική έρευνα για τον χρόνο που περιμένει στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση και όμως λέει την εμπειρία του την οποία γενικεύει.

Το να λέει κάποιος εδώ μέσα χωρίς στοιχεία ότι η τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της τάδε εταιρείας είναι χάλια χωρίς στοιχεία αποτελεί συκοφαντία;
Που διαφέρει από το να λέει ότι ο τάδε υπουργός κακοδιαχειρίζεται ένα πρόγραμμα χωρίς στοιχεία;

Αν μία εταιρεία από αυτές που κατακρίνονται εδώ μέσα πάει στο δικαστήριο και αποδείξει ότι είναι αλλοιώς τα πράγματα και ότι οι χρόνοι αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο είναι διαφορετικοί από αυτά που λέγονται εδώ μέσα θα δικαιωθεί; 
Και δεν θα μπορεί να ζητήσει αποζημίωση τόσο από τους ιδιοκτήτες του site όσο και από εκείνους που έκανα τα ανυπόστατα postings;

----------


## largo

> @sperxios είσαι σίγουρος ;
> 
> Άνευ όρων ανωνυμία στο διαδίκτυο ;  
> 
> Και η παιδική πορνογραφία ;  για παράδειγμα λέω ...
> 
> υπάρχουν τόσες άλλες περιπτώσεις που δεν δικαιολογούν την ανωνυμία...
> 
> Και δεν καταλαβαίνω στο κάτω κάτω. γιατί ανωνυμία ;
> ...


Αυτή η καραμέλα με την παιδική πορνογραφία και το Internet την έχω βαρεθεί. Δηλαδή πριν το Internet δεν υπήρχε ; Γενικά η πορνογραφία δεν υπήρχε ; Το Video Blue δεν υπήρχε ;

Για την ανωνυμία.  Πως αλλιώς θα προστατευτεί κανείς ; Ναι ανωνυμία 100%.

........Auto merged post: largo added 2 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........




> Εσύ μπορεί να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου ικανό να υπερασπιστεί την υπόληψή σου. Θεωρείς όμως δεδομένο ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας έχουν αυτή την ικανότητα? Όταν κάποιος καταγγέλλει κάτι, πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να το αποδείξει. Αυτός πρέπει να αποδεικνύει ότι ο άλλος είναι ελέφαντας, όχι ο άλλος ότι δεν είναι.
> ..


Σαφώς και όχι. Υπάρχουν οι αρχές για να ερευνήσουν τις καταγελλίες, αλλά ξεχασα ότι ζω στην Ελλάδα και δεν ισχύει. 

Στην Ελλάδα κυνηγάνε τον καταγγέλοντα.

........Auto merged post: largo added 3 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........




> Έχουν ειπωθεί πάρα πολλά σωστά επιχειρήματα υπέρ της ελευθερίας έως ασυδοσίας στο ιντερνετ και δεν θέλω να τα επαναλάβω.
> Θέλω να σχολιάσω απλά το ζήτημα αν κινδυνεύει ο "ανυπεράσπιστος πολίτης" από την ανώνυμη ασυδοσία. Σαφώς και κινδυνεύουν και τα "πρόβατα" σε ένα βαθμό. Το ζήτημα είναι αν βάζουμε το λύκο (δηλ. την εξουσία) να τα (μας) φυλάει.
> Είναι ένας πρωτόγνωρος κίνδυνος αυτός, που τον δημιουργεί και τον πολλαπλασιάζει το ινερνέτ?


Πριν μερικά χρόνια στο Μαρούσι πολιτευόταν ο Σακοραφα. Τα έσπασε κάποια στιγμή με το ΠΑΣΟΚ, χοντρα, γιατί τους πηγαινει κόντρα.

Αρχισαν λοιπον μερικες τοπικές φυλάδες να την θάβουν σιγά-σιγά, με προσωπικά υπονοούμενα, καλυμένα και αόριστα. 

Αυτό δεν είναι ίδιο με αυτό που συζητάμε ;

Το πρόβλημα είναι ο χώρος της δημοσιογραφίας που βρωμάει και όχι τα Blogs.

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Οβελιξ, ποιο μπορεί να είναι το νοημα της ανωνυμίας αν δεν απαλλασσει από τις ευθύνες τον ανώνυμο?


Πρακτικά, τον απαλλάσσει από την υποχρέωση να αναλάβει την ευθύνη των λόγων του. Μπορεί να γράφει ότι θέλει χωρίς συνέπειες. Εχει λόγο αλλά δεν έχει ευθύνη. Εχει άποψη αλλά δεν έχει πρόσωπο. Εχει πληροφορίες αλλά δεν έχει υπογραφή. 

Η δικαιοσύνη δεν θα είχε κανένα λόγο να κυνηγά διαδικτυακά καφενεία αν δεν υπήρχαν μηνύσεις πολιτών. Και το "ο οποιοσδήποτε θα μπορούσε να είχε στείλει e-mail δήθεν εκβιαστικό" μπορείτε να το πείτε στην Υπηρεσία Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος η οποία ΑΦΟΥ εξέτασε από πού εστάλη το e-mail αυτό, έκρινε ότι δεν είναι απάτη του καταγγέλλοντος, για αυτό και συνεχίζει. Η ΥΔΗΕ δεν είναι τυχαίοι τύποι.

----------


## largo

> Οβελιξ, ποιο μπορεί να είναι το νοημα της ανωνυμίας αν δεν απαλλασσει από της ευθύνες τον ανώνυμο?


Το σύστημα απλά σε αφήνει να πάς μέχρι εκει που εκεινο θέλει, για να έχεις την ψευδέσθηση της ελευθερίας/ανωνυμίας. 

Μόλις όμως το ενοχλήσεις σε χώνει μέσα. Συνοπτικά και για παραδειγματισμό.

----------


## anon

H βαρύτητα του ανώνυμου λόγου είναι ισοδύναμη του κουτσομπολιού της γειτονιάς. Το ξέρεις και το ξέρουμε όλοι. Ακούμε διάφορα συνεχώς στην ζωή μας, που μας μεταφέρονται υπο μορφή κουτσουμπολιού ραδιο αρβύλα, και φυσικά μπορεί να τα ακούμε αλλά δίνουμε και την ανάλογη βαρύτητα. Και εγώ έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να διαβάζει, και όταν είναι ανώνυμος, δεν το παίρνω και πολύ στα σοβαρά. Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι όλοι οι επισκέπτες παίρνουν με την ίδια σοβαρότητα τα ανώνυμα θέματα σε σχέση με τα επώνυμα; Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι και οι επισκέπτες, όταν βλέπουν κάποιο θέμα επώνυμο, το παίρνουν πιο σοβαρά απο τα υπόλοιπα. Υπόψη ότι επώνυμο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και ένα nickname που με το καιρό έχει χτίσει κάποιο υπόβαθρο σοβαρότητας,..

Πάντως εδώ βλέπουμε τρανταχτά την ανυπαρξία ανωνυμίας στο διαδίκτυο. Το έχουμε πεί χιλιάδες φορές, το ιντερνετ δεν προσφέρει ανωνυμία, τουλάχιστον όχι  χωρις άνομες πρακτικές. ΑΠλά δεν ασχολούνται με τον καθένα, αλλά εαν χρειαστεί, μπορούν να βρούν τα πάντα για την λειτουργία σου στο διαδίκτυο... Και τα ΤΟΡ κλπ δεν κάνουν τίποτα, γιατι κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε διασφαλήσει ότι ο TOR proxy που σε εξυπηρετεί, προσφέροντας σου ανωνυμία δεν είναι κάποιος σερβερ κάποιας κρατικής μυστικής υπηρεσίας...

----------


## xolloth

ολα ωραια και καλα,καλεs οι αναλυσειs που κανουμε επι του θεματοs,αλλα ολη αυτη η ιστορια μονο καλο δεν κανει σε ολουs εμαs που εχουμε ενα blog στο google και κατα καιρουs μεταφερουμε τιs οποιεs σκεψειs μαs επι παντοs επιστητου.
αλλωστε ο λογοs υπαρξηs ενοs blog αυτοs δεν ειναι;
να μπορουμε να κανουμε κριτικη σε οτι δεν μαs αρεσει;να ασχοληθουμε με την τεχνολογια,με κοινωνικα θεματα;
με ηπιο τροπο βεβαια και με επιχειρηματα.
μετα απο αυτον τον θορυβο που εγινε με αυτην την υποθεση,εγω προσωπικα και πιστευω και πολλοι αλλοι,θα το σκεφτουμε πολυ να γραψουμε για οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με κοινωνικα θεματα,πολιτικα κ.λ.π. γιατι αισθανομαι εναν κινδυνο πανω απο το κεφαλι μου,εστω και εαν οι σκεψειs που τυχον θα θελω να μεταφερω στο blog μου ,δεν θιγουν προσωπικα κανεναν.
νομιζω οτι ολη αυτη η ιστορια κανει κακο σε ολουs τουs bloggers.

----------


## anon

Η όλη ιστορία αυτό τον σκοπό έχει τελικά. Και με τον φόβο της συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης να φιμώσει κάθε μορφής εναλλακτική μορφής επικοινωνία / πληροφόρηση. Οπως και η τρομοκρατία / τρομολαγνεία έφερε νόμους που περιορίζουν τις ελευθερίες των ατόμων.

----------


## sperxios

Ας με βάλουν μέσα!

Ας αναλάβουμε το κοστος των απόψεών μας.
Ισως χρειαστούν μερικές φυλακίσεις για να καταλάβουμε το τι νόμους κάναμε.
Ισως χρειαστεί να την πληρώσουμε μερικοί από μας.

Και είμαι διατεθιμένος να *μην* πληρώσω "εγγύησή"!
Κανένα φράγκο για έναν άδικο νόμο.

Και αν είναι "συκοφαντική" η δυσφήμιση που θα κάνω, και θα πρέπει να φάω τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες,
θα το πράξω, για να δείξω το πόσο άδικος είναι ο νόμος.

Και φυσικά θα περιμένω υποστήριξη από σας.

----------


## largo

> Η όλη ιστορία αυτό τον σκοπό έχει τελικά. Και με τον φόβο της συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης να φιμώσει κάθε μορφής εναλλακτική μορφής επικοινωνία / πληροφόρηση. Οπως και η τρομοκρατία / τρομολαγνεία έφερε νόμους που περιορίζουν τις ελευθερίες των ατόμων.


Ναι είναι σαφές και ξεκάθαρο πλεον. 

Και γίνεται όλο και πιο σαφές βλέποντας να εξελίσεται αυτή η ιστορία. Ντύθηκε και με το πέπλο της (απόπειρας) εκβιασμού για να γίνει η άρση. 

Γιατί ΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟΥ τότε ο εκβιαζόμενος μπορούσε να στήσει το θέμα, να σημαδέψει τα χρήματα, και να φτάσουν στους υποτιθέμενους εκβιαστές. Τίποτα απο όλα αυτά δεν έγινε. Ελαβαν τα μηνύματα και πήγαν και υπέβαλαν μηνύσεις. Γιατί άραγε ; 

Επίσης ακουω σήμερα ότι και άλλες μηνύσεις υποβλήθηκαν σήμερα, απο δικηγόρο. Τώρα. Μετά από ένα χρόνο. 

Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως να βλέπει κανείς πως λειτουργεί το σύστημα. Και ποιοί το λειτουργούν. Και πως.

........Auto merged post: largo added 3 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........




> Ας με βάλουν μέσα!
> 
> Ας αναλάβουμε το κοστος των απόψεών μας.
> Ισως χρειαστούν μερικές φυλακίσεις για να καταλάβουμε το τι νόμους κάναμε.
> Ισως χρειαστεί να την πληρώσουμε μερικοί από μας.
> 
> Και είμαι διατεθιμένος να *μην* πληρώσω "εγγύησή"!
> Κανένα φράγκο για έναν άδικο νόμο.
> 
> ...


Φίλε μου,

Δεν ζούμε στον Μεσαίωνα, δεν χρειάζεται πλεον να θυσιαστούν και να μαρτυρήσουν (μαρτυρήσουν με την σωστή έννοια) πολίτες.

Υπάρχουν άλλοι τρόποι, και οι κοινότητα του Internet στην Ελλάδα έχει δείξει ότι δεν μασάει. Ευτυχώς. Υπάρχει και κάτι στην Ελλάδα που λειτουργεί με τον σωστό τρόπο. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που προσπαθούν να την περιορίσουν. Να φοβάσαι να ανοίξεις ένα blog, ένα forum.

----------


## sperxios

Στο ενδεχόμενο που τα blogs ενταχθούν στον "τύπο",  εκτός της "δυσφήμισης", 
μας περιμένουν και *οι τυποκτόνοι νόμοι* 1178/81 της κυβ. Ράλλη, και 2246/94 του Βενιζέλου, επί Σημίτη.

Πολύ γρήγορα 2 ενδιαφέροντα κειμενάκια,
το πρώτο έχει μερικά ξακουστά παραδείγματα φιμώσεων,
http://www.synidisi.gr/index.php?opt...d=62&msgid=295
και το δεύτερο έχει και στατιστικά αγωγών (πχ 2000 με 2004 γίναν 2.535 αγωγές, περίπου 90 ενεργές σήμερα)
http://www.xatzikostas.gr/index.php?...=218&Itemid=55

Ψάχτε με:
http://www.google.gr/search??hl=el&q=τυποκτονος

----------


## maxcp

να ρωτησω κατι?ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΙΚΟ δικαιο για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα?ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει στην χωρα του?

----------


## anon

Εαν ποστάρεις μέσω ενός US-based proxy, και όταν λέω proxy, δεν εννοώ απαραίτητα υπολογιστή, μπορεί ναναι πχ κάποιος συνεργάτης, του στέλνεις το κείμενο με email, και το αναρτεί αυτός. Να δώ τότε τι θα κάνουν. Στην αμερική είναι πολύ ευαίσθητοι με το σύνταγμά τους και με ειδικότερα με την 1η και 4η τροπολογία
http://www.usconstitution.net/const.html

----------


## shadowman

> Απαντώ συνοπτικά χωρίς quote, για καλύτερη ανάγνωση.
> 
> Το press-gr ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι διαδραστικό ΜΜΕ. Μάλιστα, γράφεται από δημοσιογράφους. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι το μπλογκ θα διατηρούσε ένα επίπεδο και μια μορφή αξιοπιστίας. Αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι καφενείο. Συμφωνούμε ως εδώ? Πάμε παρακάτω.


Εδώ συζητάμε θεωρητικά για το press-gr και την ποιότητα του;
Θα συζητούσαμε αν δεν κατασκευάζοταν (ο δημοσιογραφικός οργανισμός και οι συνεταίροι του στην διαχείριση του δημόσιου χρήματος) υπόθεση "εκβιασμού";
Πως αλλιώς θα έριχναν το απόρρητο; Με τις "συκοφαντίες";





> Αν πω στο adslgr  "το μέλος sperxios είναι κλέφτης και παιδεραστής" θα φάω μπαν. Αν πω στο press-gr "ο υπουργός οικονομίας είναι κλέφτης" αυτό είναι ελευθερία του λόγου. Ας μην συγχέουμε την ελευθερία με τη συκοφαντία. Οταν ένας δημοσιογράφος γράφει εναντίον ενός επιχειρηματία πάει να πεί ότι έχει στοιχεία και τα δημοσιεύει να τα δούμε όλοι (και αν υπάρχει ποινική ευθύνη να πάρει το δρόμο της). Ομως στο press-gr λέγονται απλώς πράγματα χωρίς στοιχεία (δεν μιλάω για απόδειξη, μερικά στοιχεία που ΙΣΩΣ υποδεικνύουν παρανομία είναι αρκετά για να δημοσιεύσεις ενα στόρι), χωρίς καμία αναφορά. Αυτό δεν είναι ελευθερία του λόγου, είναι τυχοδιωκτισμός.


Και πάλι τα ίδια, για τις "συκοφαντίες" μιλάμε; Ποιός κρίνει τι είναι συκοφαντία; Μήπως το Βίντεο  Αλογοσκούφη με τον "Αράπη" είναι συκοφαντία; Μήπως τα σχόλια επισκεπτών είναι συκοφαντία (όπως είπε το φιλαράκι του Μαξίμου και υπάλληλος του ΔΟΛ Χιώτης);





> Η διαφορά με τις εφημερίδες είναι ότι οι εφημερίδες έχουν διευθυντή και ιδιοκτήτη και υπεύθυνο κατά τον νόμο. Αν θες να μηνύσεις το ΒΗΜΑ ή την ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ξέρεις ποιον να μηνύσεις. Εχουν διεύθυνση και τηλέφωνο. Και παίρνουν την ευθύνη όσων γράφουν.


Να σου πώ εγώ και τι άλλο διαθέτουν: Χρήμα, ύποπτες σχέσεις με εκτελεστική, δικαστική και κάθε είδους εξουσία. πχ Το στο μέγκα όταν αποδείχθηκε καταφανώς οτι ψευδομαρτύρησαν οι δημοσιογράφοι του σχετικά με το αν είδαν ή δεν είδαν το DVD. Τους ενόχλησε κανείς; Τους φώναξε ο εισαγγελέας να δώσουν "διευκρινήσεις";. Η κ Τσέκου τους καλύπτει χωρίς οικονομικά ή άλλα ανταλλάγματα;

----------


## traderman

Υπαρχει καποιος κοινος θνητος οπως εμεις που νιωθει οτι απειλειται η ελευθερια του απο τα blogs?
Aμφιβαλω.
Μονο οι κατεχοντες την οποια μορφη εξουσιας.

----------


## anon

Σάτιρα στον βαθμό του υπέρτατου εξευτελισμού και έμμεσα συκοφαντία βλέπουμε και στην τηλεόραση, αλλά εκεί μόκο... Ποιός δηλαδή θα τολμούσε να πεί τίποτα εναντίον (που είπαν δηλαδή, αλλά δεν φτάσανε σε ανάλογο βαθμό κρατικής "βίας") του Λαζόπουλου, Μάκη, Ελληνοφρένεια, παλαιότερα ΑΜΑΝ και ένα σωρό άλλα. Βέβαια στις σατιρικές εκπομπές το άλλοθι είναι η σάτιρα και αλλοίμονο εαν προσπαθούσαν να την φιμώσουν. Αλλά εαν καταφέρουν κάτι στα blogs το επόμενο βήμα θαναι σίγουρα οι σατιρικές εκμπομπές. Και αυτές έχουν μεγαλή ακροαματικότητα, και είναι επικίνδυνες...

----------


## shadowman

Mr Hiotis:
*Ήταν στο ΔΣ της ΑΕΜΥ ο κ. Χιώτης;*


http://www.blog.anti.gr/?p=1145



> Στις 15/10/2007 είχαμε δημοσιεύσει μεταξύ άλλων τα εξής: «_Τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο,  ο υπουργός Υγείας κ. Δ. Αβραμόπουλος διόρισε στο ΔΣ της ΑΕΜΥ ΑΕ  κάποιον δημοσιογράφο ονόματι «Βασίλειο Χιώτη, του Παναγιώτη__»__ (ΦΕΚ 958 της 7/2/2007_» (πατήστε εδώ). Η ΑΕΜΥ (Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Μονάδων Υγείας) αποτελεί σύμφωνα με αναφορές του ΠΑΣΟΚ στα πρακτικά της Βουλής «_ένα υπερόργανο διείσδυσης σε ολόκληρο το φάσμα της δημόσιας υγείας_» που θα προετοιμάσει το δρόμο «_για να μπει από το παράθυρο ένας στρατηγικός επενδυτής στο όνομα της ιδιωτικοποίησης της αγοράς υγείας_». Εμείς ρωτάμε απλώς (ξανά, επειδή τότε δεν πήραμε απάντηση) αν πρόκειται για τον ίδιο τον δημοσιογράφο κ. Βασίλειο Χιώτη που υπέβαλε τη μήνυση εναντίον του press-gr και πρωταγωνιστούσε σήμερα στα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια στις συζητήσεις περί δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας και ηθικής.
> Μήπως και ο αρμόδιος υπουργός, ο κ. Θ. Ρουσόπουλος, πρέπει να μας πληροφορήσει ποιοι άλλοι δημοσιογράφοι απασχολούνται στα ΔΣ ή τα Γραφεία Τύπου μεγάλων εταιρειών του δημοσίου; Και με την ευκαιρία: Ο κ. Χιώτης, όπως και όλοι σχεδόν οι δημοσιογράφοι, έγραφε ή όχι ανώνυμα παραπολιτικά και σε ποια εφημερίδα;


και η απάντηση:

*Το υπουργείο Υγείας δεν λέει την αλήθεια για τον κ. Χιώτη*


http://www.blog.anti.gr/?p=1156



> Το Γραφείο Τύπου Υπουργείου Υγείας και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης απάντησε σε προηγούμενο δημοσίευμά μας (πατήσετε εδώ) στο οποίο απευθύνουμε το ερώτημα αν ο δημοσιογράφος  κ. Βασίλης Χιώτης ήταν στο ΔΣ της ΑΕΜΥ (Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Μονάδων Υγείας) ως εξής: «_Πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί ότι στον κ. Βασίλη Χιώτη είχε προταθεί η θέση άμισθου μέλους του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΑΕΜΥ, την οποία ο κ. Χιώτης δεν αποδέχτηκε. Τα Διοικητικά Συμβούλια συγκροτούνται από πρόσωπα με διάθεση κοινωνικής προσφοράς και χωρίς κανένα όφελος ή προνόμιο_». Εμείς όμως άλλα διαβάζουμε στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως. Στο Φύλλο 958 της 7/2/2007 καταχωρήθηκε στο Μητρώο Ανωνύμων Εταιρειών το από 27.11.2007 πρακτικό του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Ανώνυμης Εταιρείας «Α.Ε.Μ.Υ. Α.Ε.» που ορίστηκε με  κοινές υπουργικές αποφάσεις των Υπουργών Οικονομίας και καθορίζει τα εξής: «_Η νέα σύνθεση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του οποίου η θητεία είναι πενταετής έχει ως εξής: Παπαμίχος Αθανάσιος του Κωνσταντίνου, Παπανικολάου Νικόλαος του Γεωργίου, κάτοικος Πατούλης Γεώργιος του Ευθυμίου, Πύρρος Δημήτριος του Γεωργίου, ιατρός, κάτοικος. Μη εκτελεστικά μέλη: Αδαμίδης Πολύκαρπος του Θεοδώρου, Χιώτης Βασίλειος του Παναγιώτη, δημοσιογράφος._ το Φύλλο 425 της 8ης  Οκτωβρίου 2007 διαβάζουμε ότι: «_Αντικαθίσταται το μέλος του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Ανώνυμης Εταιρείας με την επωνυμία «Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Μονάδων Υγείας Α.Ε.», Χιώτης Βασίλειος του Παναγιώτη, δημοσιογράφος, από τον Λιάπη Κωνσταντίνο του Γεωργίου, Οδοντίατρο_».
> Η αλήθεια δηλαδή είναι ότι ο κ. Χιώτης μετείχε για ένα, σχεδόν, χρόνο στο ΔΣ της ΑΕΜΥ. Γιατί λοιπόν το υπουργείο Υγείας μας λέει τώρα ότι δεν είχε «_αποδεχθε_ί» τη θέση; Ποιος λέει αλήθεια και ποιος δεν την λέει; Το υπουργείο του κ. Δ. Αβραμόπουλου, ή η Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως; Υπενθυμίζω ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε καταγγείλει τότε την ΑΕΜΥ ως «_ένα υπερόργανο διείσδυσης σε ολόκληρο το φάσμα της δημόσιας υγείας_» που θα προετοιμάσει το δρόμο «_για να μπει από το παράθυρο ένας στρατηγικός επενδυτής στο όνομα της ιδιωτικοποίησης της αγοράς υγείας_». Το δουλειά είχε λοιπόν ένας δημοσιογράφος σε αυτή τη θέση; Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα.




αντιγράφω επίσης από το blog του ANTI

Νομοθετική ρύθμιση στα blog για να μην βγει το … DVD;
http://www.blog.anti.gr/?p=1155





> Την νομοθετική ρύθμιση των …blogs που προωθεί η κυβέρνηση, προανήγγειλε χθες ο «Ελεύθερος Τύπος» (βλ. εδώ), διευθυντής σύνταξης του οποίου είναι ο κ. Σεραφείμ Κοτρώτσος που συναντήθηκε με τον εκπρόσωπο των Eurofighter για να πιει απλώς έναν καφέ στο JK. Σήμερα την επιβεβαίωσε με την σειρά του και ο εκπρόσωπος της κυβέρνησης κ. Θ. Ρουσόπουλος, ο οποίος από όλους τους πολιτικούς συντάκτες προτιμά περισσότερο τον κ. Βασίλη Χιώτη που υπέβαλε ως γνωστόν και τη μήνυση εναντίον του press-gr. Ο κ. Ρουσόπουλος μας είπε επίσης ότι καταδικάζει όλα τα συκοφαντικά και ανώνυμα δημοσιεύματα. Επειδή όμως πρέπει ο εκπρόσωπος της κυβέρνησης να έχει και αίσθηση του μέτρου, όταν λέμε «νομοθετική ρύθμιση των blogs» είναι σαν να λέμε νομοθετική ρύθμιση του …σύμπαντος. Εκτός αν η συνωμοσία του σύμπαντος ευθύνεται για τις υποκλοπές, τα DVD και όλα τα κακά της μοίρας που συγκλονίζουν την κυβέρνηση. Πράγμα το οποίο μάλλον πιστεύει η κυβέρνηση.
> 
> Όλα γίνονται για το αμαρτωλό DVD;
> 
> Πολύ διαφωτιστικά πάντως για όσα γίνονται είναι και όσα γράφει σήμερα το ΒΗΜΑ:
> «Στη δικογραφία που σχηματίζεται κατά των διαχειριστών του press-gr. blogspot.gr υπάρχει και ξεχωριστό παράρτημα το οποίο συνδέει τη δραστηριότητά του με την υπόθεση Ζαχόπουλου. Τον περασμένο μήνα στην κεντρική σελίδα του αναρτήθηκε ένα βίντεο 13 δευτερολέπτων, το οποίο διαφημιζόταν ως τμήμα του περιβόητου DVD που παραδόθηκε από τον κ. Ι. Ανδριανό στον εισαγγελέα ο οποίος ερευνά την υπόθεση. Όπως διαπιστώθηκε από την ανάλυση του βίντεο που πραγματοποίησαν οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες της Αστυνομίας, το βίντεο ήταν πλαστό και είχε κατασκευαστεί αξιοποιώντας επαναλαμβανόμενα τις φωτογραφίες που είχαν δημοσιευθεί μία ημέρα νωρίτερα στην εφημερίδα «Πρώτο Θέμα».

----------


## fantomas

Διαβασα ολα τα posts και οι περισσοτεροι κινουνται στη σωστη κατευθυνση. Υπαρχουν ομως και καποια απαραδεκτα posts, το πιο εμετικο ειναι του καλου μου φιλου οβελίκσ:  :Smile: 



> Απαντώ συνοπτικά χωρίς quote, για καλύτερη ανάγνωση.
> Το press-gr ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι διαδραστικό ΜΜΕ. Μάλιστα, γράφεται από δημοσιογράφους. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι το μπλογκ θα διατηρούσε ένα επίπεδο και μια μορφή αξιοπιστίας. Αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι καφενείο. Συμφωνούμε ως εδώ? Πάμε παρακάτω.
> Αν πω στο adslgr  "το μέλος sperxios είναι κλέφτης και παιδεραστής" θα φάω μπαν. Αν πω στο press-gr "ο υπουργός οικονομίας είναι κλέφτης" αυτό είναι ελευθερία του λόγου. Ας μην συγχέουμε την ελευθερία με τη συκοφαντία. Οταν ένας δημοσιογράφος γράφει εναντίον ενός επιχειρηματία πάει να πεί ότι έχει στοιχεία και τα δημοσιεύει να τα δούμε όλοι (και αν υπάρχει ποινική ευθύνη να πάρει το δρόμο της). Ομως στο press-gr λέγονται απλώς πράγματα χωρίς στοιχεία (δεν μιλάω για απόδειξη, μερικά στοιχεία που ΙΣΩΣ υποδεικνύουν παρανομία είναι αρκετά για να δημοσιεύσεις ενα στόρι), χωρίς καμία αναφορά. Αυτό δεν είναι ελευθερία του λόγου, είναι τυχοδιωκτισμός.
> Το ότι κάτι γράφεται ανώνυμα δεν απαλλάσσει αυτόν που το γράφει από την ευθύνη της πράξης του. Δημοσιογράφοι γράφουν στο press-gr, δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες δημοσιεύουν. 
> Η διαφορά με τις εφημερίδες είναι ότι οι εφημερίδες έχουν διευθυντή και ιδιοκτήτη και υπεύθυνο κατά τον νόμο. Αν θες να μηνύσεις το ΒΗΜΑ ή την ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ξέρεις ποιον να μηνύσεις. Εχουν διεύθυνση και τηλέφωνο. Και παίρνουν την ευθύνη όσων γράφουν. Στο press-gr ποιος παίρνει την ευθύνη όσων (σοβαρότατων!) γράφει? Το google?
> Το ότι η δημοσιογραφία στην Ελλάδα είναι σε θλιβερή κατάντια είναι γεγονός. Εχω πει δεκάδες φορές ότι όποιος ενημερώνεται από τα κανάλια είναι άξιος της άγνοιάς του. Αλλά αν τα κανάλια και οι εφημερίδες (που, θυμίζω, έχουν όνομα και υπογραφή) κάνουν όσα τους κατηγορούμε, σκεφτείτε τι κάνουν οι  δημοσιογράφοι που δεν υπογράφουν και δεν αποκαλύπτονται. *Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί "προστατεύουμε" τον ανώνυμο (μέχρι χθες) Καψαμπέλη*. Δημοσιογράφος δεν είναι και αυτός?


Κι εσενα γιατι σε προστατευουμε ρε μαστορα??
Εχεις βρισει χυδαια και αβασιμα τοσο κοσμο, εχεις βγαλει τρελους, ανικανους, απατεωνες κλπ. μεγαλες κοινωνικες ομαδες...

Καταδικαζεις με περισση ανεση την ελευθερια λογου στο νετ χωρις ομως να αναλογιστεις οτι αυτη ακριβως η ελευθερια σου επιτρεπει κι εσενα να γραφεις εδω και να λυσσομανας βριζοντας τοσο κοσμο.

Δε πας καλυτερα να πουλησεις κανα μενιρ ρε οβελίκς?

Συνεχιζεις να υπερασπιζεσαι με παθος τις εντυπες φυλλαδες του 1.30€(πλεον), σωνει και καλα να εμπιστευομαστε τους λαμπρακηδες τους μπομπολες τους τεγοπουλους, τους μεγαλοεργολαβους του δημοσιου και της διαπλοκης δηλαδη. Χιλιες φορες ενημερωση απο τηλεοραση και απο το ιντερνετ.

Στο blog του press-gr δεν γραφουν μονο δημοσιογραφοι. Οπως σε ολα τα blogs ετσι και σε αυτο, μπορει ο οποιοσδηποτε να γραψει οτιοδηποτε. Θα κυνηγας οποιονδηποτε δε σου γουσταρουν αυτα που λεει? να ξεκινησουμε απο σενα?

Αν υπηρχε ή οχι εκβιασμος, μενει να αποδειχτει.Το να καταδικαζεις την ελευθερια των blogs επειδη σε ενοχλουν οι ελευθερες φωνες, θυμιζει πραγματι Κινα, Ιραν, Κουβα.... Δεν θα καταντησουμε ετσι.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Όποιος μπερδεύει τα μπλογκς με το φόρουμ είναι άσχετος.

Όποιος κατάλαβε από τα λεγόμενά μου ότι καταδικάζω την ελευθερία στο νετ είναι ανόητος.

Όποιος εμπιστεύεται την ενημέρωσή του στην τηλεόραση είναι αφελής.

Οποιος νομιζει οτι το press-gr έκανε ενημέρωση πρέπει να τον ξυπνήσουν.

Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μου είναι ελεύθερος να με κρίνει όπως εγώ είμαι ελεύθερος να κρίνω τον φαντομά που προσκυνά τον ΜΤ και με έχει άχτι. 

Αν στα μπλογκς μπορεί να γράψει ο οποιοσδήποτε οτιδήποτε τότε ας πάει ο φαντομάς να αναρτήσει κάτι στο press-gr. Τι? Δεν μπορεί? Μόνο με άδεια του διαχειριστή αναρτώνται posts? Ε, φυσικά. Το blog έχει πάντα "ιδιοκτήτη", αυτόν που έχει και μοιράζει τους κωδικούς. Από αυτόν περνάνε όλα τα ποστς. Συνεπώς το "δεν ήξερε ο Καψαμπέλης τι αναρτάται" είναι ψέμα. 

Τη σάτιρα δεν κατάφερε κανείς ποτέ να την υποτάξει. Ας ξαναπροσπαθήσουν, θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους. 

Μερικοί ακόμα να καταλάβουν (δεν φταιν αυτοί αν είναι αμόρφωτοι και ΕΠΕ) ότι εγώ δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανέναν. Είδατε πουθενά να υποστηρίζω την TV ή τους μεγαλοεκδότες? Εδώ μιλάμε για το press-gr και τον τρόπο που ενημερώνει. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που πιστεύει και διαβάζει το press-gr ας το κανει. Εδώ άλλοι διαβάζουν στα σοβαρά την Εσπρέσο.

Το αν εκβιάστηκε κάποιος ή όχι (ελπίζω ότι) θα βρεθεί τελικά. Αλλά το να νομίζει κανείς ότι με αφορμή το press-gr θα βρει η κυβέρνηση αφορμή να φιμώσει το μπλογκ του Βάσπερ ή του flareman ή του πιτσιρίκου είναι πολύ μεγάλο νούμερο.

----------


## largo

Νομοθετική ρύθμιση σχετικά με τη λειτουργία των διαδικτυακών υπηρεσιών, όπως των ιστολογίων, προωθεί η κυβέρνηση όπως ανακοίνωσε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Θοδωρής Ρουσόπουλος, με στόχο τη διασφάλιση της απάντησης του πολίτη όταν θίγεται. Την ίδια ώρα, το ΠΑΣΟΚ τονίζει ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να οδηγηθεί σε κυνήγι μαγισσών κατά των blogs και των bloggers.O κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος ερωτηθείς για τα όσα ακούγονται τις τελευταίες ημέρες περί εκβιασμών μέσω ιδστολογίων, αποκάλυψε ότι υπάρχει άλλη διαδικασία, η οποία δεν έχει πάρει ιδιαίτερη δημοσιότητα κι έχει σχέση με το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο για το Διαδίκτυο, το οποίο καθορίζεται από τη διεθνή σύμβαση της Βουδαπέστης του 2001 του ΟΗΕ, καθώς και από την απόφαση-πλαίσιο της ΕΕ με τίτλο «Internet Attacks» η οποία δεσμεύει ευθέως τα κράτη-μέλη.

Στο πλαίσιο κύρωσης και ενσωμάτωσης των πράξεων αυτών συστάθηκε στο υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης, υπό την προεδρία του Συμβούλου Επικρατείας κ. Σακελλαρίου, νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτροπή.

Το έργο της επιτροπής αφορά στην τροποποίηση των διατάξεων του Ποινικού Κώδικα για το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών καθώς και για τα ζητήματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας στο Διαδίκτυο. Ανέφερε ότι η επιτροπή αυτή έχει σχεδόν ολοκληρώσει την κατάρτιση σχεδίου νόμου που αφορά στη κύρωση σύμβασης της Ευρώπης για το έγκλημα στον κυβερνοχώρο και με τις διατάξεις του αντιμετωπίζεται η εγκληματικότητα στο Διαδίκτυο και προσέθεσε ότι εκτιμάται πως θα εισαχθεί για ψήφιση εντός του έτους. 

Παράλληλα επεσήμανε ότι η ΑΔΑΕ, ήδη από το 2005, έχει εκδόσει κανονισμούς για την προστασία του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών στο Διαδίκτυο, για τη διασφάλιση του απορρήτου διαδικτυακών υποδομών και για διασφάλιση απορρήτου εφαρμογών και χρήση διαδικτύου στο πλαίσιο εκτέλεσης του άρθρου 19 του Συντάγματος. 

Προσέθεσε ότι το θέμα της ανωνυμίας στο Internet είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο ισχύει διεθνώς , ωστόσο δεν μπορεί να ισχύει σε καμία χώρα ή κατά τη λογική της ΕΕ και του ΟΗΕ δεν μπορεί να ισχύει ο υβριστικός ή συκοφαντικός χαρακτήρας μηνυμάτων, γιατί ανώνυμα δημοσιεύματα –όπως χαρακτήρισε ο ίδιος τα διαδικτυακά μηνύματα- μπορούν να υπάρχει και στα κλασικής μορφής ΜΜΕ.

Σε ερώτηση αν η κυβέρνηση κινείται προς την κατεύθυνση δημιουργίας νέας νομοθεσίας για το ίντερνετ και την ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών στο Διαδίκτυο, ο Θ.Ρουσόπουλος είπε ότι η κυβέρνηση κινείται στη λογική ενσωμάτωσης των σχετικών οδηγιών της ΕΕ, με αφορμή και αντίστοιχη συνθήκη του ΟΗΕ. 
Από την πλευρά του ΠΑΣΟΚ, ο γραμματέας του κόμματος Νίκος Αθανασάκης είπε ότι όσα γίνονται γνωστά τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν πρέπει να μας οδηγήσουν, σε καμία περίπτωση, «σε ένα κυνήγι μαγισσών εναντίον των blogs και των bloggers».

Αναφερόμενος στην αντιπαράθεση του υπουργού Οικονομίας Γιώργου Αλογοσκούφη με βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ τη Δευτέρα στη Βουλή σε σχέση με δηλώσεις του πρώτου που συνέδεε μηνύματα προσβλητικά για τον υπουργό σε ιστολόγιο με επερωτήσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ, ο κ. Αθανασάκης κάλεσε τον Γιώργο Αλογοσκούφη «να τα αφήσει αυτά» και «να δώσει ρητές απαντήσεις στον κοινοβουλευτικό έλεγχο για όσα έχει ερωτηθεί και αρνείται να απαντήσει».

Ο γραμματέας του ΠΑΣΟΚ είπε ότι σε κάθε blog μπορούν να αναρτηθούν γεγονότα ή πληροφορίες οι οποίες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε για να τεθούν ερωτήματα είτε για να γίνει περαιτέρω ρεπορτάζ. «Αυτό δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με έκνομες ενέργειες, εκβιασμούς ή ότι άλλο και η προσπάθεια σύνδεσης αυτών των ανόμοιων πραγμάτων από τον κ. Αλογοσκούφη είναι απαράδεκτη και άθλια» κατέληξε.

Για το ίδιο θέμα ο εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ Γιάννης Ραγκούσης είπε ότι «μας προκαλεί γέλιο ένας ισχυρισμός, όταν όλοι πολύ καλά γνωρίζουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο blog είχε εξειδικευθεί στις επιθέσεις εναντίον του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου και στελεχών του Κινήματος» και είπε ότι το τραγικό της προσπάθειας της κυβέρνησης αφορά την «επιχείρηση συσχέτισης δύο τελείως ανόμοιων πραγμάτων».

«Ο Γ.Αλογοσκούφης και η κυβέρνηση στο σύνολό της -γιατί τον ακολούθησε σήμερα και ο κ. Ρουσόπουλος- επιχείρησαν μια απαράδεκτη συσχέτιση του ΠΑΣΟΚ με το συγκεκριμένο blog» είπε ο κ. Ραγκούσης. 

«Ουσιαστικά χθες ο κ. Αλογοσκούφης συκοφάντησε, με ένα τελείως ανυπόστατο και αστήρικτο τρόπο, τους πολιτικούς του αντιπάλους. Αυτό δεν απέχει και πάρα πολύ από αυτό που γίνεται μέσα από αυτά τα blogs εναντίον του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου και στελεχών του Κινήματος. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι αυτοί το κάνουν ανωνύμως, ενώ ο κ. Αλογοσκούφης το έκανε και επωνύμως», κατέληξε ο εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ. 

_Newsroom ΔΟΛ_

........Auto merged post: largo added 6 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........




> Όποιος μπερδεύει τα μπλογκς με το φόρουμ είναι άσχετος.


Είμαι άσχετος λοιπόν.




> Οποιος νομιζει οτι το press-gr έκανε ενημέρωση πρέπει να τον ξυπνήσουν.


Κοιμάμαι, σε παρακαλω μην με ξυπνάς.




> Μερικοί ακόμα να καταλάβουν (δεν φταιν αυτοί αν είναι αμόρφωτοι και ΕΠΕ) ότι εγώ δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανέναν. Είδατε πουθενά να υποστηρίζω την TV ή τους μεγαλοεκδότες? Εδώ μιλάμε για το press-gr και τον τρόπο που ενημερώνει. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που πιστεύει και διαβάζει το press-gr ας το κανει. Εδώ άλλοι διαβάζουν στα σοβαρά την Εσπρέσο.


Οίμε κε αμορφοτοσ.




> Το αν εκβιάστηκε κάποιος ή όχι (ελπίζω ότι) θα βρεθεί τελικά. Αλλά το να νομίζει κανείς ότι με αφορμή το press-gr θα βρει η κυβέρνηση αφορμή να φιμώσει το μπλογκ του Βάσπερ ή του flareman ή του πιτσιρίκου είναι πολύ μεγάλο νούμερο.


Αν εκβιάστηκαν, ας ακολουθούσαν την διαδικασία παγίδευσης με την βοήθεια του αντιστοιχου τμήματος της ΕΛΑΣ. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι τρίχες κατσαρές. 

Διαβασε παραπάνω τι σκοπευει να κάνει η κυβέρνηση.

----------


## Οβελίξ

> _Newsroom ΔΟΛ_


Τελικά τον εμπιστευόμαστε τον ΔΟΛ στην υπόθεση ή όχι?

----------


## sperxios

> Αν στα μπλογκς μπορεί να γράψει ο οποιοσδήποτε οτιδήποτε τότε ας πάει ο φαντομάς να αναρτήσει κάτι στο press-gr. Τι? Δεν μπορεί? Μόνο με άδεια του διαχειριστή αναρτώνται posts? Ε, φυσικά. Το blog έχει πάντα "ιδιοκτήτη", αυτόν που έχει και μοιράζει τους κωδικούς. Από αυτόν περνάνε όλα τα ποστς. Συνεπώς το "δεν ήξερε ο Καψαμπέλης τι αναρτάται" είναι ψέμα.


Μάλλον δεν θα είδες το "ξεγύμνωμα" του Χιώτη χθές από έναν άλλο δημοσιαγράφο, στον Χατζινικολάου, κατα τις 10:00 το βράδυ, στο δελτίο ειδήσεων.
Δυστηχώς δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του (Παπαγιαν..?. είναι λεέι ο παλιότερος blogger-δημοσιογράφος)
Ούτε βρήκα και το utube.

Ρώτησε τον Χιώτη:
_- Τα συκοφαντικά για εσάς τα έγραψε ο Καψαμπέλης?
- Όχι, κάποιος ανώνυμος, αλλα βέβαια είχε την ευκαιρία ως διαχειριστής να τα σβήσει αλλά δεν το κανε [ο Καψαμπέλης]
_

Εν ολίγοις, αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι τα επικριτικά σχόλια εναντίον του Χιώτη *ήταν σε απαντήσεις*, και *όχι σε posts,* που μπορείς και εσύ να ανεβάσεις.

Κοινώς, πρόκειται για την λειτουργία του blog ως forum!
(Αν και δεν το καταλαβαίνω καλά το διαχωρισμό που αποπειράσαι)

Κοίτα, επειδή ο Καψαμπέλης αρχικά είχε πολύ άκομψη στάση (εμ, δημοσιογράφος του επενδυτή ηταν, όχι του indymedia) και επειδή φάνηκε αντιπαθητικός και βίαιος, δεν χρειάζεται να τον καταδικάσουμε a priori! 
Το βράδυ στον Μάκη φάνηκε πιο διαβασμένος, διάβαζε αποσπάσματα από ανάλογες υποθέσεις στην Αμερική.

Αλλα γενικότερα, δεν επιλέγουμε ούτε εμείς ούτε κανένας ποιος θα είναι το επόμενο θύμα του καταπιεστικού νομικού συστήματος περί του λόγων.

Αν δεν δείξουμε αλληλεγγύη, τότε θα μας "φάνε" ένα-νένα!
(Και αν αυτό δεν το θες, τότε παρακαλώ επέτρεψέ του το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας για τους εκβιασμούς.)

Τελικά, είτε θα είσαι μαζί μας, είτε εναντίον μας, όπως πολύ ωραία το περιέγραψε ο argonaut.
*Δεν μπαινει "ολίγον" έλεγχος στα blogs.
*
(Φυσικά δικαίωμά και υποχρέωσή σου να υποστηρίζεις ότι πιστεύεις)

----------


## Οβελίξ

Δεν είδα τη συζήτηση που λες αλλά πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί αν αναφέρονταν σε posts ή comments. Δηλαδή αν το "το έγραψε κάποιος ανώνυμος" αναφέρεται σε post χωρίς υπογραφή ή σε anonymous comment. Είναι απίθανο όλη η φασαρία να έγινε από anonymous comment. Θα δείξει. 

Οσο για το άλλο, όποιος έρθει να επιβάλλει έλεγχο στα προσωπικά blogs θα φάει τα μούτρα του. Τόσο απλά. Ας φωνάζει όσο θέλει η κυβέρνηση και όποιος άλλος επιθυμεί. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το επιβάλλουν, πώς να το κάνουμε. 

Υ.Γ.
Ο Καψαμπέλης θα γίνει φίρμα, να μου το θυμηθείτε. Ο τελευταίος που θα χάσει θα είναι αυτός.

----------


## shaq141a

Οβελίξ το επιβεβαιώνω και εγω. Για anonymous commrnt έχει γίνει η φασαρία. Αλλά ο Χιώτης υπενήσεται ότι οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες του blog έγραφαν τα comments.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Υπάρχουν ακόμη αυτά τα δημοσιεύματα που αφορούν στον Χιώτη? Τα έχει δει κανείς από εμάς?

----------


## keysmith

Το Internet και η ελευθερία και ανωνυμία ήταν πάντα *δίκοπο μαχαίρι.*. 
Ομοίως *πολλοί καήκανε από την φωτιά.. τι θα κάνουμε τώρα θα καταργήσουμε την φωτιά*

Προσωπικά είμαι εναντίων τη κάθε προσπάθειας χειραγώγησης του internet κατά αυτό τον τρόπο. Δεν κρίνω αυτήν την στιγμή το press-gr οτι θέλει ας είναι, φαντάζομαι κάποιους ενόχλησε, και το κυνηγάνε. blog ειναι όχι εφημερίδα η εγκυκλοπαίδεια δεν ενοχλεί να γράφεται και καμιά _κουβεντα παραπάνω_ ειδικά από επισκεπτες..

Δεν μου αρέσουν αυτά τα πράγματα :Thinking:

----------


## MADx2

Μάλιστα ,μου φαίνεται ότι εχουν ξεφύγει πάνε να "φιμώσουν" και το ιντερνετ τώρα.
Κάθε άσχετος που βλέπει καποιο σχόλιο που δεν του αρέσει θα καταθέτει μήνυση για εκβιασμό και άντε βρες ακρη. Ας πάρουν μέτρα για τους "λασπολόγους" δημοσιογράφους και μέτα βλέπουμε.
Αλήθεια εχετε δει δημοσιογράφο να ζήτα συγνώμη για λάθος πληροφορία ή καταγγελία που έκανε για κάποιον?
Γιατί λοιπόν 2 μετρα και 2 σταθμά?

----------


## 21century

Παιδιά επειδή η συζήτηση άναψε για τα καλά να καταθέσω ορισμένες απόψεις. Πρώτον σε πολλές εφημερίδες δεν υπάρχουν κάτω απο άρθρα ονόματα και σπάνια μόνο αρχικά οπότε την ευθύνη φέρει ο γράφων ή ο εκδότης? Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ο εκδότης αν δεν πάρει το βάρος της ευθύνης ο δημοσιογράφος που οτ έγραψε, όπως κάποτε ο Θ.Α. στην Ελευθεροτυπία αλλά όλοι σχεδόν γνώριζαν ποιός ήταν. Έπειτα 2ον πέρα απο το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που ετοιμάζεται φαντάζεστε να μπει λογοκρισία και σε φόρουμ που είναι κι αυτά είδος γραπτού λόγου και μερικές φορές υπάρχουν ανακρίβειες αλλα ευτυχώς όχι προσβολή της προσωπικότητας. Τέλος να επισημάνω ότι τα προσωπικά δεδομένα σε ποιές περιπτώσεις ισχύουν? Ο ένας εκ των διαχειριστών του μπλόγκ είπε ότι υπουργός της Κυβέρνησης κατέθεσε τη Παρασκευή μήνυση εναντίον του. Καλά. Όταν ρώτησε τον κ. Ζαγορίτη χθες βράδυ στο Μέγκα δεν ήξερε ποιός ήταν. Άρα τα προσπωικά δεδομένα ασκούνται μόνο όταν ασκείται δίωξη σε κάποιον και όχι στο μηνυτή ώστε η κοινή γνώμη να μάθει το όνομά τους? Μάλιστα μου έκανε εντύπωση που ο κ. Ζαγορίτης είπε ότι ο κάθε υπουργός έχει ίσα δικαιώματα και αναρωτήθηκα. Τώρα το θυμήθηκαν ή τώρα τους συμφέρει? Παράκληση να μην κάνουμε το θέμα πολιτικό αν και ήδη έγινε έτσι.

----------


## largo

> Το Internet και η ελευθερία και ανωνυμία ήταν πάντα *δίκοπο μαχαίρι.*. 
> Ομοίως *πολλοί καήκανε από την φωτιά.. τι θα κάνουμε τώρα θα καταργήσουμε την φωτιά*
> 
> Προσωπικά είμαι εναντίων τη κάθε προσπάθειας χειραγώγησης του internet κατά αυτό τον τρόπο. Δεν κρίνω αυτήν την στιγμή το press-gr οτι θέλει ας είναι, φαντάζομαι κάποιους ενόχλησε, και το κυνηγάνε. blog ειναι όχι εφημερίδα η εγκυκλοπαίδεια δεν ενοχλεί να γράφεται και καμιά _κουβεντα παραπάνω_ ειδικά από επισκεπτες..
> 
> Δεν μου αρέσουν αυτά τα πράγματα


Σωστά.

Και ρωτάω : Κανένας μας στις παρέες μας και στις οικογενειές μας δεν λέει αυτά που διαβάζαμε στο Press-gr ; Για τις κονόμες κάποιων ή για τις ιδιαιτερότητές τους κλπ κλπ ; Ο κόσμος τόχει τούμπανο και εμεις (το κράτος) κρυφό καμάρι.

Επειδή δηλαδή κάποιος τα έγραψε κιόλας και τα σχολίασαν ;

Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.

----------


## chrisyah

> Οβελίξ το επιβεβαιώνω και εγω. Για anonymous commrnt έχει γίνει η φασαρία. Αλλά ο Χιώτης υπενήσεται ότι οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες του blog έγραφαν τα comments.


Γιατί τα comment από moderation δεν περνάνε ???

Είτε post είτε comment το ίδιο είναι...

----------


## MADx2

> Σωστά.
> 
> Και ρωτάω : Κανένας μας στις παρέες μας και στις οικογενειές μας δεν λέει αυτά που διαβάζαμε στο Press-gr ; Για τις κονόμες κάποιων ή για τις ιδιαιτερότητές τους κλπ κλπ ; Ο κόσμος τόχει τούμπανο και εμεις (το κράτος) κρυφό καμάρι.
> 
> Επειδή δηλαδή κάποιος τα έγραψε κιόλας και τα σχολίασαν ;
> 
> Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.


Ακριβώς είναι μια "κουβέντα" μεταξύ χρηστών και τίποτα παραπάνω.
Δεν ειδα να θικτεί κάποιος από τα ανώνυμα κουιζ που θέτουν οι εφημερίδες?

----------


## sperxios

> Γιατί τα comment από moderation δεν περνάνε ???
> 
> Είτε post είτε comment το ίδιο είναι...


Μάλλον όχι, στο wordpress-gr δεν περνάγανε από moderation τις απαντήσεις, δεν κόβανε τίποτα (απ' ότι κατάλαβα).

Και _δεν είναι το ίδιο να ποστάρεις εσύ ή να αφήσεις το ποστάρισμα κάποιου άλλου άκοφτο_!
Μπορεί να είναι ηθική αυτουργεία ή κάτι άλλο, αλλά δεν έχει πάει στο δικαστήριο ποτέ ανάλογη περίπτωση ώστε να γνωρίζουμε με σιγουριά.
Και οι εφημερίδες δεν είναι blogs, δεν μετράνε.

Αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα της συζήτησης:
*Να μην χρειάζεται να πηγαίνουμε στα δικαστήρια για αυτά που γραφουμε!*
Το ιντερνετ προσφέρεται για άλλους είδους "εκτονώσεις".

Επειδή υποψιάζομαι οι δεν έχεις διαβάσει τα προηγούμενα, σε βάζω αμέσως στο κλίμα μου.

Υποστηρίζω πως *εκτός και αν αποκαλύπτονται *ευαίσθητα* προσωπικά δεδομένα*, δεν πρέπει να υποχρεωνόμαστε σε moderation!

Και για τα "δημόσια πρόσωπα", θα πρέπει να είναι θεμιτή ακόμη και η δριμεία κριτική στα όρια της προσβολή της προσωπικότητας, σύμφωνα με το ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο, ή και πέρα των ορίων.

Πιστεύω πως είναι απαραίτητο για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της κοινωνίας
(κάτι σαν οστρακισμό αλλά στα "λόγια"), ιδιαίτερα σήμερα!

----------


## argonaut

> Υπάρχουν ακόμη αυτά τα δημοσιεύματα που αφορούν στον Χιώτη? Τα έχει δει κανείς από εμάς?


Και βέβαια υπάρχουν:

http://press-gr.blogspot.com/2006/12/blog-post_16.html

Εγώ όμως θέλω να ξέρω πως συνδέονται τα e-mails που στάλθηκαν στον δημοσιογράφο του Βήματος στις 20/12
http://assets.in.gr/AssetService/Ima...&t=0&q=100&v=1
με τα παραπάνω σχόλια.

Πως δηλαδή απέδειξε στην Google και στο δικαστήριο της Καλιφόρνιας η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη ότι τα εκβιαστικά e-mails συνδέονται με τα σχόλια αυτά όταν τα IP από τα οποία στάλθηκαν τα σχόλια δεν ήταν γνωστά.
Γιατί μόνον αν υπάρχει αυτή η σύνδεση μπορεί να ζητηθεί άρση του απορρήτου των τηλεπικοινωνιών (εκβίαση= κακούργημα για το οποίο αίρεται το απόρρητο και όχι για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση = πλημμέλημα ).

Τέλος μου κάνει εντύπωση πως ο εκβιαστής έστειλε 2 e-mails σε διάστημα 3 λεπτών και μετά σιωπή. Και βέβαια αυτό που λέει και ο Πιτσιρίκος: πως ήξερε την διεύθυνση hotmail του δημοσιογράφου ο εκβιαστής.

----------


## 2048dsl

Off Topic


		Αντε να αρχισουν να κοβουν κανενα Κω.ο.η πολυ ελευθερια και μαλ...α πισω απο ενα computer βλαπτει σοβαρα την υγεια.

----------


## sperxios

Επέτρεψέ μου argonaut να σε εκεμταλευτώ ξανά...  :One thumb up: 



> {...}
> Υπάρχουν λοιπόν 2 απόψεις.
> 
> Η μία λέει ότι τα blogs είναι καφενεία όπου ο καθένας λέει ότι του καπνίσει. Άμα θέλεις μπαίνεις στο καφενείο αυτό. Άμα θέλεις και είσαι αργόσχολος σταματάς στο πηγαδάκι. Λες την άποψη σου και παραμένεις ανώνυμος. Και ξέρεις πάντα ότι πρόκειται για κουβέντες του καφενείου και τους δίνεις την βαρύτητα που εσύ κρίνεις.
> Αυτό είναι η ελευθερία των blogs. ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ. Πέρα από κάθε κρατική εξουσία.
> 
> Η άλλη άποψη λέει ότι τα blogs ισοδυναμούν με δημόσια εκφορά άποψης. Θα πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει κάποιος που κρίνει αν αυτό που γράφεται είναι παράνομο, προσβάλλει τα χρηστά ήθη, προσβάλλει την υπόληψη κάποιου ατόμου, συκοφαντεί πολιτικό, βλασφημεί τα θεία, υβρίζει το έθνος και το πολίτευμα κλπ, κλπ. Κάθε άποψη είναι επώνυμη και ο καθένας είναι προσωπικά υπεύθυνος για οτιδήποτε γράψει. Ιδωτικός χώρος στο Διαδίκτυο δεν υφίσταται. Τα πάντα μπορούν να ελεγχθούν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από την κρατική εξουσία.
> 
> *Μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει.*

----------


## edge_xania

Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο το blogspot.gr που ελεγε το ρεπορταζ του Alpha...
Καλα εδωσε παλι ενα ρεσιταλ ο Καμενος, κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα...
Προσπαθουσε να αποδειξει οτι στο press-gr τα σχολια τα στελνεις βαζοντας το e-mail σου δειχνοντας ενα παραδειγμα απο το troktiko...Για τοσο ασχετους μιλαμε...

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο το blogspot.gr που ελεγε το ρεπορταζ του Alpha...
> Καλα εδωσε παλι ενα ρεσιταλ ο Καμενος, κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα...
> Προσπαθουσε να αποδειξει οτι στο press-gr τα σχολια τα στελνεις βαζοντας το e-mail σου δειχνοντας ενα παραδειγμα απο το troktiko...Για τοσο ασχετους μιλαμε...


Καθόλου άσχετος δεν είναι ο καμένος. Κανένα email δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις.

https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?bl...22826737459876

Αντίθετα ένα άλλο blog το οποίο δεν έχει καθόλου comments στις αναρτήσεις του χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως παράδειγμα. Αν αυτό δεν είναι λάσπη κυριε Καμμένε τι είναι; Παρακαλώ 3 μήνες στην ψυρού για συκοφαντική δυσφίμιση  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## dimitris18

> Διαβασα ολα τα posts και οι περισσοτεροι κινουνται στη σωστη κατευθυνση. Υπαρχουν ομως και καποια απαραδεκτα posts, το πιο εμετικο ειναι του καλου μου φιλου οβελίκσ: 
> 
> Κι εσενα γιατι σε προστατευουμε ρε μαστορα??
> Εχεις βρισει χυδαια και αβασιμα τοσο κοσμο, εχεις βγαλει τρελους, ανικανους, απατεωνες κλπ. μεγαλες κοινωνικες ομαδες...
> 
> Καταδικαζεις με περισση ανεση την ελευθερια λογου στο νετ χωρις ομως να αναλογιστεις οτι αυτη ακριβως η ελευθερια σου επιτρεπει κι εσενα να γραφεις εδω και να λυσσομανας βριζοντας τοσο κοσμο.
> 
> Δε πας καλυτερα να πουλησεις κανα μενιρ ρε οβελίκς?
> 
> ...


συνφωνώ αλλά δεν μ'αρέσει το ύφος σου

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Στα καφενεια ακουγονται χειροτερα απο οτι στο press.gr...μηπως θα πρεπει να ανησυχουν οι θαμωνες?

----------


## mistral

Mάλλον κανέναν δεν πρέπει να πστεύουμε την σήμερον ημέραν....

Αφ' ενός οι εφημερίδες μας παραμυθιάζουν επι δεκαετίες

ΤV και ράδιο μια απ τα ίδια...

Και όσο για τα blogs ότι θέλει ο καθένας γράφει...

Προσωπικά επιστεύομαι μόνον ότι έχω αντιληφθεί και κατανοήσει μόνος μου

Όλα τα άλλα είναι εκ προοιμίου παραμύθια ... απ όπου και αν γράφονται ή λέγονται

Εκτός και αν αποδειχτούν αλήθειες ... οπότε απλά - μετά την απόδειξή τους - τα αποδέχομαι

Και σαφώς δεν εμπιστεύομαι ούτε τους blogers... γιατί εξ άλλου να τους εμπιστευτώ; 

Τους γνώριζα και απο χτές ; Ή που ξέρω εγώ τι συμφέρον έχει ο καθένας για να γράφει ότι γράφει ;

Εν ολίγοις ... ότι αντιλαμβάνεται ο νούς μου και μόνον.. ας είναι και λιγότερα..

Όποιος γνωρίζει πολλά δεν είναι περισσότερο ευτυχής απο κάποιον που αρκείται στα απαραίτητα..

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Mάλλον κανέναν δεν πρέπει να πστεύουμε την σήμερον ημέραν....
> 
> Αφ' ενός οι εφημερίδες μας παραμυθιάζουν επι δεκαετίες
> 
> ΤV και ράδιο μια απ τα ίδια...
> 
> Και όσο για τα blogs ότι θέλει ο καθένας γράφει...
> 
> Προσωπικά επιστεύομαι μόνον ότι έχω αντιληφθεί και κατανοήσει μόνος μου
> ...


 :Respekt:  Ευτυχως ειμαστε σκεπτομενα οντα και καθε ειδηση και πληροφορια απο οπου και να προερχεται πρεπει να την φιλτραρουμε!

----------


## 2048dsl

γρηγορα λαζοπουλο

----------


## shadowman

> Δεν είδα τη συζήτηση που λες αλλά πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί αν αναφέρονταν σε posts ή comments. Δηλαδή αν το "το έγραψε κάποιος ανώνυμος" αναφέρεται σε post χωρίς υπογραφή ή σε anonymous comment. Είναι απίθανο όλη η φασαρία να έγινε από anonymous comment. Θα δείξει.


κι όμως όπως είπε ξεκάθαρα ο Χιώτης αναφερόταν σε comments και όχι σε αναρτησεις του blog. Tόσο γελοιοι είναι...

----------


## chao

Από ένα .gr blog, το οποίo μιλάει πάντα επώνυμα, αντιγράφω:

*Δεν μιλάνε ποτέ για σχοινί στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου*

By Factorx | February 26, 2008

H υπόθεση των πραγματικών και υποτιθέμενων εκβιασμών μέσω του Ιντερνέτ δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο. Κατά καιρούς και σε άλλες χώρες, κυρίως στην Αμερική, έχουν καταγγελθεί παρόμοια εγκλήματα. Αλλά, όπως και τα blogs ήλθαν στην Ελλάδα με καθυστέρηση,  το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους ηλεκτρονικούς εκβιασμούς. Ίσως το μόνο που μας κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση είναι ότι στο κύκλωμα αυτό φέρεται να εμπλέκονται δημοσιογράφοι. Ωστόσο, η υπόθεση με το Press-gr έχει ορισμένα «γκρίζα» σημεία, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι σε περίπτωση που βρεθούν εκβιαστές και δη δημοσιογράφοι δεν πρέπει να πληρώσουν ακριβά για τη δράση τους. Οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν είναι άγιοι. Όμως, δεν μπορεί να αμαυρώνεται η εικόνα όλου του κλάδου από πέντε – δέκα που εκβιάζουν, έχουν λογαριασμούς με εκατομμύρια ευρώ, επιταγές και «τούβλα» πάνε κι έρχονται στα δημοσιογραφικά γραφεία. Υπάρχουν και οι μισθωτοί των 600 ευρώ, πολλοί εκ των οποίων δουλεύουν σε blogs για ένα κατοστάρικο παραπάνω ή γιατί θέλουν να σώσουν την τιμή της δημοσιογραφίας που υπηρετούν. Αυτοί δεν φταίνε.

Το press-gr δεν είναι τα blogs. Όσα συνέβησαν εκεί αποτελούν μόνο σταγόνα στον ωκεανό της προσφοράς των άλλων blogs.. Η δύναμη τους είναι βέβαια ακόμα πολύ μικρή, συγκρινόμενη με την παντοδυναμία των διαπλεκόμενων ΜΜΕ. Αν όμως η ιστορία απέδειξε κάτι είναι ότι το νέο υπερτερεί πάντοτε του παλιού. Και οι εκατοντάδες ή χιλιάδες Έλληνες bloggers είναι το «νέο» απέναντι στο παρηκμασμένο «παλιό» του εκμαυλισμού και τη διαφθοράς. Ο Τύπος πεθαίνει κι αυτό το ξέρουν όλοι πια. *Με όλες τις αδυναμίες τους, τα ενημερωτικά blogs κατάφεραν μέχρι σήμερα κάτι πολύ σημαντικό. Έδειξαν ότι μπορούν να σπάσουν την χειραγώγηση.* Να διαπεράσουν τα στεγανά της πληροφόρησης και να αποκαλύψουν θέματα που το δημοσιογραφικό και εκδοτικό κατεστημένο θάβουν. Αυτό είναι που φοβήθηκαν οι καλοπληρωμένοι επαγγελματίες του χώρου και οι εκδότες τους. Οι του press-gr τους πρόσφεραν δυστυχώς την ευκαιρία.

Είδαμε σήμερα και διάφορους άσχετους με τα blog να βγαίνουν και να μας λένε στην τηλεόραση τι είναι τα …blogs. Χαρούμενοι που ο αρχιερέας της κυβερνητικής παραπληροφόρησης ανέλαβε επιτέλους να μας βάλει στη θέση μας. Κανείς φυσικά δεν διανοήθηκε να πει ότι εξέλιπε το θράσος στον τόπο αυτόν όταν τολμά και μιλά για «εκβιαστές στα blogs» μια κυβέρνηση που έτρεχε σε ξενοδοχεία και μυστικά ραντεβού για να πάρει ροζ DVD από έναν τύπο που η ίδια κατηγορούσε ως «εκβιαστή».

Τι θέλουν να μας πουν δηλαδή; Ότι στον Τύπο και την τηλεόραση δεν υπάρχουν εκβιασμοί; Η πληθώρα των λαθρόβιων εντύπων που στηρίζονται αποκλειστικά στην κυβερνητική διαφήμιση τι είναι; Αυτό που κάνει τώρα η ίδια η κυβέρνηση, βγάζοντας στον αέρα την απειλή των αραχνιασμένων φακέλων της διαπλοκής στο ΣΔΟΕ, για να σταματήσουν οι επιθέσεις από τα μήντια, πώς λέγεται; Η περίπτωση του Alter και των φορολογικών εκκρεμοτήτων που βγήκαν τη μια ημέρα και χάθηκαν την άλλη τι ήταν; Με τις μεγάλες δικαστικές υποθέσεις της διαπλοκής που άνοιξαν προ του 2004 και θάφτηκαν μετά στα υπόγεια της Ευελπίδων, τι έγινε; Προφανώς στην κυβέρνηση ξέχασαν ότι δεν μιλάνε ποτέ για σχοινί στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου. Όπως ξέχασαν και πολλά άλλα.

http://www.blog.anti.gr/?p=1165



........Auto merged post: chao added 16 Minutes and 54 Seconds later........




Νομοθετική ρύθμιση στα blog για να μην βγει το … DVD;
http://www.blog.anti.gr/?p=1155


Η ΕΣΗΕΑ εναντίον των νομοθετικών ρυθμίσεων για τα blogs.
http://www.blog.anti.gr/?p=1161

----------


## shadowman

επ ευκαιρία των εκβιασμών ας δούμε ένα φτηνό που έκαναν στο πολύ καλό blog του αντι.
http://www.blog.anti.gr/

Ο ΟΠΑΠ έκοψε την διαφήμιση στο ΑΝΤΙ



> Σήμερα το πρωί κάποια κυρία εκ μέρους του ΟΠΑΠ, ενημέρωσε το «Αντί» ότι επειδή ο κ. Χατζηεμμανουήλ κάνει περικοπές στον Οργανισμό, θα κόψουν και την διαφήμιση που δίνουν στο περιοδικό. Η συμφωνία που είχαμε κάνει με τον ΟΠΑΠ, αφορούσε μια διαφημιστική καταχώρηση στο οπισθόφυλλο του περιοδικού, έναντι 952 ευρώ, καθαρά. Δηλαδή η ανόρθωση των οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων του ΟΠΑΠ που επιδιώκει ο κ. Χατζηεμμανουήλ εξαρτάται από τα 1.904 ευρώ που έδιναν στο «Αντί», για δύο διαφημίσεις τον μήνα, όταν φυσικά τις έδιναν και τις δυο και δεν ξεχνούσαν την μια. Δεν επηρεάζεται καθόλου από τις συμφωνίες μαμούθ που πληρώνουν στην Ιντρακόμ, ούτε από τις χορηγίες εκατομμυρίων με άλλα έντυπα. Εντάξει λοιπόν καταλάβαμε. Παρά τη μικρή μας κυκλοφορία εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε πολύ ενοχλητικοί. Είναι λοιπόν τίτλος τιμής για μας το κόψιμο της διαφήμισης. Για τον κ. Χατζηεμμανουήλ και τους φίλους του στο Μαξίμου τι είναι; Σημειώνουμε οτι το “Αντί” δεν έχει καμία άλλη διαφήμιση δημόσιου οργανισμού.

----------


## fantomas

> Όποιος μπερδεύει τα μπλογκς με το φόρουμ είναι άσχετος.
> Όποιος κατάλαβε από τα λεγόμενά μου ότι καταδικάζω την ελευθερία στο νετ είναι ανόητος.
> Όποιος εμπιστεύεται την ενημέρωσή του στην τηλεόραση είναι αφελής.
> Οποιος νομιζει οτι το press-gr έκανε ενημέρωση πρέπει να τον ξυπνήσουν.
> Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μου είναι ελεύθερος να με κρίνει όπως εγώ είμαι ελεύθερος να κρίνω τον φαντομά που προσκυνά τον ΜΤ και με έχει άχτι. 
> Αν στα μπλογκς μπορεί να γράψει ο οποιοσδήποτε οτιδήποτε τότε ας πάει ο φαντομάς να αναρτήσει κάτι στο press-gr. Τι? Δεν μπορεί? Μόνο με άδεια του διαχειριστή αναρτώνται posts? Ε, φυσικά. Το blog έχει πάντα "ιδιοκτήτη", αυτόν που έχει και μοιράζει τους κωδικούς. Από αυτόν περνάνε όλα τα ποστς. Συνεπώς το "δεν ήξερε ο Καψαμπέλης τι αναρτάται" είναι ψέμα. 
> Τη σάτιρα δεν κατάφερε κανείς ποτέ να την υποτάξει. Ας ξαναπροσπαθήσουν, θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους. 
> Μερικοί ακόμα να καταλάβουν (δεν φταιν αυτοί αν είναι αμόρφωτοι και ΕΠΕ) ότι εγώ δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανέναν. Είδατε πουθενά να υποστηρίζω την TV ή τους μεγαλοεκδότες? Εδώ μιλάμε για το press-gr και τον τρόπο που ενημερώνει. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που πιστεύει και διαβάζει το press-gr ας το κανει. Εδώ άλλοι διαβάζουν στα σοβαρά την Εσπρέσο.
> Το αν εκβιάστηκε κάποιος ή όχι (ελπίζω ότι) θα βρεθεί τελικά. Αλλά το να νομίζει κανείς ότι με αφορμή το press-gr θα βρει η κυβέρνηση αφορμή να φιμώσει το μπλογκ του Βάσπερ ή του flareman ή του πιτσιρίκου είναι πολύ μεγάλο νούμερο.


Οπως φαινεται, δεν εχεις ιδεα απο "μπλογς"(oπως τα ελεγε ο οικονομεας :Laughing: )
Γνωριζεις οτι αυτη τη στιγμη μπορεις να πας στο press-gr@blogspot.com και να γραψεις οτι εντελως θελεις, χωρις να εχεις λογ/σμο και χωρις καμμια αλλη προυποθεση? Ασφαλως οχι και για του λογου το αληθες πηγαινε τωρα να το τσεκαρεις ιδιοις ομασι. Ειναι ή δεν ειναι αυτο κατακτηση?
Καμμια διαφορά δεν εχει η espressο απ την ελευθεροτυπια που προβαλει τα τσοντοκαναλα και τους χρηστιδηδες. 
Πολλες φορες ειπα οτι δεν προσκυναω τον ΜΤ αλλα την αποκαλυπτικη ενημερωση που μας ανοιγει τα ματια και δεν προκειται να να τη προσφερει ουτε ο ρουσοπουλος, ουτε οι φυλλαδες του διαπλεκομενου κατεστημενου.



> συνφωνώ αλλά δεν μ'αρέσει το ύφος σου


Mα πρεπει κανεις να απανταει σε αναλογο υφος. Δε χρησιμοπoiεις σφεντονα σε μαχη με αερoβολα :Wink:

----------


## sperxios

> Αυτή είναι η δημοκρατία της δεξιάς


Παιδιά πολύ θα ήθελα να επαναπαυθώ ότι _"οκ, φταίει η δεξιά, θα περάσει!"._

Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι η ιστορία αυτή δίνει αφορμές για να την εκμεταλευτούν όλοι.

* Νομίζετε οτι αν ηταν κυβέρνηση το "κέντρο" ή το ΚΚΕ, δεν θα επεδίωκαν τη φίμωση των blogs?
* Νομίζετε οτι μόνο "μπλέ" είναι οι μηνύσεις?
* Νομίζετε ότι πχ η Διαμαντοπούλου ή η Μπακογιάννη θα υπερασπιζότανε την ελευθερία του ιντερνετ.?

Είμαστε "εμείς" εναντίων "αυτών".
Οι "μη έχοντες" εναντίων των "εχόντων και κατεχόντων".
Η "μαζα" εναντίον της "οργανωμένης πολιτείας".
Οι Πολίτες εναντίον του Συστήματος!

Το ξαναλέω, γιατί παίζονται πολλά την στιγμή αυτή (χωρίς συνομωσίες):
1) Δεν πρόκειται μόνο για τα blogs, αλλά για το internet στο σύνολό του!
2) Δεν πρόκειται μονο για την Ελευθερία του Λόγου, αλλά για την Λειτουργία της Πολιτείας μας, 
_σύνταγμα, νόμοι, θεσμοί, αξίες._
3) Δεν ζητάμε την "προστασία" που παρέχει η νομοθεσία/σύνταγμα στον "τύπο". Αντίθετα, θέλουμε να θωρακιστούμε από αυτή!
4) Δεν θέλουμε να αναπαράγουμε την άρρωστη κατάσταση του σημερινού ανεξέλεγκτου (και ως εκ τούτου διεφθαρμένου) συστήματος, 
_κυβερνητικού, νομοθετικού και δικαστικού._
Θέλουμε να τη βελτιώσουμε, και η "ασυδοσία" του ιντερνετ δείχνει το δρόμο:
Διαφάνεια στα πάντα 
(εκτός των ευαίσθητων προσωπικών δεδομένων φυσικά)
5) Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση των παραπάνω είναι η προστασία της ανωνυμίας.
Καμία "εξαιρετική περίπτωση" δεν πρέπει να δεχτούμε ως δικαιολογιά για να την καταπατήσουν 
(εκτός αν απειλείται ανθρώπινη ζωή)!

----------


## shaq141a

Μπράβο στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ




> Ανακοίνωση του Τμήματος Δικαιωμάτων του ΣΥΝ για την απόπειρα λογοκρισίας στα ειδησεογραφικά blogs
> Mε ανησυχία παρακολουθούμε τις εξελίξεις που αφορούν στην πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης για νομοθετική παρέμβαση στα ειδησεογραφικά blogs.
> 
> Τη στιγμή που ακόμη και το ισχύον θεσμικό πλαίσιο, που αφορά τη συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση, βρίσκεται σε δυσαρμονία με τη συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη ελευθερία της έκφρασης, η κυβέρνηση της Ν.Δ. φαίνεται ότι επιθυμεί να επεκτείνει τις αυστηρές τυποκτόνες διατάξεις του νόμου Βενιζέλου του 1995, ώστε αυτές να ισχύουν και για τα blogs.
> 
> Η κυβέρνηση, με πρόσχημα την καταπολέμηση του αδικήματος του εκβιασμού, για το οποίο όμως επαρκούν οι υπάρχουσες ποινικές διατάξεις, επιδιώκει μια νέα ειδική ρύθμιση που θα οδηγήσει σε λογοκρισία, με προφανές θύμα το αγαθό της ελευθεροτυπίας. Οι κυβερνώντες φοβούνται την ελεύθερη ανταλλαγή απόψεων καθώς και την σκληρή κριτική για τα πεπραγμένα των στελεχών τους.
> 
> Η παροχή τεχνικών διευκολύνσεων προς ανακάλυψη ηλεκτρονικών ιχνών δεν αποσκοπεί στην προστασία της τιμής των θιγόμενων ιδιωτών, αλλά στην αποτελεσματική διακοπή της ροής «ενοχλητικών» ειδήσεων και σχολίων.
> 
> ...

----------


## shadowman

> Μπράβο στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


Καλή η θέση αλλά από το "τμήμα δικαιωμάτων"; Γιατί δεν βγαίνουν οι frontmen;

----------


## chao

http://www.bloggersrepublic.net/

----------


## sperxios

> Ανακοίνωση του Τμήματος Δικαιωμάτων του ΣΥΝ για την απόπειρα λογοκρισίας στα ειδησεογραφικά blogs
> Mε ανησυχία παρακολουθούμε τις εξελίξεις που αφορούν στην πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης για νομοθετική παρέμβαση στα ειδησεογραφικά blogs.
> 
> Τη στιγμή που ακόμη και το ισχύον θεσμικό πλαίσιο, που αφορά τη συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση, βρίσκεται σε δυσαρμονία με τη συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη ελευθερία της έκφρασης, η κυβέρνηση της Ν.Δ. φαίνεται ότι επιθυμεί να επεκτείνει _τις αυστηρές τυποκτόνες διατάξεις του νόμου Βενιζέλου του 1995,_ ώστε αυτές να ισχύουν και για τα blogs.
> 
> Η κυβέρνηση, με πρόσχημα την καταπολέμηση του αδικήματος του εκβιασμού, για το οποίο όμως επαρκούν οι υπάρχουσες ποινικές διατάξεις, επιδιώκει μια νέα ειδική ρύθμιση που θα οδηγήσει σε λογοκρισία, με προφανές θύμα το αγαθό της ελευθεροτυπίας. Οι κυβερνώντες φοβούνται την ελεύθερη ανταλλαγή απόψεων καθώς και την σκληρή κριτική για τα πεπραγμένα των στελεχών τους.
> 
> _Η παροχή τεχνικών διευκολύνσεων προς ανακάλυψη ηλεκτρονικών ιχνών δεν αποσκοπεί στην προστασία της τιμής των θιγόμενων ιδιωτών,_ αλλά στην αποτελεσματική διακοπή της ροής «ενοχλητικών» ειδήσεων και σχολίων.
> 
> ...


Ούτε στο μυαλό μου να ήτανε!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
(σχεδόν χρησιμοποιούμε τις ίδιες λέξεις...)

----------


## dimitris18

Το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ειναι προς στιγμήν το μόνο κόμμα που έβγαλε τέτοια ανακοίνωση!  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: dimitris18 added 6 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........

από το pitsirikos.blogspot.com

_Έχω μερικές απορίες: τι σχέση έχουν τα δυο απειλητικά –και βλακώδη- ανώνυμα μέιλ που ισχυρίζεται πως έλαβε ο δημοσιογράφος του «Βήματος» με το Press-Gr; Δεν θα μπορούσε να τα έχει στείλει ο οποιοσδήποτε; Δηλαδή, αν εγώ λάβω ένα ανώνυμο μέιλ από κάποιον που υποστηρίζει πως είναι υπουργός της Νέας Δημοκρατίας θα το πιστέψω; Πώς θα συνδεθούν τα ανώνυμα σχόλια εναντίον του δημοσιογράφου στο Press-Gr –που θα μπορούσε να τα έχει γράψει ακόμα και ο ίδιος- με τα απειλητικά μέιλ; Αυτός που ζητούσε χρήματα από τον δημοσιογράφο πώς ήξερε και τα δυο του μέιλ; Μήπως ήταν φίλος του; Μήπως ήταν ο ίδιος; Γιατί αυτός που έστειλε τα μέιλ και ζητούσε χρήματα σταμάτησε να στέλνει μέιλ; Δεν τα ήθελε τα χρήματα πια; Γιατί o δημοσιογράφος δεν απάντησε στον εκβιαστή πως θα του δώσει τα χρήματα ώστε να συμφωνήσει με την αστυνομία και να τον παγιδέψουν; Μήπως επειδή κανείς ποτέ δεν ζήτησε πραγματικά χρήματα και δεν εκβίασε τον δημοσιογράφο αλλά το μόνο που χρειαζόταν ο δημοσιογράφος ήταν αυτά τα δυο μέιλ για να στηρίξει το επιχείρημά του; Μήπως αυτός ήταν ο τρόπος για να πειστεί η Google πως είχαν διαπραχθεί εγκληματικές πράξεις κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα και να γίνει άρση απορρήτου επικοινωνιών για το Press-Gr; Μήπως ο δημοσιογράφος είχε ήδη κάνει συμφωνία με υψηλά ιστάμενο πολιτικό πρόσωπο και πρώην συνάδελφό του; Μήπως ο στόχος ήταν το Press-Gr και όλα τα άλλα είναι κουραφέξαλα; Μήπως τώρα στόχος είναι η ελευθερία της έκφρασης στο Διαδίκτυο; Γιατί ο δημοσιογράφος έχει αναλάβει τον ρόλο του εκπροσώπου Τύπου της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας;_

Επειδή στο blog του πιτσιρικου δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε σχόλια θα ήθελα να σχολιάσουμε αυτό το κείμενο εδώ. Εγώ καταρχήν να ρωτήσω γιατί κανένας από τους "σοβαρούς" και "έκγριτους" δημοσιογράφους δεν έκανε κάποιες από αυτές τις ερωτήσεις;

----------


## shaq141a

> _Έχω μερικές απορίες: τι σχέση έχουν τα δυο απειλητικά –και βλακώδη- ανώνυμα μέιλ που ισχυρίζεται πως έλαβε ο δημοσιογράφος του «Βήματος» με το Press-Gr; Δεν θα μπορούσε να τα έχει στείλει ο οποιοσδήποτε; Δηλαδή, αν εγώ λάβω ένα ανώνυμο μέιλ από κάποιον που υποστηρίζει πως είναι υπουργός της Νέας Δημοκρατίας θα το πιστέψω; Πώς θα συνδεθούν τα ανώνυμα σχόλια εναντίον του δημοσιογράφου στο Press-Gr –που θα μπορούσε να τα έχει γράψει ακόμα και ο ίδιος- με τα απειλητικά μέιλ; Αυτός που ζητούσε χρήματα από τον δημοσιογράφο πώς ήξερε και τα δυο του μέιλ; Μήπως ήταν φίλος του; Μήπως ήταν ο ίδιος; Γιατί αυτός που έστειλε τα μέιλ και ζητούσε χρήματα σταμάτησε να στέλνει μέιλ; Δεν τα ήθελε τα χρήματα πια; Γιατί o δημοσιογράφος δεν απάντησε στον εκβιαστή πως θα του δώσει τα χρήματα ώστε να συμφωνήσει με την αστυνομία και να τον παγιδέψουν; Μήπως επειδή κανείς ποτέ δεν ζήτησε πραγματικά χρήματα και δεν εκβίασε τον δημοσιογράφο αλλά το μόνο που χρειαζόταν ο δημοσιογράφος ήταν αυτά τα δυο μέιλ για να στηρίξει το επιχείρημά του; Μήπως αυτός ήταν ο τρόπος για να πειστεί η Google πως είχαν διαπραχθεί εγκληματικές πράξεις κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα και να γίνει άρση απορρήτου επικοινωνιών για το Press-Gr; Μήπως ο δημοσιογράφος είχε ήδη κάνει συμφωνία με υψηλά ιστάμενο πολιτικό πρόσωπο και πρώην συνάδελφό του; Μήπως ο στόχος ήταν το Press-Gr και όλα τα άλλα είναι κουραφέξαλα; Μήπως τώρα στόχος είναι η ελευθερία της έκφρασης στο Διαδίκτυο; Γιατί ο δημοσιογράφος έχει αναλάβει τον ρόλο του εκπροσώπου Τύπου της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας;_
> 
> Επειδή στο blog του πιτσιρικου δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε σχόλια θα ήθελα να σχολιάσουμε αυτό το κείμενο εδώ. Εγώ καταρχήν να ρωτήσω γιατί κανένας από τους "σοβαρούς" και "έκγριτους" δημοσιογράφους δεν έκανε κάποιες από αυτές τις ερωτήσεις;


Εδώ δεν ξέρουν τι είναι μπλόκγ. Δεν έχουμε καταλάβει ότι τα κανάλια δεν τα ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η αληθεια και η διαλεύκανση μιας υπόθεσης. Τους αρέσει να λιθοβολούν όποιον δύσμοιρο πέφτει στο δρομο τους γιατί έτσι αυξάνεται η τηλεθέαση. :Thumb down: 

Πάντως από ένα άλλο post του πιτσιρίκου φαίνεται η σκευορία κατά του press gr. Αυτός ο Χιώτης δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Γράφει ότι του κατέβει και έχουμε και τους δημοσιογράφους της πενταρας να ρωτάνε ότι τους κατέβει στο κεφάλι. Μπράβο στον Πιτσιρίκο που βρήκε τις ανακολουθίες του κυριου Χιώτη και ντροπή στους δημοσιογράφους που νομίζουν ότι η δουλειά τους είναι τα νουμερα της AGB.

http://pitsirikos.blogspot.com/2008/...g-post_27.html




> Χτες το βράδυ αντιστάθηκα σθεναρά στις επίμονες παροτρύνσεις των φίλων μου να πάμε για 65η φορά φέτος σε σκυλάδικο και στήθηκα μπροστά στην τηλεόραση περιμένοντας να δω και να απολαύσω τον Βασίλη Χιώτη. Μάταια όμως, γιατί κανένα κανάλι δεν φιλοξένησε τον καλό συνάδελφο. Διαμαρτύρομαι εντόνως για την απόπειρα φίμωσης του Βασίλη Χιώτη από τα κρατικοδίαιτα ΜΜΕ και τους βαρόνους της ενημέρωσης! Εκτός αν ο Βασίλης είχε υπηρεσία στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, στην Ασφάλεια. Τότε τους δικαιολογώ. Το καθήκον προηγείται. Ελπίζω απόψε να έχει ρεπό.
> 
> Όπως παρατήρησαν εύστοχα πολλοί αναγνώστες του μπλογκ, ο Βασίλης Χιώτης έχει κάνει μια –μόνο μια;- γκάφα. Γράφει στο εκπληκτικό άρθρο του: «Δεν απάντησα στο μήνυμα, θεωρώντας αρχικώς ότι πρόκειται για φάρσα. Αργότερα την ίδια ημέρα, όμως, έλαβα ένα δεύτερο μήνυμα από τον ίδιο αποστολέα». Αργότερα την ίδια μέρα, Βασίλη; Μα τα δυο μέιλ –όπως βλέπουν όλοι- στάλθηκαν με διαφορά τριών λεπτών! Αχ Βασίλη, μαντάρα τα έκανες. Πολύ τσαπατσουλιά, ρε παιδάκι μου. Ακόμα και το άρθρο της «Ελευθεροτυπίας» με τον μικρό Αλέξανδρο πιο αληθοφανές ήταν.

----------


## 21century

Ο Δεκάλογος του καλού μπλόγκερ που κατατέθηκε σε αυτό το νήμα και συμπληρώθηκε ήταν κατατοπιστικός και το έδωσα σε φίλους μπλόγκερ να το αναδημοσιεύσουν. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που θέλουν τα μπλόγκ ειναι Κανόνες λειτουργίας όπως έχουν τα φόρουμ και αυτή είναι η μοναδική τους έλλειψη και όχι οτιδήποτε παραπάνω.

----------


## rho

1. Η περίπτωση του press-gr είναι *μια και μοναδική* και είναι άδικο να παίρνει η μπάλα όλη την blogόσφαιρα. 

2. H blogόσφαιρα πρέπει να ανήκει μόνο στους πολίτες. *Οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν είναι απλοί πολίτες. Είναι 4η εξουσία και OpinionMakers*.  Όταν η δημοσιογραφία (με την δύναμη που της δίνει η 4η εξουσία) μπάινει στα χωράφια της αρθρογραφίας των απλών πολιτών, έχουμε τέτοια φαινόμενα. 

3. Η έρευνα για το press-gr έγινε μετά την *κατάθεση 150 μηνύσεων τους τελευταίους μήνες*. Κάτι λέει αυτο. Δεν τα λέει όλα βέβαια. Αλλά με 150 μηνύσεις *η δικαιοσύνη όφειλε να επέμβει και να ερευνήσει*. 

4. Η έρευνα της δικαιοσύνης *δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα την άσκηση δίωξης* κατα του pρess-gr. Σε κανεναν δεν έχουν απαγγελθεί κατηγορίες.  Αρα δεν τίθεται θέμα δισφήμησης, σπίλωσης και φίμωσης. Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι δισφημείται, σπιλώνεται και φιμώνεται επειδή η δικαιοσύνη ερευνά την νομιμοτητα των πράξεών του (και μάλιστα *όχι αυτεπάγγελτα*, αλλά μετά από κατάθεση σωρείας μηνύσεων) *ας πρόσεχε*!

5. *Όλοι* είναι ίσοι έναντι του νόμου και *ελέγχονται για τις πράξεις τους*, κυρίως όταν κάποιοι με μηνύσεις τους ζητούν αυτον τον έλεγχο.

6. Όταν ένας δημοσιογράφος επιλέγει το blog του για να δημοσιοποιήσει αυτά που θα μπορουσε να γράψει στην εφημερίδα του κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Ο εκδότης του αρνείται να δημοσιευσει την πληροφορία του δημοσιογράφου. *Γιατι να αρνείται όμως;* Διότι η καταγγελία δεν τεκμηριώνεται επαρκως. Και μην μου πείτε ότι* ο εκδότης φοβάται τις πολιτικές συνέπειες* από την δημοσίευση. Τα τελευταία χρόνια πολλές καταγγελίες βγαίνουν στην πρώτη σελεδα των εφημερίδων. Αρα δεν τίθεται ζήτημα φόβου των εκδοτών. Αν ένας εκδότης απορρίψει μια καταγγελία αυτό θα οφείλεται μόνο στο ότι θα είναι αστηρικτη.

----------


## chao

> Αν ένας εκδότης απορρίψει μια καταγγελία αυτό θα οφείλεται μόνο στο ότι θα είναι αστηρικτη.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Είσαι πολύ ρομαντικός φίλε μου.


Για τα 1 ώς 5, συμφωνώ βέβαια...

----------


## Οβελίξ

chao, εισαι δημοσιογραφος?

o rho μια χαρα τα λέει και έτσι είναι. Τα είπα και εγω νωρίτερα αλλά, βλέπεις, η κινδυνολογία, τα σύνδρομα καταδίωξης και τα "Θα γίνουμε Κίνα" είναι πάντα έτοιμα και ποσταρονται σχεδόν αυτόματα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## largo

> 3. Η έρευνα για το press-gr έγινε μετά την *κατάθεση 150 μηνύσεων τους τελευταίους μήνες*. Κάτι λέει αυτο. Δεν τα λέει όλα βέβαια. Αλλά με 150 μηνύσεις *η δικαιοσύνη όφειλε να επέμβει και να ερευνήσει*. 
> 
> 4. Η έρευνα της δικαιοσύνης *δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα την άσκηση δίωξης* κατα του pρess-gr. Σε κανεναν δεν έχουν απαγγελθεί κατηγορίες.  Αρα δεν τίθεται θέμα δισφήμησης, σπίλωσης και φίμωσης. Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι δισφημείται, σπιλώνεται και φιμώνεται επειδή η δικαιοσύνη ερευνά την νομιμοτητα των πράξεών του (και μάλιστα *όχι αυτεπάγγελτα*, αλλά μετά από κατάθεση σωρείας μηνύσεων) *ας πρόσεχε*!
> 
> 5. *Όλοι* είναι ίσοι έναντι του νόμου και *ελέγχονται για τις πράξεις τους*, κυρίως όταν κάποιοι με μηνύσεις τους ζητούν αυτον τον έλεγχο.


1. Η δικαιοσύνη οφείλει να επέμβει σε πολλά (ΠΟΛΛΑ)  θέματα, αλλά δεν το κάνει. Γιατί το έκανε σε αυτή την περίπτωση ;

2. Δηλαδή μπορεί ο καθένας να δεχεται την αστυνομία στο σπίτι του, να τον ψάχνουν, να του κατάσχουν πραγματα, με το έτσι θέλω ; Για έρευνα ; Χωρίς σαφή στοιχεία ; Για δυσφήμιση ; 

3. Αυτό πάλι το "ισοι έναντι του νόμου" από που προκύπτει ; 

Η όλη ιστορία είναι μια μεγάλη μπαρούφα, με άλλους σκοπους. Αν ήταν εκβιασμός, θα είχε ακολουθηθεί άλλη οδός. Παγίδευση, προσημείωση χρημάτων κλπ κλπ. 

Αν παω εγώ τώρα και σου υποβάλω μήνυση για προσβολή και εκβιασμό, θάρθουν σπίτι σου να σε ψάξουν ; Ετσι απλά ; Με τι στοιχεια ; Εστω ενδείξεις ;


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## rho

> Είσαι πολύ ρομαντικός φίλε μου.
> 
> 
> Για τα 1 ώς 5, συμφωνώ βέβαια...


Θα μπορουσε να αιτιολογηθεί αυτο που λες (ότι είμαι ρομαντικος) αν με γνώριζες και είχες ολοκληρωμένη άποψη για τους λόγους που αναπτύσσω την συγκεκριμένη σκέψη. Αλλά δεν θα σταθώ σε αυτό. 

Θα προτιμούσα  να μου εξηγούσες που έχω άδικο και κυρίως ...

- Για ποιόν λόγο ένας δημοσιογράφος δεν δημοσιεύει όλες τις πληροφορίες που έχει στην εφημερίδα του;

-  Για ποιόν λόγο ένας εκδότης που αποδεδειγμένα δεν κολώνει να δημοσιεύει σωρεία καταγγελιών για σκάνδαλα (βουλευτών υπουργών, εταιρίων κλπ), να μην το κάνει σε κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις (που επίσης αφορούν δημοσιογράφους, πολιτικούς, κλπ); 150 μυνητές ήταν φίλοι του εκδότη και τους είχε στην λούφα;





> 1. Η δικαιοσύνη οφείλει να επέμβει σε πολλά (ΠΟΛΛΑ)  θέματα, αλλά δεν το κάνει. Γιατί το έκανε σε αυτή την περίπτωση ;


Δηλαδή είναι υπερβολή; Είναι υπέρβαση καθήκοντος; 
Είναι απαράδεκτο να *κατηγορούμε έναν εισαγγελέα επειδή έκανε αυτό που οι νόμοι του επιβάλουν να κάνει*. 




> 2. Δηλαδή μπορεί ο καθένας να δεχεται την αστυνομία στο σπίτι του, να τον ψάχνουν, να του κατάσχουν πραγματα, με το έτσι θέλω ; Για έρευνα ; Χωρίς σαφή στοιχεία ; Για δυσφήμιση ;


Η έρευνα γίνεται για να βρεθουν στοιχεία. *Χωρίς έρευνα στοιχεία δεν γίνεται να βρεθουν*. Και ναι, με εισαγγελική εντολή επιτρέπεται στην αστυνομία να κάνει ελέγχους σε σπίτια. Όποιος δεν θέλει να το δεχθει αυτο ζει σε άλλον κόσμο. 




> 3. Αυτό πάλι το "ισοι έναντι του νόμου" από που προκύπτει ;


Δηλαδή εσύ είσαι υπέρ της διακριτικής μεταχείρισης των δημοσιογράφων και θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να έοχυν το δικαίωμα να γράφουν ό,τι γουστάρουν χωρίς νομικές συνέπειες. Καλό κι αυτο!  :Laughing: 




> Η όλη ιστορία είναι μια μεγάλη μπαρούφα, με άλλους σκοπους. Αν ήταν εκβιασμός, θα είχε ακολουθηθεί άλλη οδός. Παγίδευση, προσημείωση χρημάτων κλπ κλπ.


Ο εισαγγελέας έχει πολλούς τρόπους στο πλαίσιο της νομιμότητας και των κανόνων λειιτουργίας του, για να τεκμηριώσει μια καταγγελία για εκβιασμό. Εσύ προτείνεις *έναν* τρόπο.




> Αν παω εγώ τώρα και σου υποβάλω μήνυση για προσβολή και εκβιασμό, θάρθουν σπίτι σου να σε ψάξουν ; Ετσι απλά ; Με τι στοιχεια ; Εστω ενδείξεις ;


Εχεις διαβάσει τις 150 μηνυσεις να δεις *τι καταγγέλουν και με τι στοιχεία το τεκμηριώνουν*; Και αν τις διάβασες (που αμφιβάλλω) διαπίστωσες ότι δεν περιέχουν στοιχεία και άρα κακώς έγινε η έρευνα; Είναι προφανές ότι δεν γνωρίζεις πως *όταν γίνεται μια δικαστική έρευνα υπάρχει μυστικότητα*. Δεν δημοσιεύονται τα στοιχεία της μηνυσης για να μην μπορεί ο μηνυόμενος να αποκρύψει τις όποιες αποδείξεις. *Αν ο εισαγγελέας παρουσιάσει στον μηνυόμενο τα στοιχεία του μηνυτή τότε είναι σαν να συνεργάζεται με τον μηνυόμενο και να τον προειδοποειί*. Πρέπει να υπάρχει αιφνιδιασμός.

----------


## shaq141a

> Η όλη ιστορία είναι μια μεγάλη μπαρούφα, με άλλους σκοπους. Αν ήταν εκβιασμός, θα είχε ακολουθηθεί άλλη οδός. Παγίδευση, προσημείωση χρημάτων κλπ κλπ.


Ακριβώς. Η ιστορία απλά έχει κατασκευαστεί από την κυβέρνηση οπότε όποτε τους καπνίσει και προκύψει κάποιο σοβαρό ζήτημα (ασφαλιστικό,ζαχοπουλειάδα, εκπαιδευτικό), να στρέψουν τα κανάλια αλλού. Τα ίδια έκανε και ο Bush

----------


## sperxios

@rho: Δηλαδή μας λες οτι οι νόμοι καλώς έχουν, και να μην κουνιόμαστε?

* Υποστηρίζεις ότι αν κάποια μέρα βρεθούμε στο στόχαστρο 150 μηνύσεων, 
ε τι να κάνουμε, κάτι θα έχουμε κάνει και θα το αξίζουμε?

* Λες οτι οι τυποκτόνοι νόμοι του Ράλλη/81 και Βενιζέλλου/94 δεν έχουνε καμία σχέση με το γεγονός των 150 μηνύσεων?
(και για ποιους νόμους μιλάμε?  Δεν βλέπεις πως κοιτάνε να περάσουν το νόμο για τα blogs?)

* Νομίζεις οτι γενικά όλες οι μηνύσεις ερευνώνται με τον ίδιο ζήλο από τις αρχές?

* Πιστεύεις οτι  αν ο Χίώτης δεν ήταν αυτός που είναι, θα γινότανε το ίδιο?
Θα μ_ετατρεπόταν η κατηγορία σε εκβιασμό ώστε να στραφουν στην Αμερικανική Δικαιοσύνη  για το site αυτο, στηριζόμενοι σε 2 mail χωρίς περεταίρω επικοινωνία εκβιαστή-θύματος?_
(το ρώτησε και ο largo, είμαστε όντως ίσοι απένταντι στο νόμο?)

Επειδή ακριβώς οι υπάρχοντες σημερινοί νόμοι ανοίγουν τέτοια παραθυράκια για **αυθαιρεσία των ισχυρών** υποστηρίζω πως 
* _όχι μόνο δεν πρέπει να νομοθετηθεί επιπλέον νόμος για το internet_ αλλα 
* *πρέπει να ανασταλεί  και η εφαρμογή υφιστάμενων νόμων σε αυτό!*


*Και παρακαλώ να σεβαστούμε το τεκμήριο της αθωότητάς τους,* 
ποια είναι δηλαδή τα _"τέτοια φαινόμενα"_ που έχουμε όταν οι δημοσιογράφοι λειτουργούν και ως bloggers?
_Αρκετά τους σούρνουν τα κανάλια και η κυβέρνηση_, καταπατώντας ενίοτε
* και τα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα
* και το τεκμήριο αθωότητάς τους.

----------


## largo

> Δηλαδή είναι υπερβολή; Είναι υπέρβαση καθήκοντος; 
> Είναι απαράδεκτο να *κατηγορούμε έναν εισαγγελέα επειδή έκανε αυτό που οι νόμοι του επιβάλουν να κάνει*.


Άλλο είπα. Υπάρχουν 1000 (πχ) θέματα που απαιτούν τον εισαγγελέα και ξαφνικά ο εισαγγελέας ασχολείται με κάτι σχετικά ασήμαντο. Αν είχε ασχοληθεί με τα 500 + 1, δεν θα είχα προβληματιστεί. 





> Η έρευνα γίνεται για να βρεθουν στοιχεία. *Χωρίς έρευνα στοιχεία δεν γίνεται να βρεθουν*. Και ναι, με εισαγγελική εντολή επιτρέπεται στην αστυνομία να κάνει ελέγχους σε σπίτια. Όποιος δεν θέλει να το δεχθει αυτο ζει σε άλλον κόσμο.


Όχι η έρευνα δεν γίνεται απο το ΜΗΔΕΝ για να βρεθούν στοιχεία, λάθος κάνεις. Πρέπει να έχεις κάποιες ενδείξεις. 




> Δηλαδή εσύ είσαι υπέρ της διακριτικής μεταχείρισης των δημοσιογράφων και θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να έοχυν το δικαίωμα να γράφουν ό,τι γουστάρουν χωρίς νομικές συνέπειες. Καλό κι αυτο!


Δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά όχι και όλοι είναι ίσοι απέναντι στον νόμο. Υποθέτω ότι το λες .. έτσι ... ποιητική αδεία ...




> Ο εισαγγελέας έχει πολλούς τρόπους στο πλαίσιο της νομιμότητας και των κανόνων λειιτουργίας του, για να τεκμηριώσει μια καταγγελία για εκβιασμό. Εσύ προτείνεις *έναν* τρόπο.


Όχι προτείνω ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΟ τρόπο που ακολουθουν απο την ασφάλεια, στο τμήμα εκβιασμών. Ο άλλος τρόπος ποιος είναι ; Να μπουζουριάσουμε κανένα-δυό και έχει ο θεός ;




> Εχεις διαβάσει τις 150 μηνυσεις να δεις *τι καταγγέλουν και με τι στοιχεία το τεκμηριώνουν*; Και αν τις διάβασες (που αμφιβάλλω) διαπίστωσες ότι δεν περιέχουν στοιχεία και άρα κακώς έγινε η έρευνα; Είναι προφανές ότι δεν γνωρίζεις πως *όταν γίνεται μια δικαστική έρευνα υπάρχει μυστικότητα*. Δεν δημοσιεύονται τα στοιχεία της μηνυσης για να μην μπορεί ο μηνυόμενος να αποκρύψει τις όποιες αποδείξεις. *Αν ο εισαγγελέας παρουσιάσει στον μηνυόμενο τα στοιχεία του μηνυτή τότε είναι σαν να συνεργάζεται με τον μηνυόμενο και να τον προειδοποειί*. Πρέπει να υπάρχει αιφνιδιασμός.


Σαφώς και δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για τις 150 μηνύσεις. Ο Χιώτης φαίνεται να τα γνωρίζει πολύ καλά όλα αυτά. Και να τα προαναγγέλει.

Και θα μου επιτρεψεις να γνωρίζω καλύτερα απο όλους αυτούς τους άσχετους, πως πρεπει να βρείς κάποιον στο Ιντερνετ, αν φυσικά θελεις. Και οι τρόποι αυτοι δεν είναι οι ενδεδειγμένοι. Είναι λάθος. Αρα οι έρευνες και οι άρσεις απορρήτων είναι τρίχες κατσαρές και στοχεύουν αλλού.

"Αιφνιδιασμός" ; Το ψάχνουν (λένε) δύο χρόνια .... Σε δυο χρόνια τα πάντα έχουν διαγραφεί ή καλυφθεί. 

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μας τα λές καλά. Σε μια χώρα που ζεί μέσα στα σκ#@α, αντί να αρχίσουμε απο τα σημαντικά, ασχολούμαστε με ότι ενοχλεί.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Από την Καθημερινή, σήμερα. Απαντά σε μερικά από τα ερωτήματά μας. Αν είναι αληθείς οι πληροφορίες...θα δείξει. 

_«Πηγές από την Ασφάλεια επιβεβαίωναν ότι από το υλικό που εστάλη στον ανακριτή προκύπτουν στοιχεία για απόπειρα εκβιασμού, σε βάρος τεσσάρων τουλάχιστον ατόμων. Τα πρόσωπα αυτά, δημοσιογράφοι στο σύνολό τους, υποδεικνύονται από τα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη που απέστειλε η Google: 7 ή 8 από αυτά αφορούν τους διαχειριστές του blog και ένα τον αποστολέα του εκβιαστικού email προς τον Βασ. Χιώτη. Το τελευταίο πάντως δεν «δείχνει» τον κ. Καψαμπέλη. Υπό διερεύνηση δεν αποκλείεται να βρεθούν και ορισμένοι εκ των μονίμων σχολιαστών του blog»._

----------


## largo

> Από την Καθημερινή, σήμερα. Απαντά σε μερικά από τα ερωτήματά μας. Αν είναι αληθείς οι πληροφορίες...θα δείξει. 
> 
> _«Πηγές από την Ασφάλεια επιβεβαίωναν ότι από το υλικό που εστάλη στον ανακριτή προκύπτουν στοιχεία για απόπειρα εκβιασμού, σε βάρος τεσσάρων τουλάχιστον ατόμων. Τα πρόσωπα αυτά, δημοσιογράφοι στο σύνολό τους, υποδεικνύονται από τα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη που απέστειλε η Google: 7 ή 8 από αυτά αφορούν τους διαχειριστές του blog και ένα τον αποστολέα του εκβιαστικού email προς τον Βασ. Χιώτη. Το τελευταίο πάντως δεν «δείχνει» τον κ. Καψαμπέλη. Υπό διερεύνηση δεν αποκλείεται να βρεθούν και ορισμένοι εκ των μονίμων σχολιαστών του blog»._


Το Email του Press-gr είναι @hotmail.com και όχι στην Google.

Επίσης απορώ πως το press-gr είναι ακόμα online ... Δεν είναι παράξενο ; Δηλαδή η Google έδωσε στοιχεία αλλά δεν το κατέβασε ; 

Οι υποτιθέμενοι "εκβιαστές" είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι άραγε. Δεν πηγαν να πιούν έναν Starbucks με wifi, να κάνουν την δουλειά τους ....


Παράξενα πράγματα.

----------


## shaq141a

> Από την Καθημερινή, σήμερα. Απαντά σε μερικά από τα ερωτήματά μας. Αν είναι αληθείς οι πληροφορίες...θα δείξει. 
> 
> _«Πηγές από την Ασφάλεια επιβεβαίωναν ότι από το υλικό που εστάλη στον ανακριτή προκύπτουν στοιχεία για απόπειρα εκβιασμού, σε βάρος τεσσάρων τουλάχιστον ατόμων. Τα πρόσωπα αυτά, δημοσιογράφοι στο σύνολό τους, υποδεικνύονται από τα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη που απέστειλε η Google: 7 ή 8 από αυτά αφορούν τους διαχειριστές του blog και ένα τον αποστολέα του εκβιαστικού email προς τον Βασ. Χιώτη. Το τελευταίο πάντως δεν «δείχνει» τον κ. Καψαμπέλη. Υπό διερεύνηση δεν αποκλείεται να βρεθούν και ορισμένοι εκ των μονίμων σχολιαστών του blog»._


Αρχίσανε και οι "διαρροές". Όταν βλέπετε 7 ή 8 σημαίνει : γράψαμε ότι μας κατέβηκε.

----------


## maxcp

οι δημοσιογραφοι εχουν προηγούμενο γιαυτο ειμαστε επιφυλακτικοι απεναντι τους..
μην ξεχνατε,ποσα δεινα εχουν φερει..μακρια απο εμας τα ενημερωτικα Blog's κ αλλα τετοια που κρυβουν παγιδες..

----------


## rho

> @rho: Δηλαδή μας λες οτι οι νόμοι καλώς έχουν, και να μην κουνιόμαστε?


Αυτό που λέω έιναι ότι οι νόμοι ισχύουν - και πρέπει να ισχύουν - για όποιον ζει και δραστηριοποιείται σε αυτήν την χώρα... *Χωρίς εξαιρέσεις, χωρίς ασυλίες!!!* 





> * Υποστηρίζεις ότι αν κάποια μέρα βρεθούμε στο στόχαστρο 150 μηνύσεων, 
> ε τι να κάνουμε, κάτι θα έχουμε κάνει και θα το αξίζουμε?


Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι με 150 μηνυσεις δεν τρέχει τίποτα? Ψιλοπράγματα? Ή είναι οργανωμένη συνομωσία (το οποίο πρέπει να αποδειχθει), ή όντως κάτι τρέχει. 

Ως προς το "το αξίζουμε", πρεπει να καταλαβεις ότι η δικαστική έρευνα δεν αποτελει ρετσινια.





> * Λες οτι οι τυποκτόνοι νόμοι του Ράλλη/81 και Βενιζέλλου/94 δεν έχουνε καμία σχέση με το γεγονός των 150 μηνύσεων?
> (και για ποιους νόμους μιλάμε?  Δεν βλέπεις πως έχει καταντήσει η νομοθέτηση στη χώρα μας?)


Οι τυποκτόνοι νόμοι αφορούν στα μέσα ενημέρωσης (δηλαδή σε έντυπα και ραδιοτηλεόραση). Όταν βγήκαν αυτοι οι νόμοι το ιντερνετ δεν συμπεριλαμβανόταν στα ΜΜΕ και τα blogs ήταν ανύπαρκτα ως είδος επικοινωνίας. Επομένως δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις διατάξεις των τυποκτόνων νόμων. 

Από κει και πέρα αν θεωρείς ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να σε κατηγορεί δημοσίως και να σε κάνει ρόμπα για κάτι που έκανες ή δεν έκανες, με αποδείξεις ή χωρίς αποδείξεις, πάω πάσο.  :Whistle: 




> * Νομίζεις οτι γενικά όλες οι μηνύσεις ερευνώνται με τον ίδιο ζήλο από τις αρχές?


Καταλαβαίνεις τι με ρωτάς τώρα; Δεν θα τα βάλω με έναν εισαγγελέα που σε αντιθεση με κάποιους άλλους, *δεν* κανει τα στραβά μάτια!





> * Πιστεύεις οτι  αν ο Χίώτης δεν ήταν αυτός που είναι, θα γινότανε το ίδιο?
> Θα μ_ετατρεπόταν η κατηγορία σε εκβιασμό ώστε να στραφουν στην Αμερικανική Δικαιοσύνη  για το site αυτο, στηριζόμενοι σε 2 mail?_
> (το ρώτησε και ο largo, είμαστε όντως ίσοι απένταντι στο νόμο?)


 Ο Χιώτης είανι ένας μηνυτής. Υπάρχουν άλλοι 149 απο πίσω. Είναι όλοι μεγαλοδημοσιογράφοι, πολιτικοί κλπ;




> Επειδή ακριβώς οι υπάρχοντες σημερινοί νόμοι ανοίγουν τέτοια παραθυράκια για **αυθαιρεσία των ισχυρών** υποστηρίζω πως όχι μόνο δεν πρέπει να νομοθετηθεί επιπλέον νόμος για το internet αλλα να ανασταλεί  η εφαρμογή υφιστάμενων νόμων σε αυτό!


Αν θες να εισαι ρεαλιστής θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις ότι *ΤΙΠΟΤΕ δεν θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί χωρίς κανόνες και νόμους*. Το υπό ποιούς κανόνες και ποιούς νόμους θα λειτουργεί είναι άλλο ζήτημα.




> *Και παρακαλώ να σεβαστούμε το τεκμήριο της αθωότητάς τους,* 
> ποια είναι δηλαδή τα _"τέτοια φαινόμενα"_ που έχουμε όταν οι δημοσιογράφοι λειτουργούν και ως bloggers?
> _Αρκετά τους σούρνουν τα κανάλια και η κυβέρνηση_, καταπατώντας ενίοτε
> * και τα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα
> * και το τεκμήριο αθωότητάς τους.


Το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας οφείλουν να το σεβονται όλοι, σωστα;
Όμως ποιοι το σέβονται;

1. Οι δημοσιογράφοι- blogers που στηνουν δικαστήρια στις σελίδες τους και καταγγέλουν τους πάντες για σκάνδαλα;
2. Οι υπόλοιποι δημοσιογράφοι που *από τώρα στήνουν στο σκαμνί τον δημοσιογράφο- bloger* για τον οποίον απλώς γίνεται έρευνα για να διαπιστωθεί *ΑΝ* ευσταθουν οι καταγγελίες εις βάρος του;

----------


## sperxios

Πολλά θα διαρρεύσουν σε όλη αυτή την επιχείρηση, αλλά το' χω πει εξ αρχής:
*Μην αφήσουμε το δικαστικό να επικαλύψει το θέμα των Δικαιωμάτων μας.*

Πίσω από το ζήτημα των *ανώνυμων καταγγελιών* υπάρχει ένα βασικό αξίωμα:

*Το αν διαφωνούμε στο να πλήττει ένας Ανώνυμος τον Επώνυμο?*

Μήπως όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν ήταν ο Οστρακισμός στην αρχαία Αθήνα?
Μυστική ήταν η ψηφοφορία του!
(και σήμερα δεν μιλάμε για κάτι τόσο σκληρό, εξορία, αλλά για τιμωρία δια των λόγων)

Κοιτάξτε, χωρίς υπερβολική αίσθηση ρομαντισμού, θεωρώ πως το η πολιτεία μας δεν είναι δημοκρατική.
Ναι, έχουμε δικαιώματα και άλλες κατακτήσεις του φιλελευθερισμού, αλλά είμαστε σε λάθος τροχιά, έχουμε απολέσει την σημασία των λέξεων σχετικές με την αυτονομία μιας πολιτείας.

Ζητάμε από το κράτος να μεριμνεί *αυτό* ώστε να λειτουργούν οι θεσμοί σωστά ώστε να κάνουμε *εμείς* ανενόχλητοι τις "δουλειές" μας!
Αυτός _δεν είναι ο ορισμός του πολίτη αλλά του "υπηκόου μιας ευνομούμενης ολιγαρxικής πολιτείας"._

Χρειάζεται εδώ και τώρα _να αλλάξει η ιεράρχηση των αξιών μας_ ώστε να σπρώξουμε την ετερόνομη πολιτεία μας _στην ουσιαστική αυτονόμηση και αυτοθέσμιση_.

Δεν μπορεί να διαβάζουμε παντού πως
_* <<υπάρχει διαφθορά>>, 
* <<υπάρχουν κλέφτες>>, 
* <<οι δημοσιογράφοι τα παίρνουν για να τα κρύβουν>>_
 και άλλες τέτοιες (άναρθρες κραυγές)
και όταν συζητάμε για *το μόνο θεσμό που μπορεί να ελέγξει αυτά τα φαινόμενα αυθαιρεσίας*, να κιοτεύουμε.
_(μιλάω για την ανώνυμη καταγγελία,  ένα "οστρακισμό με τα λόγια")_

Το γεγονός, ότι ενώ _ξεκινάμε για την αλήθεια_, καταλήγουμε στην *Ευθύνη* και στην *Υποχρέωση Τεκμηρίωσης*,
που στη προκειμένη περίπτωση του internet *ουσιαστικά σημαίνει απόπειρα ΦΙΜΩΣΗΣ*, 
πιστεύω πως οφείλεται στο ότι τοποθετούμε τις αξίες της "τιμής και της υπόληψης" πάνω από την Ελευθερία του Λόγου και την Διαφάνεια.

* Είναι έτσι?


Στα πρακτικά τώρα, υπενθυμίζω πως αν είναι χ1 φορά δύσκολα να ανασκευάσεις μια συκοφαντία σε ένα "υψηλής επισκεψιμότητας site",
είναι χ5 φορές δυσκολότερο να αναστρέψεις το κλίμα που καλλιεργεί ο "τύπος" και χ25 αν λειτουργούν ο "τύπος" και το δικαστικό/κυβερνητικό σύστημα συνδυασμένα!
(χονδρικές εκτιμήσεις)

Δείτε τι έγινε με το press-gr:
Σε αυτό έγιναν ανώνυμες καταγγελίες για Χ δημόσια πρόσωπα.
Σήμερα μερικά εξ αυτών "απάντησαν" με (150?) μηνύσεις, κυριολεκτικά "όπου λάχει"!
Τα κανάλια το παίζουν σαν να εξαρθρώθηκε σπείρα εκβιαστών!
Η κυβέρνηση μιλάει για νέους νόμους με αφορμή αυτό.

Πες μου, είναι το ίδιο τα 2 όπλα?
(internet εναντίον τύπου+μηνύσεων+κυβέρνηση)

Και όσο για το αν το site που συκοφαντεί έχει υψηλή επισκεψιμότητα, υπενθυμίζω ότι λίγα τέτοια υπάρχουν που να μην επιτρέπουν το σχολιασμό.
Θα έπρεπε να αγωνιζόμαστε να το επιτρέπουν όλα.

Δείτε τι έπαθε ο Ν. Δήμου από τη απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να "καθωσπρεπίσει" τα σχόλια στο blog του.
Ένα από τα κίνητρα για να προσπαθεί κάτι τέτοιο ήταν ΚΑΙ οι νόμοι περι συκοφαντίας κτλπ.

* Αυτό θέλουμε, rho?
* Μήπως η πολυνομία δικαιολογεί και τον ρόλο σου ως super-moderator?
(δεν είναι προσωπική επίθεση, απλά όντως πιστεύω ότι η χρησιμότητά σου επιβάλεται ΚΑΙ από τους νόμους αυτούς) 


Για να καταλήξω:
Υποστηρίζω ότι όταν σε "συκοφαντούν" είναι χειρότερα (κατά αύξουσα σειρά):
1) στο internet (forums, blogs)
2) κουτσομπολιό, καφενείο, πηγαδάκια, τηλεφωνικά, πίσω από την πλάτη μας,
3) στον τύπο,
4) στον τύπο και από την κυβέρνηση (πολιτεία) μαζί.

Kαι η παραπάνω σειρά προκύπτει από το πόσα περιθώρια έχεις να αντιδράσεις!
*Το internet σίγουρα σου δίνει τα περισσότερα περιθώρια αντίδρασης.*

Οι νόμοι που προτείνει η κυβέρνηση θεωρώ πως είναι περιττοί καθώς όλο και περισσότεροι θα εξοικειώνονται με το μέσο.

----------


## largo

> Δείτε τι έπαθε ο Ν. Δήμου από τη απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να "καθωσπρεπίσει" τα σχόλια.
> Μια από τα κίνητρα να προσπαθεί κάτι τέτοιο είναι ΚΑΙ οι νόμοι περι συκοφαντίας κτλπ.
> .


 Τι έπαθε ;

----------


## pelopas1

οσοι προσπαθήσουν(η εχουν ηδη στειλει μυνηματα εκεί) να γράψουν οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα στην ενότητα 

```
 ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ - ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΠΡΟΣ ...ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟ....
```

του press gr, δυστυχώς τα μηνύματα τους δεν θα εμφανιστούν
το τελευταίο μήνυμα που δημοσιεύθηκε  εκει ειναι απο χτες γυρω στις 7 το απόγευμα

κατι παιζεται εκει...μαλλον οι απειλες υπερισχυσαν εναντι της δημοκρατιας των blogs :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

Θα συμφωνήσω με τα λεγόμενα του Λαζόπουλου χθές. Παρόλο που ήταν και αυτός θύμα επίθεσης (ο Λαζόπουλος λέει ότι ήταν συκοφαντία), ωστόσο και ο ίδιος λέει και πολύ σωστά, ότι καλύτερα να υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις τέτοιες (δηλαδή συκοφαντίας), ακόμη και για τον ίδιο,  παρα να γίνουν προσπάθειες διαμόρφωσης το πως θα λειτουργούν τα blogs (δηλαδή εύσχημα φίμωσης)...

----------


## sperxios

ΣΗΜ:Συγνώμη, μερικά από τα αποσπάσματα τα διόρθωσα πριν προλάβω την απάντηση του rho.
(Με μερικά σημεία, έτσι πως τα 'χα διατυπώσει, διαφωνώ και εγω)

........Auto merged post: sperxios added 4 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από sperxios
> 
> ...δειτε τι επαθε ο Ν Δήμου.
> 
> 
> Τι έπαθε ;


Έκλεισε το σχολιασμό, μειώθηκε και η απήχηση!
(υπόθετω από το πόσο τον ακούω τελευταία)

----------


## Οβελίξ

Αντε πάλι. Τα προσωπικά μπλογκς δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία περίπτωση να ελεγχθουν ποτέ. Ποτέ. Ποτέ. Υπάρχουν νόμοι που προστατεύουν την ελευθερία του λόγου και αυτοί δεν μπορούν να καταργηθούν από οποιαδήποτε άλλη νομοθεσία. Κι αν νομοθετήσει ο Ρουσόπουλος εναντίον των προσωπικών blogs, ο νόμος θα καταπέσει στα δικαστήρια. Τόσο απλά. 

Ψάξτε να δείτε τι συνέβη με το Information Decency Act του Κλίντον. Πήγε να "ευπρεπίσει" την επικοινωνία του Ιντερνετ και το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο έστειλε τον νόμο στα σκουπίδια. 

Συνεπώς, όποιος φοβάται για την ελευθερία της έκφρασης καλά κάνει (λίγη επαγρύπνηση ποτέ δεν βλάπτει). Αλλά το να πηγαίνουμε στο άλλο άκρο και να μιλάμε για φίμωση στα ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ μπλογκ αυτό είναι μεγάλη γελοιότητα.

----------


## sperxios

> Αν θες να εισαι ρεαλιστής θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις ότι *ΤΙΠΟΤΕ δεν θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί χωρίς κανόνες και νόμους*. Το υπό ποιούς κανόνες και ποιούς νόμους θα λειτουργεί είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


Το "άλλο" ζήτημα συζητάμε ;-)

........Auto merged post: sperxios added 3 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........




> Αντε πάλι. Τα προσωπικά μπλογκς δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία περίπτωση να ελεγχθουν ποτέ. Ποτέ. Ποτέ. ...


Αυτό μου θυμίζει τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ της καταστολής των ναρκωτικών και _του διαχωρισμού των εμπόρων από τους χρήστες_.


Πρακτικά είτε είσαι "λίγο" χρήστης(μικρός blogger) είτει έμπορος(μεγάλης επισκεψιμότητας blog), κινδυνευεις εξίσου να σουρθείς στα δικαστήρια.

*Είναι η απειλή που μετράει!*

Και δεν είμαστε ποτέ σίγουροι για το μέλλον.
Κάθε νόμος χαράζει και πολιτική κατεύθυνση.
Και οι φυλακές σήμερα είναι γεμάτες με χρήστες!

Και να μην διαχωρίζουμε τα blog από τα forum ή το internet εν γένη.

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Πρακτικά είτε είσαι "λίγο" χρήστης(μικρός blogger) είτει έμπορος(μεγάλης επισκεψιμότητας blog), κινδυνευεις εξίσου να σουρθείς στα δικαστήρια.
> 
> *Είναι η απειλή που μετράει!*
> 
> (Και να μην διαχωρίζουμε τα blog από τα forum ή το internet εν γένη)


Μπλέκεις ναρκωτικά, blogs και φόρουμ. Τρικυμία εν κρανίω.

----------


## sperxios

> Από κει και πέρα αν θεωρείς ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να σε κατηγορεί δημοσίως και να σε κάνει ρόμπα για κάτι που έκανες ή δεν έκανες, με αποδείξεις ή χωρίς αποδείξεις, πάω πάσο.


Ναι, χονδρικά θεωρώ πως ο καθένας πρέπει να επιτρέπεται να προσπαθεί να με κάνει ρόμπα!
(όπως το είπε και ο Λαζόπουλος και το τόνισε ο anon)
Να τι έλεγα και χθές:
http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.p...85#post1837785

Ιδιαίτερα αν είμαι δημόσιο πρόσωπο, όπως αποφάνθηκε και το Ευρωπαικό Δικαστήριο.

----------


## rho

@ sperxios

Όταν θες να καταγγείλεις κάποιον για παρανομίες έχεις δύο επιλογές :

1. Να κάνεις μηνυση *επωνύμως*, και αν δεις οτι η δικαιοσύνη δεν σε βοηθά...
2. Να κάνεις δήμόσια καταγγελία μέσω του τύπου. (*Τα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία μπορεί να μείνουν κρυφά αν το ζητήσεις*αλλά στην περίπτωση που βρεθεί ένας εισαγγελέας να ψάξει την καταγγελία σου *ο δημοσιογράφος υποχρεούται να του παραδώσει τα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία*... εμπιστευτικά πάντα! 

Αρα δεν τίθεται επι της ουσίας ζήτημα να δεχθουμε ή να απορρίψουμε το  "*να πλήττει ένας Ανώνυμος τον Επώνυμο*"

Ως προς τον *Οστρακισμό*, όντως η ψηφοφορία ήταν μυστική. Όμως η πρόταση για το ποιός θα είναι "υποψήφιος προς αποχώρηση" γινόταν με την *συγκέντρωση υπογραφών επωνύμων Αθηναίων*. 

Κατα τα άλλα, αν σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία να κλέψεις και δεν το κάνεις σημάινει ότι έχεις αυτοδέσμευση, ή όπως αλλιως θες πες το. Όμως *δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς να σκέφτονται και να λειτουργούν όλοι όπως εσύ*. Γι αυτό υπάρχουν οι νόμοι. 

Επίσης κάθε δράση (καταγγελία) έχει και αντίδραση (άμυνα). Ο καθένας υπερασπίζεται τα συμφέροντά του και την τιμή του. Είτε αυτός είναι bloger, είτε ότιδήποτε. 
Ο bloger έκανε μια καταγγελία -> Οι θιγόμενοι αμυνθηκαν υποβάλλοντας μυνηση -> Ο bloger αμυνεται με όποιον τρόπο μπορει. 

Είναι παράλογο το να θεωρουμε ότι ο bloger έχει περισσότερα κιλά έννομου και ηθικού συμφέροντας . Και είναι πέρα απο κάθε έννοια σοβαρότητας να αθωώνουμε κάποιο μόνο επειδή έχει την ιδιότητα του bloger. *Δεν φτάνει να ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι τίμιος κι ότι έχει καλές προθέσεις, πρέπει και να το αποδικνύει ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ!!!.* Έχουμε πολύ πρόσφατα παραδείγματα με κάποιους που *έκαναν πόλεμο και τον δικαιολόγησαν με πλαστά στοιχεία*. 

Από κει και πέρα δεν θα μπω σε "λογικές" συνομωσίας όπως τις εκφράζεις. Το εάν κάποιος κάνει προσωπικές επιθέσεις δεν θα το κρίνει μόνον ο ίδιος αλλά και αυτός στον οποίο απευθύνεται. Αυτο το σταματάω εδώ και ο νοών νοείτο!

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η απόφαση του ευρωπαϊκού δικαστηρίου αφορά σε πρόσωπο που μιλούσε επώνυμα, σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό και εξέφρασε αξιολογικές κρίσεις (δλδ όχι γεγονότα που χρήζουν απόδειξης). Για αυτό και τον δικαίωσε λέγοντας ότι είχε κάθε δικαίωμα να κρίνει δημόσια πρόσωπα.

Η υπόθεσή μας εδώ, αφορά ανώνυμους, που γράφουν στο ίντερνετ και αναφέρουν γεγονότα. Βλέπεις καμία ομοιότητα? 

Φυσικά, το press-gr δεν είναι παράνομο. Κανείς δεν το είπε αυτό (άσχετα με τα ουρλιαχτα στα κανάλια). Φαίνεται, όμως, ότι κάποιοι το χρησιμοποίησαν για να διασπείρουν ψευδείς ειδήσεις και συκοφαντίες (πλημμέλημα) ή να εκβιάσουν (κακούργημα). Το τι έγινε ακριβώς, θα το δούμε εν καιρώ.

Το ηθικό ζήτημα (και ζήτημα δημοκρατίας φυσικά) είναι ότι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΙ δημιουργησαν ένα χώρο που έμοιαζε με προσωπικό μπλογκ και έστησαν ένα ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ μπλογκ, ένα κανονικό ΜΜΕ. Και ενώ όλες οι πληροφορίες ήταν δημοσιογραφικές και όλα τα δημοσιεύματα ήταν δημοσιογραφικού και αποκαλυπτικού χαρακτήρα, τώρα εμφανίζονται ως υπεύθυνοι προσωπικού μπλογκ που προστατεύεται από την ελευθερία της εκφρασης. Αλητεία, όχι?

----------


## anon

Παρεμπιμπτόντως χθές στην ΝΕΤ αργά το βραδυ είχε ένα ντοκυμαντερ με αυτό το αντίκείμενο, την συκοφάντηση μέσω διαδικτύου. Και βλέπω ότι στην αμερική, δεν υπάρχει καμμιας μορφής "προστασία" όπως προσπαθούν να περάσουν εδώ πέρα. Οσοι θίγονται, και βασικοί οι επώνυμοι και πλούσιοι, προσφεύγουν στις υπηρεσίες ειδικών που αλλάζουν το ιντερνετικό "κλίμα" απο τις διάφορες αναφορές που μπορεί να βγάλει το google ή άλλες μηχανές αναζήτησης. Κάποιοι μάλιστα ζούν απο αυτό.... Εμείς όμως χρειαζόμαστε regulation.... Α όλα κι όλα, εμείς ξέρουμε απο δημοκρατία, αυτοί όχι. Εξάλλου εμείς την εφεύραμε. Ελα ντε όμως που όπως δεν μπορούμε να θεωρούμε ότι ο κάθε blogger έχει καλές και αγαθοεργές προθέσεις, το ίδιο μην πώ πολύ περισσότερο δε, μπορώ να σκεφτώ και για την κυβέρνηση και τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα που προσπαθούν να κάνουν κάτι απ αυτού. Και αυτό φαίνεται απο την επίθεση γενικά στα blogs (χθες παρατήρησα ότι προσπαθούσαν να το περιορίσουν στα άτομα σε σχέση με τις πρώτες μέρες κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι), αλλά παραμένει γεγονός ότι είναι γενικευμένη επίθεση στα blogs και στο Ιντερνετ γενικότερα. Ακούστηκε πουθενά η γνώμη των απλών πολιτών; Ασε, ούτως ή άλλως οι περισσότεροι άσχετοι θα είναι, και με την πιπίλα του δαιμονικού Ιντερνετ, θα το στείλουν στο πυρ το εξώτερον. Και η μάνα μου λέει, διαλομένο πράγμα αυτο το ιντερνετ...  :Razz:  

Oσο για τα αν και πόσο κινδυνεύουν τα blogs και το Internet γενικώτερα. Δεν θέλω να είμαι τόσο χαλαρός. ΟΙ προσπάθειες γίνονται, και δεν κερδίζονται (απο την μεριά του ελέγχου), με μια και μόνο νίκη, αλλά με πολλές μικρές μάχες, και εαν κερδίζουν στις περισσότερες θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο του απόλυτου ελέγχου πριν το καταλάβεις καν.

----------


## sperxios

@οβελίξ σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις σου για το ΕΔ, θα συμφωνείς όμως ότι ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα απόφαση.
Ιδιαίτερα εκει που (χονδρικά) λέει οτι 
* οι σκληρές αξιολογικές κρίσεις για Δημόσια πρόσωπα είνα θεμιτότατες.
* Ή εκεί που λέει ότι κάναν φάουλ οι δικαστές όταν, προσμετρώντας το ποσό, εκτίμησαν ΜΟΝΟ την οικονομική κατάσταση του μηνυτή και όχι του "συκοφάντη".
* 'Η όταν λέει οτι οι Ελληνες δικαστές κακώς  απέκλεισαν εξαρχής από τη διαδικασία τη διερεύνηση του βάσιμου των ισχυρισμών 
(κλασσική αντιμετώπιση των δικαστηρίων μας για δίκες συκοφαντίας)

Λέει κι αλλά, αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι, αξίζει να διαβαστεί πάντως.

----------


## rho

Στο κάτω κάτω από που ξεκίνησε όλη αυτή η κουβέντα για τον έλεγχο του διαδικτύου (και με κρυφή ατζέντα την *φίμωση της blogόσφαιρας*);

Από την δράση κάποιων "πανέξυπνων" που χρησιμοποιήσαν την blogόσφαιρα ως άβατο για καταγγελίες και αποκαλύψεις. 

Και τι περίμεναν; Ότι η όποια κυβέρνηση και η δικαιοσύνη θα κόλωναν; Ότι δεν θα άρπαζαν την ευκαιρία να βάλουν χέρι στο άβατο; Τόσο αφελείς ήταν ή τόσο"σίγουροι";

Είχαν άγνοια του νόμου; Είχαν άγνοια του κινδύνου; Είχαν την αίσθηση του "ακαταδίωκτου";

Ή μήπως το έκαναν σκόπιμα;

----------


## shaq141a

> Στο κάτω κάτω από που ξεκίνησε όλη αυτή η κουβέντα για τον έλεγχο του διαδικτύου (και με κρυφή ατζέντα την *φίμωση της blogόσφαιρας*);
> 
> Από την δράση κάποιων "πανέξυπνων" που χρησιμοποιήσαν την blogόσφαιρα ως άβατο για καταγγελίες και αποκαλύψεις. 
> 
> Και τι περίμεναν; Ότι η όποια κυβέρνηση και η δικαιοσύνη θα κόλωναν; Ότι δεν θα άρπαζαν την ευκαιρία να βάλουν χέρι στο άβατο; Τόσο αφελείς ήταν ή τόσο"σίγουροι";
> 
> Είχαν άγνοια του νόμου; Είχαν άγνοια του κινδύνου; 
> 
> Ή μήπως το έκαναν σκόπιμα;


Αν έκανε εκβιασμό ο Καψαμπέλης ή οι όποιοι άλλοι τόσο στόκοι ήταν να μην προστατέψουν έστω και ελάχιστα τα ηλεκτρονικά τους ίχνη; Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω τα αμέτρητα "κατορθώματα" της δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος που δεν είναι και λίγα. Πόσες φορές τα άτομα από εκεί συμπεριφέρονταν λες και δεν ήξεραν τι είναι η ΙΡ.

Anyway, επειδή κάποιοι ανέφεραν την κλασσική ατάκα: child pornography. Να θυμίσω σε μερικούς ότι η δίωξη ηλ. εγκλήματος πριν λίγους μήνες οριοταν ότι δεν τις δίνουν τους κατόχους των ΙPs των υπόπτων για εκγκλήματα παιδικής πορνογραφίας. Μα είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά; Και μετά κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι παρουσιάζουν 2 emails απειλητικά σταλμένα ο Θεός ξέρει από που (σταλμένα με διαφορά 3 λεπτών!!!, ήδη βρέθηκε η πρώτη αναντιστοιχία του Χιώτη  :Whistle: ) και βρήσκουν αμέσως και IPs και υπεύθυνους και όλα. 

Ντροπή στο σύστημα που πια δεν έχει καθόλου τσίπα. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## shadowman

> _ στηριζόμενοι σε 2 mail χωρίς περεταίρω επικοινωνία εκβιαστή-θύματος?_
> (το ρώτησε και ο largo, είμαστε όντως ίσοι απένταντι στο νόμο?)


Τους σκιζει κανονικά ο πιτσιρίκος




> Όπως παρατήρησαν εύστοχα πολλοί αναγνώστες του μπλογκ, ο Βασίλης Χιώτης έχει κάνει μια –μόνο μια;- γκάφα. Γράφει στο εκπληκτικό άρθρο του: «Δεν απάντησα στο μήνυμα, θεωρώντας αρχικώς ότι πρόκειται για φάρσα. Αργότερα την ίδια ημέρα, όμως, έλαβα ένα δεύτερο μήνυμα από τον ίδιο αποστολέα». Αργότερα την ίδια μέρα, Βασίλη; Μα τα δυο μέιλ –όπως βλέπουν όλοι- στάλθηκαν με διαφορά τριών λεπτών!


Συγνώμη ,αλλά ο Οβελίξ και συνοδοιπόροι γράφουν μπαρούφες για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ο Οβελίξ δεν έγραψε τίποτα για το θέμα των εκβιασμών. Μείνε με τον πιτσιρίκο σου εσύ και άσε τους άλλους να βλέπουν την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## rho

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε καταλάβει ορισμένοι...

Θεωρείτε ότι *εξ ορισμού* ο οποιοσδήποτε bloger έχει δίκιο, αιτιολογεί απολύτως τα γραφόμενά του λαμβάνοντας υπόψην όλα τα δεδομένα και τις πιθανότητες, δεν ψεύδεται, έχει τις αγνότερες των προθέσεων και δεν λογοδοτεί σε κανέναν. 

Προσέξτε το αυτό. Τουλάχιστον ο "αλάθητος" Πάπας είχε ονοματεπώνυμο και ξέραμε προς τα που να μουτζώσουμε και να βγάλουμε κοροϊδευτικά την γλώσσα.  :Whistle:

----------


## fantomas

Στο μεταξυ η υποθεση τεινει να μεταβληθει σε (κακογουστη)κωμωδια. Ως τωρα λεει 150 ατομα εχουν υποβαλει μυνηση για συκοφαντικη δυσφημηση στο εν λογω blog, μεταξυ αυτων πολιτικοι οπως ο Βελοπουλος ή η Μιλενα αποστολακη ή ασχετοι οπως ο τηλεαστερας δικηγορος Γεωργιου...
Καποιοι φαινεται οτι ανακαλυψαν ξαφνικα τα blogs και ετοιμαζοινται να ιδρυσουν βιομηχανια μυνησεων η οποια βεβαια θα λαβει τερατωδη διαστασεις οταν μαθουν ποσα ελέυθερα blogs υπαρχουν στην επικρατεια...
Και λόγικα καποια στιγμη θα ερθει και η σειρα του adslgr.com  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## argonaut

> @ sperxios
> 
> Όταν θες να καταγγείλεις κάποιον για παρανομίες έχεις δύο επιλογές :
> 
> 1. Να κάνεις μηνυση *επωνύμως*, και αν δεις οτι η δικαιοσύνη δεν σε βοηθά...
> 2. Να κάνεις δήμόσια καταγγελία μέσω του τύπου. (*Τα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία μπορεί να μείνουν κρυφά αν το ζητήσεις*αλλά στην περίπτωση που βρεθεί ένας εισαγγελέας να ψάξει την καταγγελία σου *ο δημοσιογράφος υποχρεούται να του παραδώσει τα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία*... εμπιστευτικά πάντα!



Εδώ κάνεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.

Δεν έχεις άραγε ακούσει ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι όταν πάνε στον ανακριτή επιακαλούνται το "δημοσιογραφικό απόρρητο" και ότι "προστατεύουν τις πηγές τους"; 

Μάλλον δεν θα άκουσες τίποτε και για εκείνο το DVD και τον κομιστή του και εκείνον τον έμμισθο δημοσιόγραφο/υπάλληλο κυβερνητικού γραφείου (επομένως δημόσιας υπηρεσίας) που πήγε την πρώτη φορά στον ανακριτή και επικαλέσθηκε το "δημοσιογραφικό απόρρητο" ενώ την δεύτερη φορά (κάτω από την πίεση της κοινής γνώμης αλλά και των bloggers) τα είπε όλα.

"Δημοσιογραφικό απόρρητο" που βεβαίως-βεβαίως δεν στηρίζεται σε κανέναν νόμο ή στο Σύνταγμα αλλά αυτό δεν εμποδίζει τους δημοσιογράφους να το επικαλούνται αριστερά και δεξιά.

Αυτό και μόνον για το πόσοι ίσοι είμαστε απέναντι στον νόμο.

----------


## largo

> Αν έκανε εκβιασμό ο Καψαμπέλης ή οι όποιοι άλλοι τόσο στόκοι ήταν να μην προστατέψουν έστω και ελάχιστα τα ηλεκτρονικά τους ίχνη; Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω τα αμέτρητα "κατορθώματα" της δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος που δεν είναι και λίγα. Πόσες φορές τα άτομα από εκεί συμπεριφέρονταν λες και δεν ήξεραν τι είναι η ΙΡ.
> 
> Anyway, επειδή κάποιοι ανέφεραν την κλασσική ατάκα: child pornography. Να θυμίσω σε μερικούς ότι η δίωξη ηλ. εγκλήματος πριν λίγους μήνες οριοταν ότι δεν τις δίνουν τους κατόχους των ΙPs των υπόπτων για εκγκλήματα παιδικής πορνογραφίας. Μα είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά; Και μετά κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι παρουσιάζουν 2 emails απειλητικά σταλμένα ο Θεός ξέρει από που (σταλμένα με διαφορά 3 λεπτών!!!, ήδη βρέθηκε η πρώτη αναντιστοιχία του Χιώτη ) και βρήσκουν αμέσως και IPs και υπεύθυνους και όλα. 
> 
> Ντροπή στο σύστημα που πια δεν έχει καθόλου τσίπα.


Σωστός !  :One thumb up:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Είναι φυσικό το κοινό ενός φόρουμ σαν αυτό (που αποτελείται στην πλειοψηφία του από νεαρούς ανθρώπους) να έχει ευαισθητοποιημένα αντανακλαστικά εναντίον οποιουδήποτε και οτιδήποτε αντιπροσωπεύει την εξουσία ή το νόμο.

Στα μάτια των περισσότερων 20χρονων εδώ, οι μπλόγκερς είναι οι αμφισβητίες της εξουσίας (άρα έχουν δίκιο) και απέναντί τους έχουν το κράτος (που έχει πάντα άδικο). Δεν είναι κακό, όλοι περνάμε το στάδιο που νόμος είναι αυτό που μας γουστάρει είτε κατεβάζουμε παράνομα ταινίες είτε παρκάρουμε παράνομα στο πεζοδρόμιο, είτε τρέχουμε με 180 στον Κηφισό με το αμάξι του μπαμπά. Δεν το κατακρίνω, τα περισσότερα τα έχω κάνει και εγώ.

Το άλλο που κάνουν οι "αντάρτες του πληκτρολογίου" είναι να προβαίνουν σε κρίσεις όπως "Ο Οβελίξ γράφει μπαρούφες" χωρίς να αντιτείνουν το παραμικρό επιχείρημα για να τον αντικρούσουν. Μπορεί, συνεπώς, και ο Οβελίξ να πει ότι "Ο shadowman γράφει ανοησίες και ηλιθιότητες" και απλώς ανταλλάσσουμε ύβρεις. Ωραία κουβέντα. Μόνο που δεν είναι του γούστου μου. 

Τόσο ο rho, όσο και ο Οβελίξ όσο και άλλοι παρέθεσαν ψύχραιμα και κατανοητά την άποψή τους για το καραγκιοζιλίκι που λέγεται press-gr και το οποίο εμφανίζεται ως δήθεν υπερασπιστής της δημοκρατίας. Οι έχοντες άλλη άποψη παρέθεσαν τον πιτσιρίκο. Δεν πειράζει. Οτι έχει ο καθένας παραθέτει.

----------


## shadowman

> Ο* Οβελίξ δεν έγραψε τίποτα για το θέμα των εκβιασμών.* Μείνε με τον πιτσιρίκο σου εσύ και άσε τους άλλους να βλέπουν την πραγματικότητα.





> Φυσικά, το press-gr δεν είναι παράνομο. Κανείς δεν το είπε αυτό (άσχετα με τα ουρλιαχτα στα κανάλια). Φαίνεται, όμως, ότι κάποιοι το χρησιμοποίησαν για να διασπείρουν ψευδείς ειδήσεις και συκοφαντίες (πλημμέλημα) *ή να εκβιάσουν (κακούργημα).* Το τι έγινε ακριβώς, θα το δούμε εν καιρώ.


Δεν διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφεις; :Thumb down: 

Ωστόσο ο mr Χιώτης συνεχίζει το θεάρεστο έργο του, τώρα επιθεται στο anti weblog:



> Εξάλλου, με αφορμή προσωπικό του θέμα, στο οποίο είναι εκτεθειμένος, χρησιμοποιεί την εφημερίδα για να επιτεθεί εναντίον του ANTI WEBLOG και του kourdistoportocali. Γράφει: «Ταυτοχρόνως ερευνάται ήδη η διασύνδεση του συγκεκριμένου blog με άλλα blogs που εκπέμπουν από την Ελλάδα ειδήσεις με συκοφαντικό περιεχόμενο. Δύο από αυτά εξαπέλυσαν χθες επίθεση στο «Βήμα», *ενώ αρνήθηκαν να υιοθετήσουν* (το ένα και να δημοσιεύσει) διάψευση την οποία εξέδωσε». Αυτά τα δυο blog είμαστε εμείς και ο Killbill. που όμως κάναμε ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτά που μας κατηγορεί ο κ. Χιώτης.


Συμπέρασμα: Ο ΔΟΛ, κυβέρνηση κτλ θέλουν* να υιοθετούν τις διαψεύσεις τους* (δεν φτάνει να τις δημοσιεύσουν).
Συνέχισε Οβελίξ ακάθεκτος :Razz: 
http://www.blog.anti.gr/?p=1171

----------


## Οβελίξ

Εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις. Δεν πήρα θέση. Τι από το *"φαίνεται ότι"* και το *"θα δουμε εν καιρω"* δεν κατάλαβες? Αιντε, πολύ διαστρεβλωση πεφτει εδω μέσα.

----------


## largo

> Στο μεταξυ η υποθεση τεινει να μεταβληθει σε (κακογουστη)κωμωδια. Ως τωρα λεει 150 ατομα εχουν υποβαλει μυνηση για συκοφαντικη δυσφημηση στο εν λογω blog, μεταξυ αυτων πολιτικοι οπως ο Βελοπουλος ή η Μιλενα αποστολακη ή ασχετοι οπως ο τηλεαστερας δικηγορος Γεωργιου...
> Καποιοι φαινεται οτι ανακαλυψαν ξαφνικα τα blogs και ετοιμαζοινται να ιδρυσουν βιομηχανια μυνησεων η οποια βεβαια θα λαβει τερατωδη διαστασεις οταν μαθουν ποσα ελέυθερα blogs υπαρχουν στην επικρατεια...
> Και λόγικα καποια στιγμη θα ερθει και η σειρα του adslgr.com


Σε κωμωδία με πρωταγωνιστή τον Καψαμπέλη. Ο οποίος έχει σαφώς δυσφημίσει τον χώρο των blog με τις τρίχες που λεει. Και φατσικά δεν με εμπνέει, θάτρωγε και αυτός πόρτα σε club (μαζί με τον Ζαχόπουλο). 

Και επι τη ευκαιρία, αυτή είναι η "ισοτητα απέναντι στον νόμο" που κάποιος είπε παραπάνω ; Οι Βουλευτές ΜΗΝΥΟΥΝ αλλά να τους μηνύσεις δεν μπορείς ! Οι ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΙ μηνυουν και τους κοστίζει τζάμπα, ενώ εσυ αν τους μηνυσεις θα καταστραφεις οικονομικά (και αλλιώς μια και τους γνωρίζουν οι δικαστές μια χαρά απο ότι ακούμε....).

 :No no:  :No no:

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic





> Εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις. Δεν πήρα θέση. Τι από το *"φαίνεται ότι"* και το *"θα δουμε εν καιρω"* δεν κατάλαβες? Αιντε, πολύ διαστρεβλωση πεφτει εδω μέσα.


Αν είναι έτσι όταν γράφουμε μία άποψη θα κολάμαι και ένα φαίνεται ότι και μετά θα λέμε : Μα εγώ δεν είπα τίποτα τέτοιο, είπα φαίνεται. :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :ROFL:

----------


## rho

@ argonaut

Αφου στο τέλος λές ότι δεν υφισταται νομικά "δημοσιογραφικό απόρρητο" (και όντως έτσι είναι) την προηγουμενη σάλτσα γιατι την έβαλες;

Επίσης γιατι πιστεέυεις ότι ο κομιστής "τα είπε όλα κάτω από την πίεση της κοινής γνώμης αλλά και των bloggers"; Επειδή στο τέλος της ανάκρισής του βγήκε και είπε ότι δεν κατέδωσε κανέναν;;; Ε, καλά! Κι εσύ τον πίστεψες; Ο κομιστής τα είπε αυτά. Δεν σημάινει ότι λέει και την αλήθεια. 

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο ανακριτής δεν θα έβγαινε να τον διαψέυσει. Και άρα ο κομιστής μπορεί να λέει ό,τι του κατέβει. Τσάμπα είναι.

----------


## sperxios

> Συγνώμη ,αλλά ο Οβελίξ και συνοδοιπόροι γράφουν μπαρούφες για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο.


Δεν νομίζω οτι ο Οβελίξ ή κανας άλλος λέει φτηνές μπαρούφες εδώ μέσα, αφού μας αφορά όλους άμεσα το θέμα.

Νομίζω ότι απλά κρατάνε στάση αναμονής δεδομένου του κακουργηματικού μέρους της υπόθεσης, του στυλ,
_<<κάτσε να δούμε αν εξεβίαζαν, μην πούμε και καμιά μαλακία υπέρ τους, και αν όχι, οκ!>>
_
Παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω ότι αυτή η στάση είναι λάθος.
Και παρακάτω καταφεύγω στην υπερβολή και σε ενα υποθετικό παράδειγμα για να δείξω το γιατί:

* Καταρχήν η στάση αυτή φανερώνει πως αρχίσαμε ήδη να αυτολογοκρινόμαστε
(όχι θα μου πείτε, ...είναι υπεθυνότητα και τεκμηρίωση στοιχείων, αλλά γνωριζω οτι ξέρετε οτι δεν είναι απλά και *μόνο* αυτό!)

* Φοβόμαστε οτι με το πάρουμε θέση _αυστηρά υπέρ της ελευθερίας του λόγου πάνω από όλα_ θα δώσουμε τροφή στους φανατικούς (που μέσα σε αυτούς είμαστε φυσικά και εμείς)  να μας την περιορίσουν ακόμη πιο πολύ.
Για αυτό και άρχισαν οι πλειοδοσείες σε παρεναίσεις για "υπεθυνότητα", "σεμνότητα", "τεκμηρίωση".

* Αλλά έτσι παίζουμε το παιχνίδι αυτών που θα βολεύονταν με ένα "ελεγκτικό" νόμο για την *ανώνυμη καταγγελία*.
** Δηλαδή σήμερα αυτοπεριοριζόμαστε (όχι αφαυτού λάθος).
** Παρόλα αυτά δεν αγωνιζόμαστε για να μην περάσει ο νόμος, και περνάει, παρόλο που δείχνουμε καλή διαγωγή.
** Ύστερα που πλεον είναι "νόμος του κράτους" απλά συμμορφονώμαστε.
** Πλέον, οποιοσδήποτε τον παραβεί (πχ με βωμολοχίες) είναι "παρβάτης", αρχικά του το τονίζουμε, μετά ενοχλούμαστε, τον παρενοχλούμε, και στην τελική αφού εμείς υπακούουμε, γιατί αυτός να εξαιρείται?
Το καταγγέλουμε (επώνυμα πάντα)!


Τελικά η κοινωνία με συναινετικές διαδικασίες οδηγείται σε πιο ολοκληρωτικά μονοπάτια.
Και αυτό γίνεται (πάντα?) με τη *διασπορά του φόβου*.

----------


## manoulamou

Παντως η ασχετοσυνη που υπαρχει σχετικα με θεματα ιντερνετ
ασφαλειας και δεοντολογιας φαινεται σε ολο της το μεγαλειο
αμα βρεις το κουραγιο να παρακολουθησεις τι λεγεται στα σαβουροκαναλα
απο τοτε που εσκασε μυτη το θεμα με την εφοδο στο σπιτι του 
... "φερομενου ως δραστη" :ROFL:  Καψαμπελη 
(τι ονομα κι αυτο αστε τη φατσα, τελειως καρτουν)...

----------


## fantomas

> Είναι φυσικό το κοινό ενός φόρουμ σαν αυτό (που αποτελείται στην πλειοψηφία του από νεαρούς ανθρώπους) να έχει ευαισθητοποιημένα αντανακλαστικά εναντίον οποιουδήποτε και οτιδήποτε αντιπροσωπεύει την εξουσία ή το νόμο.
> 
> Στα μάτια των περισσότερων 20χρονων εδώ, οι μπλόγκερς είναι οι αμφισβητίες της εξουσίας (άρα έχουν δίκιο) και απέναντί τους έχουν το κράτος (που έχει πάντα άδικο). Δεν είναι κακό, όλοι περνάμε το στάδιο που νόμος είναι αυτό που μας γουστάρει είτε κατεβάζουμε παράνομα ταινίες είτε παρκάρουμε παράνομα στο πεζοδρόμιο, είτε τρέχουμε με 180 στον Κηφισό με το αμάξι του μπαμπά. Δεν το κατακρίνω, τα περισσότερα τα έχω κάνει και εγώ.
> 
> Το άλλο που κάνουν οι "αντάρτες του πληκτρολογίου" είναι να προβαίνουν σε κρίσεις όπως "Ο Οβελίξ γράφει μπαρούφες" χωρίς να αντιτείνουν το παραμικρό επιχείρημα για να τον αντικρούσουν. Μπορεί, συνεπώς, και ο Οβελίξ να πει ότι "Ο shadowman γράφει ανοησίες και ηλιθιότητες" και απλώς ανταλλάσσουμε ύβρεις. Ωραία κουβέντα. Μόνο που δεν είναι του γούστου μου. 
> 
> Τόσο ο rho, όσο και ο Οβελίξ όσο και άλλοι παρέθεσαν ψύχραιμα και κατανοητά *την άποψή τους για το καραγκιοζιλίκι που λέγεται press-gr και το οποίο εμφανίζεται ως δήθεν υπερασπιστής της δημοκρατίας*. Οι έχοντες άλλη άποψη παρέθεσαν τον πιτσιρίκο. Δεν πειράζει. Οτι έχει ο καθένας παραθέτει.


Ο (πολυ) καλος μου Ωβελύξ συνεχιζει τη γνωστη λασπολογια του.
Το press-gr ουδεποτε εμφανιστηκε ως... υπερασπιστης της δημοκρατιας. Αν η Δημοκρατια πρεπει να στρηριχτει σε blogs τοτε ζήτω που καηκαμε.
Τα ιδια ελεγες και για τον Μακη, οτι εμφανιζεται ως ο αμεμπτος κυρηκας της ηθικης και τα τοιαυτα.
Εχει γινει πλεον κατανοητο οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι θα προσαπαθησουν να χτυπησουν με μανια τα blogs αφου τα βλεπουν σαν ενα πολυ σοβαρο αντιπαλο, κινδυνευει το ψωμι τους!
Και μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες δεν γνωριζαν καν την υπαρξη τους.
Φυσικα δε προκειται να περασει η φιμωση, ολοι αυτοι και οι παθιασμενοι υποστηρικτες τους(βλ.Οβεληκσ) απλα ματαιοπονουν :Wink:  

Σημ. Αν οι 20χρονοι bloggers αμφισβητουν την εξουσια, πολυ καλα κανουν. Γιατι να υμνησουν την εξουσια? επειδη τους καταντησε "γενια των 700€"?

----------


## Οβελίξ

> @οβελίξ σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις σου για το ΕΔ, θα συμφωνείς όμως ότι ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα απόφαση.
> Ιδιαίτερα εκει που (χονδρικά) λέει οτι 
> * οι σκληρές αξιολογικές κρίσεις για Δημόσια πρόσωπα είνα θεμιτότατες.


Και σε αυτό και σε άλλα συμφωνούμε απολύτως. Θα έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι για το θέμα των εκβιασμών δεν έχω πάρει θέση (σε αντίθεση με τους παντογνώστες του φόρουμ) ενώ ήδη έχω πει ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι το press-gr έκανε παρανομία. 

Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ το press-gr αξιόπιστο ή κόσμημα της δημοκρατίας. Ενα ανώνυμο μπλογκ είναι που γράφει υπερβολές, ανακρίβειες και αναπόδεικτες πληροφορίες παρουσιαζοντάς τα ως "δημοσιογραφία". "Η άποψη του Βάσπερ", ο οποίος τα χώνει στον Κωστάκη και τον Γιωργάκη και υπογράφει κανονικά όσα γράφει, είναι εκατό φορές πιο τίμιο μπλογκ από το press-gr που αποκαλεί κλέφτη τον αλογοσκούφη και τον Λαζόπουλο και ένα σωρό άλλους ανωνύμως, χωρίς στοιχεία και χωρίς να παίρνει ευθύνη των όσων λέει. 

Αυτά, βέβαια, δεν είναι λόγος για να πάει κάποιος φυλακή. Αρκεί το ρεζιλίκι του Καψαμπέλη που αποδεικνύεται γραφικός και γελοίος και αρκεί η απογοήτευση όσων θεωρούσαν ότι το press-gr ήταν το σύμβολο της ανεξάρτητης δημοσιογραφίας και τώρα αποδεικνύεται ένα καφενείο και μισό.

----------


## shadowman

> Εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις. Δεν πήρα θέση. Τι από το *"φαίνεται ότι"* και το *"θα δουμε εν καιρω"* δεν κατάλαβες? Αιντε, πολύ διαστρεβλωση πεφτει εδω μέσα.


Δεν πειράζει, αλλά είσαι λίγο άτυχος: Εδώ υπάρχουν άτομα που καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά...

........Auto merged post: shadowman added 2 Minutes and 19 Seconds later........




> Νομίζω ότι απλά κρατάνε στάση αναμονής δεδομένου του κακουργηματικού μέρους της υπόθεσης, του στυλ,
> _<<κάτσε να δούμε αν εξεβίαζαν, μην πούμε και καμιά μαλακία υπέρ τους, και αν όχι, οκ!>>
> _
> Παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω ότι αυτή η στάση είναι λάθος.
> Και παρακάτω καταφεύγω στην υπερβολή και σε ενα υποθετικό παράδειγμα για να δείξω το γιατί:
> 
> * Καταρχήν η στάση αυτή φανερώνει πως αρχίσαμε ήδη να αυτολογοκρινόμαστε
> (όχι θα μου πείτε, ...είναι υπεθυνότητα και τεκμηρίωση στοιχείων, αλλά γνωριζω οτι ξέρετε οτι δεν είναι απλά και *μόνο* αυτό!)
> 
> ...


Μπράβο φίλε. Αυτά είχα και εγώ στο μυαλό μου...

----------


## sperxios

* Εχει δεί κανείς τη φάτσα του Steven hawkins? του Linus?
* Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς το μειλίχιο  χαμόγελο του Στάλιν?
* Θα βάζατε ποτέ τον R.m. Stallman στο club?

Γιατί λοιπόν η εξωτερική εμφάνιση ή ο "τρόπος" να αποτελεί κριτήριο για το δίκαιο που του αναλογεί?
Διαβάσατε  την "απολογία" της κόρης του?

Τη φfαντάζομαι να είναι μικρή(22 ετών?), όμορφη, καλλιεργημένη και μετρημένη.
Τώρα ακούγεται πιο πειστική?

(για τη φιγούρα του Καψαμπέλη όλα αυτα).

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Εχει γινει πλεον κατανοητο οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι θα προσαπαθησουν να χτυπησουν με μανια τα blogs αφου τα βλεπουν σαν ενα πολυ σοβαρο αντιπαλο, κινδυνευει το ψωμι τους!


Για να δεις πόσο άσχετος είσαι, οι μισοί Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι έχουν μπλογκ και τα γουστάρουν μάλιστα πάρα πολύ. Οι δημοσιογράφοι αγαπάνε τα μπλογκ γιατί εκεί εκφράζονται πιο ελεύθερα, δημοσιεύουν τα γραπτά τους και διαφημίζουν το μέσο που εργάζονται. Ερχονται πιο κοντά στους αναγνώστες τους, έχουν περισσότερο feedback, έχουν πρόσβαση σε πολύ περισσότερη πληροφορία. 

Προτού, λοιπόν, γράψεις την αρλούμπα σου κάνε την έρευνά σου. Σου παίρνει 5 λεπτά και σε σώζει από το ρεζιλίκι.

----------


## rho

- Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το να κρατώ επιφυλακτική στάση έναντι όλων, δεν αποτελεί πράξη προδοσιίας. Είμαι επιφυλακτικός γιατί δεν γνωρίζω όλες τις λεπτομέρειες της υπόθεσης. *Αν μη τι άλλο η έρευνα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί που να πάρει!!!*  :Very angry: 

- Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει αν πάρουμε θέση *αυστηρά υπέρ της ελευθερίας του λόγου* , αλλά διαφωνώ στο να υπερασπιστώ κάποιον που *δεν ξέρω στα σίγουρα *  για ποιούς σκοπούς χρησιμοποίησε αυτήν την ελευθερία. 

Όπως δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στην όποια κυβέρνηση για τις αγαθές της προθέσεις , έτσι δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον Δοκτορ Τζεκιλ / Μιστερ Χάιντ... Σε έναν δημοσιογράφο που (λόγω θέσης) είναι στα μέσα και στα έξω , έχει κονέ στην εξουσία και σε άλλα κέντρα λήψης αποφάσεων και o οποίος την ίδια στιγμή το παίζει bloger, δηλαδή απλός πολίτης που λέει την γνώμη του, που αγωνίζεται για τα "πιστεύω" του μακριά και πέρα από την εξουσία.

----------


## shadowman

> Η δικαιοσύνη δεν θα είχε κανένα λόγο να κυνηγά διαδικτυακά καφενεία αν δεν υπήρχαν μηνύσεις πολιτών. Και το "ο οποιοσδήποτε θα μπορούσε να είχε στείλει e-mail δήθεν εκβιαστικό" μπορείτε να το πείτε στην Υπηρεσία Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος η οποία ΑΦΟΥ εξέτασε από π*ού εστάλη το e-mail αυτό, έκρινε ότι δεν είναι απάτη του καταγγέλλοντος, για αυτό και συνεχίζει. Η ΥΔΗΕ δεν είναι τυχαίοι τύποι.*


Τάδε έφη Οβελίξ που δεν "μίλησε ποτέ για εκβιασμό"
 :One thumb up:

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic





> Τάδε έφη Οβελίξ που δεν "μίλησε ποτέ για εκβιασμό"


Μάλλον ξέχασε τα "φαίνεται ότι"

----------


## largo

> * Εχει δεί κανείς τη φάτσα του Steven hawkins? του Linus?
> * Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς το μειλίχιο  χαμόγελο του Στάλιν?
> * Θα βάζατε ποτέ τον R.m. Stallman στο club?
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν η εξωτερική εμφάνιση ή ο "τρόπος" να αποτελεί κριτήριο για το δίκαιο που του αναλογεί?
> Διαβάσατε  την "απολογία" της κόρης του?
> 
> Τη φfαντάζομαι να είναι μικρή(22 ετών?), όμορφη, καλλιεργημένη και μετρημένη.
> Τώρα ακούγεται πιο πειστική?


Όσο και αν θα με παρεξηγήσεις με αυτό που θα πω, όλα έχουν την σημασία τους. Και φατσικά-σωματικά μπορείς να καταλάβεις πάνω-κάτω μερικά βασικά πράγματα. Ακόμα και από το ντύσιμο. Ακόμα και από το αυτοκίνητο που έχει (αγοράσει) κάποιος μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα. 

Όχι ;

----------


## sotos65

> Για να δεις πόσο άσχετος είσαι, οι μισοί Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι έχουν μπλογκ και τα γουστάρουν μάλιστα πάρα πολύ. Οι δημοσιογράφοι αγαπάνε τα μπλογκ γιατί εκεί εκφράζονται πιο ελεύθερα, δημοσιεύουν τα γραπτά τους και διαφημίζουν το μέσο που εργάζονται. Ερχονται πιο κοντά στους αναγνώστες τους, έχουν περισσότερο feedback, έχουν πρόσβαση σε πολύ περισσότερη πληροφορία. 
> 
> Προτού, λοιπόν, γράψεις την αρλούμπα σου κάνε την έρευνά σου. Σου παίρνει 5 λεπτά και σε σώζει από το ρεζιλίκι.


Οι ίδιοι οι δημοσιογράφοι γενικότερα (ή πολλοί από αυτούς) μπορεί να μην έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με τα blogs, και μάλιστα όπως λες υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που έχουν τα δικά τους. Το πρόβλημα όμως το έχουν αρκετά από τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης (ή μάλλον υστερίας), είτε τηλεόραση είναι αυτά είτε εφημερίδες (και ειδικά μεγάλα συγκροτήματα τύπου). Κι αυτό είναι φανερό (ότι έχουν πρόβλημα και βλέπουν τα blogs και γενικά το internet, ως αντιπάλους) από τον τρόπο που τα αντιμετωπίζουν, και από τα σχόλια που κάνουν (και ποιοι τα κάνουν).

----------


## Οβελίξ

Δεν μίλησε ο Οβελίξ, Γιόζεφ. Η ΔΗΕ μίλησε και είπε ότι συνεχίζει την έρευνα. Μάθε να ξεχωρίζεις την άποψη από την παράθεση.

----------


## shadowman

> Δεν μίλησε ο Οβελίξ, Γιόζεφ. Η ΔΗΕ μίλησε και είπε ότι συνεχίζει την έρευνα. Μάθε να ξεχωρίζεις την άποψη από την παράθεση.


Δεν πείθεις οβελίξ. Το *"δεν είναι τυχαίοι τύποι*" είναι άποψη ή παραθεση;
Οχι τίποτα άλλο δηλαδή αλλά να το εξηγήσεις σε όσους "δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν".

Με αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς
Shadowman

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Το πρόβλημα όμως το έχουν αρκετά από τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης (ή μάλλον υστερίας), είτε τηλεόραση είναι αυτά είτε εφημερίδες (και ειδικά μεγάλα συγκροτήματα τύπου).


Οι περισσότερες εφημερίδες έχουν ολόκληρη την ύλη τους στο Ιντερνετ. Δημοσιογράφοι του ΔΟΛ έχουν δικά τους μπλογκ (πχ Μητσός) ενώ οι περισσότεροι της Ελευθεροτυπίας είναι μπλόγκερς. Στον Ελεύθερο Τύπο δημοσιεύουν την αρθρογραφία στο Ιντερνετ κάτω απο τον τίτλο "Tα blogs των συντακτών". Οχι και τόσο εχθρική στάση, ε?

Ο Τύπος ψάχνει τον τρόπο. Στις μέρες μας, ο έντυπος Τύπος είναι πολύ θετικός απέναντι στο Ιντερνετ (παρά τα σποραδικά τρομολαγνικά δημοσιεύματα). Το Ιντερνετ είναι για τους δημοσιογράφους πολυτιμότατο εργαλείο. Οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούν να δουλεψουν χωρίς αυτό. Ειδικά οι νεώτεροι, το 100% αυτών δεν έχει δουλέψει χωρίς Ιντερνετ εδώ και 10 χρόνια. Μισούν οι εφημερίδες το Ιντερνετ? Οχι δα.

Η TV εχει το πρόβλημα αλλά η TV δεν τα πήγαινε ποτέ καλά με την ενημέρωση ετσι κι αλλιώς. Οποιος την εμπιστεύεται για την ενημέρωσή του είναι κακομοίρης. 

Υ.Γ.
shadowman
"Δεν πειθω"? ΟΚ. Θα ζήσω και με αυτό.

----------


## shaq141a

> Μισούν οι εφημερίδες το Ιντερνετ?


Μισούν το μη ελεγχόμενο internet. Εκεί που δεν μπορεί να θαυτεί τίποτα.

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Μισούν το μη ελεγχόμενο internet. Εκεί που δεν μπορεί να θαυτεί τίποτα.


Εμένα μου το έχουν πει δημοσιογράφοι εντύπων, από συντάκτες μέχρι διευθυντές, οτι γουσταρουν το Ιντερνετ πάρα πολύ. Εσύ που το άκουσες ότι μισούν το μη ελεγχόμενο Ιντερνετ?

Επίσης, δημοσιεύματα σαν αυτό
"Η μπλογκόσφαιρα ανήκει στους μπλόγκερ", ΤΑ ΝΕΑ
μάλλον ευνοϊκά είναι για τα blogs. Δεν συμφωνείτε? 

Γενικά, τόσο η Ε χθες όσο και τα ΝΕΑ σήμερα έχουν δημοσιεύματα πολύ θετικά για τα μπλογκς. Αν αυτό το ερμηνεύουν κάποιοι ως εχθρική στάση του Τύπου....

----------


## shaq141a

> Εμένα μου το έχουν πει δημοσιογράφοι εντύπων, από συντάκτες μέχρι διευθυντές, οτι γουσταρουν το Ιντερνετ πάρα πολύ. Εσύ που το άκουσες ότι μισούν το μη ελεγχόμενο Ιντερνετ?
> 
> Επίσης, δημοσιεύματα σαν αυτό
> "Η μπλογκόσφαιρα ανήκει στους μπλόγκερ", ΤΑ ΝΕΑ
> μάλλον ευνοϊκά είναι για τα blogs. Δεν συμφωνείτε? 
> 
> Γενικά, τόσο η Ε χθες όσο και τα ΝΕΑ σήμερα έχουν δημοσιεύματα πολύ θετικά για τα μπλογκς. Αν αυτό το ερμηνεύουν κάποιοι ως εχθρική στάση του Τύπου....


Πρέπει να είσαι από τους τυχερούς που δεν είδαν χθες και προχθές ειδήσεις στα διάφορα κανάλια.  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

Τουλάχιστον η ΕΣΗΕΑ έβγαλε χθες μια πολύ καλή ανακοίνωση για το θέμα, και ξεκαθαρίζει τη θέση της όσον αφορά τυχόν μέτρα ή νέες νομοθετικές πρωτοβουλίες που τυχόν παρθούν με αφορμή τα τελευταία γεγονότα (τα bolds τονίστηκαν ακριβώς όπως και στο αρχικό κείμενο).

http://www.esiea.gr/gr/2arxeio/2008/02/18.htm




> Η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ "ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΣ" ΤΗΣ
> 
> 
> 26 Φεβρουαρίου 2008
> 
> Η ελεύθερη διακίνηση των ιδεών, η ελευθερία της έκφρασης και του διαλόγου αποτελούν συστατικά στοιχεία για την Δημοκρατία.
> 
> Η ιλιγγιώδης διάδοση του INTERNET και κάθε μορφής εφαρμογών στο διαδίκτυο με blogs , ιστοτόπους και ιστοσελίδες, αποτελεί κατάκτηση που αφορά στην ελεύθερη διακίνηση των ιδεών, πληροφοριών αλλά και ειδήσεων.
> 
> ...

----------


## shadowman

> Εμένα μου το έχουν πει δημοσιογράφοι εντύπων, από συντάκτες μέχρι διευθυντές, οτι γουσταρουν το Ιντερνετ πάρα πολύ. Εσύ που το άκουσες ότι μισούν το μη ελεγχόμενο Ιντερνετ?
> 
> Επίσης, δημοσιεύματα σαν αυτό
> "Η μπλογκόσφαιρα ανήκει στους μπλόγκερ", ΤΑ ΝΕΑ
> μάλλον ευνοϊκά είναι για τα blogs. Δεν συμφωνείτε? 
> 
> Γενικά, τόσο η Ε χθες όσο και τα ΝΕΑ σήμερα έχουν δημοσιεύματα πολύ θετικά για τα μπλογκς. Αν αυτό το ερμηνεύουν κάποιοι ως εχθρική στάση του Τύπου....


Πλάκα κάνεις; 
Πάτηστε την εικόνα "ο κώδικας ηθικής των μπλογκερ" στο link των ΝΕΩΝ. Πρέπει να αγαπάνε πολύ τα blogs :ROFL:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Οποιος βλέπει ειδήσεις στην TV έχει χρόνο για χάσιμο και εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα για κάψιμο. Οποιος, δε, τις εμπιστευεται κιόλας είναι ζώο.

Πάμε παρακάτω.
Χθες, το press-gr ανέρτησε την είδηση ότι ο διευθυντής του Πολιτικού Γραφείου του Πρωθυπουργού, Γιάννης Αγγέλου εισήχθη στο νοσοκομείο με πνευμονία. Νόμιζα ότι η υγεία των ανθρώπων είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο (το καλοκαίρι πανηγύριζε το press-gr με τον τίτλο "Εχει καρκίνο ο Χριστόδουλος") και ότι το να μπαίνει κάποιος στο νοσοκομείο είναι δική του υπόθεση εκτός αν πρόκειται για εκλεγμένο αξιωματούχο οπότε εκδίδεται ανακοίνωση. Αλλά, στην Ελλάδα ειμαστε, αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες. 

Δείτε πώς αντιμετωπίζουν την είδηση οι "αναγνώστες" του μπλογκ και διαπιστώστε ότι τέτοιου είδους δημοσιεύματα προσελκύουν και τα ανάλογα σχόλια. 

Η είδηση και τα σχόλια εδώ

Αν αυτό είναι υπόδειγμα "ελεύθερης" και "μη ελεγχόμενης" δημοσιογραφίας εγώ είμαι ο Πούλιτζερ.

Υ.Γ.
Μην παρεξηγηθώ. Θεωρώ ότι το press-gr μπορεί να γράφει οτι θέλει και οι αναγνώστες του το ίδιο. Απλώς διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να τους θεωρώ καραγκιόζηδες, γελοίους, ζώα και ηλίθιους. Τι θα μου κάνουν? Μήνυση?

----------


## sperxios

> Επίσης, δημοσιεύματα σαν αυτό
> "Η μπλογκόσφαιρα ανήκει στους μπλόγκερ", ΤΑ ΝΕΑ
> μάλλον ευνοϊκά είναι για τα blogs. Δεν συμφωνείτε?


_Το κομμάτι των ΝΕΩΝ δεν είναι ευνοϊκό για όσους υποστηρίζουν 
το δικαίωμα στον ανώνυμο καταγγελτικό λόγο!
_ Όμως "δείχνει" να αντιτίθεται στην νομοθετική ρύθμιση.

Συγκεκριμένα,
είναι υπέρ της υπευθυνότητας της, της τεκμηρίωσης, και μίας  αόριστης "ηθικότητας". 
(τα εισαγωγικά δικά τους στην ηθικότητα)
ΟΚ για αρχή.
_«Ο καλός μπλόγκερ θα πρέπει να είναι ειλικρινής και δίκαιος στη συλλογή, την αναφορά και την ερμηνεία των πληροφοριών. Ο “ηθικός” μπλόγκερ θα πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται στις πηγές και τα θέματά του με σεβασμό. Να παραδέχεται τα λάθη του και να τα διορθώνει άμεσα.»_
 
Και όσοι δεν πληρούν αυτές τις προδιαγραφές, ρωτάω εγώ?

(μάλλον για αυτούς) ο κ. Χιρδάρης, δικηγόρος, αφήνει να αιωρείται ο πέλεκυς της "(συκοφαντικής) δυσφήμισης":
_«Εάν κάποιος θίγεται από τα όσα γράφονται σε κάποιον ιστοχώρο μπορεί να προβεί σε μηνύσεις, κάτι το οποίο προβλέπει η ήδη υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία.{..}__»_
Ποια ακριβώς νομοθεσία δεν μας λέει.
Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσουμε κάποιον συνάδελφό του για να μας μάθουμε όταν έρθει η ώρα!


Τέλος, το άρθρο τελειώνει με αυτό:
_«__Το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει θεσμοθετημένο νομικό πλαίσιο για θέματα όπως τα μπλογκ δεν είναι πάντως μόνο ελληνικό φαινόμενο. «Το ίδιο ισχύει και στις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, οι οποίες δεν έχουν προβλέψει κάτι τέτοιο», λέει ο κ. Χιρδάρης.__»_
Δυστυχώς δεν παίρνει θέση αν θα πρέπει να "κανουμε κάτι για αυτό", ή όχι, ή προς ποια κατέυθυνση.

Φυσικά έχει και τελείως θετικές αναφορές, όπως αυτες του blogger  Θοδωρής Καραουλάνης, δημιουργού του μπλογκ «φιλελεύθερη λαλιά».

Βλέπεις, Οβελίξ, τα ΝΕΑ ήδη άρχισαν να λαμβάνουν θέσεις στην διελκυστίνδα που αθλοθετείται.

Εμείς από ποιά πλευρά θα τραβήξουμε?

(τα δραματοποιώ, χωρίς ποτέ να πιστεύω σε συνομωσίες)

----------


## sotos65

Εδώ οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν μπορούν να επιβάλλουν μεταξύ τους ηθικές δεσμεύσεις και όρια δεοντολογίας (πράγμα που φαίνεται συχνότατα με δημοσιεύματα, ή εκπομπές στην τηλεόραση όπου γράφουν ή λένε ό,τι θέλουν χωρίς συνέπειες) και θέλουν να περάσουν στους bloggers τέτοιους κανόνες ηθικής! Πλάκα έχουν...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η παράθεσή μου έγινε για να απαντηθεί το "οι δημοσιογράφοι μισούν το Ιντερνετ" που γράφτηκε εδώ.

Στο ίδιο το δημοσίευμα, το «Χρήστες του Ίντερνετ και ειδικοί συμφωνούν ότι νομικοί περιορισμοί δεν χωρούν στο Διαδίκτυο» κάτω από τον τίτλο «Η μπλογκόσφαιρα ανήκει στους μπλόγκερ» είναι σαφώς θετική παρουσίαση. Από εκεί και πέρα, το τι λέει ο καθένας στο κομμάτι είναι άποψη. Και φυσικά, τους παρουσιάζει όλους. 

Επειδή παρακολουθώ τον Τύπο αυτές τις μέρες, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του (TV δεν βλέπω) είναι υπέρ των μπλόγκερς και κατά οποιουδήποτε νόμου που θα τα περιορίζει. Και αυτό είναι καλό.

----------


## sperxios

Όσο για ΤΑ ΝΕΑ, πρώτη πάνω-πανω στις Γνώμες, ΑΝΩΝΥΜΑ 
(έστω και προσχηματικά αφού πάντα υπάρχει υπεύθυνος της εφημερίδος)
υπάρχει η θέση:
_<<Ο νόμος ισχύει για όλους τους Έλληνες και θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. ΜΕ αυτή την έννοια κανείς δεν μπορεί να έχει ασυλία είτε δημοσιεύει τις απόψεις του μέσα από τα επίσημα μέσα ενημέρωσης είτε συμμετέχει στον δημόσιο διάλογο μέσα από ηλεκτρονικά μπλογκ. ΠΟΣΟ μάλλον όταν έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι ορισμένοι κρύβονται πίσω από την ανωνυμία του Ίντερνετ για να παραβιάσουν συνειδητά τον νόμο ασκώντας εκβιασμούς, διακινώντας κάθε είδους παράνομο υλικό όπως η παιδική πορνογραφία ή διαπράττοντας απάτες....>>_

Και φυσικά _πάντα κερασάκι η πορνογραφία...._
Από το ίδιο μαγαζί ψωνίζουνε?

Και αν γνωρίζετε (δικηγόροι), αν πχ κινηθεί αυτόφωρο εναντίον παρόμοιων ανώνυμων δημοσιευμάτων, 
ρωτάω αν μπορεί μια εφημερίδα να επικαλεστεί "δημσιογραφικό απόρρητο" και να αναλάβει το συγκρότημα την οικονομική κάλυψη τυχόν καταδίκης?

........Auto merged post: sperxios added 7 Minutes and 19 Seconds later........

Και ναι συμφωνώ με τον Οβελίξ, μην μπερδεύουμε τους δημοσιογράφους *συλλήβδην* με τα εκδοτικά συγκροτήματα 
(στα οποία έτυχε να δουλεύουν).

----------


## sotos65

Εξαρτάται τελικά και ποιους δημοσιογράφους όμως. Σε αντίθεση με την ανακοίνωση της ΕΣΗΕΑ, δείτε τώρα την ανακοίνωση της ΕΣΗΕΠΗΝ (Ένωση Συντακτών Πελοποννήσου, Ηπείρου και Νήσων, αντίστοιχη δηλαδή ένωση δημοσιογράφων με αυτήν της ΕΣΗΕΑ) που σε αυτήν διατίθενται να "καρφώσουν" στην Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, ανώνυμους bloggers. Αιδώς Αργείοι!

http://www.esiepin.gr/esiepin/news.asp?uid=447




> Επιστολή στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος
> 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2008
> 
> 
> 
> Επιστολή στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος έστειλε σήμερα η ΕΣΗΕΠΗΝ. Το πλήρες κείμνεο της επιστολής έχει ως εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πηγή. 
http://www.mediablog.gr/?p=2097

----------


## 21century

Ο largo σωστά κάπως είπε νωρίτερα σε σχόλιό του ότι 'Και επι τη ευκαιρία, αυτή είναι η "ισοτητα απέναντι στον νόμο" που κάποιος είπε παραπάνω ; Οι Βουλευτές ΜΗΝΥΟΥΝ αλλά να τους μηνύσεις δεν μπορείς ! Οι ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΙ μηνυουν και τους κοστίζει τζάμπα, ενώ εσυ αν τους μηνυσεις θα καταστραφεις οικονομικά (και αλλιώς μια και τους γνωρίζουν οι δικαστές μια χαρά απο ότι ακούμε....).'
Αρχικά εδώ παύει η αρχή τις ισονομίας και ισοπολιτείας γιατί έχουν βουλευτική ασυλία. Έπειτα θυμάστε που μετά απο μήνυση υπουργού έγινε η έφοδος στο σπίτι του δημοσιογράφου? Το παράλογο είναι ότι ζητά στα κανάλια να μάθει...ποιος ειναι ο μηνυτής του αλλά κανένας δεν απαντάει. Δεν δικαιούται να τον γωνρίζει ή μήπως ο μηνυτής είναι υπουργός φάντασμα ή εξυπηρετέι κάτι διαφορετικό? Πάντως όλα τα περίεργαο συμβαίνουν μαζεμένα. Όσο για την Ένωση παραπάνω θα έχει ενδιαφέρον η εξέλιξη του θέματος..

----------


## traderman

> Τουλάχιστον ο "αλάθητος" Πάπας είχε ονοματεπώνυμο και ξέραμε προς τα που να μουτζώσουμε και να βγάλουμε κοροϊδευτικά την γλώσσα.


Αυτο αν μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις λιγο.



> Αρκεί το ρεζιλίκι του Καψαμπέλη που αποδεικνύεται γραφικός και γελοίος


Μηπως τον συκοφαντεις και ανωνυμα κιολας σε αναντιστοιχια με οσα υποστηριζεις.

Για τους 150 ειναι σιγουροη και αυτο επειδη καποιος το ειπε.

----------


## rho

> Αυτο αν μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις λιγο.


Είμαι σαφής. Αν διαβάσεις όλο το συγκεριμένο μήνυμα θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## waste

μα φυσικά οι εφημερίδες είναι υπερ των blogs, φτάνει να ελέγχονται από τους ίδιους.

η όλη ιστορία είναι να μπουν τα πρόβατα στο μαντρί. Οι εφημερίδες και οι τηλεόραση λένε δεκάδες μηνύσιμα πράγματα κάθε μέρα. Και μερικές φορές τρώνε και μηνύσεις/αγωγές κλπ. Αλλά εχουν και δικηγορους που εσυ δεν μπορεις να παρεις. οποτε πουλάνε ένα είδος προστασίας. και αυτό θέλουν να το προβάλουν.

Γιατί το ζήτημα δεν εινια μονο οι διαφημισεις και τα αμεσα εσοδα. είναι και η εξουσια που έχουν και τα έμμεσα έσοδα (από δουλειές με το δημόσιο ή τον ίδιωτικό τομέα).

αρα ο υποκριτικός διαχωρισμός είναι πως το ΒΗΜΑ έχει τη δύναμη να λέει μηνύσιμα πραγματα, αλλά ο μήτσος στη γωνία οχι..

κι όλα αυτα δεν τα λεω για να υποστηριξω το press gr

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Δυστυχως δεν εχουμε καταλαβει τι δυναμη εχουμε ως πολιτες...ας σταματησουμε να αγοραζουμε εφημεριδες για 1 βδομαδα, ας σταματησουμε να πηγαινουμε σουπερ μαρκετ για 1 βδομαδα...να τους δειξουμε οτι ειμαστε δυσαρεστημενοι!

----------


## sdikr

> Δυστυχως δεν εχουμε καταλαβει τι δυναμη εχουμε ως πολιτες...ας σταματησουμε να αγοραζουμε εφημεριδες για 1 βδομαδα, ας σταματησουμε να πηγαινουμε σουπερ μαρκετ για 1 βδομαδα...να τους δειξουμε οτι ειμαστε δυσαρεστημενοι!


Ποιος αγόραζει εφημεριδές;

Το πρόβλημα δεν είμαστε εμείς,  είναι όλοι οι άλλοι

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Αυτο λεω...εμεις ειμαστε ελαχιστοι αλλα πρεπει να ενεργοποιηθουν και οι αλλοι...με πολυ απλεσ κινησεις μπορουμε να διεκδικιδσουμε πολλα!

----------


## manoulamou

> Δυστυχως δεν εχουμε καταλαβει τι δυναμη εχουμε ως πολιτες...ας σταματησουμε να αγοραζουμε εφημεριδες για 1 βδομαδα, ας σταματησουμε να πηγαινουμε σουπερ μαρκετ για 1 βδομαδα...να τους δειξουμε οτι ειμαστε δυσαρεστημενοι!


Μπααα ανεδαφικα και αναποτελεσματικα και τα δυο μποϊκοταζ:
 οι εφημεριδες δεν νομιζω να τους τσουξει ιδιαιτερα
οσο για τα supermarkets δεν προκειται να πεσουν εξω με 1 βδομαδα
αφου οι ελληναραδες θα σπευσουν πριν ή αμεσως μετα να συμπληρωσουν με το παραπανω
 τις προμηθειες τους :Twisted Evil:  ασε που δεν προκειται ουτε τοσο να αντεξουν...

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Μπααα ανεδαφικα και αναποτελεσματικα και τα δυο μποϊκοταζ:
>  οι εφημεριδες δεν νομιζω να τους τσουξει ιδιαιτερα
> οσο για τα supermarkets δεν προκειται να πεσουν εξω με 1 βδομαδα
> αφου οι ελληναραδες θα σπευσουν πριν ή αμεσως μετα να συμπληρωσουν με το παραπανω
>  τις προμηθειες τους ασε που δεν προκειται ουτε τοσο να αντεξουν...


Πολυ σωστα το εθεσες...οι Ελληναρες! Και δυστυχως εχεις δικιο, εδω με τα χιονια (σιγα τα χιονια) πηγαν και εκανα προμηθειες για ολοκληρο μηνα!

----------


## fantomas

> Για να δεις πόσο άσχετος είσαι, οι μισοί Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι έχουν μπλογκ και τα γουστάρουν μάλιστα πάρα πολύ. Οι δημοσιογράφοι αγαπάνε τα μπλογκ γιατί εκεί εκφράζονται πιο ελεύθερα, δημοσιεύουν τα γραπτά τους και διαφημίζουν το μέσο που εργάζονται. Ερχονται πιο κοντά στους αναγνώστες τους, έχουν περισσότερο feedback, έχουν πρόσβαση σε πολύ περισσότερη πληροφορία. 
> 
> Προτού, λοιπόν, γράψεις την αρλούμπα σου κάνε την έρευνά σου. Σου παίρνει 5 λεπτά και σε σώζει από το ρεζιλίκι.


Ποιοι εχουνε blogs? Αυτοι που δε ξερουν ουτε να τα προφερουν σωστα? Δελτια ειδησεων καθολου αυτο το διαστημα παρακολουθησες? γελασε και το παρδαλο κατσικι με την ασχετιλα τους.

Μου αρεσει που με λες και ασχετο. Ξεχασες χτες τι μου ελεγες? οτι δεν θα μπορουσα να παω στο press-gr και να αναρτησω σχολιο διοτι... δεν μου δινουν λογ/σμο.

Εχεις ηδη εκτεθει και ρεζιλευτει ανεπανορθωτα με τις αναρθρες κραυγες σου υπερ της λογοκρισιας και της φιμωσης, αλλα συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτος. Εισαι απ τους ελαχιστους που πας κοντρα στα blogs και μαλιστα αποκαλεσες "σκουπιδαριό" το press-gr επειδη προφανως σου χαλαει τη μανεστρα. 
Το δικαιωμα που εσυ εχεις να χρησιμοποιεις ελευθερο βημα και να εξαπολυεις τους μυδρους σου, δεν το αναγνωριζεις σε αλλους!

Σκεφτηκες ποτέ να σταδιοδρομησεις ως κωμικος σε κακοφημα στεκια? Σιγουρα θα ειχες επιτυχια :One thumb up: 




> Η TV εχει το πρόβλημα αλλά η TV δεν τα πήγαινε ποτέ καλά με την ενημέρωση ετσι κι αλλιώς. Οποιος την εμπιστεύεται για την ενημέρωσή του είναι κακομοίρης.


Aυτο το εχεις πεις δεκαδες φορες ως τωρα(προφανως νομιζεις οτι με τη συνεχη επαναληψη της συκοφαντιας σου τελικα θα περασει σε καποια υποσυνειδητα, γκεμπελιστικες πρακτικες δηλαδη)
Αρα οποιος παρακολουθει τα τηλεοπτικα δελτια ειδησεων ειναι για σενα κακομοιρης, αξιος της μοιρας του κτλ που εχεις πει κατα καιρους. Και μας προτρεπεις να απευθυνομαστε στον εντυπο τυπο για σωστη ενημερωση.... λαμπρα. Γιατι ομως δε λες οτι οι καναλάρχες ειναι οι ιδιοι και ιδιοκτητες του εντυπου τυπου?!.......
Και ποια εφημεριδα μας προτεινεις? την Αυριανη?

----------


## rho

Και να ένα πρόσφατο *καραμπινάτο* παράδειγμα ωμής και ξεδιάντροπης παραπληροφόρησης από το συγκεκριμένο blog: 

http://press-gr.blogspot.com/2008/01...post_7916.html

Με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια θα διαπιστώσετε ότι όλη η πληροφορία *και κυρίως οι φωτογραφίες* είναι πλαστά!

*Καμία συναίσθηση* των συνεπειών από την "διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων". Και το χειρότερο απ'όλα είναι ότι *υποβιβάζουν την νοημοσύνη των αναγνωστών τους*. 

Αν δεν είναι σκοπιμότητα , είναι σίγουρα βλακεία εβαπορε!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Ποιοι εχουνε blogs? Αυτοι που δε ξερουν ουτε να τα προφερουν σωστα? Δελτια ειδησεων καθολου αυτο το διαστημα παρακολουθησες? γελασε και το παρδαλο κατσικι με την ασχετιλα τους.
> 
> Μου αρεσει που με λες και ασχετο. Ξεχασες χτες τι μου ελεγες? οτι δεν θα μπορουσα να παω στο press-gr και να αναρτησω σχολιο διοτι... δεν μου δινουν λογ/σμο.
> 
> Εχεις ηδη εκτεθει και ρεζιλευτει ανεπανορθωτα με τις αναρθρες κραυγες σου υπερ της λογοκρισιας και της φιμωσης, αλλα συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτος. Εισαι απ τους ελαχιστους που πας κοντρα στα blogs και μαλιστα αποκαλεσες "σκουπιδαριό" το press-gr επειδη προφανως σου χαλαει τη μανεστρα. 
> Το δικαιωμα που εσυ εχεις να χρησιμοποιεις ελευθερο βημα και να εξαπολυεις τους μυδρους σου, δεν το αναγνωριζεις σε αλλους!
> 
> Σκεφτηκες ποτέ να σταδιοδρομησεις ως κωμικος σε κακοφημα στεκια? Σιγουρα θα ειχες επιτυχια



Εσείς έχετε λογαριασμό στο   press.gr;


ΥΓ  θα ήθελα να σα θυμίσω  οτί εδώ δεν είμαστε press.gr,  έχουμε κάποιους κανόνες,  
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Οντως στο συγκεκριμενο οι φωτο ειναι επεξεργασμενες...προχειρη δουλεια!

----------


## sotos65

Μα συγνώμη, αυτό το "Ψηφιακοί κάδοι" βγάζει μάτια στην πρώτη φωτό. Για ποιο λόγο να μπήκε εκτός του να τονίσει ότι η φωτό είναι επεξεργασμένη; Ή θα ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να φτιάξουν μια πολύ πιο αληθοφανή αν το πρόβλημα ήταν η φωτό...

----------


## shaq141a

> Και να ένα πρόσφατο *καραμπινάτο* παράδειγμα ωμής και ξεδιάντροπης παραπληροφόρησης από το συγκεκριμένο blog: 
> 
> http://press-gr.blogspot.com/2008/01...post_7916.html
> 
> Με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια θα διαπιστώσετε ότι όλη η πληροφορία *και κυρίως οι φωτογραφίες* είναι πλαστά!
> 
> *Καμία συναίσθηση* των συνεπειών από την "διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων". Και το χειρότερο απ'όλα είναι ότι *υποβιβάζουν την νοημοσύνη των αναγνωστών τους*. 
> 
> Αν δεν είναι σκοπιμότητα , είναι σίγουρα βλακεία εβαπορε!!!


Και επειδή δίνουν δικαίωμα του λόγου στον οποιονδήποτε ξεφτυλίστικαν από τους ανώνυμους που τους ξεμπρόστιασαν με τα comments τους τα οποία και δεν έσβησαν. Η καλύτερη λύση; Η αυτορύθμιση. Απλά δουλεύει  :Razz:

----------


## rho

> Οντως στο συγκεκριμενο οι φωτο ειναι επεξεργασμενες...προχειρη δουλεια!





> Μα συγνώμη, αυτό το "Ψηφιακοί κάδοι" βγάζει μάτια στην πρώτη φωτό. Για ποιο λόγο να μπήκε εκτός του να τονίσει ότι η φωτό είναι επεξεργασμένη; Ή θα ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να φτιάξουν μια πολύ πιο αληθοφανή αν το πρόβλημα ήταν η φωτό...


Ακούτε τι λετε;;;

Δηλαδή αν ήταν πιο επαγγελματική η δουλειά στο Photoshop θα ήταν όλα οκ, ε? 

Το γεγονός ότι παραπληροφόρησαν τόσους ανανγώστες τους  μπροστα στα μάτια τους,  ούτε που σας ένοιαξε. "Πουλάκια (παπαγάλοι) είναι κι ας λαλούν, πουλάκια είν' κι ας λένε". 

Δεν σας νοιάζουν οι προθέσεις και οι σκοποί του Goebels αλλά το αν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## fantomas

> Εσείς έχετε λογαριασμό στο   press.gr;
> 
> 
> ΥΓ  θα ήθελα να σας θυμίσω  οτί εδώ δεν είμαστε press.gr,  έχουμε κάποιους κανόνες,  
> Ευχαριστώ


Εχω ηδη απαντησει απο χτες.
Εχει να κανει με την ελέυθερη λειτουργια των blogs:
Στο press-gr, oπως και σε ολα τα blogs, μπορει ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να καταθεσει την αποψη του και να γραψει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ οτι θελει. Χωρις λογ/σμους και χωρις εγγραφες.
Και για του λογου το αληθες πεταξου στο εν λογω blog να το τσεκαρεις ιδιοις ομασι.

Εννοειται οτι εδω δεν ειναι press-gr(και οχι press.gr) και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι το ανεφερες.

----------


## sotos65

> Ακούτε τι λετε;;;
> 
> Δηλαδή αν ήταν πιο επαγγελματική η δουλειά στο Photoshop θα ήταν όλα οκ, ε? 
> 
> Το γεγονός ότι παραπληροφόρησαν τόσους ανανγώστες τους  μπροστα στα μάτια τους,  ούτε που σας ένοιαξε. "Πουλάκια (παπαγάλοι) είναι κι ας λαλούν, πουλάκια είν' κι ας λένε". 
> 
> Δεν σας νοιάζουν οι προθέσεις και οι σκοποί του Goebels αλλά το αν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του.


Και πάλι συγνώμη, αλλά δεν μένω στην περιοχή για να ξέρω αν η πληροφορία είναι ή όχι σωστή, και δεν με απασχολεί κιόλας. Απλά με τη σειρά μου παρατήρησα κάτι που νομίζω ότι είναι οφθαλμοφανές. Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν η φωτογραφία και ήθελαν να πλαστογραφήσουν κάτι, θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο να το κάνουν πειστικά χρησιμοποιιώντας μία δεύτερη κι όχι την ίδια προσθέτωντας απλά τους κάδους. Εκτός κι αν πιστεύουν ότι έχουν να κάνουν με στραβούς και ηλίθιους. Κι όλα αυτά χωρίς καμία διάθεση να υποστηρίξω το press-gr, υποθέτω όμως ότι θα έχουν γράψει πολύ μεγαλύτερες χοντράδες από το συγκεκριμένο αν θέλουμε να τους κρίνουμε σοβαρά...

----------


## fantomas

> Σε κωμωδία με πρωταγωνιστή τον Καψαμπέλη. Ο οποίος έχει σαφώς δυσφημίσει τον χώρο των blog με τις τρίχες που λεει. Και φατσικά δεν με εμπνέει, θάτρωγε και αυτός πόρτα σε club (μαζί με τον Ζαχόπουλο). 
> Και επι τη ευκαιρία, αυτή είναι η "ισοτητα απέναντι στον νόμο" που κάποιος είπε παραπάνω ; Οι Βουλευτές ΜΗΝΥΟΥΝ αλλά να τους μηνύσεις δεν μπορείς ! Οι ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΙ μηνυουν και τους κοστίζει τζάμπα, ενώ εσυ αν τους μηνυσεις θα καταστραφεις οικονομικά (και αλλιώς μια και τους γνωρίζουν οι δικαστές μια χαρά απο ότι ακούμε....).


O Kαψαμπελης δεν εχει δυσφημισει τον χωρο, σωστα τα λεει. Να δυσφημισουν το χωρο προσπαθουν οι πολεμιοι των blogs γιατι εχουν τα συμφεροντα τους: Αν οι πολιτες ενημερωνονται καθημερινα απο τα blogs τοτε ποιος ο λογος να αγορασουν εφημεριδα ή να παρακολουθησουν δελτια ειδησεων? Γιαυτο και ειδες χτες στο mega τους ακριβοπληρωμενους πρετεντερη & οικονομεα να αφριζουν εναντιον του Καψ/λη.
Δε ξερω γιατι δε σε εμπνει ο Καψ/λης και δικαιωμα σου να του ριξεις πορτα οταν γινεις πορτιερης. Αλλα δε κρινουμε καποιον απ το αν μας εμπνει ή οχι ηφυσιογνωμια του. Μηπως σε ενοχλησε που ηταν αξυριστος?...
Για τη δευτερη παραγραφο σου συμφωνω απολυτως.

----------


## waste

βρε παιδια απο ποτε τα blogs ειναι ενας εννοιαιος χορος που ο καθε καψαμπελης μπορει να δυσφημεί ή να διαφημίζει?? γιατι πεφτετε στην παγιδα που σας εφτιαξε η τηλεοραση και οι εφημεριδες?

ειναι τοσο παλιο το κολπο που πιανει παντα.
φτιαξε τους δικους σου εβραιους (ή αραβες)
βρες εναν κλεφτη, φωναξε πολυ δυνατα
και μετα ολοι οι εβραιοι θα ειναι κλεφτες.


οσο για τα μποικοταζ. πιανουν παντα φτανει να υπαρχει μια κρισιμη μαζα.
σημερα μολις ακουσα παλι πως οι παραγωγοι παιρνουν 45 λεπτα για καθε λιτρο γαλακτος.
μη μου πειτε πως δεν μπορουμε να σταματησουμε να παιρνουμε φρεσκο γαλα για ενα μηνα.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Και τα αξιοτιμα καναλια ολο στις λαικες την πεφτουν, δεν εχουν στηθει ποτε εξω απο ενα σουπερ μαρκετ!

----------


## traderman

Αν βαλω 50-100 καραμπινατες αληθειες απο το ιδιο blog  θα αλλαξει τιποτα.εμενα μου θυμιζει πιο πολυ Γκαιμπελς η μια καραμπινατη επιλογη.

----------


## waste

σιγα βρε μη στηθεις εξω απο το σουπερμαρκετ. να δυσφιμησεις το ιδιο το μαγαζι που σε πληρωνει ή τα προιοντα του που επισης σε πληρωνουν...

ενω το μπροκολο δεν εχει χορηγο. ετσι οι "κερδοσκοποι" δρουν ανενοχλητοι στα μπροκολα αλλα οχι στα γαλατα

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

:Respekt:

----------


## andreasp

> Δεν πείθεις οβελίξ. Το *"δεν είναι τυχαίοι τύποι*" είναι άποψη ή παραθεση;
> Οχι τίποτα άλλο δηλαδή αλλά να το εξηγήσεις σε όσους "δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν".
> 
> Με αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς
> Shadowman


Αυτοι οι ΟΧΙ τυχαίοι τύποι, έχουν καταστρέψει σπίτια, χωρίς να καταδικαστεί ποτέ κανείς, γιατι πολύ απλά, ήταν ΑΘΩΟΙ άνθρωποι!

----------


## anon

> Και τα αξιοτιμα καναλια ολο στις λαικες την πεφτουν, δεν εχουν στηθει ποτε εξω απο ενα σουπερ μαρκετ!



Ε όχι να την πέσουν στα σούπερ μάρκετ!!!! Τόσα δίνουν για διαφημίσεις...

----------


## Beelzebub

> Ακούτε τι λετε;;;
> 
> Δηλαδή αν ήταν πιο επαγγελματική η δουλειά στο Photoshop θα ήταν όλα οκ, ε? 
> 
> Το γεγονός ότι παραπληροφόρησαν τόσους ανανγώστες τους  μπροστα στα μάτια τους,  ούτε που σας ένοιαξε. "Πουλάκια (παπαγάλοι) είναι κι ας λαλούν, πουλάκια είν' κι ας λένε". 
> 
> Δεν σας νοιάζουν οι προθέσεις και οι σκοποί του Goebels αλλά το αν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του.


Εχμ  :Thinking: ...Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες...Η φωτογραφία είναι όντως επεξεργασμένη και το λένε και οι ίδιοι...Δεν σου λένε να μια αληθινή φωτογραφία πριν και να μια μετά...Σου λένε να μια φωτογραφία με το πως είναι η κατάσταση τωρα και μια και δεν έχουμε παλιά φωτογραφία με τους κάδους σου δείχνουμε μια επεξεργασμένη για να δεις πως ήταν πριν λίγες μέρες...

----------


## shaq141a

> Και να ένα πρόσφατο *καραμπινάτο* παράδειγμα ωμής και ξεδιάντροπης παραπληροφόρησης από το συγκεκριμένο blog: 
> 
> http://press-gr.blogspot.com/2008/01...post_7916.html
> 
> Με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια θα διαπιστώσετε ότι όλη η πληροφορία *και κυρίως οι φωτογραφίες* είναι πλαστά!
> 
> *Καμία συναίσθηση* των συνεπειών από την "διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων". Και το χειρότερο απ'όλα είναι ότι *υποβιβάζουν την νοημοσύνη των αναγνωστών τους*. 
> 
> Αν δεν είναι σκοπιμότητα , είναι σίγουρα βλακεία εβαπορε!!!


Τώρα το συνειδητοποίησα. Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι στη φωτογραφία γράφουν ψηφιακοί κάδοι, δηλαδή photoshoped, που το παραδέχονται και οι ίδιοι. Επειδή δηλαδή δεν είχαν παλιά φωτογραφία έβαλαν καινούρια. Θα ήθελα να μάθω από που ανέσυρες αυτή τη λάσπη για το press-gr (το οποιο καθόλου δεν συμπαθώ, αλλά η ελευθερία της έκφρασης και η ανωνυμία είναι υπέρτατα δικαιώματα).

Είσαι ένα κοινός συκοφάντης και λασπολόγος  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ducklord

Τελικά, τα ελληνικά blogs θα βρίσκονται ή στο ένα, ή στο άλλο άκρο: ή στην απόλυτη αφάνεια, ή οδηγοί ενός μεγάλου... πανικού (όπως είχε γίνει με την Αμαλία πέρυσι).

Προσωπικά δεν "σύχναζα" στο Press-GR και δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο ήταν αξιόπιστο. Όπως και στα περιοδικά, έτσι και στα blogs νομίζω πως η αξία και η αξιοπιστία τους φαίνεται στην πορεία τους, και κρίνεται από τους επισκέπτες/αναγνώστες τους. Όσα αξίζουν, "επιπλέουν". Τα υπόλοιπα, "βυθίζονται" (** Βλέπε σημείωση **). Πέρα από αυτό, κάθε προσπάθεια αστυνόμευσης του Internet είναι αντίθετη με την ελεύθερη φύση του.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

(** Σημείωση: **) Υπάρχει βέβαια και το "10.000.000 μύγες, δεν μπορεί να κάνουν λάθος"  :Whistle:

----------


## mosaic

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ζούσε σήμερα ο Νικόλας Άσιμος τι θα έγραφε περί ασύμμετρων απειλητικών e_mail ερε κράξιμο που θα τους είχε ρίξει. .

Όμως σίγουρα με όλα αυτά που βλέπει από ψηλά, έχει ρίξει τρελά γέλια μα τρελά γέλια. . . . . . 

*Όταν εμείς οι απλοί πολίτες της διπλανής πόρτας Καλούμαστε Καθημερινά σε διάφορες Δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και Υπουργεία να Αποδείξουμε ότι Δεν Είμαστε Ελέφαντες.  .  .  .  .  .  .*

----------


## argonaut

> Και να ένα πρόσφατο *καραμπινάτο* παράδειγμα ωμής και ξεδιάντροπης παραπληροφόρησης από το συγκεκριμένο blog: 
> 
> http://press-gr.blogspot.com/2008/01...post_7916.html
> 
> Με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια θα διαπιστώσετε ότι όλη η πληροφορία *και κυρίως οι φωτογραφίες* είναι πλαστά!
> 
> *Καμία συναίσθηση* των συνεπειών από την "διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων". Και το χειρότερο απ'όλα είναι ότι *υποβιβάζουν την νοημοσύνη των αναγνωστών τους*. 
> 
> Αν δεν είναι σκοπιμότητα , είναι σίγουρα βλακεία εβαπορε!!!


Το μένος σου εναντίον του συγκεκριμένου blog σε έχει τυφλώσει τελείως (ούτε που πρόσεξες ότι στην πρώτη φωτογραφία υπάρχει η λεζάντα ψηφιακοί κάδοι).

Ούτε που διάβασες τα σχόλια για να δεις την εξήγηση που κάθε λογικός και μη προκατειλημμένος άνθρωπος μπορεί να δώσει.

Πως έχει λοιπόν η ιστορία:
Οι κάδοι βρίσκονται στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο από τότε που ο Δήμος τους τοποθέτησε και οι περίοικοι τους χρησιμοποιούν. Κάποιο ωραίο πρωί ο συγγραφέας της είδησης ανακαλύπτει ότι οι κάδοι έχουν εξαφανιστεί οπότε βγάζει την φωτογραφία των κενών θέσεων.

Για να δείξει που ήτανε οι κάδοι πριν την μετακίνηση τους βάζει στην ίδια φωτογραφία κάποιους παρόμοιους κάδους και τους ονομάζει ψηφιακούς. 

Δηλαδή τι θα έπρεπε να έκανε;

Να είχε πάρει από ΠΡΙΝ την φωτογραφία των κάδων μήπως και τυχόν τσουλήσουν και φύγουν απο την θέση τους; Που να φαντάζονταν ότι κάποιος θα τους μετακινήσει;

Κατά την λογική σου κάποιος θα πρέπει να φωτογραφήσει όλους τους κάδους της πόλης, να βάλει και τα στίγματα τους από το GPS ΜΟΝΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ να τους μετακινήσει κάποιος. Αυτά, σύμφωνα με εσένα είναι αντικειμενική ειδησεογραφία και να μην μπορεί να κάνει κανένας θιγόμενος μήνυση για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

Και αντιπαρέρχομαι τα υβριστικά σχόλεια σου περί βλακείας κλπ κσι σε ρωτώ:

Εσύ που είδες ότι και η ουσία της ιστορίας είναι ψέμμα;
Γιατί λες ότι *όλη η πληροφορία* είναι πλαστή;
Που το στηρίζεις;
Ποιές είναι οι αποδείξεις σου;

----------


## dimitris18

> ΣΗΜ:Συγνώμη, μερικά από τα αποσπάσματα τα διόρθωσα πριν προλάβω την απάντηση του rho.
> (Με μερικά σημεία, έτσι πως τα 'χα διατυπώσει, διαφωνώ και εγω)
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sperxios added 4 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> Έκλεισε το σχολιασμό, μειώθηκε και η απήχηση!
> (υπόθετω από το πόσο τον ακούω τελευταία)


Ποτέ δεν έκλεισε ο Ν.Δ. τα σχόλια απλά έβαλε moderation...

........Auto merged post: dimitris18 added 8 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........




> Είναι φυσικό το κοινό ενός φόρουμ σαν αυτό (που αποτελείται στην πλειοψηφία του από νεαρούς ανθρώπους) να έχει ευαισθητοποιημένα αντανακλαστικά εναντίον οποιουδήποτε και οτιδήποτε αντιπροσωπεύει την εξουσία ή το νόμο.
> 
> Στα μάτια των περισσότερων 20χρονων εδώ, οι μπλόγκερς είναι οι αμφισβητίες της εξουσίας (άρα έχουν δίκιο) και απέναντί τους έχουν το κράτος (που έχει πάντα άδικο). Δεν είναι κακό, όλοι περνάμε το στάδιο που νόμος είναι αυτό που μας γουστάρει είτε κατεβάζουμε παράνομα ταινίες είτε παρκάρουμε παράνομα στο πεζοδρόμιο, είτε τρέχουμε με 180 στον Κηφισό με το αμάξι του μπαμπά. Δεν το κατακρίνω, τα περισσότερα τα έχω κάνει και εγώ.


Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος σε αυτό. Εγω για παράδειγμα ως γνήσιο αμερικανάκι και χωρίς καμία προκατάληψη προς κράτος και αστυνομία, κρίνω όλα αυτά τα γεγονότα όπως θα τα έκρινε ο κάθε σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος με δημοκρατικές ιδέες...

........Auto merged post: dimitris18 added 8 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........




> Ποιοι εχουνε blogs? Αυτοι που δε ξερουν ουτε να τα προφερουν σωστα? Δελτια ειδησεων καθολου αυτο το διαστημα παρακολουθησες? γελασε και το παρδαλο κατσικι με την ασχετιλα τους.
> 
> Μου αρεσει που με λες και ασχετο. Ξεχασες χτες τι μου ελεγες? οτι δεν θα μπορουσα να παω στο press-gr και να αναρτησω σχολιο διοτι... δεν μου δινουν λογ/σμο.
> 
> Εχεις ηδη εκτεθει και ρεζιλευτει ανεπανορθωτα με τις αναρθρες κραυγες σου υπερ της λογοκρισιας και της φιμωσης, αλλα συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτος. Εισαι απ τους ελαχιστους που πας κοντρα στα blogs και μαλιστα αποκαλεσες "σκουπιδαριό" το press-gr επειδη προφανως σου χαλαει τη μανεστρα. 
> Το δικαιωμα που εσυ εχεις να χρησιμοποιεις ελευθερο βημα και να εξαπολυεις τους μυδρους σου, δεν το αναγνωριζεις σε αλλους!
> 
> Σκεφτηκες ποτέ να σταδιοδρομησεις ως κωμικος σε κακοφημα στεκια? Σιγουρα θα ειχες επιτυχια
> 
> ...


νομίζω πως θα συμφωνήσω εδώ με τον οβελους (ακόμη και αν χρησιμοποιεί τεχνικές χειραγώγησης όπως λες). Θεωρώ όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μεσά ότι τα κανάλια είναι σαβουροκάναλα και η μόνη διέξοδος για ενημέρωση (για κάποια θέματα) είναι το internet και κάποιες *εφημερίδες* όπως η καθημερινή.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> σιγα βρε μη στηθεις εξω απο το σουπερμαρκετ. να δυσφιμησεις το ιδιο το μαγαζι που σε πληρωνει ή τα προιοντα του που επισης σε πληρωνουν...
> 
> ενω το μπροκολο δεν εχει χορηγο. ετσι οι "κερδοσκοποι" δρουν ανενοχλητοι στα μπροκολα αλλα οχι στα γαλατα


κερδοσκόποι + καιροσκόποι

αμα στήσουμε μια μπίζνα με αυτή την λιτή συνταγή αδελφέ, να δεις πως σε 2-3 χρόνια θα είμαστε εκατομμυριούχοι.  Ε και αφου γίνουμε εκατομμυριούχοι, μετά δεν μας σταματάει κανείς στο χωριό αυτό (όχι οτι θα μας χάλαγε να πάμε καμμιά βόλτα, αλλα δεν υπάρχει λόγος, κορόιδα μόνο).
 Καρτέλ στους παραγωγούς για τις τιμές, οι μιικροι "βιομήχανοι" θα πληρώνουν 2πλάσια την παραγωγή γιατί "έτσι πάει" και μόνο (βασικά και εφαρμοσμένα οικονομικά) ή απλά θα ψωνίζουν απο εμάς κι αυτοί. Αν τυχόν την γλιτώσουν,  χώνουμε και μερικές μίζες για την "προτίμηση" (εμ _αύξηση_ κεφαλαίου εμ "πρακτικής δυναμικής"  :Wink:  ) , et cetera, et cetera...
 Σου λέω τρελά λεφτα. Τι πιστοποιημένα κολοκύθια λενε αυτοί, τι γραμμές παραγωγής, τι μουφες και ανάπτυξη, στην μιζέρια θα τους έχουμε και το "παρακράτος"  *μας* uber alles!! 
 :Crazy: 

p.s. Όχι, δεν είμαι εναντίον κάποιων, πέραν των ηλιθίων. Αυτοί φταίνε! Εϊναι _αυτοί_ που έχουν ανάγκη τον κάθε "έξυπνο" να τους τεντώσει τα νεύρα στην μαμακία, γιατί τόση μαμακία κάθε μέρα, δεν μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν την αληθινή-ατόφια απο την για-να-περνάει-η-ώρα-και-να-κόψω-το-κάπνισμα (απο αμφότερες "πλευρές"). 
 Ας κόψουν τα χάπια και τα κουτόχορτα και τα λέμε in real life, γιατί *εκεί* ακόμα οι ίδιοι λίγοι παίζουν μόνο, δεν άλλαξε τίποτα (άντε κάτι λίγα). Έχω κι εγώ κάτι κολητούς σε κωλόμπαρα ανα την χώρα, να τους μαζέψω *να κάνουμε κερκίδα*... Δεν 'ν' κακό, απλά το δικό μας space _(sic)_ στο σύστημα θα εξυπηρετήσουμε.  :Wink: 

Παραγωγικότητα είναι το σύνθημα!  :One thumb up:  Και αυτή είναι που πρέπει να διασωθεί. IMHO

----------


## sperxios

> Ποτέ δεν έκλεισε ο Ν.Δ. τα σχόλια απλά έβαλε moderation...


Από *Ν. Δήμου*: _<<Το τέλος του blogging: http://www.ndimou.gr/newsarticle_gr.asp?news_id=191 >>_
_<<Μετά από δεκαπέντε μήνες και αφού έγραψα συνολικά 332 άρθρα (posts) και μερικές χιλιάδες σχόλια (θα βρήτε στατιστικά στοιχεία για την πρώτη περίοδο στην αρχική σελίδα του site - κάτω αριστερά: αρχείο blogs) και αφού διάβασα δεκάδες χιλιάδες σχόλια, έφτασα στο όριό μου.
{...}
Ευχαριστώ όλους όσοι βοήθησαν σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια.>>
_
Ποτέ δεν είπα ή εννόησα ότι ο Ν. Δήμου "καταστράφηκε", "αυτοευνουχίστηκε", ή  "αυτοκτόνησε διαδικτυακώς".
Αλλά όντως πριν ένα χρόνο απογοητεύτηκε, κουράστηκε από το moderation και είπε να τα παρατήσει!

'Εφερα το παράδειγμα του Ν. Δήμου για να δείξω ότι μας έχουν κάνει όλους moderators από φόβο.
(μόνο τα ευαίσθητα  προσωπικά δεδομένα και τα ιδιαζόντως σοβαρά εγκλήματα πρέπει να δικαιολογούν moderation (κοινώς ψαλίδι)).

Εδώ μέσα αρχίσαμε ήδη να "δίνουνε" site επειδή δεν υπακούν στα standards αμεροληψίας-εγκυρότητας.
Να δω τι άλλο μας θα περιμένει οταν γίνει ο νόμος...

----------


## rho

> Αν βαλω 50-100 καραμπινατες αληθειες απο το ιδιο blog  θα αλλαξει τιποτα.εμενα μου θυμιζει πιο πολυ Γκαιμπελς η μια καραμπινατη επιλογη.





> Εχμ ...Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες...Η φωτογραφία είναι όντως επεξεργασμένη και το λένε και οι ίδιοι...Δεν σου λένε να μια αληθινή φωτογραφία πριν και να μια μετά...Σου λένε να μια φωτογραφία με το πως είναι η κατάσταση τωρα και μια και δεν έχουμε παλιά φωτογραφία με τους κάδους σου δείχνουμε μια επεξεργασμένη για να δεις πως ήταν πριν λίγες μέρες...





> Τώρα το συνειδητοποίησα. Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι στη φωτογραφία γράφουν ψηφιακοί κάδοι, δηλαδή photoshoped, που το παραδέχονται και οι ίδιοι. Επειδή δηλαδή δεν είχαν παλιά φωτογραφία έβαλαν καινούρια. Θα ήθελα να μάθω από που ανέσυρες αυτή τη λάσπη για το press-gr (το οποιο καθόλου δεν συμπαθώ, αλλά η ελευθερία της έκφρασης και η ανωνυμία είναι υπέρτατα δικαιώματα).
> 
> Είσαι ένα κοινός συκοφάντης και λασπολόγος





> Το μένος σου εναντίον του συγκεκριμένου blog σε έχει τυφλώσει τελείως (ούτε που πρόσεξες ότι στην πρώτη φωτογραφία υπάρχει η λεζάντα ψηφιακοί κάδοι).
> 
> Ούτε που διάβασες τα σχόλια για να δεις την εξήγηση που κάθε λογικός και μη προκατειλημμένος άνθρωπος μπορεί να δώσει.
> 
> Πως έχει λοιπόν η ιστορία:
> Οι κάδοι βρίσκονται στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο από τότε που ο Δήμος τους τοποθέτησε και οι περίοικοι τους χρησιμοποιούν. Κάποιο ωραίο πρωί ο συγγραφέας της είδησης ανακαλύπτει ότι οι κάδοι έχουν εξαφανιστεί οπότε βγάζει την φωτογραφία των κενών θέσεων.
> 
> Για να δείξει που ήτανε οι κάδοι πριν την μετακίνηση τους βάζει στην ίδια φωτογραφία κάποιους παρόμοιους κάδους και τους ονομάζει ψηφιακούς. 
> 
> ...


Φτηνοί στo πιπέρι/ ακριβοί στα λάχανα  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Το γεγονός ότι αυτό που σας δείχνουν *δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι*  διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων το "κάνετε γαργάρα". Επίσης δεν διερωτηθήκατε καν αν ο Δήμος Θεσσαλονικης έχει ... ψηφιακούς κάδους, και  αν ναι, που τους έχει και με τι μοιάζουν. 

Τελικά, τσίμπλες δεν έχουν μόνο τα μάτια...

*"Bloger να' ναι κι ότι να'ναι."* Είναι φανερό ότι ορισμένοι είναι διατεθημένοι να δεχθουν την παραπληροφόρηση από συγκεκριμένες πηγές χωρίς να ενοχλούνται. Ίσα ίσα που είναι διατεθιμένοι να την δικαιολογήσουν.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι τι ρούχο τους "πουλάνε", αλλά αν χοράνε μέσα σε αυτό. 

Επιλεκτική αγιοποίηση!!!

----------


## mpardsu

Άντε μωρέ, όλο γκρινιάζουμε εμείς οι Έλληνες.
Δείτε τι γίνεται και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο (Ιαπωνία).
Japan seeking to govern top news Web sites

Για να το κάνουν εκεί κάτι ξέρουν.

----------


## sotos65

> Φτηνοί στo πιπέρι/ ακριβοί στα λάχανα       
> .......................................
> 
> ...........


Εντάξει, καταλάβαμε. Το συγκεκριμένο blog σου κάθεται στο στομάχι, και καθόλου δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενο (κι εγώ μόνο 2-3 φορές το είχα δει πριν γίνει αυτή η φασαρία, μιας και καθόλου δεν μου άρεσε το ύφος της μεγάλης πλειοψηφίας των μηνυμάτων που βλέπει κανείς εκεί). Αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι όλοι οι άλλοι χαζοί και δεν καταλαβαίνουν, ούτε φορούν τις παρωπίδες που σώνει και καλά πας να τους βάλεις. Μη προσπαθείς από ένα ασήμαντο θέμα όπως αυτό με τους κάδους να βγάλεις λαγό, γιατί μάλλον δεν υπάρχει... 

ΥΓ. Δηλαδή εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις από τη φράση "ψηφιακοί κάδοι"; Μήπως αναφέρεται στο Recycle Bin των windows;  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## shaq141a

> Φτηνοί στo πιπέρι/ ακριβοί στα λάχανα       
> 
> Το γεγονός ότι αυτό που σας δείχνουν *δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι*  διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων το "κάνετε γαργάρα". Επίσης δεν διερωτηθήκατε καν αν ο Δήμος Θεσσαλονικης έχει ... ψηφιακούς κάδους, και  αν ναι, που τους έχει και με τι μοιάζουν. 
> 
> Τελικά, τσίμπλες δεν έχουν μόνο τα μάτια...
> 
> *"Bloger να' ναι κι ότι να'ναι."* Είναι φανερό ότι ορισμένοι είναι διατεθημένοι να δεχθουν την παραπληροφόρηση από συγκεκριμένες πηγές χωρίς να ενοχλούνται. Ίσα ίσα που είναι διατεθιμένοι να την δικαιολογήσουν.       
> 
> Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι τι ρούχο τους "πουλάνε", αλλά αν χοράνε μέσα σε αυτό. 
> ...


Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει ψηφιακοί κάδοι και όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό, κυκλοφορούν κάτι ωραία βιβλιαράκια που βοηθάνε στην αύξηση της νοημοσύνης. :Respekt:

----------


## rho

> Εντάξει, καταλάβαμε. Το συγκεκριμένο blog σου κάθεται στο στομάχι, και καθόλου δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενο (κι εγώ μόνο 2-3 φορές το είχα δει πριν γίνει αυτή η φασαρία, μιας και καθόλου δεν μου άρεσε το ύφος της μεγάλης πλειοψηφίας των μηνυμάτων που βλέπει κανείς εκεί). Αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι όλοι οι άλλοι χαζοί και δεν καταλαβαίνουν, ούτε φορούν τις παρωπίδες που σώνει και καλά πας να τους βάλεις. Μη προσπαθείς από ένα ασήμαντο θέμα όπως αυτό με τους κάδους να βγάλεις λαγό, γιατί μάλλον δεν υπάρχει...


Το τι θέλει να βλέπει ο καθένας είναι δική του υπόθεση. Ακόμη και το να κλείνει τα μάτια. Αυτό που δεν δέχομαι είναι τα δόγματα, η *γενίκευση και ισοπέδωση των πάντων* στο στυλ : 

- bloger = εξ ορισμού αγνός και καλοπροέραιτος πολίτης

- blogs = ο παράδεισος της αντικειμενικής πληροφόρησης

- έρευνες κατά συγκεκριμένου bloger = φύμωση της blogόσφαιρας

- 150 μηνυτές του bloger= συνομώτες, συμμορία, σκευωροί

- ο bloger που "τα χώνει" στην όποια εξουσία είναι μια χαρά. δεν έχει σημασία το όπλο αλλά ο στόχος. 




> ΥΓ. Δηλαδή εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις από τη φράση "ψηφιακοί κάδοι"; Μήπως αναφέρεται στο Recycle Bin των windows;


Η ειρωνία είναι ένας καλός τρόπος για να πετάξεις την μπάλα στην κερκίδα. Παλιό το κόλπο και δεν πιάνει πια.  :Warning:  Απλώς και μόνο για να μην μένουν οι εντυπώσεις που προπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις επαναλαμβάνω : 

"*αυτό που σας δείχνουν δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων* ". 

*Όποιος έχει μάτια βλέπει*. 




> Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει ψηφιακοί κάδοι και όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό, κυκλοφορούν κάτι ωραία βιβλιαράκια που βοηθάνε στην αύξηση της νοημοσύνης.


Τα οποία βιβλιαράκια μάλλον δεν τα έχεις ξεφυλλίσει. :Whistle:  Ξαναλέω: "*αυτό που σας δείχνουν δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων* ". 

Καλό θα είναι να μην κάνεις σχολιασμούς για την νοημοσύνη των άλλων διότι *τα γραφόμενά σου σε εκθέτουν.*  :Very Happy:

----------


## shaq141a

> Τα οποία βιβλιαράκια μάλον δεν τα έχεις ξεφυλλίσει. Ξαναλέω: "*αυτό που σας δείχνουν δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων* ". 
> 
> Καλό θα είναι να μην κάνεις σχολιασμούς για την νοημοσύνη των άλλων διότι *τα γραφόμενά σου σε εκθέτουν.*


Η φωτογραφία γράφει ψηφιακοί κάδοι και κάνει bam ότι έναν κάδο που ήταν στην κανονική εικόνα τον αντέγραψαν με το photoshop 3 φορές, τους άλλαξαν λίγο χρώμα και τους πρόσθεσαν. Συνεχίζεις ακόμα και τώρα να παίζεις με τη νοημοσύνη μας. Κρίμα. 

Ενημέρωσε μας λοιπόν τι σημαίνει η φράση 




> "*αυτό που σας δείχνουν δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων* ".


γιατί αλλιώς είσαι ένας κοινός λασπολόγος που λέει ότι του κατέβη.  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic: 

Όποιος έχει μάτια βλέπει ότι παραδέχονται ότι οι κάδοι είναι photoshoped.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


 :Twisted Evil: Ηρεμειστε βρε σεις! :Viking: 
_Ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα του ελεγχου στα blogs, μην το θαψουμε με προσωπικες διαμαχες..._ :Smile:

----------


## traderman

Eνταξει το κατεχεις το αθλημα του αποπροσανατολισμου.
Μπες και στην ουσια αν μπορεις και ασε τους καδους και μην κανεις την τριχα τριχια.

----------


## sotos65

> Η ειρωνία είναι ένας καλός τρόπος για να πετάξεις την μπάλα στην κερκίδα. Παλιό το κόλπο και δεν πιάνει πια.  Απλώς και μόνο για να μην μένουν οι εντυπώσεις που προπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις επαναλαμβάνω : 
> 
> "*αυτό που σας δείχνουν δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων* ". 
> 
> *Όποιος έχει μάτια βλέπει*. 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα οποία βιβλιαράκια μάλλον δεν τα έχεις ξεφυλλίσει. Ξαναλέω: "*αυτό που σας δείχνουν δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων* ". 
> ...


Το ποιος ειρωνεύεται φαίνεται από όλα όσα γράφεις για το θέμα. "Φτηνοί στo πιπέρι/ ακριβοί στα λάχανα", "Τελικά, τσίμπλες δεν έχουν μόνο τα μάτια...", "Επιλεκτική αγιοποίηση!!!", άφθονα smilies που χαζογελάνε. Προφανώς όλα αυτά δεν είναι παρά κομπλιμέντα στους συνομιλητές ε; Πάρε το χαμπάρι, με το ζόρι δεν θα μας περάσεις αυτό που μόνο εσύ (όπως φαίνεται εδώ μέσα) πιστεύεις. Δικαίωμα σου να το λες, αλλά μη μας βγάζεις τρελούς και ανόητους. Κάτι καταλαβαίνουμε και οι άλλοι, εκτός από εσένα τον πανέξυπνο...

----------


## sperxios

2 πολύ ενδιαφέροντα links από τον Πιτσιρίκο πάνε στον Μανδραβέλη της Καθημερινής,
εκ των οποίων το 1ο:
http://www.medium.gr/articles/120409802847352.shtml
επαναλαμβάνει τις καθησυχαστικές αναφορές περί του "χαοτικού του internet" που αντέχει έως και "πυρηνικούς βομβαρδισμούς" και πως οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια περιορισμού αποτυγχάνει.

Αν και είναι αγνές και ειλικρινείς οι προθέσεις του Μανδραβέλη, 
αυτός ο **διαδεδομένος* τρόπος σκέψης* παραβλέπει κάτι:

*Δεν μιλάμε για περιορισμό του internet αλλά για εκφοβισμό των χρηστών του!*

Τέτοιες οι απόπειρες, όντως πετυχαίνουν.
Για παράδειγμα, στην Κίνα, δεν είναι το μεγάλο firewall που κάνει τη ζημιά,
είναι *η απειλή της φυλάκισης αν επισκεφτείς απαγορευμένα site που ΦΙΜΩΝΕΙ!*

Για αυτό και λέω πως *ανάλογοι νόμοι αποσκοπούν στην αυτολογοκρισία!*

Και το ότι καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το αν το perss-gr έκανε copy-paste το bin, 
σημαίνει ότι τα "όργανα" ήδη άρχισαν!
Κάποιοι θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους...

(Σας δίνω ένα ακόμη λόγο γιατί θα πρέπει παρά τις προσωπικές εντάσεις, να μην συνεχίσετε το flame war)

----------


## traderman

Στοιχειωδεις αρχές φαιάς προπαγάνδας
1. Η επανάληψις (Συκοφαντείτε …συκοφαντειτε …κάτι θα μείνει… Γκαιμπελς )
2. 1Η παραποίηση : Να λες μισές αλήθειες ,ανακατεμένες με ψέματα(π.χ οι Ναζί στην μεσοπολεμική Γερμανία της οικονομικής κρίσης α) για την κρίση φταίνε οι πλούσιοι β) οι Εβραίοι είναι γ) άρα για την κρίση φταίνε οι Εβραίοι
3. Η γενίκευση( Κάποιοι Εβραίοι είναι πλούσιοι …άρα όλοι είναι πλούσιοι
4. Η προσωποποίηση ( ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπορει να καταλάβει πολύπλοκες και εν τέλει απρόσωπες αιτίες …Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις κρίσης , πρέπει να κατηγορηθούν συγκεκριμένα Πρόσωπα ή ομάδες ως αιτία
5. Η επιλογή του Αποδιοπομπαίου Τράγου …Το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο ή ομάδα που θα επιλεγεί ως Α. Τ πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν απομωνεμένο από κοινωνικούς συμμάχους (π.χ Εβραίοι, Αθίγγανοι κ.λ.π) Αν δε κάνει και καμιά μαλακια , ακόμα καλύτερα . Αν δε δεν κάνει τότε την κάνουν άλλοι και την φορτώνουν σ’ αυτόν (ους)
6. Το υπονοούμενο … Δεν γίνονται δηλώσει αλλά υπονοούνται , με φήμες …. Κλείσιμο του ματιού: ‘’καλά ,πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι όλα αυτά είναι Σύμπτωση ….έλα , με το χέρι στην καρδιά
7. ή ακόμα χειρότερα: Πολιτικός εκβιασμός : Γιατί τους Υποστηρίζετε(εδώ εκβιαστικό υπονοούμενο (πρόσεξε καλά γιατί θα κατηγορήσουμε και σένα )
8. Όλα τα παραπάνω ,πρέπει να γίνονται καταιγιστικά και αλλεπάλληλα σε καιρό κρίσεως όταν δεν λειτουργεί καλά η κοινή λογική ,αλλά κυρίως το Θυμικό και η συγκίνηση .

----------


## sperxios

> 5. Η επιλογή του Αποδιοπομπαίου Τράγου …Το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο ή ομάδα που θα επιλεγεί ως Α. Τ πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν απομωνεμένο από κοινωνικούς συμμάχους (π.χ Εβραίοι, Αθίγγανοι κ.λ.π) Αν δε κάνει και καμιά μαλακια , ακόμα καλύτερα . Αν δε δεν κάνει τότε την κάνουν άλλοι και την φορτώνουν σ’ αυτόν (ους).


Αυτό νομίζω είναι και το σημαντικότερο στην προκειμένη υπόθεση του press-gr.
Επιλέξανε το press-gr ως αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο.

Ακούω μερικούς να λένε (πχ στο nylon.gr), με αγνές προθέσεις, ότι:
_<<Το press-gr είναι "μεμονομένη περίπτωση" με bloggers δημοσιγράφους, και μην παίρνει η μπάλα όλα τα blog>>
_
Αυτά οκ, *πρέπει να τα λένε στην κυβέρνηση που ετοιμάζεται να νομοθετήσει!*

Μεταξύ μας *πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι το press-gr είναι η αρχή!*
Και αν το αφήσουμε θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες διώξεις γνωστών site.

Ταυτόγχρονα μπορούμε πάντα να υποδεικνύουμε ότι ενώ η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση του press-gr ξεκίνησε 
από _"εκβιαστικά mail"_ τώρα ψάχνουν για _"ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη συκοφαντικών σχολίων/απαντήσεων"._

* Το πρώτο είναι _κακούργημα, καταδικαστέο, μεμονωμένο_,
* το δεύτερο είναι _πλημμέλημα, έγκλημα λόγου και απειλεί εν δυνάμει όλους μας_!
(και αν δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει η άρση του απόρρητου από google μέσω του πρώτου, δεν θα προχώραγε!)

Η στάση που θα κρατήσουμε απαιτεί όντως λεπτούς χειρισμούς,
και _τα forum μπορούν να παίξουν το ρόλο των test-cases_ για τα ζητήματα που θα ανακύψουν στο επόμενο διάστημα, μέχρι τη κατάθεση του νομοσχεδίου 
(αν προχωρήσει).

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στοιχειωδεις αρχές φαιάς προπαγάνδας
> 1. Η επανάληψις (Συκοφαντείτε …συκοφαντειτε …κάτι θα μείνει… Γκαιμπελς )
> 2. 1Η παραποίηση : Να λες μισές αλήθειες ,ανακατεμένες με ψέματα(π.χ οι Ναζί στην μεσοπολεμική Γερμανία της οικονομικής κρίσης α) για την κρίση φταίνε οι πλούσιοι β) οι Εβραίοι είναι γ) άρα για την κρίση φταίνε οι Εβραίοι
> 3. Η γενίκευση( Κάποιοι Εβραίοι είναι πλούσιοι …άρα όλοι είναι πλούσιοι
> 4. Η προσωποποίηση ( ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπορει να καταλάβει πολύπλοκες και εν τέλει απρόσωπες αιτίες …Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις κρίσης , πρέπει να κατηγορηθούν συγκεκριμένα Πρόσωπα ή ομάδες ως αιτία
> 5. Η επιλογή του Αποδιοπομπαίου Τράγου …Το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο ή ομάδα που θα επιλεγεί ως Α. Τ πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν απομωνεμένο από κοινωνικούς συμμάχους (π.χ Εβραίοι, Αθίγγανοι κ.λ.π) Αν δε κάνει και καμιά μαλακια , ακόμα καλύτερα . Αν δε δεν κάνει τότε την κάνουν άλλοι και την φορτώνουν σ’ αυτόν (ους)
> 6. Το υπονοούμενο … Δεν γίνονται δηλώσει αλλά υπονοούνται , με φήμες …. Κλείσιμο του ματιού: ‘’καλά ,πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι όλα αυτά είναι Σύμπτωση ….έλα , με το χέρι στην καρδιά
> 7. ή ακόμα χειρότερα: Πολιτικός εκβιασμός : Γιατί τους Υποστηρίζετε(εδώ εκβιαστικό υπονοούμενο (πρόσεξε καλά γιατί θα κατηγορήσουμε και σένα )
> 8. Όλα τα παραπάνω ,πρέπει να γίνονται καταιγιστικά και αλλεπάλληλα σε καιρό κρίσεως όταν δεν λειτουργεί καλά η κοινή λογική ,αλλά κυρίως το Θυμικό και η συγκίνηση .


Και τα 8 τα συναντάμε πολύ συχνά σε αρκετά blogs.  :Whistle: 

my2c:  Είναι άλλο πράγμα να συζητάμε για την προσπάθεια φίμωσης, την προσπάθεια για λογοκρισία και τον εκφοβισμό των bloggers και τελείως διαφορετικό να κλείνουμε τα μάτια μας και να αναγάγουμε a priori  πχ. το press-gr σαν "εκπρόσωπο" της λειτουργίας των blogs.

----------


## dimig33

> * το δεύτερο είναι _πλημμέλημα, έγκλημα λόγου και απειλεί εν δυνάμει όλους μας_!


Ξέχασες το *έγκλημα σκέψης!* Γιατί τί αλλο από ποινικοποίση της σκέψης είναι η υποχρέωση της επωνυμίας και του κατα νομου υπεύθυνου για τις ιστοσελίδες που ακούγεται ότι θα έχει ο νόμος που προωθείται. Σου λέει η οικονομική και πολιτική εξουσία: τι την θέλετε την ανωνυμία, για να μπορείτε να με βρίζετε και να μην μπορώ να σας πιάσω εύκολα? Είσαστε τρομοκράτες εν δυνάμει!

----------


## rho

> Ενημέρωσε μας λοιπόν τι σημαίνει η φράση 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"αυτό που σας δείχνουν δεν είναι ψηφιακοί κάδοι διαχωρισμού απορριμάτων ".
> 			
> ...


Με όση υπομονή μου έχει απομείνει:

1. Το να παραδέχεται κάποιος (εκ των υστέρων) ότι έχει πλαστογραφήσει μια φωτο δεν μου λέει τίποτε. *Όταν την πλαστογραφούσε δεν είχε συνείδηση τι κάνει;*

2. Είναι κοινοί κάδοι απορριμάτων. Οι ψηφιακοί κάδοι είναι *διαφορετικές κατασκευές* και κάνουν μπαμ. Μπες στο site του Δήμου θεσσαλονίκης να ενημερωθείς για το *που* και *αν* υπάρχουν τέτοιοι "ψηφιακοί" κάδοι.



Off Topic






> ... Πάρε το χαμπάρι, με το ζόρι δεν θα μας περάσεις αυτό που μόνο εσύ (*όπως φαίνεται εδώ μέσα*) πιστεύεις. *Δικαίωμα σου* να το λες, αλλά μη μας βγάζεις τρελούς και ανόητους. Κάτι καταλαβαίνουμε και οι άλλοι, εκτός από εσένα τον πανέξυπνο...


Δεν περίμενα την άδειά σου για να εκφράσω την γνώμη μου έστω κι αν θεωρείς ότι είμαι ο μόνος που διαφωνεί με το πλήθος. 
	





> Και το ότι καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το αν το perss-gr έκανε copy-paste το bin, 
> σημαίνει ότι τα "όργανα" ήδη άρχισαν!
> Κάποιοι θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους...
> 
> (Σας δίνω ένα ακόμη λόγο γιατί θα πρέπει παρά τις προσωπικές εντάσεις, να μην συνεχίσετε το flame war)


- Κάποτε όταν βγήκαν τα πρώτα αυτοκίνητα, η οδήγηση δεν καλυπτόταν από νόμους και Κ.Ο.Κ. (άρα *κάτι έδωσε την αφορμή για την θέσπιση νόμων και κάνόνων*)

- Κάποτε το να φωνάζεις "Χάιλ Χίτλερ" στην Γερμανία ήταν το καλυτερότερο. Σήμερα διώκεται ποινικα (*κάτι και κάποιοι έδωσαν την αφορμή* για την θέσπιση ποινικών διώξεων)

Τι θέλω να πω; (*κι εύχομαι να μην παρεξηγηθώ*). Ότι *ορισμένες φορές* κάπιοιοι δίνουν αφορμή στις κυβερνήσεις και τους μηχανισμούς τους να σφίξουν τα λουριά των χρηστών. Οι κυβερνήσεις και οι μηχανισμοί τους έβλεπαν ένα νέο , ανεξάρτητο, *αρύθμιστο νομικά και ποινικά μεσο*, να αναπτύσσεται και *να γίνεται δημοφιλες*. Δεν τους άρεσε και 

1. ή *την είχαν στημένη στην γωνία* για να γίνει η πρωτη γκέλα και να βάλουν περιορισμούς, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι χρήστες ήταν πολύ άνετοι ότι μπορουν να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν χωρίς συνέπειες, 

2. ή έβαλαν εγκάθετους να στρώσουν το έδαφος με τις πράξεις τους. 





> Στοιχειωδεις αρχές φαιάς προπαγάνδας
> 1. Η επανάληψις (Συκοφαντείτε …συκοφαντειτε …κάτι θα μείνει… Γκαιμπελς )
> 2. 1Η παραποίηση : Να λες μισές αλήθειες ,ανακατεμένες με ψέματα(π.χ οι Ναζί στην μεσοπολεμική Γερμανία της οικονομικής κρίσης α) για την κρίση φταίνε οι πλούσιοι β) οι Εβραίοι είναι γ) άρα για την κρίση φταίνε οι Εβραίοι
> 3. Η γενίκευση( Κάποιοι Εβραίοι είναι πλούσιοι …άρα όλοι είναι πλούσιοι
> 4. Η προσωποποίηση ( ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπορει να καταλάβει πολύπλοκες και εν τέλει απρόσωπες αιτίες …Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις κρίσης , πρέπει να κατηγορηθούν συγκεκριμένα Πρόσωπα ή ομάδες ως αιτία
> 5. Η επιλογή του Αποδιοπομπαίου Τράγου …Το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο ή ομάδα που θα επιλεγεί ως Α. Τ πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν απομωνεμένο από κοινωνικούς συμμάχους (π.χ Εβραίοι, Αθίγγανοι κ.λ.π) Αν δε κάνει και καμιά μαλακια , ακόμα καλύτερα . Αν δε δεν κάνει τότε την κάνουν άλλοι και την φορτώνουν σʼ αυτόν (ους)
> 6. Το υπονοούμενο … Δεν γίνονται δηλώσει αλλά υπονοούνται , με φήμες …. Κλείσιμο του ματιού: ʽʼκαλά ,πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι όλα αυτά είναι Σύμπτωση ….έλα , με το χέρι στην καρδιά
> 7. ή ακόμα χειρότερα: Πολιτικός εκβιασμός : Γιατί τους Υποστηρίζετε(εδώ εκβιαστικό υπονοούμενο (πρόσεξε καλά γιατί θα κατηγορήσουμε και σένα )
> 8. Όλα τα παραπάνω ,πρέπει να γίνονται καταιγιστικά και αλλεπάλληλα σε καιρό κρίσεως όταν δεν λειτουργεί καλά η κοινή λογική ,αλλά κυρίως το Θυμικό και η συγκίνηση .


 :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  ... και να ισχύει για *όλους* ανεξαιρέτως!!!

----------


## shaq141a

> Με όση υπομονή μου έχει απομείνει:
> 
> 1. Το να παραδέχεται κάποιος (εκ των υστέρων) ότι έχει πλαστογραφήσει μια φωτο δεν μου λέει τίποτε. *Όταν την πλαστογραφούσε δεν είχε συνείδηση τι κάνει;*
> 
> 2. Είναι κοινοί κάδοι απορριμάτων. Οι ψηφιακοί κάδοι είναι *διαφορετικές κατασκευές* και κάνουν μπαμ. Μπες στο site του Δήμου θεσσαλονίκης να ενημερωθείς για το *που* και *αν* υπάρχουν τέτοιοι "ψηφιακοί" κάδοι.


Ότι να ναι. Η φωτογραφία έτσι ήταν από την αρχή και έγραφε ψηφιακοί κάδοι. Ψηφιακοί κάδοι δεν υπάρχουν. Είναι μία λεκτική εφεύρεση του ατόμου που έφτιαξε τη φωτογραφία. Όποιος άνθρωπος έχει ελάχιστο κοκούτσι μυαλό καταλαβαίνει ότι ψηφιακός κάδος= φώτοσοπ. 

Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι από που βρήκες αυτά τα σαθρά επιχειρήματα για να πολεμήσεις το site. Τόσα άθλια ρεπορτάζ έχει και πήγες και βρήκες ένα που δεν έχει τίποτα μεμπτο.


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:

----------


## traderman

Ενταξει το ξαναλεω.Βγαλτε την μαστιχα του perss-gr απο το στομα σας και προχωρηστε στην ουσια.
Αφηστε το δενδρο και κοιταξτε το δασος.
Προτεινω να γινει καποιο κειμενο και να σταλει οπου μπορουμε.

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτο το σοβαρο θεμα μου θυμισε
 (1) τη γνωστη Βολταιρικης ρηση περι υπερασπισης της ελευθεριας εκφρασης
(2) το Γκαιμπελικο περι κατα-συκοφαντησης "λεγε-λεγε κατι θα μεινει"
*αλλά πανω απ ολα (3) το Λυκουρεζικο* Δικτυο 21 με την βιομηχανια καταθεσης αγωγων
εναντια στον οποιοδηποτε ειχε μια διαφορετικη πολιτικη αποψη!!!

----------


## dimitris18

> Άντε μωρέ, όλο γκρινιάζουμε εμείς οι Έλληνες.
> Δείτε τι γίνεται και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο (Ιαπωνία).
> Japan seeking to govern top news Web sites
> 
> Για να το κάνουν εκεί κάτι ξέρουν.


Κάτι ξέρουν; Η Ιαπωνία είναι η χώρα των απαγορέυσεων! Εδώ απογορεύεται η (σκληρή) πορνογραφία. Τί λέμε τώρα; Ποιος κράτος π.χ. θα τολμούσε να το κάνει αυτό;

----------


## xolloth

ρε παιδια νομιζω οτι το παραβαρυναμε το θεμα και δεν βγαινει ακρη.
εγω παντωs αρχισα να γραφω στο blog μου για πιο ελαφρα θεματα μεχρι νεωτεραs.
φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου ναχειs τα μισα,λεει η σοφη παροιμια.

----------


## rho

> Ενταξει το ξαναλεω.Βγαλτε την μαστιχα του perss-gr απο το στομα σας και προχωρηστε στην ουσια.
> Αφηστε το δενδρο και κοιταξτε το δασος.
> Προτεινω να γινει καποιο κειμενο και να σταλει οπου μπορουμε.


Προφανώς εννοείς κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας, ε?

Όμως το δάσος είναι μια χαρά. Μεγάλο, διαρκώς αυξανόμενο και χωρίς προβλήματα δικαστικά, νομικά κλπ, έστω και προς το παρόν. 

Γιατί πρέπει οι πολίτες να διαμαρτυρηθούν *για φίμωση του συνόλου της blogόσφαιρας στην Ελλάδα ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ*, όταν την ίδια στιγμή κατηγορούμε τα κανάλια και τους πολιτικούς ότι βάζουν τους πάντες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι *λέγοντας γενικώς για "συκοφαντικά blogs"*?

Θέλω να πω, ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος * ίσως* να δωθεί το η αφορμή για μια κουβέντα που κάποιοι περιμένουν πως και πως για να ανοίξει. 

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η όλη κουβέντα περι νομοθετικής ρύθμισης άρχισε καπάκι μετά τα γραφόμενα στο συγκεκριμένο blog και τις μηνύσεις που ακολούθησαν. Πριν, κανείς δεν ασχολείτο ή δεν είχε βρει "πάτημα" για να ασχοληθεί. 

Δεν λέω ότι διαφωνώ. Αυτό που υποστηρίζω είναι ότι αν πρέπει να γίνει κάτι θέλει *εξαιρετικά μεγάλη προσοχή και σκέψη* για το ποιές αντιδράσεις μπορεί να προκαλέσει αυτό και κυρίως για το *πως μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτούν κάποιοι το οτιδήποτε*.

----------


## Lockean

> εγω παντωs αρχισα να γραφω στο blog μου για πιο ελαφρα θεματα μεχρι νεωτεραs. φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου ναχειs τα μισα


Όταν βλέπεις αυτά ξέρεις ότι οι λογοκριτές της σκέψης έχουν κερδίσει...

Για όσους δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την αξία της ανωνυμίας για την ελευθερία της έκφρασης, ας αναρωτηθούν αν θα γραφόταν άραγε ποτέ η "Ελληνική Νομαρχία" αν δεν μπορούσε να προστατευτεί η ανωνυμία του συγγραφέα της.

----------


## traderman

Απο τα blogs μεχρι τα forum ο δρομος ειναι πιο μικρος απο οσο νομιζουν οι περισοτεροι.
Καλιο γαιδουροδενε παρα γαιδουρογυρευε.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Για όσους δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την αξία της ανωνυμίας για την ελευθερία της έκφρασης, ας αναρωτηθούν αν θα γραφόταν άραγε ποτέ η "Ελληνική Νομαρχία" *αν δεν μπορούσε να προστατευτεί η ανωνυμία του συγγραφέα της*.


Εγώ αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι αυτό ήταν το κριτήριο που γράφτηκε η "Ελληνική Νομαρχία" απλά δεν αντιλαμβάνονται το νόημα της, τραγικά άστοχος συλλογισμός ...  :Whistle:

----------


## sperxios

http://www.reality-tape.com/neu/?p=732: :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :Clap: 

_<<Παρακολουθώ την μπλογκοϋστερία που εχει καταλάβει τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ, διαβάζω τα περί μπλογκονόμου (του οποίου την ανοησία εξηγεί θαυμάσια ο Δημήτρης εδώ), κι αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι ο μόνος που βλέπει τη μεγάλη δημοφιλία του ανώνυμου διαδικτυακού νεοαυριανισμού τύπου press-gr σαν σύμπτωμα όχι πλεονάσματος, αλλά ελλείμματος ελευθερίας έκφρασης.
{...}
Αναρωτιέμαι αν η επιμονή των Ελλήνων στην ανώνυμη χρήση του Ίντερνετ είναι θέμα DNA, κι όχι, ας πούμε, προϊόν των ίδιων ασφυκτικών πλαισίων που έσερναν για χρόνια στα δικαστήρια τον Νικήτα Λιοναράκη και τον Μανώλη Βασιλάκη κι έχουν τον Αντώνη Τσιπρόπουλο να κρέμεται μέχρι το 2009.
{...}>>_

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Εγώ αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι αυτό ήταν το κριτήριο που γράφτηκε η "Ελληνική Νομαρχία" απλά δεν αντιλαμβάνονται το νόημα της, τραγικά άστοχος συλλογισμός ...


κρουαζιέρες Μύκονο-Σαντορίνη διακρίνω εγώ και κόντρα μερικά ποστάκια στα φορα

εχει πράγματι διαφορά η ιδέα από ... όλα τα άλλα

----------


## rho

*Η δαιμονοποίηση των bloggers* (Γιάννης Παντελάκης -Ελευθεροτυπία)

Ενδέχεται -μέχρι τη δικαστική κατάληξη της υπόθεσης μάλλον πρέπει να είμαστε συγκρατημένοι- κάποιος ή κάποιοι να χρησιμοποίησαν κάποια blogs για να εκβιάσουν. Από το σημείο αυτό όμως μέχρι τη δαιμονοποίηση του πλέον σύγχρονου μέσου έκφρασης και επικοινωνίας η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη. Ισως όχι τόσο μεγάλη για κάποιους παντογνώστες σχολιαστές των τηλεοπτικών καναλιών, αλλά σίγουρα για τους χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που καθημερινά χρησιμοποιούν τα blogs για να εκφραστούν, να πληροφορήσουν, να καταγγείλουν, να επικοινωνήσουν, ακόμα και να ενώσουν τις φωνές τους και να κινητοποιήσουν χιλιάδες ανθρώπους. 

Τους είδαμε το καλοκαίρι να οργανώνουν μια μοναδική εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας στο Σύνταγμα, το μέγεθος και την ποιότητα διεκδίκησης της οποίας θα ζήλευαν πολλά κόμματα. Τους είδαμε στη συνέχεια ν' αντιδρούν με τη συγκλονιστική υπόθεση της Αμαλίας, μια κραυγή για το ανάλγητο κράτος και κάποιους γιατρούς.
Τους συναντήσαμε να αντιδρούν για την τηλεόραση, τους βλέπουμε καθημερινά να εκφράζουν απόψεις και σχόλια που θα ζήλευαν πολλοί επαγγελματίες γραφιάδες. Οι bloggers δεν είναι κάτι ενιαίο, δεν είναι κόμμα με συμφέροντα και εξουσιαστικές αναζητήσεις. Είναι οι άνθρωποι της καθημερινότητας που βρήκαν ένα μέσο έκφρασης και αναζήτησης, αλλά και πληροφόρησης συνάμα, όσο και αν αυτό ενοχλεί καθεστωτικά μέσα ενημέρωσης.
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν υπερβολές, πάντα ενέχει ο κίνδυνος η ανωνυμία κάποιων bloggers να χρησιμοποιείται με εκβιαστικό ή συκοφαντικό τρόπο. Η ελευθερία, ωστόσο, έχει πάντα ένα κόστος αν και αυτό ακόμα είναι εφικτό να ελαχιστοποιηθεί…

===========

Το μανιφέστο των blogs (*από τους πρωτεργάτες!!! και όχι από σκιτζίδες και σφετεριστές της ιδέας του blogging*) 

===========

Το press-gr, η νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα και η "δημοσιογραφία των πολιτών"

----------


## anon

Φαντάζομαι, για τους θιασώτες του ελέγχου στα blogs, ότι περιπτώσεις σαν της Αμαλίας, δεν θα έβγαιναν στο προσκήνιο. Γιατί ποιά θα ήταν αυτή η τυχάρπαστη (θεός συχωρέστη), που βγήκε και κατηγόρησε γιατρούς, υπαλλήλους και το σύστημα; Στοιχεία είχε; Τι; Η προσωπική της ζωή; Οχι αυτή δεν μετράει, πρέπει να έχει βίντεο, κρυφές κάμερες, νομικούς Κούγια και Λυκουρέζο μαζί.... 

Ενα άλλο σημείο που μου κάνει εντύπωση. Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο υποτιθέμενος εκβιασμός συνέβει το 2006, σωστα; Μα το press-gr τότε το ξέραν μερικοί κολλητοί, ακόμα και τα στατιστικά το λένε ότι γνώρισε άνοδο το 2007, και ειδικά απο το καλοκαίρι και μετά.... Αρα εαν κάποιος ήθελε να εκβιάσει κάποιον άλλο, με το σκεπτικό της δημοσιοποίησης στοιχείων, θα χρησιμοποιούσε ένα μεγάλο μέσο, όχι το press-gr που τότε το βλέπανε μερικές εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι! Εαν απλά ήθελε να συκοφαντήσει, τότε στο press-gr, σιγά τα ωά. Είπε κάποιος μερικές ψευτιές σε 100 -200 ανθρώπους. Στα καφενεία λέγονται περισσότερα σε δεκάδες χιλιάδες κόσμο... Το όλο πράγμα χωλαίνει...

Πάμε σε κάτι άλλο. Στα περι συκοφαντιών κλπ, κλπ. Εαν το site λέει μπούρδες, και φαίνεται αρκετά αυτό, τότε ανάλογα "βαφτίζεται" και απο το κόσμο. Οσο έχει μικρή αναγνωσιμότητα, ουδείς ενδιαφέρεται. Μήπως είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι απέκτησε ξαφνικά το ενδιαφέρον των "μεγάλων" όταν έπιασε αναγνωσιμότητες ανάλογες μιας κανονικής εφημερίδας; Επειτα και στην τηλεόραση δεν έχουμε συκοφαντίες, ακόμη και εδώ έγιναν πολλές συζητήσεις πχ για τον Μάκη μέγα συκοφάντη πχ του Κορκολή και άλλων, αλλά κανείς δεν έκανε έρευνα στο σπίτι του Μάκη, και μυνήσεις έγιναν αλλά περάσαν ξώφαλτσα. Να μιλήσουμε για κίτρινες κοτσουμπολίστικες εκπομπές στην τηλεόραση (πρωινάδικα, μεσημεριανά και άλλα; )... 

Εγω ξέρω, ότι με τον μανδύα της νομιμότητας, και την κατάρακωση της ανωνυμίας, του τελευταία βάθρου που πραγματικά φερνει τον απλό άνθρωπο επι ίσοις όροις με τους ισχυρούς αυτού του κόσμου, γινεται προσπάθεια, ώστε η κυριαρχία του φόβου να υπάρχει και στο διαδίκτυο, και για όσους δεν αυτολογοκρίνονται, να δίδεται η ευχέρεια του νόμου στους ισχυρούς να επιβάλουν την λογοκρισία. Το εαν κάποιος συκοφαντήσει κάποιον άλλο, δεν είναι λόγος για να γίνει νομιμοποίηση του ελέγχου. Ηδη για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, οι πάροχοι ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να διατηρούν επι τριετία τα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη απο τις δραστηριότητες των συνδρομητών τους. Δηλαδή τεχνικά ανωνυμία δεν υπάρχει. Απλά θεσμικά πρέπει να υπάρξει και το νομικό πλαίσιο, που τώρα δεν υπάρχει, για να σε διπλώσουν σε μια κόλλα χαρτί εαν δεν παίζεις με τους δικούς τους κανόνες και να σε χώνουν μέσα.

----------


## greece_gus

Υπάρχει όμως μία απορία...δεδομένου ότι οι πάροχοι των blogs, έχουν την έδρα τους στην Αμερική, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς θα επιβάλλουν την άρση του απορρήτου για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, από την στιγμή που η Αμερικάνικη νομοθεσία δεν το επιτρέπει....το αυτό ισχύει και για τις φημολογούμενες διατάξεις περί επώνυμης αναγραφής του διαχειριστού του blog...

----------


## sperxios

http://www.kmitsotakis.gr/medium.cfm?id=270 
!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## pelopas1

μπραβο στον κυριακο :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

ελπιζω να μην  μιασει  ουτε στην αδελφη του, αλλα ουτε και στον πατερα του...με τις αποψεις τους

----------


## fantomas

> Φαντάζομαι, για τους θιασώτες του ελέγχου στα blogs, ότι περιπτώσεις σαν της Αμαλίας, δεν θα έβγαιναν στο προσκήνιο. Γιατί ποιά θα ήταν αυτή η τυχάρπαστη (θεός συχωρέστη), που βγήκε και κατηγόρησε γιατρούς, υπαλλήλους και το σύστημα; Στοιχεία είχε; Τι; Η προσωπική της ζωή; Οχι αυτή δεν μετράει, πρέπει να έχει βίντεο, κρυφές κάμερες, νομικούς Κούγια και Λυκουρέζο μαζί.... 
> 
> Ενα άλλο σημείο που μου κάνει εντύπωση. Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο υποτιθέμενος εκβιασμός συνέβει το 2006, σωστα; Μα το press-gr τότε το ξέραν μερικοί κολλητοί, ακόμα και τα στατιστικά το λένε ότι γνώρισε άνοδο το 2007, και ειδικά απο το καλοκαίρι και μετά.... Αρα εαν κάποιος ήθελε να εκβιάσει κάποιον άλλο, με το σκεπτικό της δημοσιοποίησης στοιχείων, θα χρησιμοποιούσε ένα μεγάλο μέσο, όχι το press-gr που τότε το βλέπανε μερικές εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι! Εαν απλά ήθελε να συκοφαντήσει, τότε στο press-gr, σιγά τα ωά. Είπε κάποιος μερικές ψευτιές σε 100 -200 ανθρώπους. Στα καφενεία λέγονται περισσότερα σε δεκάδες χιλιάδες κόσμο... Το όλο πράγμα χωλαίνει...
> 
> Πάμε σε κάτι άλλο. Στα περι συκοφαντιών κλπ, κλπ. Εαν το site λέει μπούρδες, και φαίνεται αρκετά αυτό, τότε ανάλογα "βαφτίζεται" και απο το κόσμο. Οσο έχει μικρή αναγνωσιμότητα, ουδείς ενδιαφέρεται. Μήπως είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι απέκτησε ξαφνικά το ενδιαφέρον των "μεγάλων" όταν έπιασε αναγνωσιμότητες ανάλογες μιας κανονικής εφημερίδας; Επειτα και στην τηλεόραση δεν έχουμε συκοφαντίες, ακόμη και εδώ έγιναν πολλές συζητήσεις πχ για τον Μάκη μέγα συκοφάντη πχ του Κορκολή και άλλων, αλλά κανείς δεν έκανε νυμίας, του τελευταία βάθρου που πραγματικά φερνει τον απλό άνθρωπο επι ίσοις όροις με τους ισχυρούς αυτού του κόσμου, γινεται προσπάθεια, ώστε η κυριαρχία του φόβου να υπάρχει και στο διαδίκτυο, και για όσους δεν αυτολογοκρίνονται, να δίδεται η ευχέρεια του νόμου στους ισχυρούς να επιβάλουν την λογοκρισία. Το εαν κάποιος συκοφαντήσει κάποιον άλλο, δεν είναι λόγος για να γίνει νομιμοποίηση του ελέγχου. Ηδη για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, οι πάροχοι ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να διατηρούν επι τριετία τα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη απο τις δραστηριότητες των συνδρομητών τους. Δηλαδή τεχνικά ανωνυμία δεν υπάρχει. Απλά θεσμικά πρέπει να υπάρξει και το νομικό πλαίσιο, που τώρα δεν υπάρχει, για να σε διπλώσουν σε μια κόλλα χαρτί εαν δεν παίζεις με τους δικούς τους κανόνες και να σε χώνουν μέσα.


+1000000  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## shaq141a

http://ekbiasmos.blogspot.com/

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

> http://ekbiasmos.blogspot.com/


 :Worthy: ΒΡΕ σα δεν ντρεπεστε να συμφωνειτε με τους εκβιαστες
πολιτικων και μικρο-δημοσιογραφων :ROFL: 
ριξτε τους μια αγωγη πονηρε πολιτευτη να ερθουν στα ισα τους
καθοτι εσας δεν σας πιανει ο νομος....

----------


## mpardsu

> Κάτι ξέρουν; Η Ιαπωνία είναι η χώρα των απαγορέυσεων! Εδώ απογορεύεται η (σκληρή) πορνογραφία. Τί λέμε τώρα; Ποιος κράτος π.χ. θα τολμούσε να το κάνει αυτό;


Ειρωνικά το έλεγα. Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να βάζει η κυβέρνηση χέρι σε μεγάλα ειδησεογραφικά sites/blogs. Αν αυτό δεν είναι ο ορισμος της χειραγώγησης της κοινής γνώμης τότε τι είναι?

----------


## fantomas

> ....
> νομίζω πως θα συμφωνήσω εδώ με τον οβελους (ακόμη και αν χρησιμοποιεί τεχνικές χειραγώγησης όπως λες). Θεωρώ όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μεσά ότι τα κανάλια είναι σαβουροκάναλα και η μόνη διέξοδος για ενημέρωση (για κάποια θέματα) είναι το internet και κάποιες *εφημερίδες* όπως η καθημερινή.


Mα κι εγω θεωρω τα καναλια σαβουροκαναλα. Διαπλοκη και σκουπιδια είναι. Προσεξε τι γινεται όμως, οι ιδιοι ανθρωποι που εχουν τον Τυπο εχουν και τα καναλια. Αρα?…
Τη διαφορά τη κανουν καποιες μεμονωμενες δημοσιογραφικες εκπομπες που προσφερουν στην ενημερωση και λενε πραγματα που δεν θα τα ακουγες: ενας 30φυλλοπουλος, ενας Σπ.Καρατζαφερης., ενας Χαρδαβελλας, ενας Παπαγιαννης κ.α. Οι υπολοποι είναι προσκυνημενοι  γλυφτες, μεσα στη διαπλοκη και τα κομματικα συμφεροντα.
Η… Καθημερινη ειπες?! Του αλαφουζου? Μα κι αυτος ανηκει στη γνωστη τροϊκα( συμπεριλαμβανονται μπομπολας,λαμπρακης,τεγοπουλος,βαρδινογιανης)που ελεγχει τυπο+tv και ταυτοχρονα αναλαμβανει και όλα τα δημοσια εργα… η συγχρονη μαστιγα της χωρας.
Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι πως αφου διαβαζεις Καθημερινη θα εισαι και νδ. Παντως εγω δεν τη θεωρω αξιοπιστη(όχι γιατι ειμαι πασοκ, με κανενα απ τα κομματα του κατεστημενου δεν ειμαι) και θα προτιμουσα πχ. την Αυριανη. Τουλαχιστον ο Κουρης δεν είναι διαπλεκομενος.



> Κάτι ξέρουν; Η Ιαπωνία είναι η χώρα των απαγορέυσεων! Εδώ απογορεύεται η (σκληρή) πορνογραφία. Τί λέμε τώρα; Ποιος κράτος π.χ. θα τολμούσε να το κάνει αυτό;


Σιγα τις απαγορευσεις, επειδη βαζουν μωσαϊκο στις τσοντες τους? Aλλες χωρες τιμωρουν τη πορνογραφια με θανατο.
Χωρα απαγορευσεων ειναι η τριτοκοσμικη Ελλας: Απαγορευση στα βιντεοπαιχνιδια, απαγορευση τωρα και στο ιντερνετ...

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Τη διαφορά τη κανουν καποιες μεμονωμενες δημοσιογραφικες εκπομπες που προσφερουν στην ενημερωση και λενε πραγματα που δεν θα τα ακουγες: ενας 30φυλλοπουλος, ενας Σπ.Καρατζαφερης., ενας Χαρδαβελλας, ενας Παπαγιαννης κ.α. Οι υπολοποι είναι προσκυνημενοι  γλυφτες,


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  Πέστα χρυσόστομε! Επιτέλους, κάποιος να αναδείξει τους πραγματικούς δημοσιογράφους.



> Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι πως αφου διαβαζεις Καθημερινη θα εισαι και νδ.


Το σίγουρο είναι πως αφού βλέπεις 30φυλλόπουλο και Παπαγιάννη θα είσαι [censored].



> Παντως εγω δεν τη θεωρω αξιοπιστη και θα προτιμουσα πχ. την Αυριανη.


Εμ πες το μας επιτέλους ότι είσαι οπαδός της αξιόπιστης Αυριανής. Να ξέρουμε με τι τραμπ...εμμμ... με τι καλλιεργημένο άνθρωπο έχουμε να κάνουμε. 

Να, για κάτι τέτοια ποστς αξίζει να παρακολουθεί κανείς το φόρουμ. Φτιάχνεις στομάχι μεσημεριάτικα.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dimitris18

Υπόψιν πάντως ότι η καθημερινή ήταν η μόνη μεγάλη εφημερίδα που τάχτηκε υπερ των bloggers. Μπορείτε να δείτε και σχετικό θέμα στον πιτσιρικο  (pitsirikos.blogspot.com).

----------


## sperxios

> *Η δαιμονοποίηση των bloggers* (Γιάννης Παντελάκης -Ελευθεροτυπία)
> {...}
> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν υπερβολές, πάντα ενέχει ο κίνδυνος η ανωνυμία κάποιων bloggers να χρησιμοποιείται με εκβιαστικό ή συκοφαντικό τρόπο. Η ελευθερία, ωστόσο, έχει πάντα ένα κόστος αν και αυτό ακόμα είναι εφικτό να ελαχιστοποιηθεί…


Αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι ο μόνος που πρόσεξε ότι ο "blogόφιλος" Παντελάκης *εξισώνει την συκοφαντία με τον εκβιασμό?*
(και έτσι στρώνει το δρόμο για να δεχτούμε αδιαμαρτύρητα την όποια λογοκριτική τιμωρία)

Μα παραπάνω προτεινα, και δεν διάβασα αντιρρήσεις:



> Ταυτόγχρονα μπορούμε πάντα να υποδεικνύουμε ότι ενώ η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση του press-gr ξεκίνησε 
> από _"εκβιαστικά mail"_ τώρα ψάχνουν για _"ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη συκοφαντικών σχολίων/απαντήσεων"._
> 
> * Το πρώτο είναι _κακούργημα, καταδικαστέο, μεμονωμένο_,
> * το δεύτερο είναι _πλημμέλημα, έγκλημα λόγου και απειλεί εν δυνάμει όλους μας_!
> (και αν δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει η άρση του απόρρητου από google μέσω του πρώτου, δεν θα προχώραγε!)


Γα να το πω χοντρα, δεν συμφωνείτε ότι κάτι τέτοιες απόψεις, οι οποίες  βάζουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι τους *εκβιαστές* με τους , τους σάτυρικούς σχολιαστές, τους άσεμνους, τους προσβλητικούς ή ακόμα και τους συκοφάντες, 
ποινικοποιούν τη σκέψη?

----------


## manoulamou

> Υπόψιν πάντως ότι η καθημερινή ήταν η μόνη μεγάλη εφημερίδα που τάχτηκε υπερ των bloggers. Μπορείτε να δείτε και σχετικό θέμα στον πιτσιρικο  (pitsirikos.blogspot.com).


http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_...02/2008_223453
 :Thinking:

----------


## melabus

Δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκομαι στην σωστή θέση αλλά θα ήθελα να πω μια γνώμη χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει όλα τα posts.

Η τελευταία συμφωνία με την Μicrosoft του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, η πρόταση και η απόρριψη απ' την Google της εξαγοράς της απ' την Microsoft σημαίνει την έναρξη ενός πολέμου 
που τα πρώτα πυρά της Microsoft σε συνεργασία με την ελληνική Κυβέρνηση εναντίον της Google και του δημοφιλέστατου προϊόντος του blogger δέχονται την πρώτη βολή. Δαιμονοποιείται ο blogger σαν προϊόν, για να εξαναγκάσει την Google σε συνθηκολόγηση και ίσως και σε έκπτωση και επανεξέταση της πρότασης εξαγοράς.
Η αδυναμία να βρούμε ποιός το έκανε (είμαι εγώ ο Τουρσουνίδης :Wink:  είναι αστεία. Φαντάζομαι πως δεν υπάρχει συνενοχή σ' αυτή την ιστορία γιατί αλλιώς είμαστε κακοί bussinessmen.

"Eίπαμε να αγοράσουμε την Microsoft κι όχι η Microsoft την Google".


Το blog δεν το ξέρω αλλά παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας γενικότερα εκτός απ' το όνομα του blog
για όλα τα εγκλήματα που έχει διαπράξει, ποιούς αφορούν αυτά τα εγκλήματα και ποιοί έχουν πάρει τα λεφτά των εκβιασμών. Το πράγμα μου φαίνεται "οικογενειακή υπόθεση". Αν είναι έτσι ας ληθεί έτσι κι ας αφήσει ήσυχο τον blogger. :Thinking: :

----------


## kennyyy

> Δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκομαι στην σωστή θέση αλλά θα ήθελα να πω μια γνώμη χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει όλα τα posts.
> 
> Η τελευταία συμφωνία με την Μicrosoft του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, η πρόταση και η απόρριψη απ' την Google της εξαγοράς της απ' την Microsoft σημαίνει την έναρξη ενός πολέμου 
> που τα πρώτα πυρά της Microsoft σε συνεργασία με την ελληνική Κυβέρνηση εναντίον της Google και του δημοφιλέστατου προϊόντος του blogger δέχονται την πρώτη βολή. Δαιμονοποιείται ο blogger σαν προϊόν, για να εξαναγκάσει την Google σε συνθηκολόγηση και ίσως και σε έκπτωση και επανεξέταση της πρότασης εξαγοράς.
> Η αδυναμία να βρούμε ποιός το έκανε (είμαι εγώ ο Τουρσουνίδης είναι αστεία. Φαντάζομαι πως δεν υπάρχει συνενοχή σ' αυτή την ιστορία γιατί αλλιώς είμαστε κακοί bussinessmen.
> 
> "Eίπαμε να αγοράσουμε την Microsoft κι όχι η Microsoft την Google".
> 
> 
> ...


Καλή η θεωρία συνομωσίας αλλά υπάρχει ένα βασικό λάθος...
Η Microsoft δεν πήγε να εξαγοράσει τη Google αλλά τη Yahoo και όπως σωστά λες αυτή (η Υ!) αρνήθηκε...
Φυσικά μπάζει και αλλού, όπως στο "δημοφιλέστατο μπλόγκερ" αλλά αφού είναι λάθος η πρώτη παραδοχή δεν υπάρχει θεωρία συνομωσίας ούτως ή άλλως :Smile:  :Whistle:

----------


## fantomas

> 1. Η τελευταία συμφωνία με την Μicrosoft του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, η πρόταση και η απόρριψη απ' την Google της εξαγοράς της απ' την Microsoft σημαίνει την έναρξη ενός πολέμου που τα πρώτα πυρά της Microsoft σε συνεργασία με την ελληνική Κυβέρνηση εναντίον της Google και του δημοφιλέστατου προϊόντος του blogger δέχονται την πρώτη βολή. Δαιμονοποιείται ο blogger σαν προϊόν, για να εξαναγκάσει την Google σε συνθηκολόγηση και ίσως και σε έκπτωση και επανεξέταση της πρότασης εξαγοράς.
> 
> 2. Το blog δεν το ξέρω αλλά παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας γενικότερα εκτός απ' το όνομα του blog για όλα τα εγκλήματα που έχει διαπράξει, ποιούς αφορούν αυτά τα εγκλήματα και ποιοί έχουν πάρει τα λεφτά των εκβιασμών.


1. Δηλαδη δαιμονοποιειται ο ελληνας μπλογκερ για να επιτευχθει η εμπορικη συμνφωνια των κολοσσων?! δε σου ακουγεται λιγο κουφο? απο μας τους φτωχο-ελληνες μπλογκερς παιζεται η τυχη δισεκατομμυριων δολλαριων στο παγκοσμιο εμπορικο στερεωμα? 

2. Ειναι το http://press-gr.blogspot.com/. Δεν εχει αποδειχτει κανενας εκβιασμος και φυσικα κανενα εγκλημα.
Απλως δημιουργηθηκε ξαφνικα μια βιομηχανια αγωγων απο ατομα που δεν εχουν ιδεα απο ιντερνετ και μεχρι χτες αν τους ελεγες "μπλογκ" θα νομιζαν οτι ισως ειναι ειδος εξωτικου πτηνου... Ως τωρα λεει, 150 ατομα εχουν μυνησει το εν λογω μπλογκ για συκοφαντικη δυσφημιση, μεταξυ των οποιων πολλοι πατερες του εθνους.
Προχτες τεθηκε θεμα να ελεγξουν ολους τους υπολογιστες της Βουλης(των βουλευτων δηλαδη) για να δουν πως εφυγε απο κει καποιο επιμαχο post αλλα τελικα ο προεδρος Σιουφας το απετρεψε για να αποφευχθει η πληρης γελοιοποιηση.

----------


## traderman

Tα 150 ατομα ειναι προς επαληθευση.Κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι αλλο ενα μεγαλο ψεμα.Εχθες ακομα ο εισαγγελεας ζητησε να μαζεψουν ολες τις μυνησεις-αγωγες κτλ.

----------


## fantomas

> Το σίγουρο είναι πως αφού βλέπεις 30φυλλόπουλο και Παπαγιάννη θα είσαι [censored].
> 
> Εμ πες το μας επιτέλους ότι είσαι οπαδός της αξιόπιστης Αυριανής. Να ξέρουμε με τι τραμπ...εμμμ... με τι καλλιεργημένο άνθρωπο έχουμε να κάνουμε. 
> 
> Να, για κάτι τέτοια ποστς αξίζει να παρακολουθεί κανείς το φόρουμ. Φτιάχνεις στομάχι μεσημεριάτικα.


Δεν με καταλαβες, δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι οπαδος της Αυριανης, ειπα οτι μεταξυ Καθημερινης και Αυριανης προτιμω την Αυριανη.

Οκ, αν βλεπω 30φυλλοπουλο και Π'γιαννη θα ειμαι [censored]...
Δηλαδη ποιο παπαγαλακι της εξουσιας μου προτεινεις εσυ να βλεπω? τον κακαουνακη, τον πρετεντερη ή μηπως τον τραγκα?  :Thinking:

----------


## 21century

Υπάρχουν όπως θα διαβάσατε και σε άλλα νήματα αρκετές πρωτοβουλίες μπλόγκερ που τοποθετούνται στο θέμα και εκδηλώνουν την ανησυχία τους αλλά και τις προτάσεις αυτορρύθμισης, για μένα το Παν μετρον Άριστον ταιριάζει σε καθε περίπτωση και επειδή ο γραπτός λόγος μενει γιατί να μην έχουν το δικαίωμα να τα λενε ωμά όπως τα αισθάνονται?

----------


## manoulamou

> Υπάρχουν όπως θα διαβάσατε και σε άλλα νήματα αρκετές πρωτοβουλίες μπλόγκερ
>  που τοποθετούνται στο θέμα και εκδηλώνουν την ανησυχία τους αλλά και τις προτάσεις αυτορρύθμισης,
>  για μένα το Παν μετρον Άριστον ταιριάζει σε καθε περίπτωση και επειδή ο γραπτός λόγος μενει 
> γιατί να μην έχουν το δικαίωμα να τα λενε ωμά όπως τα αισθάνονται?


Το γελοιοδεστερο ολων ηταν στο πρωϊναδικο χτες (χασαποπουλος/αναγνωστακης)  στο MEGA
όπου εβγαλαν τον Καψαμπελη μαζι με τον Εθνικο μας Εκδοτη
και ειχαν στο τηλεφωνο τον φουκαρα τον Τσιπροπουλο του blogme.gr...
Επρεπε να γινει αντικειμενο σεμιναριου για τους επιδοξους bloggers madeingreece :Viking: ...

----------


## maxcp

oλοι αυτοι οι δημοσιογραφοι που κοπτονται για τον Καψαμπελη ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ στην υπόθεση του Τσιπροπουλου???
γιαυτο τους βριζουν ολοι τους δημοσιογραφους..

----------


## manoulamou

> oλοι αυτοι οι δημοσιογραφοι που κοπτονται για τον Καψαμπελη ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ στην υπόθεση του Τσιπροπουλου???
> γιαυτο τους βριζουν ολοι τους δημοσιογραφους..


ΕΕΕχμμμ δεν ξερετε πως οι ... Χιωτες πανε δυο-δυο
παρατηρειστε ποτε σηκωθηκαν το *ΘΕΜΑ* 
(η 35χρονη, ο χοντρος, ο εργατολογος και ο μοντερ :Razz: )
και το *Ασφαλιστικο* στα υψη και 
μετα θα αναρωτηθειτε:  μεγαλο -
 Δημοσιογράφοι : Λειτουργοί ή μια νέα ΛΑΙΛΑΠΑ?

----------


## maxcp

ετσι ειναι manoulamou ,ταχουμε πει κ στο αναλογο θρεντ των δημοσιογράφων(λαίλαπα)

----------


## fantomas

> oλοι αυτοι οι δημοσιογραφοι που κοπτονται για τον Καψαμπελη ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ στην υπόθεση του Τσιπροπουλου???
> γιαυτο τους βριζουν ολοι τους δημοσιογραφους..


Kαι γιατι θα επρεπε να Καψ/λης να ειναι καπου στην υποθεση Τσιπροπουλου? τι ειναι ο ανθρωπος, γενικος εισαγγελεας για να ασχολειται με ολα τα στραβα αυτου του τοπου? Ουτως ή αλλως οσοι ειναι να τον βριζουν θα τον βριζουν σε οποια υποθεση κι αν ειναι...                                                                                                                         (τι ακριβως ηταν αυτη η υποθεση Τσιπροπουλου?)

----------


## wireless_surfer

> ΕΕΕχμμμ δεν ξερετε πως οι ... Χιωτες πανε δυο-δυο
> παρατηρειστε ποτε σηκωθηκαν το *ΘΕΜΑ* 
> (η 35χρονη, ο χοντρος, ο εργατολογος και ο μοντερ)
> και το *Ασφαλιστικο* στα υψη και 
> μετα θα αναρωτηθειτε:  μεγαλο -
>  Δημοσιογράφοι : Λειτουργοί ή μια νέα ΛΑΙΛΑΠΑ?


 :One thumb up: 
συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε αυτά τα "δυο λογάκια"
πάντα απορία μου ήταν αν η πληροφορία είναι αντικειμενική ή το αντίθετο, μια υποκειμενική δίοδος με συγκεκρημένη φορά δηλαδή. Ανησυχούν οι "αφετηρίες" οι "αποστολές" και οι "προορισμόί", αλλά το αποτέλεσμα εξυπηρετεί συνήθως κάθε πελυρά και κάπου εκεί βρίσκεται το ακαταλόγιστο.

Υπάρχουν βαθμοί επικινδυνότητας για όλες τις πλευρές πιστεύω. Για την "γλώσσα" ή το "ύφος" ανησυχώ, γιατί το "βάψιμο" εκτοπίζει και τις πιο πολιτισμένες αξίες και διαδρομές ακόμα. Πολιτισμός, που όμως κι αυτός χρειάζεται χειραφέτηση και ίδιες άμυνες.

Μέχρι να μάθει ο κόσμος (που "θεωρώ" μεγάλο σύνολο και που πράγματι, μεγαλώνει συνέχεια) να κοιτάει πιο αναλυτικά και να φιλτράρει ανάλογα την αμεσότητα της θέσης του, πσιτεύω πως θα πέσουν πολλά χέρια "βάψιμο". 

Ανησυχώ κι εγώ για την χειραγώγηση της πληροφορίας, πάραυτα. Αν χρειάζονται "κριτές", τους θέλω πολύ δυνατούς και ναι πιστεύω πως χραιάζεται κάποια "υπευθυνότητα".

Γράφω επίσης στο θέμα του press-gr για λόγους ευκολίας και μόνο. Το θέμα του blogme δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι καν, αν και το νομίζω επαλαμβανόμενη πατάτα της e-χειραγώγησης. Τα προβλήματα βέβαια εκεί είναι πιο σύνθετα.

----------


## Πύρρος

> oλοι αυτοι οι δημοσιογραφοι που κοπτονται για τον Καψαμπελη ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ στην υπόθεση του Τσιπροπουλου???


Ε, μερικοί ήτανε απασχολημένοι να στέλνουν "κίτρινες" ιστορίες (ως προτάσεις για άρθρα ή απλά ποστάροντας comments) στο press-gr από το (πιο ίσο από τα υπόλοιπα) δίκτυο της βουλής, έτσι ώστε 2 μέρες μετά να μπορούν να τις κυκλοφορούν ως αναδημοσίευση (ώστε να μπορούν να πετάξουν το μπαλάκι περί ανακρίβειας και λάσπης πίσω στο press-gr).

Το press-gr βέβαια καταχάρηκε με αυτό, αφού και υλικό είχε άκοπα, και κέρδιζε αναγνώστες όποτε το αναφέρανε ως "πηγή".

Καταχάρηκε και η κυβέρνηση, και ακολουθώντας την ατράνταχτη λογική του "έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα φρουτάκια, ας απαγορεύσουμε τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια", αποφάσισε ότι η σωστή λύση στο "παρουσιάζουμε μια κουβέντα του καφενείου ως τεκμηριωμένο ρεπορτάζ" είναι να κλείσουμε τα καφενεία.

Ολοι κερδίζουν, όλοι χαίρονται. Λίγα βάζεις, πολλά παίρνεις. Win-Win που είχε πει και ένας μεγάλος Έλληνας πολιτικός.

----------


## maxcp

> Kαι γιατι θα επρεπε να Καψ/λης να ειναι καπου στην υποθεση Τσιπροπουλου? τι ειναι ο ανθρωπος, γενικος εισαγγελεας για να ασχολειται με ολα τα στραβα αυτου του τοπου? Ουτως ή αλλως οσοι ειναι να τον βριζουν θα τον βριζουν σε οποια υποθεση κι αν ειναι... (τι ακριβως ηταν αυτη η υποθεση Τσιπροπουλου?)


 
φιλε μου οι δημοσιογραφοι ειναι ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ υπαρχει σε αυτον τον τοπο..

ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑΝ την λογοκρισία στα blogs,τωρα που ενας δικος τους εκτέθηκε(κ αν ισχυουν τα των εκβοασμων τοτε ειναι ενοχος)...

Επιλεκτική ευαισθησία εχουν οι ελληνες δημοσιογράφοι..Μακάρι να ηταν το ίδιο ευαίσθητοι κ σε άλλα κοινωνικα θέματα που δεν εμπλέκονται,γιατι ακομα κ με το ασφαλιστικο,*ΜΟΝΟ οταν μπηκε το ταμειο τους στον χορό ειδα να ασχολούνται* κ τωρα που παιρνουν το ψιχουλάκι τους (προβλέπω να μην τους πειράξουν το ταμείο) βλέπω παλι να κανουν σιγα σιγα αβαβα το θέμα..

----------


## fantomas

Οσοι ειναι χωμενοι στη διαπλοκη τα συμφεροντα και τον κιτρινισμο, σαφως. Πολλοι θεωρουν οτι απο 4η εχουν γινει 1η εξουσια. Μη ξεχναμε ομως οτι αν δεν ηταν αυτοι δεν θα μαθαιναμε τιποτα και θα ειμασταν στο πυκνο σκοτος. Γινονται τοσες λ@μογιες και αισχη και καποια απ αυτα βγαινουν στην επιφανεια, σκεψου τι... παρτυ θα γίνονταν αν δεν υπηρχε κανεις να τους ελεγξει... Την λογοκρισια στα blogs την ανακαλυψαν τωρα τελευταια οι πολιτικοι και οι μεγαλοδημοσιογραφοι, οι πρωτοι γιατι ξαφνικα μαθαινουν οτι υπαρχει και αυτος ο τροπος για να βγαινουν τ απλυτα τους στη φορα και επιχειρουν φιμωτρο και λογοκρισια με βιομηχανια αγωγων και νομοσχεδιων, οι δευτεροι γιατι βλεπουν(επισης"ξαφνικα") οτι απειλειται το ψωμι τους! Οταν μπηκε στο χορο το Ταμειο τους τοτε βγαλαν στον αερα τους ινδους του Μαγγινα... Καλα δεν καναν?

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Πολυ θεωρουν οτι απο 7η εχουν γινει 1η εξουσια.


Ποιες είναι οι άλλες 6?  :Thinking:

----------


## fantomas

Η 4η εννοουσα... :Biggrin: μπερδευτηκα με την 7η Τεχνη.

----------


## manoulamou

> Ποιες είναι οι άλλες 6?





> Η 4η εννοουσα...μπερδευτηκα με την 7η Τεχνη.


_Ουτε να το γραψεις δεν προλαβες, αμεσως επενεβη ο ..._ τεχνο _κριτικος_ ... :Crazy: 

Παντως με την επικρατουσα αντιληψη πως ΜΜΕ ειναι το χαζοκουτι με τα σαβουροκαναλα
και τους μεγαλοδημοσιογραφους, τους παιρνει ολους η μπαλα!
Οπως οταν μιλαμε για βολευτες θεωρουμε και ολους τους 300 λαμογια περιωπης...
Ετσι βγαινει το ονομα και μετα αντε να αποδειξεις πως επιτελεις λειτουργημα :Twisted Evil: 
και οχι εντεταλμενη υπηρεσια !!!

----------


## zeta

άστα να πάνε εχει καταντήσει η υπόθεση, και πραγματικά τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο, γιατί από τότε που άφησαν ήσυχο το ταμείο των δημοσιογράφων, σταμάτησαν να ασχολούνται με το ασφαλιστικό. Έλεος πια. Η χειρότερη φάρα είναι. 
πάντως ελπίζω να μη βάλουν χέρι στην ελευθερία του διαδικτύου, γιατί τότε μιλάμε για χούντα, και για στέρηση της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης. Αφού όλα τα άλλα μας τα στερούνε, τουλάχιστον ας αφήσουν αυτό. Αν και πιστεύω ότι αν το τολμήσουν, θα τους γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ, ένα θα κλείνουν, δέκα θα ξεφυτρώνουν.
πάντως γενικά έρχονται δύσκολες μέρες....

----------


## shadowman

Μεγάλες στιγμές  :One thumb up: :
http://pitsirikos.blogspot.com/2008/03/blogger.html




> Σοκ έχει προκαλέσει στην ελληνική κοινωνία η προσπάθεια εκβιασμού επώνυμου δημοσιογράφου από ανώνυμο εκβιαστή. Μέχρι σήμερα ξέραμε όλοι πως μόνο οι εκδότες μπορούν να εκβιάζουν τους πάντες και ξαφνικά βρέθηκε κάποιος που κατήγγειλε εκβιασμό -που μέχρι τώρα δεν αποδεικνύεται- από μπλογκ.
> 
> Το Δεκέμβριο του 2006 δημοσιογράφος πρωινής εφημερίδας δέχτηκε δυο mail από κάποιον ανώνυμο που του ζητούσε να του δώσει 30.000 ευρώ σε πακέτο μέχρι τις 22 Δεκεμβρίου για να μην έχει ξανά πρόβλημα με το μπλογκ Press-gr.
> 
> Ο αποστολέας δεν διευκρίνιζε ούτε ποια είναι η σχέση του με το Press-gr, αλλά ούτε πού ακριβώς θα του παραδώσει το πακέτο με τα λεφτά ο εκβιαζόμενος - προφανώς, ο δημοσιογράφος θα έβαζε τα λεφτά μέσα στο mail και θα του τα έστελνε*. Άλλωστε, όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως ένα mail χωράει μέχρι 150.000 ευρώ.
> *
> Αν θέλετε να στείλετε περισσότερα χρήματα, είστε αναγκασμένοι να πάτε στην τράπεζα γιατί τα χρήματα δεν χωράνε να περάσουν μέσα από το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου - σφηνώνουν και πέφτει η γραμμή.
> 
> Περιέργως, ο εκβιαστής δεν ενόχλησε ξανά το δημοσιογράφο -μάλλον του έπεσε το πρωτοχρονιάτικο λαχείο και ξέχασε τις 30 ψωροχιλιάδες-, αλλά ο δημοσιογράφος δεν τους σηκώνει τους εκβιασμούς από ανώνυμους και πήγε καρφί στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για να καταγγείλει τον ανώνυμο.
> ...

----------


## shaq141a

Αν θέλετε να δείτε τι κάνουν οι εντεταλμένοι δημοσιογράφοι στον κόσμο απλά δείτε το βιντεάκι του fox.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouKJixL--ms

----------


## FFGR

Όποιος παίρνει στα "σοβαρά" τις "ειδήσεις" του Fox είναι άξιος της μοίρας του ...

----------


## shaq141a

> Όποιος παίρνει στα "σοβαρά" τις "ειδήσεις" του Fox είναι άξιος της μοίρας του ...


Δυστυχώς έχουμε και εδώ FOX  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Kurozuka

Ο αποστολέας δεν διευκρίνιζε ούτε ποια είναι η σχέση του με το Press-gr, αλλά ούτε πού ακριβώς θα του παραδώσει το πακέτο με τα λεφτά ο εκβιαζόμενος - προφανώς, ο δημοσιογράφος θα έβαζε τα λεφτά μέσα στο mail και θα του τα έστελνε. Άλλωστε, *όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως ένα mail χωράει μέχρι 150.000 ευρώ.
*
Αυτο θελω και εγω να το μαθω και να αρχισω να στελνω εμαιλ
Να βαζω μαζι και λινκ για το Paypal εαν δεν μπορουν μεσω εμαιλ?

----------


## fantomas

> Μεγάλες στιγμές :
> http://pitsirikos.blogspot.com/2008/03/blogger.html


Mπραβο ρε φιλε :One thumb up: 
Το ειδα κι εγω αυτο το αρθρο στην Lifo της Πεμπτης και ειναι καταπληκτικο :One thumb up: 
Σκεφτηκα επισης να το ανεβασω εδω αλλα δεν ειχα τοσο χρονο για το typing.

Πρεπει να το διαβασουν ολοι, σχετικοι και ασχετοι.

----------


## manoulamou

> Σκεφτηκα επισης να το ανεβασω εδω αλλα δεν ειχα τοσο χρονο για το typing.


Εκτος απο το απ ευθειας link, _δεν_ παιζει και το copy-paste;;;  :Wink:

----------


## fantomas

Aπο την χαρτινη εφημεριδα στο pc, _δεν_ ειναι λιγο δυσκολο το copy-paste, manoula mou?...  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Kατσε να προχωρησει λιγο ακομα η τεχνολογια και θα το κανουμε κι αυτο  :One thumb up: 


ΥΓ. Ο φιλος μου ο Ωβαιλείκς το διαβασε?  :Biggrin:

----------


## antonios13

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


> To press-gr τα έκανε ολα αυτά; Δηλαδή αμα εγω σηκώσω ένα blog και γράφω κατά του Ολυμπιακού, εκβιάζω τον Κόκκαλη;


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> Aπο την χαρτινη εφημεριδα στο pc, _δεν_ ειναι λιγο δυσκολο το copy-paste, manoula mou?...


Αυτο ειναι ασχετο; :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## fantomas

Α, βγαινει και στο internet η (γ)lifo?

Eγω παντως τη διαβασα εντυπη :Smile: 

Στο μεταξυ ακουγεται οτι ο Μπώμπωλας, ο γνωστος κροισος μεγαλοκαναλαρχης μεγαλοεκδοτης και μεγαλοεργολαβος του Δημοσιου, ετοιμαζεται να αγορασει το 60% του Πρωτου Θεματος...  (που απο τοτε που εφυγε ο Μακης επεσε δραματιικα η κυκλοφορια του).

Αληθεια, τι εχει να μας πει σχετικα ο φιλος μου ο Ωβελοίκς που ξιφουλκουσε υπερ του εντυπου τυπου και λιβανιζε τα εκδοτικα τραστ? Καλη κινηση γαλατη?  :Smile:

----------


## pavilion

Γιατι δεν βρισκω το press-gr.blogspot.com δεν το βρισκω στο google ουτε αν δωσω την διευθυνση απευθειας
στο internet explorer το εξαφανισαν οι εταιριες που δινουν internet.

----------


## xolloth

μια χαρα ειναι στην θεση του.

----------


## pavilion

Εχεις δικιο μολις το βρηκα με το yahoo search και οχι με το google εσυ με το google το βρηκες.

----------


## fikos

πίσα και πούπουλα θέλουν όλοι τους  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## manoulamou

> πίσα και πούπουλα θέλουν όλοι τους


Για το Google λες ή για το Yahoo? :ROFL:

----------

